# Foreign Drug Scenes



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Interested in how the drug scene works in foreign (ie not America) places. I can't imagine anywhere else in the world having open air drug markets like we have in the cities of America, and I can't imagine a lot of countries out there with such large numbers of say, heroin addicts and cokeheads and meth addicts.

I wanted to talk about the Japanese drug scene and how it's like, but figure to turn it into a talk about any foreign drug market.


----------



## rangrz

yeah, I cant imagine colombia having as many coke addicts or as open market cocaine selling as america.

Or afghanistan for opium.

no way...that though just blows my mind.


----------



## NickyBundles

Interesting, I've never thought of what the drug markets are like anyware else, I'd imagine they are similar but I have no real knowledge of it eather.


----------



## KompelZ

I would imagine Australia has a very similar scene to the US. We have different lingo and obviously, availability/prices of certain things is different. Drugs are everywhere in most of the capital cities though.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

But do people actually sling it on the streets, out in the open and public and right in front of neighbors? Do they yell out strange names and holla at strangers to come over?

I'm really curious how the japanese drug scene is. I can't imagine heroin or crack addicts there at all. I know speed is an issue there, but I don't know how that is.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Man drugs are universal, especially in large cities. The only thing that really differs is price and slang.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

I don't think any large numbers of wandering crackheads and heroin addicts exist in Tokyo like they do in NYC or Baltimore.

I don't even think heroin or coke is in Japan in any substantial amount. They have hash at $50 a gram which isn't popular, mushrooms which were legal up until 2002 so I think they are somewhat around, and speed is somewhat popular?


----------



## KompelZ

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> But do people actually sling it on the streets, out in the open and public and right in front of neighbors? Do they yell out strange names and holla at strangers to come over?


Depends where you are really. I've seen shit that you wouldn't believe, especially in the Melbourne CBD/western suburbs.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Please don't let this thread turn into a how to on obtaining drugs in another country.  Then we'd have to close it.

There are open air markets in several countries.  In most of western europe, britian and russia.  It helps to know the language.  Helps a lot.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Theodore, from what people have told me, Japan is solidly an amphetamine country. It's far and away the most popular recreational and productivity-enhancing drug there. I used to hear about inhalants (yuck!) being popular there, but mostly among kids, who couldn't get anything else. For some reason, marijuana seems to carry a real stigma in Japan. It's not popular, and laws against it are heavily enforced. Drug use of any kind carries a heavy stigma there, so I'd imagine you might have a bit of a time getting anyone to admit to you they use, just for reasons of saving face. There were definitely a lot of drug tourists from northeast Asia in the party islands of Thailand when I was there! People from Japan, Taiwan, Korea, etc. will dare to do a lot of things when they're far from home and anyone they know.

I'll put in my input here for Taiwan. At the time I lived in Taiwan, MDMA, the 'head-wagging pill', was enjoying quite the heyday. There were clubs in Taipei that catered specifically to rollers, some of which quite flagrantly. You could find flyers for club events with names like 'ROLLIN!' The music these clubs played tended to be mediocre-quality hard house, and the decor was rainbow. The rolling crowd seemed to be fairly tight and well-connected, and the clubs were most definitely mafia owned and operated. It was definitely a club-oriented scene -- I ran into two real outdoor 'raves', and both were largely populated by foreigners. Pills were all from mainland China, and ran the gamut from mind-blowing to *uuuugh* *shudder* 'what the hell is in these things?' If it weren't for the fact that everybody needs a visa to enter Taiwan, I could have seen it easily developing into a hotspot for drug tourists who like their e.

Amphetamines, like in Japan, are big in Taiwan too.


----------



## pkt

I would like to hear about the drug scenes in some other countrys aswell...

I can tell you about the drugs scenes in the two countrys im familar with 


*Copenhagen, Denmark.*
 heroin,coke and benzos are everywhere, probably one of the easiest citys to score drugs in.Dealers literally stand around in large groups around the central station yellin out "dope" "coke" or "rohypnol" etc etc, there are open air markets and the police know about them, the police make their presence but its not like the U.S and you rarely get searched unless you look like a dealer. This scene is pretty typical of the north end of Europe, i've seen similar scenes in Hamburg and Malmo.

I spend enough time in *Sydney, Australia* to tell you there are not really open air markets per definition but there are certain parts of the city where you will find street dealers but you are going to have to look the part and ask around. Most drug deals are done over the telephone and the most popular drugs seem to be MDMA and methamphetamine...coke & heroin are ridiculously overpriced along with any other drug you could imagine.


----------



## nukka

A friend of mine is living in Santiago, Chile. Granted hes only been there for about 4 months but he says coke is extremely easy to get, extremely pure, and super cheap (10$/gram is standard but you can get it for cheaper). 

He says a lot of people grow pot and lots of it grows in the wild so the quality for that varies a lot. Hes heard of people who have speed and shit but thats bout it. Hasn't found any downers really, its been mostly coke and pot which I imagine are prevalent in every country.


----------



## the_ketaman

^^Not here, theres coke but its notoriously impure and it'd give you a heart attack if I told you the standard price for a gram(of course when you have good connects things may be different)

In Sydney, Australia there are a few places where drugs are sold on the streets but as pkt said its not really open air. Most of the time you just ask some dude who looks like a junky and he'll be selling or he'll know someone close by who's selling. I get someone to score for me coz im a pussy, but the most common drugs the get on the street are heroin and ice(meth), anyone can go score that stuff but if you know the right people theres coke and prescription pills around(OC's MScontins) But most of it aint worth shit. Its pretty common to get ripped off unless you know someone reliable, and most times that ive been in these areas ive seen fights between dealers and customers.

The only drug ive found worth going to score is OC's because you know what your getting. Tried getting some meth once but it was mostly(if not all) sugar. If your going to use drugs in australia, find a house dealer, street dealers suck. But im being a good boy and gonna try to not use for a long time(how many times have I said that now?) so I dont need to score any shitty australian drugs. Because really, apart from pills, meth and pot, basically all drugs here suck or are overpriced.


----------



## KS78

I know that there are really big open air markets in Spain, Portugal and Switzerland. I saw a documentary regarding drugs in Spain and people were literally in line on the street to get their fixes (H & Cocaine mainly), there were hundreds on these lines. Once they hear the cops are coming they just disburse and as soon as they leave the street, back to business. I don't remember the name of that doc., but you can find it easily on YouTube.


----------



## C_Tripper

the_ketaman said:
			
		

> ^^Not here, theres coke but its notoriously impure and it'd give you a heart attack if I told you the standard price for a gram(of course when you have good connects things may be different)
> 
> In Sydney, Australia there are a few places where drugs are sold on the streets but as pkt said its not really open air. Most of the time you just ask some dude who looks like a junky and he'll be selling or he'll know someone close by who's selling. I get someone to score for me coz im a pussy, but the most common drugs the get on the street are heroin and ice(meth), anyone can go score that stuff but if you know the right people theres coke and prescription pills around(OC's MScontins) But most of it aint worth shit. Its pretty common to get ripped off unless you know someone reliable, and most times that ive been in these areas ive seen fights between dealers and customers.
> 
> The only drug ive found worth going to score is OC's because you know what your getting. Tried getting some meth once but it was mostly(if not all) sugar. If your going to use drugs in australia, find a house dealer, street dealers suck. But im being a good boy and gonna try to not use for a long time(how many times have I said that now?) so I dont need to score any shitty australian drugs. Because really, apart from pills, meth and pot, basically all drugs here suck or are overpriced.




Hear hear. Try being in SE QLD (no, not Brissy). Gah. Good luck getting anything without a good contact. Luckily, I have one: no street dealers for me. 

Most of the drugs we do in this scene are standard pharms (Codeine [chuckles a little], Oxycontin, Diazepam, Tempazepam), Ice, MDMA (pure through my contact), and weed. That's about it.

My circle of friends stick to pharms, although we've recently been offered H as well as Opium itself which has us interested. Mostly, we stick to things that we know we're getting. I'm the chemist usually: possibly going to try and synth methcathinone very soon. Basically, unless we know exactly where it came from (pharms, or if we make it ourselves, or our very good contact), we don't touch it.


----------



## rangrz

I know right here in toronto there is very open selling. People do indeed yell in the streets and offer things to strangers.

course I wouldnt buy from anyone who does, as it could be an undie.


----------



## recons

rangrz said:
			
		

> I know right here in toronto there is very open selling. People do indeed yell in the streets and offer things to strangers.
> 
> course I wouldnt buy from anyone who does, as it could be an undie.


Yeah, definately had a few rasta type characters offer me weed in Toronto.
lol youngsterdam.


----------



## rangrz

I get offered crack on a regular basis, and oxy-80's then again...I live in a fairly shady area.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> I having open air drug markets like we have in the cities of America, and I can't imagine a lot of countries out there with such large numbers of say, heroin addicts and cokeheads and meth addicts.



You never been to Amsterdam? They stand outside and ask everyone who walks past what they want.


----------



## OcCo

I got that when I went the dam, deathrow. Everytime I walked down the street I'd be aproached by shady characters saying cocaine, heroin, ecstacy. They look more inclined to just stab you and take your money than selling you drugs though.


----------



## hexxx

In South Africa we have a very open drug scene. At certain clubs you can get outside the door in full view of bouncers. At one club you could buy rolls from behind the bar. These clubs are rumoured to be run by gangsters who pay the police to stay away. I suspect they launder quite a bit of money through the club.

Methcathinone and smoked Methaqualone (a quaalude) are big here. Acid and good X are available from certain dealers, ie you have to know someone but coke, methcathinone, heroin, crack and methaqualone are common in certain area's with "open air" deals happening. We get powdered white heroin, called thai white by the dealers but I don't really indulge so I can't really say how pure. I've tried snorting it once and all I got was intense itches, nothing more.

Methamphetamine is only easily attainable on the west coast, where I live (Johannesburg, the biggest city) it's difficult to get.

Weed is very easy to get and it's *really* cheap for shwag, even decent weed is very cheap although home grown / hydro / chronic is very difficult to obtain. Our local colloquialisms are often very different to most english speaking countries, cannibus is called dagga or zol, methamphetamine is called tik and methaqualone is called mandrax.


----------



## null_null

germany is like pkt described it for copenhagen.
open air markets are centered around the main train stations. 
heroin, coke and benzos are easy to get and are mostly sold by other
junkies.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

> I know that there are really big open air markets in Spain, Portugal and Switzerland. I saw a documentary regarding drugs in Spain and people were literally in line on the street to get their fixes (H & Cocaine mainly), there were hundreds on these lines. Once they hear the cops are coming they just disburse and as soon as they leave the street, back to business. I don't remember the name of that doc., but you can find it easily on YouTube.



Link?

hexxx that was amazing to hear about South Africa.

I've never been to Amsterdam.

From what I hear in Spain there is open air markets but it's not quite like America. From what I hear, like, gypsies (? dont even know what a gypsy is really) sell in like 'gypsy towns' or 'red light districts' and you have to go in like a tent or something and there will be a person with like a huge amount of drugs on a table or something and you buy from them. In like closed communities though.



> Theodore, from what people have told me, Japan is solidly an amphetamine country. It's far and away the most popular recreational and productivity-enhancing drug there. I used to hear about inhalants (yuck!) being popular there, but mostly among kids, who couldn't get anything else. For some reason, marijuana seems to carry a real stigma in Japan. It's not popular, and laws against it are heavily enforced. Drug use of any kind carries a heavy stigma there, so I'd imagine you might have a bit of a time getting anyone to admit to you they use, just for reasons of saving face. There were definitely a lot of drug tourists from northeast Asia in the party islands of Thailand when I was there! People from Japan, Taiwan, Korea, etc. will dare to do a lot of things when they're far from home and anyone they know.



Yea I hear there is a lot of speed there. I once got smoked up free on a hash-joint in Hiroshima in the Atomic Bomb Peace Park (heh, I smoked weed in the middle of the Nuclear bomb memorial park). They said a gram of low quality hash was about $50, so it's not popular there and yes there is a lot of stigma to it.

But what about opiates, like heroin? I'd think heroin or opium would be available there given it being close to the Golden Triangle, but I've never heard of opiates there.

How is speed sold there? Like, open air markets in Japan, or do you have to knwo someone? Do you have to go through, like, Yakuza members to get speed? 

EuphoricNod, I'm not trying to learn how to score drugs here, I'm just asking how the drug markets in certain countries are. I know it kinda sounds like I'm asking how to get drugs, but it's not. I know how to get drugs in America - you either know someone, and in some cases you can buy it in open air drug markets run by gangs. But I was wondering how people get drugs in other countries, how available they are, et cetera. I'm curious, because I can't imagine anywhere else in the world having such a blatant market like America does. 

Not sourcing or anything, but I know it sounds like it. Just, I want to know the Drug Culture of other countries, and how do their drug markets work.

I don't mean to sound racist here, and I know lacey k is gonna say I'm racist here, but... like, in America the open air drug markets are run usually by ethnic groups like blacks or hispanics (on the street, that is). A lot of countries, like Japan, don't have significant ethnic populations, so it's just weird to me. Not to mention that many of these countries have such a different culture, where individuality is not a virtue and there is a much larger stigma. I'm not being racist here, but if you know anything about, say, Japanese culture, you'd understand how impossible it would be to have a drug market like America has over there. 

Like in America, there definately is 'gang culture', which has a lot to do with your ethnicity. This is not being racist, it's just a lot of the illegality forces these groups to have very closed barriers to entry. In Japan, there is not glorification of gangs like there is in America, they value order and 'machinism' over everything. If you think I'm being racist, then it's because you don't understand Japan at all. Within America there are lots of different cultures, like black culture, et cetera, that have different rules than society at large may value. In Japan, there is only Japanese culture. In America, while I wouldn't say we are a racist nation, we are a multitude of large ethnically based cultures that are accepted.

I can understand open air drug markets in like Spain. But I know given how the culture is in Japan, there is no way they'd have open air drug markets. I'm not being racist here. I know you'll, think I'm racist, but I'd challenge that by saying that maybe it's because you don't understand foreign cultures.

I'd almost say that, compared to America, Japan doesn't use drugs. It's just the cultures are so different, so that's gonna impact how their drug culture is as well.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear there is a lot of speed there. I once got smoked up free on a hash-joint in Hiroshima in the Atomic Bomb Peace Park (heh, I smoked weed in the middle of the Nuclear bomb memorial park).





			
				TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> I'd almost say that, compared to America, Japan doesn't use drugs.



Quoted for ballbreakage.
(j/k)

Statistically, the nations that have the highest rates of recreational drug use have mostly been Western, at least since the industrial revolution. But the key is, that's REPORTED rates. There's such a heap of shame associated with being a user of anything illegal in many non-Western cultures, which tend to be more traditional in their values (family / loyalty), that I'm sure many actual users wouldn't deign to even make it known in writing what they did when guaranteed anonymity.

Did you have ANY IDEA your great grandma was a fiend before your mom told you just recently? No, and I bet your mom is one of few people that did know. You could very well have others in your family who are addicts of something or other, and successfully hide it from even their closest family members. I think drug use is alive and well in Japan and all non-Western countries as well. But people there are better about keeping their lips zipped and their eyes normal looking, because the ones who aren't good about this get weeded out pretty quick. 

I can't tell you anything about opiates in Japan because I've never touched them or looked for them.

Since you mentioned gangs, I should mention that from all reports I've heard, the drug market in Japan is entirely gang controlled. Nobody but the yakuza could possibly slip any amount of drugs through Japanese customs. You'll see a lot of dudes from 3rd world countries hawking the drugs at street level in parks or the raunchy parts of town. But they're the lowliest laborers and all get their supplies from Japanese gangsters. The gangs can set their wholesale prices of anything nice and high. Because they're all on an island, and have no competition.

I think contraband trade and organized crime have a lot to do with each other no matter where you are.


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

There's a huge meth scene in southeast Asia, mainly in Thailand and Cambodia.  Little pills known as "Yaba" (or Yama in Cambodia) are pretty common over there, and ice is becoming increasingly popular.  And with the Golden Triangle smack dab in the middle, extremely pure Burmese heroin is readily available as well.


----------



## syyth007

My mother's boyfriend's sister is a writer for some magazine in philly.  She took a trip to China, some province (hunan i think for some reason, not sure) where they have a huge HIV problem.  She managed to get a visa because she adopted a girl from that area (china doesn't like foreign journalists looking at their dirty laundry) and from what she told me, the whole area she was in was like a large open-air shooting gallery/drug market.  She wasn't there to do drugs (nor uses as far as I know) but said there were quite a few other Westerners that were there as drug tourists.

From how she described the place, i would rather vacation in Cambodia or Thailand then go to that hell hole (the "ghetto" of china?)


----------



## Shambles

I don't have personal experience, but I once knew an Indian crackhead who said that both crack and smack are pretty big in both India and Pakistan. Ridiculously cheap and high-quality too. Very underground, considered deeply shameful and kept well off the streets - a little like good old-fashioned Victorian opium dens, aparrently. To be clear, this is the local scene, not the party/tourist scene which is much more Ecstasy/speed orientated.

Many of the junkys I knew in the past were of Sub-Continental decent and were often sent "back home" to try to stop their habits. They frequently returned with a massively increased habit and a personally imported supply of top-notch gear .

I can understand the cheap smack, but the crack surprised me. It seems like a long way off the beaten track for the importers, and with seemingly little profit to be made when compared with rich Western cultures. Then again, I imagine that it's a good place to pass clandestine goods through what with the endemic culture of bribery and all that. More of a crossing point then an end destination perhaps?

I'm rather enjoying this thread. It is indeed fascinating to see how things work in other parts of the world .

Hexxx's comments about SA reminded me of a rather gorgeous South African girl I once had a brief dalliance with. She said that things were very different here - in the UK - but she missed the big, newspaper-bound, bundles of dirt-cheap Durban Poison.


----------



## ToxicFerret

entheogenius said:
			
		

> I'm rather enjoying this thread. It is indeed fascinating to see how things work in other parts of the world .



Yeah this is a great idea for a thread.

I can testify to being offered mad drugs in Amsterdam on the street. I was about 15 or 16 so I was surprised that all these shady fucking fellows were hollerin at me and my girl. I remember in particular this one guy had this huge frizzy beard and yellow eyes and a hook nose and he put a finger under his hook nose and made this obscene sniffing sound, and went "Eh eh eh! Cocaaaainnah!?". I didn't do coke at the time, but seriously, that guy looked like he meant to rob us with a gun or knife for sure. He looked crazier than half the Uptown crackheads in Chicago.

I been to italy when I was younger stll as a judge at the international childrens' film festival. Humorously the French never show, because they have their OWN festival. Gotta love the french... anyway, I was too young to be really into drugs at the time, but I drank some bacardi with the boy my age in my host family, Osvaldo. However, his friend's family had pot growing on their fucking balcony, for all to see, and he had a ton of pictures on his compter of his uncles and whatnot smoking.

My dad just went to Italy for his honeymoon, since his girl's Calabrian but had never been since she was mad young. He reported seeing massive groves of pot from the windows of their trains. Whether it was hemp or real weed wasn't clear. Also, he visited the town where we stayed when I was younger for the film fest thing, since he had also been there as the group chaperone thing. The hotel he stayed at was the one he'd been to previously, and about half the staff, most of which was family, smoked reefer. He was surprised not to have seen hash.

Humerously enough, the lady in charge scolded the smokers for doing it in front of guests, and they said "ph it's okay, they're from Chicago". Hah! Not even "they're americans" but specifically the Chi. They said we have a reputation there for being a druggy city... which we are.


----------



## smackem

Amsterdam has a kickin open air market. Not just in one place, but in the alleys of the redlight district and near the trainstation. And, for some wierd reason, i didn't feel like I was going to get robbed. Even though I probaly would have

As a matter of fact, i was kickin it with this african livin in germany. He was a drug tourist too, and says ' you like weed, but do you like coke?' I was like yea, sure man. He says alrigght, 'eightteen euro'. So I was like ' yea man' i had at least 40 of me. We go score in some laundry matt. The maybe turkish guy we were scoring from was scared of me and I waited outside. When he got back, he gave me my share and was like ' go test it' I went into the bathroom in some coffee shop and tested a TINY amount.

This was hands down, the absolute, BEST BLOW I HAD EVER EVER EVER EVER DONE. I come back and can barely sit there and talk to him without jumping outta my skin. He is like 'where is the eighty?' I break him off 18 bucks and he is like 'what th ehell is this'? 

Turns out, he was saying eighty instead of eighteen. I really though he was saying eighteen. So, I give him all I got and tell him ill meet him later to pay back to rest.

By then, the whole 'lets go score' thing was outta my systema nd I just avoided him.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I didn't even bother with those guys in Amsterdam. It was fucking tempting though. Me and my friend came out this club at like 6am totally fucked and we were walking along and out of nowhere this guy whispers "coke,speed,pills?".

We just kept walking then after a few seconds we looked at each other and we were like "Why not eh?" so we went back and he had gone 

At the time we were sad we'd missed an opportunity but looking back it was a good thing. They're dodgy as fuck. And it's not like there's a shortage of them.


----------



## smackem

I did the same thing with one guy on the street. He was saying coke coke coke, and i turned around and was like 'alright, how much' he was like 40.

I didn't really wana score on the street i just wanted to know th eprice.

So I walk away, and he starts following me, his kid comes up and dishes it to him, and he is like 'alright, 50 with 3 x tabs'. I was like naw man, and he was like, alright, try it , i was like nah man, im gone.

I had just turned 18 and was in amsterdam by myself and didn't even tell my parents i went. I had tons of money cause i was selling pounds of weeds, and  looked out of place, i am sure.



But I still felt better than walking through the ghetto to cop. 100x better.


----------



## pr0ficient

pkt said:
			
		

> *Copenhagen, Denmark.*



I'm not familiar with obtaining hard drugs in this city, but next to Amsterdam this is by far the easiest city to score weed and hash that I have ever been to. Open air hash stands with high quality product could be found 24/7. Skunk was also sold openly every day in a number of different spots within the city. And you could always count on it being very heady.

If you've ever visited 'we be high' you can get fairly accurate description the availability of weed as well as how tolerated it is by the cops and other individuals. It's crazy to read about how low of a tolerance level some of the middle eastern and asian countries have towards marijuana.


----------



## pkt

pr0ficient said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with obtaining hard drugs in this city, but next to Amsterdam this is by far the easiest city to score weed and hash that I have ever been to. Open air hash stands with high quality product could be found 24/7. Skunk was also sold openly every day in a number of different spots within the city. And you could always count on it being very heady.
> 
> If you've ever visited 'we be high' you can get fairly accurate description the availability of weed as well as how tolerated it is by the cops and other individuals. It's crazy to read about how low of a tolerance level some of the middle eastern and asian countries have towards marijuana.



When did you go? yeah its still pretty smoke friendly but there is now a mandatory 1000kr($200) fine for 1g of hash but police don't really bother much and you can find small cafes where you can buy weed in every second street.


----------



## JV

no information on other countries, but i would like to say this is a good thread and i like reading about other countries cultures.


----------



## TheSoundsOfScience

Last summer I was in Spain with a few friends and we found it to be ridiculously easy to get hash.  Within ten minutes of getting to our hotel in Madrid we had three grams of some good quality hash that we picked up from some rasta guy.  After Madrid we headed to San Sebastian where we spent most of our trip and again it was very, very easy to find hash.  Coke was also fairly popular and I had a few people asking me about that.  Speed was also prevalent from what I heard, but it seemed a bit harder to get for me personally.  Oftentimes you would find people just offering you drugs on the streets as you walked around at night, but I found a few people who would try to rip you off.  One guy tried to sell me a piece of cotton wrapped up tightly in plastic wrap as a gram of coke, haha.


----------



## pr0ficient

pkt said:
			
		

> When did you go? yeah its still pretty smoke friendly but there is now a mandatory 1000kr($200) fine for 1g of hash but police don't really bother much and you can find small cafes where you can buy weed in every second street.



This was a little over a year ago. People kept telling me that police had stepped up their presence, which it seemed as if they had, but I never experienced any type of trouble. In general, police were very few and far between and their slight increase in presence (in one particular area of town) sure didn't stop people from slanging


----------



## FDRinTRINIDAD

When I was in Hanoi a few years ago a day didn't go by without someone asking me if I wanted heroin, opium, cocaine, or marijuana. I bought pot a few times and it was pretty shitty but if you smoked a lot you would get pretty stoned. I tried the heroin once and it was one of the best experiences of my life.


----------



## Spucky

@ ROOSEVELT,

i am here in Tokyo,
I`ve never seen a kind of a open Szene here.
There is a kind of speech here: " if you want Adventure
then go to a Foreigen Country.

The penality is very rough, there is no Difference between
Hard- and Soft Drugs, the minimumsentence is 5 Years.
( u can read something about Japanese-Prisons at amnesty International)
I remember last Year 7 Language Teacher get arrested with
8,2g. Weed and 1,5g Cocaine- they get 7 Years!

Until the `6o there was a big problem with Opiates because of the soldier.
In the Protectorate of Mandschuria the biggest Income was by Opium!
(Can be seen on Photos)
Also Weed was avabile until the `70.

Then there was a big Break- because of the Yakuza.
The Police force the Yakuza to stop Drug Trading "inside of Japan".
If they do so the Police will stop investigation about any kind of Black Business!
This was a good deal!!!

In the `80 Meth was very popular, mostly from Korea!
Of course also XTC and other Stuff, but Japanese People a very different.
Many of them follow all the Rules and dont want to punisched by Police.

Biggest Prob. now is Ritalin by Doc..
In the streets the sale sometimes Dragonfly and other RC-Stuff!

And sorry about my English!

Here old News:


> Seven foreign teachers working at the NOVA English language conversation school have been arrested on suspicion of violating a law on illegal drugs and the Cannabis Control Law, police said Wednesday.
> 
> Police accuse the seven of possessing five bags containing a total of about 1.5 grams of powdered cocaine, and eight bags containing a total of about 8.2 grams of cannabis, on a street in Tokyo’s Roppongi district on Nov. 19 last year.
> 
> Investigators said a 32-year-old American teacher who was arrested on the spot on the same day told police another NOVA teacher had made a request for the drugs. The 32-year-old said the drugs were purchased from a street dealer.
> 
> Six other suspects later surfaced, including a 35-year-old teacher from Canada who was working at the same classroom in Saitama Prefecture, police said.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Wow...

Well I'm not worried I hate all drugs besides heroin and don't expect to find opiates in Japan, and it's not like I'm addicted and don't know how to have fun without drugs. I hate alcohol, but it'll be interesting to get drunk there when last time I was too young (although I still couldve because no one asks and they have beer vending machines on every street corner), although I'll probably regret that come future. I'm a pretty explorative and outdoorsy kind of person so looking forward to hiking the mountains in Japan and checking out the hot springs and video games :D

Good stuff though. I did get offered a free hash joint by some youth locals when I was there last time though.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Did you smoke with the "youth locals"?  Was it like the best joint evar? :D

I got offered opium when I was in Turkey last time.  Did I do it?  You best your ass I did!  Opium rocks.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

> Did you smoke with the "youth locals"? Was it like the best joint evar?



No, it was terribly weak and overpriced compared to American weed. It was still cool to blaze up with some local kids, the fact that they let me smoke it was amazingly chill of them.



> Japan is loaded with amps. a lot more fun then opiates!
> dude they got nimetazepam and flutoprazepam in japan.



And erm, ugh can't really ask sources here. Like is it an open air drug market, a tightly closed one, do you have to go through 'grey' legal markets like doctor shopping or what? Just curious how the market is.

I hear speed is popular there, people told me about it when I was there that there were speed freaks in Japan. But like... just can't imagine speed freaks in Japan...

Only drug scene I can imagine in Japan is maybe something grey like doctor shopping, I can't imagine an actual black market there.


----------



## SvnLyrBrto

^^^  For the drug scene in Japan, you should search BL for the posts of an ex-bluelighter named "Psycubus", also known as kandy k.  I could have the spelling slightly off, but try a few variations and you should find her.

She was an Asian-American girl who was living and working as a hostess in Tokyo; a heavy drug user, both here and there; and a fairly prolific poster here until some mods apparently decided to take a disliking to her, ganged up, and ran her off the site.

Anyhow, she had quite a lot of posts about her drug-using experiences in Japan; and even posted links to a few youtube videos of her antics.  Basically, the gist of it is, as others have said, lots of speed.  But lots of RCs too.  And I mean really weird and strange psychedelic RCs that I'd never even heard of before.  And the RCs, at least, WERE openly sold on the streets in some districts of Tokyo.  It would appear that Japan lacks an analogue act... but don't take MY word on that one.  That's just the impression I gathered from her posts.


cya,
john


----------



## Spucky

One funny thing is that many People run around in Weed-Shirts, or have a Car-Freshener looks like a Hempleave, but they think it is a Japanese Ahorn!

Of course there are Drugs here: OTC like low Opioids, Rc., Doc-Shopping, Gbl., etc!
Also there is a really big Redlight business, with maybe 100.000 People involved.
Many of them from Russia, China and the Philippines, they have a Demand!
But it is nothing like i know from Europe or South-East Asia.

And them the Price, i know i cant post it here but let me tell: :"It is amazing Takai"!
It will be cheaper to fly to Hanoi or Krung Thep and have a nice Weekend there.

I am happy to be here and that the Yakuza protect me for myself.
They are really old Style and dont like short relationships with their customers.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^^^ Wow. Having an ongoing relationship with mobsters is more than I'd be willing to do for my favorite joybeans. You've got some balls, dude.


----------



## delta_9

> Interested in how the drug scene works in foreign (ie not America) places.


I don't know where most blers are from, but the bl servers are in the netherlands I believe, so america _is_ foreign


----------



## VerbalTruist

Most of us are from America and the Op is from America so his post is just fine.  No need to nitpick delta

and I'm pretty sure ru is russia, but thanks for playing


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Yea you fail. /wrists now plox.

SvnLyrBrto, thanks, I'm familiar with Poison IV so I'll definitely contact her. I'm sure no one is surprised I get along with her 8)



> Also there is a really big Redlight business, with maybe 100.000 People involved.



I'll be sure to check out the red light districts in Shinjuku (Kabukicho) and Roppongi then. I intend to stay a good part of a week in Shinjuku.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I've been to Spain (OK it was a decade ago) but hash is decriminalized in Spain for personal use, and if you wanted it you could easily find it! 

Also I would go into touristy stores (like the type that sell postcards/tshirts/art/books/etc.) and they'd also sell cheap (this was long before the Euro I have no idea about prices now) pipes/papers.


----------



## delta_9

euphoricnod said:
			
		

> No need to nitpick delta


I know but it's just soooooo much fun 


			
				euphoricnd said:
			
		

> and I'm pretty sure ru is russia, but thanks for playing


A quote from http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/faq.php?faq=about#faq_what_is_bluelight


> Bluelight uses three UNIX servers, hosted in Amsterdam, the Netherlands.


----------



## Spucky

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to check out the red light districts in Shinjuku (Kabukicho) and Roppongi then. I intend to stay a good part of a week in Shinjuku.



Trust me, it is no fun there, or do you like drinking games with giggling Hostesses %) 
Even Roppongi is no Fun, all the good Clubs are gone and the rest is
totemo expensive, many of them hae a minimum charge
like 5.000 Yen a 60min.!

Hai, and to the Mod: i can say i cant control Heroin, like many others,
so i am happy to be protected by People who decide what kind of a
Business is going on!
People on Drugs spend good money maybe for 5 Years,
after this time they are Dead, Mad or in Prison.
It is much better to have a long lasting Relationship.
Customer who came for 20 Years and spend Money for Girls/ Boys,
Games and Karaoke are more lucrative %) 

Did you know that the Cow`s here are getting Massage for 9omin. in a Day?
And only Beer to feed?


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Spucky, what's your native language?


----------



## acidicweed_69

i live in the NW suburbs of sydney and ive only ever gotten drugs through "house dealers" (i.e call them up or find em through a friend)

in the city itself ive scored a few times but its fucking sketchy, not "open air market" but just asking junkie looking guys and been ripped off 50% of the times ive done it (4 times-2 times got weed, another time they tried 2 roll my friend but he ran and another time got sold grass then she ran off)... in the future im staying away from the city dealers and just pre-arranging any stuff i want.


----------



## VerbalTruist

delta_9 I'm positive that those things were written before the switch was made from .nu which is in the netherlands to .ru which is in Russia.

It would be fine except its outdated.


----------



## delta_9

I see


----------



## VerbalTruist

Apparently I'm wrong.  Oops, but .ru is Russian!  Grr!


----------



## delta_9

^Wrong about what?


----------



## junctionalfunkie

I believe the domain is Russian, but the actual servers (physical hardware) are in the Netherlands.

I have scored hash in Rome and Frankfurt, but it wasn't exactly easy (just lucky). I also speak a bit of Italian and German.
Don't buy from street dealers in Amsterdam, at least not w/o a local to guide you (probably not even then). I've only ever gotten ripped off.


----------



## SvnLyrBrto

Spucky said:
			
		

> Trust me, it is no fun there, or do you like drinking games with giggling Hostesses %)
> Even Roppongi is no Fun, all the good Clubs are gone and the rest is
> totemo expensive, many of them hae a minimum charge
> like 5.000 Yen a 60min.!



Last I heard anything, Roppongi was so passé that even GAS PANIC had left and relocated to Shibuya.  *gag*  How far down the hill DOES a place have to go for gaspanic to cut and run?!?!?


cya,
john


----------



## ompa86

I live in Norway ( The little land north in europe, with lots of oil and fish)
I only know the situation in the capitol Oslo. In Oslo city centre there are lots of heroin junkies. They sit on the streets begging for money. It's very open. You see people buying and selling drugs at different spots, and the police and goverment know about this. They have tried to arrest them and spread them out, but the problem only move to another place. 

Other drugs are also very easy to get, there are a lot of people who sell hashish and pot on the street. Just go to the central station and look for some shady people. Everone can easily buy this type of drug if they want to...
To buy more sophisticated drugs you have to know sombody in the scene, but if you do ecstasy, speed, coke ,ghb, great pot, sometimes lsd and different 2c- chemicals are easy to get a hold of...
The drug prices may seem high to tourists, but we norwegians earn a lot so it's not that costy after all.


----------



## pr0ficient

I'd imagine if the prices of drugs reflect the price of everything else in Norway many people would find it to be outrageous.


----------



## ompa86

Yeah, I guess so. A Big Mac menu costs around 15dollars here....
I think it's rated as one of the most expensive countrys to live in.
But as I said, we earn a lot so thats the reason.


----------



## Ungoliath

Its not to far away from most people but freddy beach, New Brunswick, Canada (its the provincial capital) open air, alot of pump shacks, i.e. houses that are run by dealers, you walk by, knock on the window, you never see a face, slide your cash in, a white handed glove drops your drugs in your hand. Theres also a shotgun pointed at you the whole time....theres atleast 75 of these just in my area and downtown.


----------



## Ungoliath

I wanted to add........

Algeiers, Algeria, No drug dealers on the street that I saw or knew of (My familly has its roots in algeria, slaves from india style, and didnt get chased out during the WW's) but walk up to your friendly, black mask wearing man with a gun on any corner and you can get what you waaaant, heroin .5 for 10 canadian dollars (this is when 1$cdn=.60us) weed, well, they sell it by the kola for 5$ (these are local prices for the language speaker, had my uncle go over)


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

bump

i am in hachioji [west tokyo] and going to shinjuku [central tokyo] tommorow.

from  what i hear, no drugs at all but i think possibly RCs in roppongi city due to it being a foreinger hangout? anyways, i dont think dugs are really here, but i do hear speed/meth/shabu is in japan, which i dont see.


----------



## pkt

> from what i hear, no drugs at all but i think possibly RCs in roppongi city due to it being a foreinger hangout? anyways, i dont think dugs are really here, but i do hear speed/meth/shabu is in japan, which i dont see.



cmon man, dont give up you know you can find a hook up just about anywhere and if you look hard enough you will find it but perhaps its a blessing in disguise a wonderful holiday with no drugs


----------



## Jason702

I've never been to Mexico, but I have a buddy that goes and tells me this shit, but the guy isn't know for his honesty, so I wanted verification.

He tells me he and his buddies went into a pharmacy is Rosarito, a town south of Tijuana.  They walked in and the pharmacy had this binder like 500 pages thick, the pages looked an Excel printoff.  Had pictures, the brand name, then the generic name.  They tell me they left with Vicodin, Percoset, Adderall, and Codeine, no questions asked.  Like the Adderall generic alone was a 100 count bottle of 30mg pills for $50.

How true is this?


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

> Amphetamines and cannabis are the main drugs of abuse in Japan. Abuse of benzodiazepines has increased dramatically, by some 86 per cent. Triazolam, nimetazepam, temazepam, and flutoprazepam are commonly diverted, or in the case of temazepam, imported from East Asia (mainly China and Taiwan), where it is clandestinely manufactured.



source? i doubt cannabis is a main drug there. 

maybe those are the most common drugs in japan, but its nowhere the levels the us has. for example most college kids have tried pot, but unheard of in japan.



> He tells me he and his buddies went into a pharmacy is Rosarito, a town south of Tijuana. They walked in and the pharmacy had this binder like 500 pages thick, the pages looked an Excel printoff. Had pictures, the brand name, then the generic name. They tell me they left with Vicodin, Percoset, Adderall, and Codeine, no questions asked. Like the Adderall generic alone was a 100 count bottle of 30mg pills for $50.
> 
> How true is this?



honestly it sounds chalked up a bit like every story, but its definately not far from truth. look it up, but i hear you can go into mexican border pharmacies and get some scores depending how you pay and ask.



> you can find shit in japan man! for sure
> 
> cmon man, dont give up you know you can find a hook up just about anywhere and if you look hard enough you will find it



obviously you two have never been to japan. i got to think this is the worst metropolis for drugs - i would say 'large metropolis' but its just that 'dry' for lack of better words. 

maybe my mind will change after visiting red light districts of roppongi/shibuya but this is odd.

anyways im not really bumme at all, you dont go to japan for drugs. ive been having a great anf relaxing time. japan is an amazing place to visit, so alien... im not really trying to find drugs and if i do im sure ill decline them unless its heroin with a clean rig to go with it. i am, however, in a lot of legitimate pain at the moment due to a broken wrist, and i have literally not slept because of the pain. in the states a few days ago i was using dope for pain, now theres nothing and apparently 'codeine' is something else in japanese, not sure if its legal but thought it was.


----------



## thugpassion

Jason702 said:
			
		

> I wanted verification.
> 
> He tells me he and his buddies went into a pharmacy is Rosarito, a town south of Tijuana.  They walked in and the pharmacy had this binder like 500 pages thick, the pages looked an Excel printoff.  Had pictures, the brand name, then the generic name.  They tell me they left with Vicodin, Percoset, Adderall, and Codeine, no questions asked.  Like the Adderall generic alone was a 100 count bottle of 30mg pills for $50.
> 
> How true is this?



No, this isnt usally the case. I would say its rare for this to happen. Most  times you have to get a sript(scamed or not) written wich isnt hard to get because theres usually a clinic next to the pharmecy. Once you have that you can get the drugs, unless its just on the street and then all you need is cash. Even with a script you will get like codine, percocets, rohypnal, other benzos. Its rare that you will walk out with like OC 80s and dilaudid.


----------



## peacebone

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> i am, however, in a lot of legitimate pain at the moment due to a broken wrist, and i have literally not slept because of the pain. in the states a few days ago i was using dope for pain, now theres nothing and apparently 'codeine' is something else in japanese, not sure if its legal but thought it was.



I'm pretty sure you can buy it OTC- look for something called BRON


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Ah, I went and bought Bron the next day.

Each pill has:
30 mg dihydrocodeine phosphate
8 mg Chlorphineate maleate (sic, same stuff in US Coricidin C&C)
50 or 90 mg of Psuedoephedrine 
50 or 90mg of caffeine (cant read japanese and threw the english away)

I've taken as much as 10 at a time with no effect at all. They may be time released so that's why though, I'll try crunching them later. i have absolutely no tolerance at the moment, just lots of familiarity and experience with opiates.

By the way, there are drugs in Japan but the scene is very different.

I'd have to say to those who've said "you can find drugs anywhere" that no, in Japan, drugs are extremely hard to find and rare. Heroin and opium doesn't exist, and a gram of ditchweed is over $60 and a gram of cut to crap coke is over $100.

I'll write more on this later as I can't access internet easily now, but I managed to get a very interesting story... oh and another one about bron too


----------



## CloudyHazeD

that Bron shit sounds like a nasty mix......... not even a CWE could salvage them pills


----------



## Spucky

The Dosage is not in each Pill!

Thats the daily dose.
aka 9 (?) Pills!


----------



## spaceyourbass

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> Man drugs are universal, especially in large cities. The only thing that really differs is price and slang.



and the cop factor.  I always wondered how the fucks in other countries compare to ones in the USA


----------



## *=Regulator=*

CloudyHazeD said:
			
		

> that Bron shit sounds like a nasty mix......... not even a CWE could salvage them pills



Yeah, the caffeine content in particular is shitty.

When I lived in Sydney, Aus, there was definately an 'open air' market of sorts in the red light suburb of the CBD.  I only ever bought weed there but I was offered heroin several times.  Before I got a good hookup at uni, I used to get the train in daily to buy shitty weed straight from street dealers right on the main road.  There was actually a cafe called "Cafe Amsterdam" that used to sell weed over the counter that I bought from a couple of times.  It got shut down and no longer exists (which is why I'm thinking it's OK to post the name here) after the local tabloid rag did an expose piece on it.  

Having said that, there didn't seem to be an open-air market to the extent of those in the US (from my knowledge of how drug markets in the US are from how they are portrayed in US shows such The Wire).

I live in Melbourne now and only use illicit drugs very rarely so I'm not sure of the scene and whether or not there are street dealers.  The only thing I've indulged in recently has been cocaine which is extremely expensive ($130+/gram) and sourced from house dealers.  Ecstacy, weed and amphetamines are very prevalent here, particularly in the club/rave scene and pretty easy to find if you're looking.

Interestingly, there's a town in rural New South Wales (the state that Sydney is located) called Nimbin, which is famous for having an extremely open marijuana trade.  It's basically a hippy-run town where you can buy weed from shops and cafes in a similar manner to Amsterdam.  It's tolerated by the police for some reason and is extremely well known for it's weed trade throughout Australia.  When I visited, there were kids rolling up joints behind the counter in cafes and absolutely no attempt to hide the trade from anyone.  It's actually a really popular tourist destination solely due to the weed trade and there are things like guided coach tours that point out weed spots and actively encouraging buying.  It's well worth checking out if you're ever in that part of the world.


----------



## Bella Figura

*=Regulator=* said:
			
		

> Interestingly, there's a town in rural New South Wales (the state that Sydney is located) called Nimbin, which is famous for having an extremely open marijuana trade.  It's basically a hippy-run town where you can buy weed from shops and cafes in a similar manner to Amsterdam.  It's tolerated by the police for some reason and is extremely well known for it's weed trade throughout Australia.  When I visited, there were kids rolling up joints behind the counter in cafes and absolutely no attempt to hide the trade from anyone.  It's actually a really popular tourist destination solely due to the weed trade and there are things like guided coach tours that point out weed spots and actively encouraging buying.  It's well worth checking out if you're ever in that part of the world.



I purchased a 50$ bag of awesome weed within two minutes of stepping off the tour bus.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

> The Dosage is not in each Pill!
> 
> Thats the daily dose.
> aka 9 (?) Pills!



lol.  I have this really funny story involving bron i gotta tell you all when I get back to the states. What you said shed some light on the situation for me.

Does that mean I have to eat like 40 pills to get anything? I assume this wouldnt be too unsafe, as they taste really good and sometimes I eat them as an after-meal mint lol. If it's daily dose for all the listed ingredients, I imagine it would be okay then? 



> and the cop factor. I always wondered how the fucks in other countries compare to ones in the USA



There aren 't many cops at all in Japan. And the ones you see, many of them are very small and short lol. I've seen cops, many, many cops, who are like 70+ years old and 4 feet tall. Many _gaijin_ I've talked to say how funny that is and how funny it would be to try to knock them over by blowing on them or the like. They are mostly for ornamental purposes in Japan though, with fancy garb that would be more expensive to clean than to try to solve any crime and possibly break a sweat or a bit of dirt on those nice clothes.

In japan even crimes like petty theft are extremely rare, and the _many_ times I've been tempted to steal stuff here, I can't bring myself to even consider doing it because they are just so... trusting. They don't even check my train pass when I fucking barge through the wrong gates and the alarm goes off, they just take my word, or usually don't even bother after me.

Anyways, yea, Japan is totally different to other countries in regards to drugs. You guys really have no idea how strict the social norms are, that's why things like pornography and twisted stuff like Manga (like Rapeman, the hero who rapes women who 'deserve' it and then they thank him!) and filth porn are very, very widespread. Japanese are extremely reserved and bound to social norms, and want everyone to think good of them, even strangers, where as the West we don't even care what our parents think for the most part (ie marriages, job futures, etc). So that's why things that you enjoi in private, like a book or TV, are so lewd and extreme in Japan. Obviously, privacy is ensured for such goods (ie the register worker is behind a foggy window, etc). 

And I don't think I'm saying this out of ignorance, I actually did find drugs in Japan. But I'm pretty sure I wasn't supposed to. It can be found but its just not easy to get, it's ridiculously expensive, and you can't make it public. I think what is going on in Japan, is that the Yakuza controls everything in crime - obviously. 

As you may know, the Yakuza is the largest crime organization in the world. In contrast to organizations like MI-6 and the FBI, the japanese crime control and police units do not try to control and be dominate over crime but rather just want to make sure they do not hurt law abiding citizens. This is in contrast with the FBI, which you could say has an almost obsessive desire (not to say this is a bad thing, just different) to make sure that no gang has any power, and that the FBI is the only power. 

As such, Yakuza controls all the drugs coming into the country being such a dominant group that is left alone to operate and monopolize. You won't hear of any other gangs besides Yakuza in japan (although there are a couple different groups, not many though, but you certainly won't hear of mafia or triad). 

Now that you know the background, what this means is that the police have made it clear that they do not want widespread drug use in Japan, and in exchange they will not be hunted down FBI style. It's a compromise, whereas the FBI would never even bother talking to a Crips leader unless it was about how many more years he wants to add to his sentence.


----------



## skoat

Nice thread.  Can't wait to go back to the 'dam.


----------



## Spucky

I guess the Goverment in States like US., Europe
and part`s of Asia and Africa have a big Interest
that People spend their "Way of Life" on Drugs!

Bring Heroin (a.o) to the Ghettos and you will
never have any uprising, Civil War or real Democratic Movement!

Or

as bigger the Fear (for the ruling "New World Order") as bigger is the Drug-Marked!

No one can tell me that states like Germany, GB.
or the U.S. have no possibillity to stop the Dope-Trade!

@ Roosevelt, Yeah- Nippon is a really special Place.
Even when you go to the "Fuji-Rock Festival",
not even a tiny Cloud of Weed!

But when you see Nihon-Jins in Thailand, Lao or Vietnam
they have Fun to do all this Things.

This means: The Drug-Szene of Japan is in the Outside!


----------



## Shambles

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> (like Rapeman, the hero who rapes women who 'deserve' it and then they thank him!)



Rapeman does make me laugh so. I only have the first three films, but everyone a classic :D. I would love to visit Japan one day. Please keep us updated on your travels and exploits .


----------



## Spucky

Funny (?) is also the Szene in southern Spain and Portugal!
In the Suburbs they have a kind of Slums, where the Gypsies and Black People are living.
A Gypsy-House with Drug-Service have a security Gate like a Pawn-Shop,
and a 3m. high, tight chimney.
Because long time this was the only entrance for the Police,
but now it is impossible for them, lol!
And you can see it very easy.

The Drug Market in Hispania is big and well organized.
Long Time it was very openly to smoke a Foil in the Street,
but this changed a lot.
But this slums are Hell on Earth, like a H.Bosch Picture.


----------



## pkt

> and the cop factor. I always wondered how the fucks in other countries compare to ones in the USA



i watch that show cops all the time and honestly i think those US cops seem 10X worse than in any other country i have ever been, shit you guys have it rough


----------



## cola

ok anyone has any ideea how's the market in amster on psyches(exept from shrooms)?
i ain't asking for sources just avalability
for example DMT, 2cx , LSD
and i know crack and methamph is almost imposible to find in europe....but eh...
and i heart street dealers are kinda shady, but dunno, can you score something from this shady type guys,  or would you rather be robbed...?


----------



## khaosddt

cola said:
			
		

> ok anyone has any ideea how's the market in amster on psyches(exept from shrooms)?
> i ain't asking for sources just avalability
> for example DMT, 2cx , LSD
> and i know crack and methamph is almost imposible to find in europe....but eh...
> and i heart street dealers are kinda shady, but dunno, can you score something from this shady type guys,  or would you rather be robbed...?



Hmmm, i dont know what pârt of europe ure talking about, but here in france and specially in paris u have crack areas where u have crack whores, dealers and junkies.
As u have coke everywhere, and its getting a real epidemia u can see 15years old kids talking about last party, and talking about how much lines they had etc....

In amsterdam u can easyly find LSD.

And in france it is really hard to find 2cx and DMT i tried once dmt a guy gived me as he was owning me some money but that's it, and once suposely 2cx pill at a rave but that's it.

About street dealers in amsterdam, when i was there last time we had some shrooms then i dont know why with my friend we wanted to have some ecstasy, we stopped to one dealer who was selling some just to know the price and what kind of pill it was as soon as u ask them something, 5 other guys just appeared and they were following us in redlight district untill we bought this white rolex pill which was really potent as we split it in2 and had some nice effect, but 10€ the pill it just as we get robbed lol...
Any way i would not advise you to buy to street dealers, just have a talk with some native in coffee shop if u wanna find some shit.


----------



## lilczey

ICELAND, Reykjavik where i was born

ok weed is really popular in Iceland but coke is like the top of the top only the rich of the rich do it there............. its unheard of in the lower and middle class

acid and e are makeing a come back a surge of e has been flooding iceland since 1995 and riseing but most of the time bunk pills wit nothing in them....people just trying to make money in new markets without puttin to much money out.....mostly American military cuz of the base there which is fucked cuz it just gives Americans a even more of a bad name

i kno this cuz i still have pen pals and friends in iceland....mostly near the base/capitol...


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I visit Japan like every single year but I have never once done any drugs there.  It feels so wrong. :/ 

But marijuana seems to be EVERYWHERE.  Not the drug itself, but the sign.  Since reggae is now "in", you see the marijuana leaf on books, clothes, and just a bunch of random stuff everywhere.  I swear, it's crazy.

This is a whole section decided to "reggae" in some random store in a mall.


----------



## Psych0naut

skoat said:
			
		

> Nice thread.  Can't wait to go back to the 'dam.


What for? It isn't that special anymore, unless you like cannabis and hash that much, or you just love the liberal atmosphere you don't get in the area you live in, but for the rest ....



			
				cola said:
			
		

> ok anyone has any ideea how's the market in amster on psyches(exept from shrooms)?
> i ain't asking for sources just avalability
> for example DMT, 2cx , LSD
> and i know crack and methamph is almost imposible to find in europe....but eh...
> and i heart street dealers are kinda shady, but dunno, can you score something from this shady type guys,  or would you rather be robbed...?


There is none, unless you got really good connects, which you'll only get when you live there, and have been for many years, and meanwhile actively searching for those drugs. In the goa scene, LSD and some RC's are a bit more available, but LSD and most RC's are still pretty hard to come by, and impossible to get for foreigners. Even I can't get my hands on any acid at the moment, and I don't have any problems getting anythings else, like the vast majority of pharms and every club drugs out there. And you won't be finding any DMT in the Netherlands, no matter what. The only way to obtain DMT in the Netherlands is by extracting it yourself. Ow, and mushrooms are also banned, and although the ban hasn't taken effect yet, it will have in a few months, 6 months max. Crack is a universal drug though, together with normal coke and H, and available everywhere throughout Europe, especially in the capitols. I wouldn't try to score anything from street dealers in Europe, especially in Amsterdam, that's the most stupid thing you could do, and almost guaranteed to get you mugged.



			
				khaosddt said:
			
		

> Hmmm, i dont know what pârt of europe ure talking about, but here in france and specially in paris u have crack areas where u have crack whores, dealers and junkies.
> As u have coke everywhere, and its getting a real epidemia u can see 15years old kids talking about last party, and talking about how much lines they had etc....
> 
> In amsterdam u can easyly find LSD.
> 
> And in france it is really hard to find 2cx and DMT i tried once dmt a guy gived me as he was owning me some money but that's it, and once suposely 2cx pill at a rave but that's it.
> 
> About street dealers in amsterdam, when i was there last time we had some shrooms then i dont know why with my friend we wanted to have some ecstasy, we stopped to one dealer who was selling some just to know the price and what kind of pill it was as soon as u ask them something, 5 other guys just appeared and they were following us in redlight district untill we bought this white rolex pill which was really potent as we split it in2 and had some nice effect, but 10€ the pill it just as we get robbed lol...
> Any way i would not advise you to buy to street dealers, just have a talk with some native in coffee shop if u wanna find some shit.


Like I said, it's extremely difficult to find LSD in the Netherlands, and don't even bother to find it if you're a foreigner, that's out of the question. It's even damn hard to find if you live there and have been actively searching for it, let alone on a short holiday break there.

Don't ask people in coffeeshops for drugs, it's really not-done to ask for hard-drugs in coffeeshops, and will get them closed if any is found on their premisses. You'll get a real proper beating for it if your unlucky, which you'll deserve if you ask for hard-drugs in a coffeeshop. It can get them permanently closed.


----------



## cola

hmmm...yea well that makes me more interested in brazil and colombia )

oh and btw crack is INEXISTENT in the S-E europe, coke is very hard to find, and most of the times it's not good quality...and meth is non-existant in southern and eastern europe
RC's are a myth here...

but hey on the other hand we get cheap high quality heroin


----------



## Psych0naut

Brazil and Colombia have extremely cheap coke and heroin and probaply crack too, and even traditional sacred use of Ayahuasca in the jungle areas. But a lot of drugs on the other hand aren't really available in those two countries. How about party drugs for example(excluding coke ofcourse)? MDMA, amphetamines, GHB ..?

Crack isn't exactly prevalent in South-East Europe, but it's certainly there, just on the background. Use and especially trade of crack there isn't done as openly as in much other places, but often at home, or in dealers their houses, same goes for most other drugs there. Meth certainly isn't non-existant in Eastern-Europe, rather the opposite, they are the biggest meth users of Europe. Meth use has been spreading from the East into the west in recent years, starting out in the Czech republic and some other Eastern European countries, spreading to Poland, and now gaining more and more popularity in the Eastern states of Germany, especially those bordering Poland. It's known under it's former pharmaceutical name in Eastern Europe, "Pervitin". It's d-meth made from pseudo-ephedrine. I don't know which country in or region of Europe you mean with "here", but the UK is the only couple of countries in Europe where they have an analogue act. In all the other European countries they've only banned just a couple of RC's, depending on the country. This leaves open plenty of possibillities for ordering RC's yourself there, as long as you know where ofcourse. Due to it's status, RC's are very obscure everywhere on the globe, nowhere are RC's sold openly on market stals, like dairy products on a market. They used to be in Japan, but not anymore. The vast majority of people who do RC's have the sources to order them from, it's not usual for people to buy them from a dealer who buys it in bulk and resells it, though ofcourse it does sometime happen, but normally RC users just order it themselves from online vendors.


----------



## mushi mushi 88

Drugs are pretty big in all the major cities here in Australia... We don't have as big of a variety as America would but we have the major ones that everyone likes and you can occasionally come across the rare ones with the right conections...

Personally I think drugs through Europe would be pretty big as well but I will just have to wait and see when I move over their.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

My trip to, Cambodia last year showed me a strange drug scene.
The backpacker ghetto of, Phmon Penh (capital) is one street by a lake and you walk down this street after 6pm and every local theres hustling really openly!

The dealers on this one street pay the lazy cops off, who are in plain view of most deals and are more interested in there french baguet there eating.

-Meth is MASSIVE over there and about $5 for 100mg of very pure shards.
Or the pink Yabba pills are $3.

- Heroin is easy as fuck, its not far from the, Golden Triangle and i tried the White rock heroin and the smokable brown heroin. Both time got massive bags for $10 and am very confident its over 90% pure.

- Weed . . . . . Enough said, but its always outdoor, Thai sativa.

- Opium, about $5 a gram, was a let down for me and allot weaker than i thought but eating it was very nice.

- Benzos, available at every pharmacy. Shit most places where selling Rohypnol OTC

- Mushrooms, a little harder to get but just ask around a bit more and youll have a bag in no time

Im sure theres more, just no coke or MDMA. Well MDMA might be around ill have a better look on the 3rd of July when I leave for my 6 week trip of SEA


----------



## parttime crackhead

i live in scotland, where there is massive drug use, the majority of people i know do drugs in one form or another. however i havent really seen the open market type thing uz r talkin about. most drugs here are bought either thru a dealer that u know, that u can phone etc or thru askin a dodgy lookin cunt on the street. you dont really get the crowds of gangs yelling out "crack, heroin, get ur crack n heroin here, best in the country" lol


----------



## bingey

Crack is very easy to score on the street here in the netherlands just look for the black guys that sit around in the streets around the station all day


dope is a bit harder to come by but there are copping spots in the turkish/arab neighbourhoods


as for RC's and Lsd they can sporadically be found at goa/psytrance events , lsd also in more mainstream electronic music events. In general you do need good connects though.


----------



## malakaix

the_ketaman said:
			
		

> so I dont need to score any shitty australian drugs. Because really, apart from pills, meth and pot, basically all drugs here suck or are overpriced.



Ahh, you just need to know the right people. I've gotten some pretty good LSD at a good price over the past couple of months.

But yeah on the general market scene, the price's are fucking terrible.


----------



## Dxmmonster

Lived in Beijing most of my life and the drug scene is pretty shit. 
Iv heard that the chinese dealers usually have ketamine, meth, heroin and maybe even ghb but if you only know people in the foreigners community(like me) then dont expect anything really good.

One can get hash thats from Xin Jiang or India which is almost always good, if not then so-so qulity hash can be bought from african dealers. Pretty easy to get. dont talk about drugs around chinese ppl cause many of them are very paranoid about such things.

Good weed(very expensive) can be bought if you know the right ppl, but 90% of the shit you get on the streets is crap and overpriced. 

Never tried the coke but heard that the quality is very bad and costs a lot.
Meth is easier to get but still requires a little searching around. Costs around 500-800yuan a g.
the H here is said to be good. dealers never sell any less than a gram. a gram costs around 600-800yuan. heard that quality is always pretty good.
MDMA is almost impossible to get, the pills are most definetly speed or duds.
Shrooms and other hallucinogens are very rare. Tho there was good acid a couple of years ago, since then nothing.

Many of you might think that opium should be pretty easy to get because of the opium war, but acually nobody has never even heard of it being around.

Tramadol use to be OTC but is no more. the only other OTC high one can get is DXM, which i am a big fan of as you might have noticed from my username.
Cant think of anything else at the moment. 
If you guys have any questions then go ahead, il do my best to answer them.


----------



## foundationx4

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Its not to far away from most people but freddy beach, New Brunswick, Canada (its the provincial capital) open air, alot of pump shacks, i.e. houses that are run by dealers, you walk by, knock on the window, you never see a face, slide your cash in, a white handed glove drops your drugs in your hand. Theres also a shotgun pointed at you the whole time....theres atleast 75 of these just in my area and downtown.



damn , east cost is crzy! here in alberta its all runner or house dealers. drive and meet or go to the spot and chill in the house and score


----------



## ControlDenied

Thats hilarious. I live in New Brunswick. How come you never answered my NB roll call Ungoliath?

haha, its funny reading everyone spilling the beans on just about every major destination imaginable. really shows how universal drugs are!
I would never have suspected Hainan of being a massive drug zone, nor Taiwan for that matter.


----------



## ugly

I have been down to the pharms in Tijuana for pain meds for my husband a few times. No Oxy 80 that is for sure. He wants pain relief without the head fog, and we bought a couple different kinds of pain pills for him but none that really did the trick. California doctors seem to be totally against pain pills but fucking A, how is a person supposed to live their life in misery?

I wanted to get Xanax down there but never found the right place and don't speak spanish so couldn't find out where to go or what to do. I get a script for 60 xannies(1.0 strength) a month but it's just not enough. I want to go back to Mexico and try again but I've been reading such scary shit in the news about American's getting robbed over there, I'd need to take four xanax just to get through the experience without having a nervous breakdown. 

Some friends went down there a month ago, all in their 20's, all over 6 feet, and they got robbed TWICE while they were there, once from the mexican police and once from a bunch of guys outside a bar.  I don't have connects for any "open air markets" in the southern Calfornia area, so I don't know if xanax are available in such a way.

 I like weed, love the occasional roll. Both of those are easy to get in my area. Tar is also easy to get but I don't use tar. I have massive anxiety that sometimes feels like it's taking over my life, and my xanax helps with that tremendously but I am always hanging by a thread hoping I can last the month with what I get.  Now that I am back at work I sometimes need a xanax three or four times in a day, depending on how much my mind is racing and how much drama is happening, but since I can't find any UTC or in an "open air market" I pretty much just suffer the anxiety as best I can. I have asked all my dealers for my other substances about xanax, but nobody has it. 

 I asked the doctor for more but he just gave me that drug addict look. I have a stressful job and I am a high strung person. I live a much more organized and peaceful life when I have enough xanax and I don't ever get high on them. There's a lot of really stupid drama at a high school with close to 4000 students in it and I wouldn't be the patient, well respected teacher I am without the xanax.

I read through this whole thread hoping to find out other real experiences of real people going to Mexico to find out if it's totally not worth the safety hazard of going past the border. I know we don't tell each other how to obtain drugs on this network, but I would like to hear tales of mexican pharms so I can decide what I need to do. The one thing I know for sure is that without xanax, my anxiety level goes through the roof and I go into panic mode. With a little xanax, I can keep a lid on it. With extra xanax, I can really think and work and be productive in a kind and efficient way. My best friends mom passed away and he gave me her left over xanax. That was the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me and had a wonderful month that month, which is why I know I need more. 

I don't even care if I'm a xanax addict. I just want to live my best life and be a good, strong person. Right now, I'm a weak person treading the thin ice of the lake of anxiety that's always right there under me ready to wash over me.


----------



## fevio

ugly said:
			
		

> I read through this whole thread hoping to find out other real experiences of real people going to Mexico to find out if it's totally not worth the safety hazard of going past the border. I know we don't tell each other how to obtain drugs on this network, but I would like to hear tales of mexican pharms so I can decide what I need to do. The one thing I know for sure is that without xanax, my anxiety level goes through the roof and I go into panic mode.



I can offer a bit of insight as far as Tijuana goes...

I was last down there toward the end of 2005, so things may have changed a bit since then; but, when I was down there, I had quite a good experience.

I'd recommend not driving through the border crossing.  Instead, park your car and walk across.  Once you cross over, you're facing a bunch of storefronts (a lot of pharmacies, among other things) AS WELL as a row of taxis.  Go past the taxis one-by-one and try to find a driver that knows English or, at least, knows enough English to get you what you want.  For me, I simply asked the various drivers for my drug of choice and chose my driver based on their response.  Some won't have any clue as to what you're talking about; others will.  This the the guy I went with.  What they did for me was take me away from the general touristy area to some of the more 'unknown' pharmacies.  By the way, make sure you agree on a fare amount before departing.  99% of the people I spoke to said they'd take you ANYWHERE (and bring you back to the border) for $5.  Once I actually scored, some of the drivers would then ask for a finder's fee.  Give them an additional $5 and that should do the trick.  If they ask for more, act as if that was your last bit of cash.  Believe me, they'll be more than happy to get the extra $5.  Back to the pharmacy... the one I went into looked like one of your general touristy pharmacies, only it wasn't so brightly lit up and was off the main drag, so to speak.  Tell the person behind the counter what you're looking for, and they'll likely surprise you. (Remember, you told the cabbie what you were looking for, so he knew where to take you.)  In my case, the guy knocked on the wall behind him and a tiny sliding door opened up (just big enough for a hand-to-hand transaction).  He spoke to the person on the other side and told him what I was looking for (in my case, OC 80s) and it was passed through.

This worked especially well for me because I only bought a handful each time, which made it especially easy to hide on my person on the way back through customs.

If you are getting a bottle of a controlled medication (such as Xanax), I believe you're allowed to bring three months worth back with you.  I don't know if this still is the case, though...

Can anyone confirm or deny this?

Bottom line, though... if things have gotten violent down there, it may not be worth the risk.  At the very least, make sure you have a few like-minded friends along with you that could possibly ward off any altercations.  Good luck.  Hope this helped in some way.


----------



## ControlDenied

^ that sounds fucking sweet. guaranteed pharm connection if you're near mexico basically.


----------



## e12dsm

Ive heard that Oslo Norway has one of the worst Heroin problems in the world right now.  Has one of the highest population of homeless heroin addicteds on their streets, and Norway has one of the highest standards of living probably out of any country in the world.


----------



## discopupils

I would love to try yaba, but the UK doesn't really have that on the scene.
The UK has hardly any methamphetamine, and the coke is hardly ever cut with speed.


----------



## ControlDenied

heroin and high standards of living go hand in hand!

one hand is utterly crushed by the other, however.


discopupils: I expected coke in London to be more cut. it was surprisingly good. i guess since speed is so common people would catch on way too quick of coke was being cut constantly with speed


----------



## nukka

I wouldn't go to Tijuana looking for drugs without knowing Spanish. The police are very corrupt in Mexico, and many cab drivers work little scams over on gringo tourists and in some cases will even drive you right up to a cop who will promptly stomp your ass and rob you blind or worse haul you to a Mexico jail. Is that really worth a few months worth of gettting high on Xanax? You decide.

Also, if you are into coke, don't go to South America. Its everywhere, its potent, and its dirt cheap. The free base crack-type shit is even more common and even cheaper. Horrible.


----------



## discopupils

ControlDenied said:
			
		

> discopupils: I expected coke in London to be more cut. it was surprisingly good. i guess since speed is so common people would catch on way too quick of coke was being cut constantly with speed



London coke *teh droolz* had the BEST shit last thursday.


----------



## tashius clay

KompelZ said:
			
		

> I would imagine Australia has a very similar scene to the US. We have different lingo and obviously, availability/prices of certain things is different. Drugs are everywhere in most of the capital cities though.



if you want to give yourself a break from stimulants then oz is the place to be imo,pills are weak and overpriced,coke is a complete rip off and not at all worth buying,speed is silly money also($200 per gram),maybe we're getting shafted here in brisbane,but after coming from south america its a big difference here.needless to say ill be passing through south and central america again on my travels home next year


----------



## niro

Getting meds down south of the border is relatively easy, like any other city always with caution of course.

They do have the below in ramdom order:
Vicodin
Oxy's
Xanax (Tafil)
Tylex (Tylenol/Codeine)
Nalbuphine it's a really good pain reliever "IV or IM"
Percocet
Humatrope
Ritalin
Halcion
Rivotril
Viagra (very cheap)
Soma
Valium

I can keep going, a lot has change especially this year suggestions would be to go and buy something otc, and make several trips before you ask for the good stuff.

Another is going to Ensenada, it's about an hour away there tour buses that go daily but it's best if people take the toll road which not bad at all.... Anyway go to Ensenada, it's much more touristy and friendly that is all i can say, don't anyone do any stupid and your safe, good luck peeps.

Late!


----------



## tiramisu4you

*Japan 2008 scene*

Tokyo, Japan.


Japan is benzoland. Just go to any psychiatrist/psychologist and after a 10 minute consultation you'll come out with something good. Some benzos (like Triazolam) require a bit more convincing to get a script for, but shouldn't be too hard. All benzos require a prescription (easily obtained from a doctor).

Alprazolam
Brotizolam
Nimetazepam 
Bromazepam 
Rohypnol
Flutoprazepam 
Nitrazepam 
Diazepam
Etizolam
Lorazepam
Clonazepam
Ethyl loflazepate
Flunitrazepam
Triazolam 
Oxazepam

Ritalin used to be prescribed like candy a couple years ago but then people started getting hooked on it and ritalin-related crimes were all over the news. As of 2007, ritalin can only be prescribed for severe narcolepsy (before it could also be prescribed for depression, so that's why it was easy to get) and is no longer dispensed freely.

Before Japan used to be known for the headshops with all these RC (research chemicals) that you couldn't get in America. Well, the law changed in 2006 or 2007 effectively making all those RCs illegal to sell (so that means no more walking into a headshop and getting the "Blue Mystic" (code-name for 2-CB or maybe it was 2-CT7)). I've been trying to find out where the RCs are but nobody seems to know.

Everybody is fiending for LSD, but it's rarely acquired. Nobody seems to sell psychedelic mushrooms (odd since they used to be sold in stored 6 years ago)

Codiene cough medicine can be bought OTC (over the counter). Every 30mg dihydrocodeine comes with 90mg caffeine. I suggest order SOMA (carisoprodol) from an online pharmacy and taking 700mg of SOMA with 180mg+ of codeine. You'll feel like a million bucks for a good 4-5 hours, and you won't be all jittery & strung out from the caffeine. 

Weed (marijuana), methamphetamine, coke, and MDMA can be easily acquired.

Coke and methamphetamine are so ridiculously overpriced that I don't even known if it's worth it (well, coke definitely isn't worth it...)

I'm not sure if we are allowed to list prices in this thread. So I'll try a loophole, I guess. A gram of crystal meth here costs EIGHT times more than it does in California. A gram of cocaine costs 3.5 times more than a gram in New York.  One MDMA pill costs 2-3 times more than a pill in New York (not buying in bulk).
ONE gram of marijuana equals the price of TWO eighths (total of 7 grams) of hydro/KB in New York.

More later...


----------



## null_null

^
no heroin in japan, right?


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Yeesh. With prices like those, it's no wonder you'll see groups of drugfaced Japanese dudes around the resorty kinds of areas in SE Asia.


----------



## Bomboclat

rangrz said:


> yeah, i cant imagine colombia having as many coke addicts or as open market cocaine selling as america.
> 
> Or afghanistan for opium.
> 
> No way...that though just blows my mind.



lollll


----------



## zenii

TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> Link?
> 
> *I don't mean to sound racist here*, and I know lacey k is *gonna say I'm racist* here, but... like, in America the open air drug markets are run usually by ethnic groups like blacks or hispanics (on the street, that is). A lot of countries, like Japan, don't have significant ethnic populations, so it's just weird to me. Not to mention that many of these countries have such a different culture, where individuality is not a virtue and there is a much larger stigma. *I'm not being racist here*, but if you know anything about, say, Japanese culture, you'd understand how impossible it would be to have a drug market like America has over there.
> 
> Like in America, there definately is 'gang culture', which has a lot to do with your ethnicity. *This is not being racist*, it's just a lot of the illegality forces these groups to have very closed barriers to entry. In Japan, there is not glorification of gangs like there is in America, they value order and 'machinism' over everything. *If you think I'm being racist*, then it's because you don't understand Japan at all. Within America there are lots of different cultures, like black culture, et cetera, that have different rules than society at large may value. In Japan, there is only Japanese culture. In America, while I wouldn't say we are a racist nation, we are a multitude of large ethnically based cultures that are accepted.
> 
> I can understand open air drug markets in like Spain. But I know given how the culture is in Japan, there is no way they'd have open air drug markets. *I'm not being racist here.* I know you'll, *think I'm racist*, but I'd challenge that by saying that maybe it's because you don't understand foreign cultures.
> 
> I'd almost say that, compared to America, Japan doesn't use drugs. It's just the cultures are so different, so that's gonna impact how their drug culture is as well.



Don't think anyone was accusing you of being racist, I thought it was funny how many times you tried to defend against that claim. Haha


----------



## zenii

TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> There aren 't many cops at all in Japan. And the ones you see, many of them are very small and short lol. I've seen cops, many, many cops, who are like 70+ years old and 4 feet tall. Many _gaijin_ I've talked to say how funny that is and how funny it would be to try to knock them over by blowing on them or the like. They are mostly for ornamental purposes in Japan though, with fancy garb that would be more expensive to clean than to try to solve any crime and possibly break a sweat or a bit of dirt on those nice clothes.
> 
> In japan even crimes like petty theft are extremely rare, and the _many_ times I've been tempted to steal stuff here, I can't bring myself to even consider doing it because they are just so... trusting. They don't even check my train pass when I fucking barge through the wrong gates and the alarm goes off, they just take my word, or usually don't even bother after me.



I'm guessing you're not from Japan, since I think Japan has one of the worst crime problems for their youth than any other country. Sure we may not have gangwars or carjacking, stealing, etc but we have some real twisted fucked up shit, especially among the youth. I remember a year or two ago I was in Japan and on the news there was a story about some teen who decapitated his mother and kept her severed head for days until the police finally caught him. Scary shit. Theres also stories about kids in elementary (!) and middle school who kill their classmates or themselves because of the ridiculous bullying problem there. Seriously, what the fuck...

Also not sure what race you are (assuming white, I might be wrong) but cops, (well, japanese people in general) are really bad at dealing with foreigners and will usually leave them alone or avoid them if at all possible. I'm not saying you can get away with murder but if you're white and steal something they probably won't do shit, especially if you talk english to them. That said, I'm not reccomending this to anyone because if you mess with the wrong people (Yakuza) you'll get FUCKED up regardless.


----------



## ControlDenied

aahhhh,,,the pleasures of being foreign


----------



## deluxxxe

tashius clay said:


> maybe we're getting shafted here in brisbane



Something tells me we are. It's stopping me from trying out things I want to because it's so hard to justify the ludicrous pricing!


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

zenii, one of my best friends in the world is Japanese. I remember him once telling me, when we were talking about national temperments, 'Don't ever put a Japanese guy in a position where he must kick your ass to save face. If one of you is going to get taken down a peg, he's going to make sure it isn't him.'

In my experience with people from Japan (and China too), they're excellent at keeping a lid on things 99.9% of the time. But don't be there when one of them flips.


----------



## tiramisu4you

null_null said:


> ^
> no heroin in japan, right?



As far as I know, heroin doesn't exist here. Painkillers (vicodin, percocet, etc.) are not prescribed by doctors (yet, at least...). The *only opiate* in circulation is the OTC dihydro-codeine.

If anybody is living in Japan, there's a new version of BRON (famous brand name of OTC cough medicine) that has no caffeine (or other annoying active chemicals). 180mg of pretty much pure dihydro-codeine for 850 yen a pop.


----------



## zenii

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> zenii, one of my best friends in the world is Japanese. I remember him once telling me, when we were talking about national temperments, 'Don't ever put a Japanese guy in a position where he must kick your ass to save face. If one of you is going to get taken down a peg, he's going to make sure it isn't him.'
> 
> In my experience with people from Japan (and China too), they're excellent at keeping a lid on things 99.9% of the time. But don't be there when one of them flips.



Yes, Japanese people can have an explosive temper but I think it's because as a culture we've been taught to bottle things up inside, so when we snap, we _snap_.


----------



## IXinX

Aussie drug scene = beer and bongs bro. :8)

I have very rarely scored from a stranger, so rarely that i can remember all the times I have.

1st Pill i ever had was from a shady looking character at an all ages warehouse party. It was $50! (regular street price for Western Australia)

got some madddddd nutso Crystal Meth from a stranger in a nightclub for my 
21st B'day celebration. It was primo primo primo stuff and very pure and clean. _edited price_

And that's it! I don't score drugs off the street, too much possibility for errors and lying. 

Sydney has some shonky areas, I hear Cabramatta train station a decade or so ago was very open with it's heroin dealing. You'll always find someone selling something on oxford st too and the neighbouring suburbs.


----------



## Tryptamite

Is there really no heroin in Japan? That is very interesting.


----------



## monsterman

I worked in Kings Cross for a bit and I always imagined Kings Cross/Darlinghurst to be like Australia's watered down version of LA/ Sunset Strip. I've never been there though.

Is it? Any similarities

I live in Cronulla, Sydney (Ever hear of the _Cronulla Riots_, no I didn't attend i actually slept through that entire day) and around this area its mainly weed, pills are big, speed/meth and a bit of acid


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Tryptamite said:


> Is there really no heroin in Japan? That is very interesting.



Yeah I kinda find this amazing too. Seems to me the mob there could rake in millions setting up fake fishing or cargo shipping companies, sailing down to Rangoon or Guangxi province China, and moving in some quality gear -- 100% of their land-border-less homeland's market share %)

Not that it's worth the price in human suffering.

I'm just saying. It would seem to make good business sense.

Opiates are absolutely demonized in China. You're the lowest of the low if you use them recreationally, and people there don't even smile upon using them for pain. I took a course on post-Meiji Japanese history once, and I can tell you there was no epidemic of opium addiction like in China recently. But the cultural attitude could still be similar. I always associated Japanese people with cigarettes and speed.


----------



## ControlDenied

i dunno how similar Kings Cross is to anything in LA. probably not at all im guessing


----------



## tyrael

Good posting Spucky . Good to see some people on here know what they're talking about . I've just return from living in Japan and it was my 4th visit there. I'd agree with Spucky that it'll probably be better to go for a trip over to somewhere like Bangkok for a wkend (flights are SO cheap) and have a good time over there. I also agree with taking drugs over there just 'seems wrong'. They're such nice people and I feel like I'm disrespecting the whole country doing it there, lol.

While I was there I found ecstasy to be quite prevalent. But that could just be the places I were going (clubs). What I also found interesting was that there weren't too many drugs in the gay scene, well not compared to Aus anyway. 

Obviously drugs in Japan would be more experensive then somewhere like America, it's an island so it'll have to be imported (mostly ) Also prescription drugs are easily come by (either by buying or just going to the doctor) so my sources say. Actually I was in Shinjuku and a mate and I walked passed a guy with mushies on a foldout table, out the front of the train station (near the big, metal lion. Anyone living in Japan will know where I'm talking about ) Needless to say we were very surprised, but didn't buy any.

I was surprised just a few weeks ago half a dozen students are expelled from the Uni I went to for drug usage, on campus, during  class time. 8) 



TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> There aren 't many cops at all in Japan.


Huh? You've been to Japan right? Even second corner has a 交番! lol.



TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> And the ones you see, many of them are very small and short lol. I've seen cops, many, many cops, who are like 70+ years old and 4 feet tall.


But I'd agree with this!  (except maybe around the 山手線, I've seen quite beefy officers around there!)




IXinX said:


> I have very rarely scored from a stranger, so rarely that i can remember all the times I have.



Yeh, if you're ever approached by someone asking for drugs I'd put money on it they're an undercover.

In terms of Aussie drugs, where I live, e plentiful. Although there's no (not many?) street dealers if you've got at least one friend, they'll know someone who can get it - only once removed I've found.
@monsterman - sounds similar to here.


----------



## michael

if even half the strangers that had approached me to buy drugs were undercovers there would be an exponential amount more cops here than there actually are.


----------



## captain codshit

Whoever said that Spain and Italy are the largest consumers of cocaine is wrong. 
The largest consumption of cocaine in Europe is in the U.K!!! 

There is lots and lots of coke, some very good coke in Europe. Its mainly the Eastern European countries where coke may be harder to find. The likes of U.K, Spain, Holland, Italy, Germany, France, Belguim... is full of it. Most of the coke in the U.K will probably have come via Holland or Spain where it is easier to get good price and high quality, but the U.K is the largest consumer.

Best places for REAL ecstacy pills obviously Holland(the largest producer of MDMA in the world) and the surrounding countries.


----------



## Whacked_Out

i dunno about japan or china, but this is what i know about manila,

the drug scene, in my opinion is very social-class specific. for example:

meth is sort of a low class drug. like if you've smoked meth here, people would think that you're a poor person from the slums. if you watch the news, police reports will usually be about thugs on meth getting involved in small time robbery and the like. (i'm not passing judgement on guys who dig meth, just sharing the scene here)
pot is generally for the young and i think the most common. it's sort of universal and not social-class specific. scoring good pot is fairly easy. almost a staple when going to the beach.
mdma, ket are of course entwined with the club/rave scene. mid to upper class.
coke is sort of more underground cause the shit's way expensive here!
and to be honest, i haven't met anyone who's ever tried heroin. i think it's not easy to find heroin here.

damn it, i feel like i just did a report on drug market research haha


----------



## tiramisu4you

In Japan you can just go on the anonymous message board _that we aint naming  here_ It reminds me of when I was in university and all I had to do was log on to AIM and I'd have five instant messages asking if I wanted something.

But back to the topic, foreign drug scene, the huge message used by the Japanese here in Japan to search and sell drugs. Pretty damn convenient. I'm going to meet up with a guy to get a 0.1 gram of S (shabu = crystal meth) for 10,000 yen. I'll be posting back here if I'm not entrapped.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

^ Interesting, considering that RC's were what the japanese were really into, which is ordered online and whatnot anyways.

I think Kandy K / Psychedlicious / Ms. BootyBump could explain best the drug scene in Japan, her trip reports of using RCs all the time in Japan are out of this world.

There's only a lot of police in Tokyo, and not really that many when you compare it to Washington DC or an airport. Don't even remember seeing police in Hiroshima or Kyushu.


----------



## peacebone

My experience of drugs in Japan (Tokyo):

Bums in Yoyogi koen sometimes had weed, and I had heard of people buying Shabu there, but had never tried myself. I've seen people smoking in Yoyogi too, but usually in the far hidden reaches or in the middle of the night. I was very surprised to smell people smoking in public, but I think because it is much less common there probably a lot of people don't recognize the smell.

Also, there are plenty of "head shops" in Harajuku and back alleys of Shibuya. Usually tucked in a loft above somewhere respectable, but not too hard to find if youre adventuring around. I assume that means there must be a market for these things somewhere. Honestly, I think most Japanese drug users are very underground about it, but the prevalence of these shops must mean they are out there.

The only time I was blatantly aware of drugs being bought / sold / avaliable other than in Yoyogi koen was in Kabuki-cho, right around the corner from a police box actually. I'm assuming by the scene though that it was probably meth. It was pretty sketchy and I wouldn't reccomend it. I was pretty surprsied that the only real drugs I encountered were weed and meth though, as I expected to find a bunch of RCs. I was also romantically hoping to go over there and stumble upon opium dens, but never found anything close.

Overall consensus is that Japan is not the place to go for drug tourism, haha. Over the counter dihydrocodeine, though, made me not bother too much with illegal drugs. A little pricey but not too bad really.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Yea I had prostitutes approach me in Shibuya. I guess Yoyogi is where all the young people are, but I wouldn't have guessed to go there.

Odd enough, when I went to Japan like 6 years ago, when I was skateboarding in Hiroshima Memorial Park some guys approached me and a couple other skaters with a hashjoint for a few puffs.

By the way, how's the drug scene in Italy and Switzerland/Geneva? I'd thing the 'international' status of places like Rome and Geneva would maybe attract a lot?


----------



## null_null

basel and zurich have rather big open air scenes where
you can buy heroin, cocaine and benzos.

http://www.nytimes.com/1992/03/27/opinion/l-why-zurich-s-bad-idea-on-drugs-went-wrong-635092.html


----------



## chuchu

^ That link is daaated. The situation must have changed....surely tae fuck it must have.


----------



## romaniaK

Im from Europe but I go to school in the US so I am in both places almost the same amount of time during a year, and one drug that is not as popular as it is in the US is weed for sure. I can find xtc anytime, coke and lots of heroin ... but I can barely find any weed. pks and other pills can sometimes be bought at shadier/smaller pharmacies.


----------



## RigaCrypto

^ It must be just your circle of friends. Everyone I know and their grandmother smokes hash or weed, people from all walks of life too.
But thankfully meth and crack are not popular. Heroin makes up for them though.


----------



## Ximot

when i lived in japan (about nine years ago now) i used a fair bit of shabu (ice / crystal meth). it was expensive but often of good quality. i even once found a baggie of it on the street, right in front of my feet, at the crossing, waiting for the red light to go green while on my way to work.

mushrooms were available otc at the time. as was peyote.

never had weed there but i had a connection for good quality black squidgy nepalese-style hash, though it was very expensive.

E was available, apparently, but i didn't use it at that time.

I remember being a little naughty sometimes. Once I smoked a joint at an indoor Orb gig, and I occasionally had a toot of meth off my foil in club toilets and once even right under a camera on an undeground train platform.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ Hehe yeah, I got really careless about chiefing a nice big bowl of weed in public in Taiwan, because it was such an unpopular and unknown drug there (though I had a good, consistent source for it). Never had the balls to smoke on the Taipei Metro, but there were definitely cameras in some alleys and street markets where I'd do it, and nobody seemed to care.

Wouldn't do it that anymore if I ever went back, though. Nor in Japan -- the police there scare me.


----------



## ClassAallDay

*South Auckland, NZ Drug Culture*

In New Zealand, weed and meth are the most popular/available.

Weed has very little social stigma and you'll find most people smoke/tolerate smokers. Meth on the other hand has a big stigma, but there is also a HUGE meth scene with people levels of society, it is very secretive. We have street dealers, but i have little experience with these as I look very young and no need ;-). There are lots of house dealers where you can go and chill/smoke but usually run by scum bags and the standard of meth is disgusting, MSM is unused but the equally bad B12 is the norm.

Opiates have a big(ger) stigma, and herion is hard to come by as people like the keep to themselves about it, I've aquired a lot of different prescription pills but this was by luck and I have yet to find a steady supply of any scripts (except Ritalin 8))

GHB (Juice) is becoming increasingly popular for both recreational and rape use.   It is most likely going to be GBL your getting in your "juice" a posed to GHB.

I feel a large percentage of drug users in New Zealand are very uneducated about drugs, heaps of the classic drug war propaganda "facts" (E drains spinal fluid, acid burns holes in your brain etc) are believed by 20-30 Y/o's

Cocaine is very uncommon among low/middle class but apparently popular among high class, I've been offered to buy it once at... *drum roll*... $900 a gram.

Peace


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Whtats the scene like in Rome-Venice_questionmark_


----------



## jspun

> yeah, I cant imagine colombia having as many coke addicts or as open market cocaine selling as america.



Here are some links I posted on another post which I found interesting:

Here's an article from 2004:

http://www.cocaine.org/colombia/legal.html

And two that are more recent:

http://www.csmonitor.com/2009/0503/p06s07-woam.html

and: http://www.miamiherald.com/news/amer...ry/997216.html


----------



## jspun

I used to know of a pharmacy near the boarder in TJ that would sell you anything without a prescription as recently as 2006. It wasn't to hard to get scrips out of local Drs, though. Baja California has recently become a very dangerous place so I try to avoid going down there these days. Mr. Roosevelt, the op, wanted to keep the focus on countries outside the USA, but its interesting that in the US, inspite of all its zeal in prosecuting the drug war, has a whole lot of medications that are available from MDs by script such as desoxyn, various short acting barbituates, potent narcotic formulations, ect... that are unavailable in alot of other countries. Even cocaine is used in medicine, although its applications are limited mostly to ENT surgery and stoping nose bleeds. There must be docs prescribing these drugs because the market for them is sufficiently strong that a pharmaceutical company is willing to go through the effort of producing them Its just a matter of finding the right dr and the lack of a socialized medical system, i think, facilitates this. When I can get 100 2 mg Xanax bars for the cost of my copay, it eliminates my incentive to make the short trip to TJ. In the caribbean, I went on a cruise in 06' and I was able to score weed in Antigua, British Virgin Islands, St Martin/Maarten (French side), and St Thomas (which is actually US soil but some might consider it a foreign destination.) Had dope/methadone so didn't look for this but its probably not to easy to find on the streets. Getting back to Mexico I got smoke down in a place called Rocky Point ( Puerto Peneasco) which is a resort town on the sea of cortez. It was easy to find but into our trip we had the cops role up on us when we were smoking. I had visions of a midnight express situation because the laws for possession of canabis are harsh but we got off with paying a $30.00 bribe. They wanted more but that is all we had between us so they took it. Also, lately i have met alot of dope fiends who would go down to TJ to cop and the consenses was that that there was less heat and hasels than the US. One guy I met went down there for 2 years and said, ironically, he didn't have any legal problems until he came back to the US. Personally, I'd rather not take my chances down there but its irrelevant, I guess, because Im staying clean these days.


----------



## jspun

Dont know about the drug scene first hand but found some info about current heroin replacement therapy/safe injection rooms and Platzspitz (aka "needle park"}, the latter which is interesting from a historical perspective:

http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/front/d...l?siteSect=105&sid=1008665&cKey=1012813920000 

http://picturesandperspectives.blogspot.com/2009/04/switzerland-platzspitz-or-needle-park.html 

http://addictologie.hug-ge.ch/_library/pdf/ISAM08Harmreductionatwork.pdf  (harm reduction model in Switzerland)

http://translate.google.com/transla...oft:*:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7SUNA&sa=N&start=150

I found a good source previously discussing evolution of the drug scene which said that they were discusing legalizing cocaine by prescription as well in Zurich but I havent been able to find it for this post.

Dont know anything about the scene in Rome/Venice though


----------



## milfhunter

I'm going to Turkey this summer. *edit: whats the scene like there?*

_please read what is, and what is not allowed in a thread. (guidelines and BLUA) -thizzer_


----------



## cola

RigaCrypto said:


> ^ It must be just your circle of friends. Everyone I know and their grandmother smokes hash or weed, people from all walks of life too.
> But thankfully meth and crack are not popular. Heroin makes up for them though.



If u come from the same country as the poster above you, as me, i'd ask..meth? Never in all my drug life have i seen around theese parts methamphtamine...
But you're right bout the heroin tho. 


But coke? As in good coke? Srsly that is IMPOSIBLe to find anywhere in eastern europe, except if you're obscene-rich... But i guess that can depend on other stuff to.


----------



## RigaCrypto

Yeah I never met anyone who's seen meth or crack in Ro mania. Good thing too. But I've read about some people cooking meth or doing speedballs. And thankfully cocaine is beyond the financial possibilities of most people but common in the 'upper classes'.


----------



## ControlDenied

my cuz;'s do coke in warsaw and theyre not filthy rich.


----------



## cola

^ Poland is closer to Germany


----------



## phatass

In Paris there are a few places in  the north of the city where you can get crack, H, bupe, benzos, ciggs half price and stuff like that... otherwise most of the ghettos are in the subburbs, where you can buy mainly hash/weed and coke in the staircases of "project/council estate" buildings..

drugs like 2Cx, LSD, MDMA, ketamine are mostly got in non-ghetto areas...


----------



## jspun

A decent resource on foreign drug scenes courtesy of the US Federales:

http://www.state.gov/p/inl/rls/nrcrpt/2009/vol1/index.htm


----------



## Roujaxian

hows the drug scene in germany? Specifically Frankfurt if anyone has any experience?  I'll be visiting for 6 weeks this summer.


----------



## ControlDenied

^ lol are you serious. germany doesnt really have much of a drug scene except berlin. i mean an accessible/not insanely underground one.


----------



## jspun

How about Hamburg- I would imagine that has a thriving drug scene. As far as Frankfurt goes I remember reading an article comparing outdoor scenes there to some city in Italy (Turin?) What was unique is that in addition to the typical Euro street drugs, crack was big there also which was cited as something atypical by the authors. Wish I had the link.


----------



## null_null

ControlDenied said:


> ^ lol are you serious. germany doesnt really have much of a drug scene except berlin. i mean an accessible/not insanely underground one.



totally wrong. i dont know where you have tried to score but every
larger city has a open drug scene where you can easily buy heroin and benzos.
crack is only available in the biggest cities like berlin, hamburg, frankfurt.

when you go to the clubs its no problem to score xtc pills, speed
and of course weed.


----------



## rathersilly

Hmmm... I have done drugs in just about every corner of the world by now... One of the most lucrative would have to be certain parts of South East Asia. Thailand is pretty crap, most expats there stay away from drugs, and won't even look at you if you go asking for them at a nightclub. Vietnam has heaps of great heroin, very cheap, but again, risks of punishment are high. 

Laos and Cambodia are different stories though... Bucketloads of heroin, incredibly cheap coke by western standards, heaps of MDMA, and I emphasise this - tonnes of weed. Also lots of cheap, cheap methamphetamine - particularly yaba pills, which sell for like $2 in Cambodia.... There were stalls in market in the outlying areas of Phnom Penh (not the major markets) where you'd head into a large tent behind the stall and they have garbage bags full of marijuana! The penalties are not as bad in these countries, but the most important thing is that rampant poverty means that there's very little you can't pay your way out of with the police, as I have done many times. $10 to the officer and they leave you alone.

Australia is pretty similar to the US, but more expensive (particularly coke) and slightly more relaxed, legally speaking, so it's a bit more open. Street dealing is incredibly blatant in aus, with little regard for the laws or anyone that's watching. US has waaay better coke (to be expected), but I've found Aus has better MDMA pills. Bigger market for pharms in the US.

South America is everything that the cliches and stories would suggest. Europe is almost too diverse to lump into one, but wealthier countries (UK, Germany, France) are quite similar to the USA/Aus, and poorer countries generally have cheaper drugs. Spain is probably the biggest of them all for drugs - they're absolutely everywhere.

Edit: Whoever said Germany has no real drug scene outside Berlin is so, so wrong. Probably one of the easiest places in Europe to find drugs and drug takers. 

Japan I have not been to, but the penalties are harsh. However, some friends just got back from a week there and had no issues finding themselves half an ounce of coke without knowing anyone on the ground when they arrived! As said previously, Japanese are very quiet about their drug use.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ That's a pretty helpful post!

There are some countries where drugs aren't hard to find if you know where to go and whom to observe and approach. However, some of these are countries I don't think I'd do drugs in, just because seeking drugs there seems to force people into contact with very shady, potentially violent people, and the chances of getting robbed or attacked just don't make it worth it. Russia is the best example I can think of. Outside of Moscow and St. Petersberg, foreigners in Russia are watched with great suspicion, both by authorities and ordinary citizens. Drugs are easy to find in Russia, and not all that expensive, but getting them involves being seen associating with known 'bad people', and putting yourself at great risk. This is a very, very different situation than traveling to a well established drug tourism destination like Laos or St. Maartens.

Mainland China is somewhat similar. You can find anything there if you know the right neighborhoods and nightspots to visit. But no matter where you go and what you do in China, you are always being watched by someone, and you should NEVER forget this. Your chances of getting ripped off or sold bunk drugs in China are also pretty high.


----------



## jspun

I am interested in any info about the drug scene in the South Pacific. Started thread in Australian DD but havent gotten many responses yet. 



> established drug tourism destination like Laos or St. Maartens.



I got some cannabis from the french side of Island in 06' (St. Martin)- Didn't realize it was a thriving drug tourist destination but I had no problems.



> Laos and Cambodia are different stories though...



Came accross Rachamim's excellent post about Cambodia in Opiophile:

http://forum.opiophile.org/archive/index.php/t-13980.html

I think that he had planned to post a continuation of this story in BL. Anyone know if he did and the link?

General info on scoring heroin on street:

http://www.heroinhelper.com/user/acquire/street.shtml

Too tired now. Try to post something about Frankfurt tommorow.


----------



## RedLeader

I am kind of curious about UAE/Dubai.  Anyone have any experience with the drug-scene there?


----------



## static_mind

Didnt some british guy get sentenced to 5 years in prision because they found some weed stuck to his shoe?( but the UK  govt got him out)


----------



## RigaCrypto

You should seriously search for some articles on the net before taking drugs to the UAE. If they find even microscopic traces of even prescription drugs on you, they chop your dick off (well not really, but close).


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Yeah. I heard about that, and decided I would NEVER set foot in the UAE in my life. After all, there likely are microscopic traces of marijuana on a lot of my possessions 

The UAE is right up there with Singapore -- just NOT somewhere people who want anything to do with recreational drugs should ever grace with their presence.


----------



## deaf eye

fucking my lucky fuck of a brother is going to england for business
and taking a weekend trip to amsterdam   

my unemployment claim got a lil wonky
if i dont get it by friday
i'll be
down at the pawn shop


----------



## hexxx

I know someone who claims to have taken an oz of weed to Dubai and sold it for a SHIT load of cash. She said she almost got bust as well, stupid...


----------



## jspun

Some info on the drug scene in Frankfurt.

The open drug scene has an interesting history there. The first open air scene was established at a park nick named "Haschweise" in the inner city belt of parks at which, as the name suggests, cannabis was the drug with highest availability. A hard drug scene evolved through the 70s centered on heroin. This scene was chased around the city during this period until it finally settled in the area in and around the main station in 1981. The drug scene became centered on a park in this area, where it was to remain through the 80s. The scene grew through assimilation of narco refugees fleeing repressive policies in other parts of Germany at the time. In 1990 the _Frankfurt Resolution_ was formulated in Frankfurt which was a significant development in harm reduction in Europe- serious students of harm reduction have probably heard of this. It is around this time, i believe, that crack, long a peculiarity of the Frankfurt scene, first began to make an apperance. In 92' the open scene was again closed down by authorities and this time spread to and took root in various parts of the city and its suburbs simutaneously, akin to smacking a behive with a stick- oops. At this point harm reduction, as opposed to Gestapo style crackdowns, began to seem like a seriously good strategy to authorities. 

Some background (for people with well managed ADD):

http://www.rusmiddeletaten.oslo.kom...er/rapport/sentralt/appendix sluttrapport.doc

http://www.uni-frankfurt.de/fb/fb04...prot_Frankfurt_Local_Drug_Monitoring_2005.pdf


Today- although I have not been there first hand lately and could not provide specific info of where to cop even if I knew (per BL rules and regulations) keep certain things in mind:

1.) The main station has a crack smoking room and safe injection room either in the station or nearby. 

2.) Central stations are usually a good place to look in my experience (though have'nt been to Europe since 96'). 

3.) Red light districts are often though not always associated with drugs- sometimes area adjacent to district. Park outside  Victoria red light district in Athens stands out in my mind.

4.) Street hookers are often a great resource in many countries!!!

5.) If you read the heorin helper article: news. The type of info that bluelight discourages- like where to go and cop drugs- media sources freely disclose, although by the time that info makes it to newspapers police crackdowns are probably imminent because the police are forced to respond by the good citizens of the area in question. Often, though, scenes reconstitute in days to weeks after the crack down in the same place or nearby.

6.) Avoid open scenes around election time. xth & mi--ion in San Francisco was historically a good example of election time crackdowns

From my perspective it is good to know right where to go in the interests of *harm reduction* first and for most. I consider lessening your chances of getting arrested, ripped off, or killed harm reduction.

Anyway dont know about UAE first hand. What I do know is that penalties are severe. Something like 4 years minimum for possession (although rehab available for citizens- those that turn themselves into the police that is.) Penalty for trafficking is death although this is often commuted to long prison terms. There is a toll free number for snitching on your neighbors and friends. Further, authorities employ blood tests and sensitive drug detection equipment.

Hash is the main drug used in the Emirates, followed by heroin, morphine and opium. Don't know about Captagon, but its conceivable that it is around based on the regional trends in that part of the world.

By the way, met someone who just came back from cambodia here in OB last night. Was there 10 days ago. Scene still booming for buds, pharms, heroin, ya ma, as of 10 days ago according to him.

*By the way, anyone have any info about the drug scene in the South Pacific?*


----------



## null_null

^
i've personally never scored in frankfurt but
the scene in germany is mostly the same.
open air markets for heroin, benzos, cocaine
and crack are always near the main train stations.
(i already posted this here).

although crack is rather rare.
frankfurt and hamburg are an exception.

btw:


> The first open air scene was established at a park nick named "Haschweise"


its called "haschwiese" which means something like hash-meadow.


----------



## RedLeader

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> Yeah. I heard about that, and decided I would NEVER set foot in the UAE in my life. After all, there likely are microscopic traces of marijuana on a lot of my possessions
> 
> The UAE is right up there with Singapore -- just NOT somewhere people who want anything to do with recreational drugs should ever grace with their presence.



But the scenes exist, regardless.  I was somewhat privy to the drug scene during my time spent in Singapore.  And given that UAE has probably more money to throw around than any other place in the world right now, there has to be crazy underground scenes.  Serioulsy, just interested as to what that would be like?  Probably just like Miami


----------



## phatass

England has a huge drug scene, IME largely centered around universities... you can get pretty much anything... and up untill a few monthsago MDMA was all over the place... now theres a drought.;; there will be occasional droughts in smaller cities, resulting in prices going up...


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Redleader said:


> But the scenes exist, regardless.  I was somewhat privy to the drug scene during my time spent in Singapore.  And given that UAE has probably more money to throw around than any other place in the world right now, there has to be crazy underground scenes.  Serioulsy, just interested as to what that would be like?  Probably just like Miami



I'll grant you that. I could definitely see Dubai being the Miami of the Middle East.

I'm guessing the seedy gangland underbelly of Dubai would make Miami Vice look like Winne the Pooh, too. Where there's those levels of hedonism and money being thrown around, some pretty brutal organized crime is soon to follow.

I'm just saying I don't think I'll try my luck being a westerner with unclean urine and unclean clothing traveling there these days. I'd go to Singapore if I had business there, and just make sure to clean out my system beforehand, and not seek out any drugs there. You have a lot of courage having any involvement with drugs in Singapore, I must say.

There are very, very few places in Asia I'd get my drug tourism on in these days.


----------



## MDMAddict

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> I'll grant you that. I could definitely see Dubai being the Miami of the Middle East.
> 
> I'm guessing the seedy gangland underbelly of Dubai would make Miami Vice look like Winne the Pooh, too. Where there's those levels of hedonism and money being thrown around, some pretty brutal organized crime is soon to follow.
> 
> I'm just saying I don't think I'll try my luck being a westerner with unclean urine and unclean clothing traveling there these days. I'd go to Singapore if I had business there, and just make sure to clean out my system beforehand, and not seek out any drugs there. You have a lot of courage having any involvement with drugs in Singapore, I must say.
> 
> There are very, very few places in Asia I'd get my drug tourism on in these days.


Damn true.

A close friend of mine (French dude on working visa in Singapore) got sentenced to 8yrs in jail + 5strokes of the cane for testing positive for MDMA + possession of 4 ecstacy pills. 

IMAGINE THAT. 8yrs + 5 strokes of the cane just for 4 ecstacy n positive for MDMA? On top of that, after serving his time in jail, he'll be banned from Singapore for life.

F*CKING CRAZY.


----------



## jspun

Article about Acid in Lebanon:

http://yalibnan.com/site/archives/2008/05/lsd_is_the_late.php


----------



## RedLeader

MDMAddict said:


> Damn true.
> 
> A close friend of mine (French dude on working visa in Singapore) got sentenced to 8yrs in jail + 5strokes of the cane for testing positive for MDMA + possession of 4 ecstacy pills.
> 
> IMAGINE THAT. 8yrs + 5 strokes of the cane just for 4 ecstacy n positive for MDMA? On top of that, after serving his time in jail, he'll be banned from Singapore for life.
> 
> F*CKING CRAZY.



What year was this?  Was it just a random street-bust (as if he bought the pills in SP), or was he caught importing/exporting?  

I know that Singapore is loosening up its laws for possession (not import/export or dealing, though) a bit.  Or at least trying to incorporate rehabilitation and "strikes" into small posession charges.  Or has been in the past few years.  At least toward its own citizens, not sure about foreigners in the same situation. 

What else I can say about the South Pacific...

*Brunei* I have a friend who grew up in Brunei.  Absolutely nothing, not even an underground scene.  Alcohol is even illegal to sell in Brunei.  Customs, under certain circumstances, allows for a litre or two to be imported.  She described traveling west and into Malaysia during her college years to party.  Apparently they have a decent market for marijuana, and an acute market for stims and "supposedly" MDMA (though probably just random "E pills"). 

*Singapore* I was taken by a friend (Singapore citizen) to a part of Singapore called.........but known to be the dodgiest area of the city/country in attempt to show me Singapore's wildest side (which was much more full-on than I anticipated) and try to shock me.  Where all of the (legal) brothels were, dodgiest nightclubs existed, and such.  I was approached multiple times and offered weed, heroin and methamphetamine, none of which I had anything to do with.  The dealers were actually very friendly and gentle, reflective of the Singaporean culture in general.  

I went clubbing in SP, to Ministry of Sound and other trance clubs, and my drug-dar gave me the impression that only alcohol was in 99% of people's bodies.  But then I went to private parties with a friend of mine who lives in Singapore, and that's where I actually saw people using methamp and marijuana.  So it does exist, certainly.    

*Malaysia*  I was only on mainland Malaysia (connects Singapore to Thailand).  There's a scene for trance in Kuala Lumpur (capital).  MOS just opened a club there, but under a different name.  From a few locals I met, MDMA, speed, coke, amphets, and opiates all exist, and are more open in the party scenes than in Singapore or HK.  

Rural areas in Malaysia along the coast, which are smaller tourist attractations, seem to have a somewhat open market for weed.  And according to a local I hung out with for an afternoon, stimulants work their way to the rural areas, and occasionally tourists can strike gold.  

*Thailand*  If you have any street smarts, it's very easy to find drugs there.  It's Thailand, for God's sake.  

*Cambodia* If you have any street smarts, it's very easy to find drugs there.  Though a bit more intimidating - language barriers and just a bit more confusing.  

*Hong Kong* I was in Hong Kong for a couple of weeks.  During this time, I was only approached once (by a foreigner) and offered cocaine and/or weed.  I didn't do it. I went to several nightclubs and such in HK and never really got the feel that drug use is done much in public.

*Phillipines* I was only in Manila, but there's definately a less-than-classy street scene, and then there's a club scene, where drugs are traded fairly openly.  Manila is a rough city, though.  I think that most of the drug trade would be run by very ruthless people.  

*New Caledonia* Huge open marijuana scene, where the police basically turn the other way.  Kind of like the Jamaca of the South Pacific.  

That's about all I know from that part of the world...


----------



## ControlDenied

although ive curtailed my drug use hugely lately, much to the relief of my insane intelect, this is a very interesting thread - and bl is still in general.  drug users are just often clever, interesting and unpretentious. then you get into hard drugs/users and its bye-bye fun-time. hehe.

anyway. about the germany thing. i can see it, being the richest european country, having tons of drugs around, but a lot of travel experience is very random and personal. i found german so-called potheads smoke like a .0001 of a gram with a bunch of tobacco, but that was only one group of people so obviously it means nothing. i guess i was just saying germany sucks because of WW2  lol


----------



## jspun

Thanks Redleader for the kickass post!

What I've learned about the drug scene in the Pacific Islands so far:

In Guam one can find cannabis, meth, heroin, and occasionally coke and E. The meth comes from East Asia mostly. The cannabis is from both local sources and Palau. The heroin is South East Asian but some tar finds its way to the scene.

In the Northern Marianas one finds meth and cannabis primarily.

In the American Samoa and Western Samoa cannabis and methamphetamine are most prevalent. Even though both Samoas are seperated by only 50 km the meth found in the Western Samoan market comes from New Zeland and in the American Samoa comes from North America. The drug laws in the American Samoa are draconian, even by American standards.

Tahiti has a scene for cannabis and recently for meth but both are very underground. The Tuamotus are a better bet for weed.

If New Caledonia is a sort of Jamaica of the South Pacific, Palau is something of a Jamaica of the North Pacific.


----------



## Zios

KS78 said:


> I know that there are really big open air markets in Spain, Portugal and Switzerland. I saw a documentary regarding drugs in Spain and people were literally in line on the street to get their fixes (H & Cocaine mainly), there were hundreds on these lines. Once they hear the cops are coming they just disburse and as soon as they leave the street, back to business. I don't remember the name of that doc., but you can find it easily on YouTube.



I dont know about switzerland, but in spain and portugal (where i live) it's soo easy to get hash or H one gram of H here it's about $$ and hash it's not sold
by weight but by size. The standart it's a 'conto' that costs $$ too and about those open markets they're true i've been to several of those markets.

Ps: *snip snip snip*


----------



## jspun

A sort of retrospective look at the drug scene in Switzerland with some contemporary stuff:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=442310


----------



## rachamim

I travel ALOT. I am a dual Israeli/US citizen who lives in the Philippines. In my country of residence, the drug of choice by a long shot, is methamphetamine hcl. in smokable form. Indeed, it is the drug choice for the entire Pacific, from the Rim (Asia) all the way east to Hawaii.

In the Philippines it is called "Shabu," which is a Japanese slang word meaning "Go Fast." The manufacturing and 1st Tier of the Trade is entirely controlled by Etnic Chinese, mostly Tawainese but in recent years some Mainland Chinese from Fujian Province as well.

It began with importation only but then quickly moved to large scale laboratories within the country. Having 7,107 islands offers organisations alot of places to lay low. Employing only degreed chemists from their home countries, they manufacture in 100 kilo lots, in 3 to 5 day runs and then in less than week onto another place, in most cases.

The uniformity in operations means that there are very few organisations in the trade.

Until 2006 purity was always in the high 90th percentile, often 98%. However, as the interdiction increased many fold, and as the level of addiction leveled off, shoddier product began to become more common (but is still relatively rare).

The smallest retail unit is called a "Piso" (Piece), and is good for roughly 5 mouthfuls of smoke, and costs 100 Pesos. 44 to 52 Pesos =1 US Dollar. It comes wrapped in tiny plastic corners of bags which are usually melted closed, and rarely in tiny clear ziplocs.

In the larger cities you can get 1/4, 1/2 and 1 gramme portions but I could not honestly tell you prices on those. By and large you only find Pisos readily available on the streets.

Street dealers buy in retail units called a "Bulto." Bulto does not designate a particular unit, more of a generic term like "Rock" would be in the US, etc. They come in 5,10 and 25 gramme rocks. A 10 gramme can cost 30,000 to 60,000 Pesos, and a 25 gramme 70,000 to 85,000 Pesos.

As I said it is smoked, since it is what Americans usually call "Ice," but unlike the US, there are no fancy glassware pipes or vapourisers to be had. There are 2 kinds of implements used: I) Tinfoil "Boats," the kind used to smoke methamphetamine on the Mainland (Thailand and Cambodia), and II) Tinfoil sheets as  in the Dutch version of "Chasing the Dragon" (the process of smoking Heroin #2, heroin freebase).

Drug spots, where you can buy and smoke are usually called "Tiangge."

The Philippines is unique in Asia for its almost complete absense of opiates/opioids, including even licit RX. Korea has no street scene but at least you can get codeine when you medically need it! Cancer patients in the Philippines get anti-psychotics!

It was not always like that. 1 out of 4 Filipinos is either entirely Chinese or is at least 1/8th Chinese, or so the government says, etc. Until the 1920s the country had the same government operated opium dens found throughout SE Asia, and like many other places, only Ethnic Chinese could partake since it was deemed to be a specific trait of male "Chinamen."

Of course in reality 1 out of every 4 customers was believed to have been non-Chinese. WWII ended the vice, which had continued as a grey market commodity even after closure of govt. opium shoppes at the end of the 1920s.

From then, until the early 70s, some modicum of opiate addiction continued to perisist in the largest cities, peaking in the very late 60s/early 70s. At that point it made its way out of the slums and into the best universities where it ensnared the children from the wealthiest families.

At this point 3 Chiau-Chiau Triads controlled the entire domestic market. The 3 groups imported large loads of morphine freebase and manufactured #3 for the domestic market, and #4 Heroin for export  in large lot runs. 

Popular belief is that in the end there was only 1 operation, but in reality the largest 3 continued all the way to the finish line. It is only that Lim Seng (his nickname) refused to surrender his wealth and go into exile quietly like his competitors. 

The Marcos dictatorship moved on all 3 when the richer young people developed addictions, the other 2 left, Lim Seng believed himself impervious to prosecution because of liberal payoffs but in the end he wound up having his face shot off by a 6 man Firing Squad on live TV.

Within 6 months heroin addiction literally disappeared from the streets.

In the late 1980s the govt. then banned ALL opiates/opioids, even codeine compounds like Tylenol 3, etc. The WHO (UN medical watchdog) then sued the country. The case dragged on for a few years and finally, facing imminent loss, the govt. cut a very clever deal.

The WHO has a 3 Step Pain Ladder for the prescription of opiates/opioids. Step I is NSAIDs (non-steroidal anti-inflammatorie drugs). 

Step II is an NSAID AND a codeine or hydrocodone classopiate/opioid.

Step III is morphine, et al.

The govt.'s deal was to accept a 2 Step truncated system with only Steps I and III. Ergo, you got an NSAID OR you got morphine, oxy, fen and so on. Sounds great, yes?

The problem though, is this: When you have a system that has been without ANY opiate/opioid for more than a decade, and the substances have been absolutely villified over and over...AND THEN introduce THAT truncated system physicians are ONLY going to ever prescribe Step II for the absolutely worst terminal patients.

Anyway, I can speak on why they did it, how it worked some other time...simply trying now to explain just why there are no Prescription Addicts in the country.

There have been, in 1 city (only THAT city), 3 opiates/opioids of abuse: The most popular is Nubain (nabulphine hcl., a mixed antagonist/agonist related to oxy-morphone and only in injectable form), Stadol (butorphanol tartrate) in an intranasal mist, and tramadol in tablets and injectable (Tramal).

Nubain has a few hundred regular users and addicts in the Kinasay-an Pardo and Kamagayan neighbourhoods in Cebu City, on Cebu. Available in ampoules for 100 to 200 Pesos, or single injection dosages for 10 to 30 Pesos each.

The problem there is that when addicts buy by the dose, they take the addicts syringe and load it from an ampoule along with up to 20 other users. As a result virtually every heavy user of the substance has HIV AND HCV (Hep-C).

In the Philippines, there are 3 classes of drugs: I) OTC, II) Controlled (require General Prescription but possesion without Presciption is a 30 day jailable offence), and III) "Dangerous Drugs," which in the US would equal CDS, i.e. "Schedualed Drigs." There are no different levels like in the US, UK and so on.

Dangerous Drugs require an S2 Prescription, a 3 sheet Script of which less than 20% of physicians are even able to write. Then, most of THEM are not willing to pay what they consider a steep price for the Script Pad!

Nabulphine is a Controlled Drug, which makes it VERY attractive in a country that until 2007 executed for 10 grammes of poppy seeds (now it is only Natural Life and a fine).

Stadol ceased production earlier this year I believe, and I am not sure if the 2 generic manufactuers will be imported to take its market share, which was miniscule. I do not know about pricing

Tramadol is OTC, just walk in and pay 55 Pesos per 50 mg. capsule (1.05 US). I do not know about pricing for the ampoules. 

As a result of all the factors I mentioned, there is no diversion of Rx substances like morphine, etc. so that if you cannot stomach Nubain or tramadol, you are out of luck.

Cannabis is common in some places. The place where it is most common is in central and northern Luzon, the island Manila sits upon. From Baguio to Sagada, in the Cordiellera Mountains it is a huge industry.

As soon as you get out of the bus station in Sagada they try to sell it which is highly unusual in the Philippines where there  is no heavy selling in the street, and NEVER to froeigners (another unique aspect of the country, regionally).

Sagada is in the homeland for the Igorot Tribe, who until the early 1970s still hunted heads. Until the end of the 90s it was virtually independant with most villagers organising under the Maoist insurrection	(NPA, before them in 1969, the Huk).

They have hashish as well but most of it is sent down the mountains to Baguio which has more white people than any part of the Philippines due to its cool mountain weather. 

Cannabis, ALWAYS Sativa unfortunately, is called "Bontoc," among other things. A kilo is 425 Pesos in Sagada, all bud (less than 10 US Dollars).

As you go to the lower mountains, towards Baguio, and then on into Manila 8 hours down (or more sometimes), it can go as high as 2200 Pesos per kilo. 5 grams is the usual retail unit in Sagada, and usually costs from10 to 20 Pesos, but in Manila it costs up to 200 Pesos.

Hashsh, OK quality, nothing special (but I AM Israeli soooo), goes for 1000 Pesos per gramme in Manila (CRAZY EXPENSIVE) but up in Sagada it is 300 Pesos per.You can get a kilo in Sagada for 20,000 Pesos.

Cannabis is commcericaly grown for export to Amsterdam, and the Pacific Rim on Luzon, in the Igorot lands. It is also grown on Mindanao, where I live (I also have a home in Cebu).

On Mindanao you find incredibly large plantations of it and so it is generally free for locals and not sold to foreigners that I know of, in less than tonnes (not many foreigners ever step foot on the island anyway unless they are in the arms or drug trade, or Intel)...

There is SOME MDMA in the biggest cities: Manila, Cebu, Davao, Iolio, Baguio and Borocay, a fanct resort island. The crappy Chinese imprints are as cheap as 200 Pesos (less than 5 US), and the decent European made are up to 1000 though my bros-nlaw say it is usually 800 per now. 

Suprisingly cocaine is available, if you will pay 90 US per gramme. The great thing though? Never stepped on. 

The island is a transshipment point for heroin and coke as they cross the Pacific, fisherman always turning in stray kilos of coke, 1 here, 2 there. It is a status thing with the rich to do it even though they can easily get some of the best methamphetamine in the world for alot cheaper.

The very poor make do with "Rugby." It is a rubber cement that they huff in plastic bags, often on street corners...almost always the very young, 6 or 7 year old boys...

*NOTE TO MOD: I am not sure what Mods in THIS forum believe as far as "Prices" go, though I know that allowing prices are at the discrepancy of each forum. That said, if they are NOT allowed in THIS thread I do believe it is counter-intutive. To have folks describe "Drug Scenes in other nations but to ban pricing. Anyway, I am sure you will tell me if it contravenese some here-to-fore unknown policy, etc.

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## drug_mentor

This thread is very interesting.

Rachamim, I found your post very informative and interesting, you are obviously well informed of the drug situation and politics in your country.


----------



## Sweet P

ClassAallDay said:


> Meth on the other hand has a big stigma, but there is also a HUGE meth scene with people levels of society, it is very secretive. We have street dealers, but i have little experience with these as I look very young and no need ;-). There are lots of house dealers where you can go and chill/smoke but usually run by scum bags and the standard of meth is disgusting, MSM is unused but the equally bad B12 is the norm.



From what I've experienced, the standard of meth over here in NZ is actually pretty good in comparison to other countries. Maybe I've just been lucky with my sources, but the product is usually very clean with a high purity. Rarely cut with anything.

I'll also mention ecstasy as a drug popular in NZ, especially in the major cities with good nightlife scenes. Quality varies. I've experienced everything from pure MDMA powder through to pills containing little or none of the drug at all. As in other countries, other substances are sometimes passed off as ecstasy to unsuspecting buyers. BZP (only recently made illegal) is becoming more and more common in these rip-off pills. This is one reason why I've stopped using ecstacy myself... I just can't be certain of what I'm buying any more.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Rachamim, do a lot of foreign drug tourists come to the Philippines these days? From the sounds of it, no, I'd guess. I remember reading a magazine article a few years back about Philippine immigration grabbing and deporting a whole bunch of lower class American beach bums from popular seaside towns around the country. They sported every vice and addiction imaginable, and the locals found them a nuisance.


----------



## rachamim

MyDoor: Well, they do a "round-up" every 3 or 4 years (nothing at all like other Asian nations) and only really hassle Red 'ight Districts.

In 2007, the year I moved there full time, they grabbed ever foreigner they could find in the Kareoke and Massage shoppes as well as discos and dragged them to some gymnasium out near Makati (Manila suburb where the Airports are). 

They recorded passports and let them find their way back into Manila. Those that do not carry passports, and there are many, they were kept up to 3 days until embassies went ballistic.

It is actually 1 of the easiest Asian nations with regard to tourists, 2nd perhaps to Cambodia. In the Philippines you can still stay for 1 year (with 90 day renewals) before a Visa-Run. Wish Thailand had stayed that way!

Drug-Tourism is not an issue. There were times, or so I am told, when Luzon (Sagada, Baguio) was the eastern terminus of the "Hippie Silk Road." Indeed, that is how those head hunters on Luzon began making hashish!

You would think, with NZ (as a poster just said) and parts of Australia having terrible problems with methamphetamine, that you would see true Drug-Tourism, but nope. Now Sex-Tourism unfortunately is always there.

There was a case before I left in May, some old British bloke. He had moved to Luzon for some local girl, she died. He invested in some European con-artist's Get Rich Scheme and lost eveything. Since the late 1980s he existed on handouts from villagers, sleeping in the rough, eating rice when fed, etc. The mayor called Immigration personally, saying 20 odd years was too much hahahahahahah. Geee, you think?

The point though, they are crazy about foreigners (officialy) because of the currency. Culturally they endure them, and as long as foreigners do not move south of the Visayan Islands they are generally safe...


----------



## deaf eye

my dad just got home from vietnam
he got beat buying weed
there

hahahahaha 

:D


my dads a fat face of bad karma


----------



## ControlDenied

sounds like a neat place, the phillipines. some day ill visit, crash at your place k rachamim  jk lol

i think most places have that routine' round-up every few years. just to pretend to the ever-fearful middle and upper classes that their sad world isnt crumbling into criminality and untameable wilderness.


----------



## rachamim

Control: Anytime. Mindanao is truly a wild place. 

I could have sworn that I had taken time to do a bit on Cambodia here but alas, it is not here. Maybe I am losing my mind. If I canot locate it elsewhere I will repost (maybe).


----------



## jspun

Excellent post Rach!!!

Considering the prevailing attitude about drugs among Filipino immigrants here it is amazing to me that there is any substatial drug scene in the Phillipines. 

Loved your sort of travelogue about Cambodia in opiophile from about the beginning of '08. Do you have any links to other similar posts/threads you can please list?

Wondering about drug scene in Israel. Seems that it has a healthy drug scene
and that the government is on the tolerant side, relatively speaking. Figure you would probably be the person to ask.


----------



## null_null

"Wondering about drug scene in Israel."

me too.


----------



## EastOfEden

I see there's been a few posts about New Zealand already but thought i'd ad my 2cents:

*Marijuana *is pretty much the undisputed kind of drugs in NZ. It is grown big scale and is generally good quality. I'm no "stoner" but pretty much every person I know has at least tried it. It's socially acceptable and people who don't do it generally don't look down upon it. My cousin goes to one of the most elitist schools in the country and his parents let him grow in the basement. According to a 1998 survey 43 percent of males and 27 percent of females aged 18 to 24 years had used marijuana in the preceding 12 months. I'd guess that these figures are likely to have gone up. I would have no problem getting some weed within 10-15 minutes even though I have no real "contacts". You generally get the occasional gang member selling on the street in the inner city and the "tinny house" used to be seen as the scourge on NZ culture before the big meth epidemic. Weed is seen as more of a teenager drug.

*Psychedalics and Dissociatives* are not really popular. New Zealand has a very wet and cold winter climate so you get lots of *mushrooms *(has been kind of crap this season). *LSD* isn't that difficult to get but seems very expensive $30-50NZ ($25US?) a tab, wonder if someone could tell me what the price is in US. Hardly any people know about *DXM/ which seems to be popular in US highschools from what I read on the net. Ketamine is really gaining in popularity as a party drug but is fucking expensive($125 a gram). PCP just flatout does not get talked about and I'd suprised if there was any in the whole country.

Opiates & Cocaine are extremely uncommon in New Zealand being such an isolated country. I've never met a junkie and never been offered or heard of anyone doing coke or crack. Oxys, hydros and all that shit are non existant and i'm assuming they go by different names here. The only heroin you can get is homebake which is fucking disgusting shit that people cook up in their bathrooms from nurofens and stuff like that. It's bright orange and like 40% pure if you're lucky. I've actually bought some before but gave it away it looked so bad.

Ecstasy is pretty massive in NZ and you can get high quality at a reasonable price if you have good contacts, i'm sure it's just like anywhere. BZP was recently made illegal so i'm sure there's alot of that shit going around being sold as E.

METHAMPHETAMINE has really exploded in popularity over the last decade in NZ. Because you can make it out of pharmacy medicines it counteracts the effects of New Zealand being so isolated. Pseudoephidrine gets smuggled in from China in large quantity. "Speed" or sniffing meth doesn't really have a stigma attached and is widely accepted as ok for clubbing/raving. Crystal meth or "P"(pure) as it's known is pretty much getting demonized. NZ is witnessing a surge in violent crime that corresponds to the rise of popularity in meth. There was a famous case where a guy called Antony Dixon cut off his girlfriends hands and attacked a few other people with a samurai sword "because P made him do it". It is prevalent through all areas of society and just in the news today was an article about how private drug dog companies are being hired to sniff around white collared work places to find secret meth heads. I went to a really good school and all the rich kids are mad into meth and have enough to pay for massive habits. 

Anyway in summary Weed is ridiculously widespread, cheap and good quality. E, acid and shrooms are for people who are a little more "out there". No coke or heroin but a massive meth epidemic. Remember this is just all from one persons perspective so it may not represent the reality of the situation.*


----------



## rachamim

EastofEden: Obviously you know alot more about your own country than I would. I know alot of technical info, but in real-life terms I only have some of my wife's relatives to rely on and none of them are users.

"Homebake.": It can be orange but by and large it is black, just like Mexican Tar. Back when Dicodin (great substance) was still on the market you could even find pink tar homebake.

The colour comes from the fundamental precursor. 

To the thread: Homebake is a NZ phenomenon and for a tiny portion of the 80s had also spread to isolated areas in Australia. 

They take Rx opiates/opioids and prepare their own heroin very crudely. What is so interesting about the substance is that it is, except for the precursor, exactly how Mexican Tar Heroin is manufactured. It seems quite possible that 2 people in 2 hemispheres independantly came up with totally novel routes of manufacture.

The key to both Tar and Homebaked's gummy appearance is in the acetylation process. The lack of reflux during acetylation combined with the less than optimum acetylating agent* and timing^ create that gum.

*Acetylation can be performed with any GAA (Glacial Acetic Acid) IF the timing and heat is modified just so. With Homebaked, they occaisonally score AA (acetic anhydride) which is the optimal agent, but usually it is something like acetyl chloride.

Timing is crucial as well because optimally you only want to work 2 groups and get it just right. There are 2 metabolites of heroin (MAM-3 and MAM-6) which also present themselves post-acetylation. 1 is the result of acetylation per se whereas the 2nd is simply degraded heroin from a less than optimal acetylation OR simply heroin undergoing hydrolysis (decomposition resulting from contact with water).

With both Tar and Homebaked you find a very specific MAM composition related to that acetylysation sans reflux.

There is actual heroin in NZ, and last I checked (roughly 2 weeks ago) ir was at almost 300 US per gramme! I do not know why I put the exclamation in there because there was a time when it cost that much in Central Florida in the US, just that today that price seems so obscene.


Also worth noting...Homebaked can also be made from OTC codeine compounds in a long but very interesting chemical process.

I)CWE on codeine

II) O-Demethylation of the codeine, into morphine

III) Acetylation of morphine into heroin

The DOC there though, seems to be "Ice," the same substance they love in the Philippines. In NZ though, they call it "P." Go figure.

The poster asked about LSD prices in the US...LSD exists but it is very rare these days. Most people do not realise it but production was always very limited to a very small cirrcle. About 3 years ago, in Kansas, 2 men who were responsible for most of the LSD then in existence (for example, they got pegged with 40 odd KILOS if LSD. LSD is measured in microgrammes, do the math and you wil not be able to wrap your mind around what that arrest represented in actual dosages!) were arrested by luck (in their case extremely bad and dumb luck).

Since then there has been precious little. There are other very small producers chugging away but that arrest combined with the afore mentioned lack of knowledgeable producers, lack of fundamental precursor (ergotamine is now only made in a single country and is much, much,much more valuable than gold in terms of relative weight), and the rise in very inexpensive RCs that can mimic LSD in several ways have left people in the lurch.

If you can cheaply buy AMT, put it on blotter and then sell it for the price of LSD...

Luckily for you, NZ has some wonderful, and entirely natural mushrooms and DMT.


----------



## rachamim

JPT: Thanks for the kind words...Funny about Cambodia, my having spent time yesterday writing it up, but as you say I had done a few pieces on Opiophile, as well as here on BL Journals that were written while I was there and they would be so much more fleshed out. That said, things change and I left there in the middle of March 2008 so things should be added. I will do one here a bit later (again).

For those asking about Israel, I will do that as well as a few others.

In every country that I spend any real time in (more than a couple of days) I immerse myself in that side of life. For one I have a great interest in geopolitics and the Grey and Black Economies of which drugs figure so prominently, but also because I am of course...a junkie (hahaha).

Filipinos and attitudes towards drugs. Well, normally I could point out that in any immigrant demographic you are only going to see those with the most determination, best work ethic and so on. 

Great example...I am in NYC presently, as I have probably said. As someone with a quarter century of using, and who lives a very stable existence, I rely on OST/MAT Programmes (Opioid Maintenance). In the Philippines it is primarily morphine, here in the US I rely on methadone due to the anal retentiveness of US Drug Laws.

So, I get my methadone at a clinic in NYC and a very large one at that (through Albert Einstein/Yeshiva University). If you were to survey an arbitrary number, say 500 "clients," I will bet you 500 US Dollars (seriously) that no more than 3 have been somewhere other than the US and the country of their ethnicity (based upon MOST NYC "clients" being "Hispanic"). The point, in more common terms, is that junkies by and large do not roam the world.

It is a no-brainer really. Money and time are vital to support their addictions, they are not going to take photos at Machu Piccu.

Ergo, when you live in the US, or any Western Nation, and you come across Filipino immigrants you are only really going to see one type of Filipino. It would be like some Swiss backpacker spending a month traipsing about Utah and then imagining all Americans are Mormons.

In the Philippines, they are absolutely insane for stimulants. They have this horror of opiates/opioids, and as I said do not even readily give them to cancer patients though progress is being made.

They usually say, the majority being firmly Catholic, that "suffering brings one closer t G-D." I remember talking about this with my mother in law in 2007 when I was running out of methadone and wondering how to deal with that juncture. I told her the saying makes me livid, livid enough to hurt someone. 

Not to go off on a tangent (too late haha)...But, if G-D requires suffering I reject the entire Belief. Of course, as a Jew whose religion not only allows drug use (within certain parameters), but actually Commands it (again, within parameters) I am not forced to contemplate such rejection.


So, all that talking to simply say that Filipino immigrants should not be considered representative of anything other than "Filipino immigrants," and yes, Filipinos by and large do have some negative viewpoints about drugs.

Shabu ripped the country apart though, even in the most rural areas it has taken hold. We have a cousin in the PDEA (their DEA) and like so many in the PDEA he became badly addicted and went off the deep end (you see insane corruption there).


----------



## rachamim

Israel...

First, the general history...Jews have a traditional usage of cannabis and opium in both medicine and in worship. This is known from oral history, written history and the archaeological record. However, the tumultuous political and social histories of both the land and the Jewish People led to what can be called a "Clean Slate" when Modern Israel was established in 1948.

From 1948 until 1973 Israel treated drug addiction as a purely medical issue. We had no drug laws, no drug rehabs, and no prisoners on drug offences. 

From 73 to 83 it was looked at as a degenerate behavior, a totally criminal behavior and this radical shift in attitudes was due to a couple of factors, the traditional usage being relegated to the very traditional Jews, (i.e. "Those who did not have the benefit of a secual/modern education"). 

Another huge cause was the West's infatuation with Israel from 67 to 73 when we appeared as the "underdog" in amazing military victories.

Western Backpackers began flocking to Israel, especially to our "Kibbutzim," our collective farms and so it was this combination of "foreign decadence" and "uneducated backwardness" within our own culture that drug use then became vilified.

In 1982 we went to war in Lebanon, a time that is pivotal in my own life, for in 1983 as a 16 year old I entered a combat unit in the Eastern Sector (Beka'a).

Lebanon is a source country for heroin and hashish, and Beka'a is where it originates. 

I, like so many other Israeli men of my generation became an opiate/opioid addict. 

Israel at that time was tiny, 4 hours by car, north to south and 45 minutes east to west in some points. Less than 4 million people including non-Jews so that Israeli-Jews were a very cohesive group, everyone knew everyone. 

In the first 15 months of that war we had the equivalent of 200,000 dead (in per capita figures, compared to the US). America was scarred by Viet Nam, where much less than 20,000 died in 10 years. Imagine 200,000 Americans in 15 months? This was my adolescence, and the adolescence of my country.

The country was badly scarred and drug use was out in the open.

From 84 until 94 they struggled with the issue. By law you could be given 25 years for a "roach" (tip of 1 cannabis cigarette), but then when "war heroes" were treated like criminals and our country woke up.

In 1994 the K'nesset 
(our Senate/Parliament) began looking at legalisation and though drugs remain illegal today, users are no longer even incarcerated and drug addicts are considered to be "drug victims."

Today mainstream hospitals, like Hadassah, give cannabis oil even to infants, we have heroin by Rx for long term addicts such as myself and have followed the European Model, such as Spain with the "Free Zones." For those that are unfamiliar, in cities like Barcelona you can get methadone on demand at any hour of any day, in 3 districts. The police allow all illegal drugs to also be sold in those districts and do not arrest users, etc. Periodically they toughen up but it never lasts. Israel has not "toughened up" thank G-D.

OK...so, heroin...Drugs are known by the term "Sameem," and this term like "Dope" in NYC, applies specifically to heroin though, like "Dope," can generically mean "all drugs."

We have 2 forms of heroin, #2 and #4.

#2 is freebase of course, light tan to chocolate brown chunky powder almost always from Lebanon. Sold in quarter grammes (250 mgs.) for -- US. It can be 20% to 80% but is almost always 60% on the street. You can smoke it, insufflate (snort) it, or inject it with an acidic catalyst added (we used to use lemon juice but today you can get satchels of vitamin c from the govt.).

#4, is snow white heroin out off Turkey (the SW Asian export out of 
Pakistan/Afghanistan, and alot of the time Golden Triangle/SE Asian as well). In  half grammes on up, rarely found with street dealers. Half grammes for -- US, and usually 70% or better in purity, alot of the time the purity is at 90 plus percent, though it is usually going to cost 50 to 60 US when very pure).

Syringes are OTC in Israel, and cost 60 US cents for the cheap insulin variety.

Heroin is found all over the country but the best and cheapest is in Lod , Tel Aviv, Be'er Sheva (Beersheva) and Rahat. The last is a Bedua (Beduoin) city, and foreigners will not have any luck there at all, lucky if they do not beat you when robbing you. 

In Tel Aviv, foreigners can easily find all things illegal in *please do not post location*, but there are many areas where it is sold.

In Lod, and in Tel Aviv neighbourhoods they usually sell from holes in walls, which we cal by the Russian slang words "Kaspomat," which means "ATM." Like the little slots in an ATM, put you money in, pick up you paper or plastic satchel filled with heroin and move on.

Cocaine is -- to --- US per gramme, uncut, but never on the street.

In Israel, we have very bad Organised Crime. I have spent time in Sicily and southern Italy and they have nothing on us. In our tiny country we have 29 "Families." When they fight it is by LAW (like RPGs) and car bombs. They control many things, and one of them is the nightclub/disco industry. Coke is sold in nightclubs and in those circles.

We do not have methamphetamine because, like many Middle-Eastern nations we have Rx amphetamines like Captagon. Captagon, which we call "Feet'ton" is often bootlegged from Syria, Lebanon, or further east in the UAE, etc.

Actual Captagon is fenethylline hcl, which is actually stronger and more euphoric than amphetamine or methamp. People inject it, but I have never heard of anyone smoking it.

We also have a huge methcathinone scene, another very powerful stimulant. We call it "Hagee'got" and it was legal until 3 weeks ago, so it is still being sold OTC. In Tel Aviv you have these little kiosks that sell head shoppe crap, like in Amsterdam. They are open non-stop and Hag is sold in white capsules. It was about -- US cents per capsule though now I am sure that the price would be at least ----- per.

You can inject the contents, just like Catagon. Methcathinone is an analouge from cathinone, the active ingredient in the Khat plant which is also found growing wild all over the country.

MDMA? If anyone here does not know the Israeli role with that substance... In T. Aviv you can get the best for -- US cents per tab. Powder varies but noone buys it unless from a connection because they can put anything in powder where as it takes time and effort to dummy up a tab.

Benzodiazepines, codeine, dihydrocodiene are all OTC, so enjoy though the 
opiates/opioids I mentioned are in low dosage compounds, but CWE can take care of that just fine.

Cannabis....We used to be religious about hashish but younger people stupidly would rather have weed itself. We still have enough hash though.The best, is Lebanese, "Zerharat" brand (Zerharat al Kolkh), a blonde cream from Beka'a.

The usual way we buy is in a "Finger," what we call "Tollah."  Finger is 10 grammes, one piece usually. A finger of Zerharat is -- US per.

You can get fingers of Lebanese brown and red creams for -- US per, or harder (less fresh or less expertly prepared) for -- to -- US per finger.

On the street, they also sell 3 gramme pieces, very cheaply, in the kiosks, etc but prices are not something I would know offhand. 

The best though, is Charras, from India (mannali and pradesh). Most Hebrew speakers can not make the "ch" sound "as in the word "church") so they usually call it "karras" or else "charras" in the Hebrew fashion where the "ch" is guttural, like when you say the German word "macht" or "nicht").

Charras is sold for -- US per finger but NEVER on the street, takes time to find.

Weed...Hydro varieties are -- US per gramme, where as Sinai weed is -- US cents per gramme, red haired bud. We call weed by the Russian slang "Anashah."

Hash is called, of course, "Hasheesh."

Opium can be had in Rehat, and sometimes in Be'er Sheva, and we call it "Afeeyon." Prices vary but it is very cheap, cheaper than hash.

Khat as I said grows wild, as does Rue, a hallucinogenic plant that Bedua still use. In the West they call it "Syrian Rue."

The currency is the New Israeli Shekel, or "NIS," and roughly 4 NIS equal 1 US Dollar.

One thing worthy of mention is the way we smoke hash. We call it by the Arabic, "Charboosh." You take a tong, pick a tiny piece of red hot carcoal, lite the hash, and immediately put a glass jar over it. It captures all the smoke, the jar has an outlet on top with screw on lid, you remove the lid and voila....It is the traditional way we smoke, but I enjoy the nargileh, what some call the "Hookah" in turkey, etc. 

We sit in our courtyards, or if we have modern homes, or apts, similar outside spaces, and slowly smoke. 

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## jspun

As usual bitchin post Rach!!!

Anybody got info on the scene in the Lao PDR?



> It is the traditional way we smoke, but I enjoy the nargileh



In Greece it was also called nargileh (or argileh) circa 1920s. Don't know if that term is still in use there.
Hear that term in Rebetiko music which is kind of like the greek version of the blues.


----------



## Sweet P

EastOfEden said:


> No coke or heroin but a massive meth epidemic. Remember this is just all from one persons perspective so it may not represent the reality of the situation.



Coke and heroin are definitely available, but they're both expensive and relatively hard to find. One of my friends is into cocaine, but I personally wouldn't touch the stuff in NZ. Unless you're well-connected and pay a fortune for it, you can guarantee that it's heavily cut. But I suppose it makes sense that the importers and dealers try to maximise their profits, considering how we're such an isolated country with very tight border controls.


----------



## rachamim

Jspun: Yes, I go to Laos often. The Golden Triangle is my "backyard." I plan to hit Yunnan and Burma again when I leave NYC, probably in a couple of weeks BUT with the ethnic riots in western China (Xiangjang/Uighur) I might not do it.

Yunnan in a border area filled with Hill Tribes and at times of strife (even elsewhere) they get very anal.

Laos is very near the part where I will be going (Luilli County) and so I can update any entry I might do before then. I will probably do it later.

Laos though is changing VERY fast. If you hope to experience it I would go much sooner than later.

Greek blues? I would like to hear it. Our music in Israel is almost the same in instrumentation and even in melody. If you have electic tastes you might like Cambodian Blues, I do not speak Khmer but such great music.

SweetP: If you can pay for the adulterated (cut) coke, you can purify it rather simply. Though, with all that methamp. Why pay the differential? I mean I do know that there is a huge difference in euphoria, but after that minute passes what is the difference? I never noticed any.

As I said, never been to NZ but it seems to be such a beautiful nation, just too isolated for my tastes


----------



## jspun

Background on Rebetiko music:

http://www.greecetravel.com/music/rembetika/

Songs with lyrics translated to english:
http://www.greecetravel.com/music/rembetika/lyrics/index.htm

"Otan Kapnizi O Loulas", "Ferte Preza Na Presaro" (preza means bump, pressaro means doing a bump), "Pente Mangas Ston Pirea," all good example of early rebetiko songs with drug lyrics.

Songs without drug references but good are "Frankosyriani", "Capitan Andrea Zeppo", Stou Othona ta Chronia", "Ta Paidia Tis Amynas."

I'm tired or I might have written more. Ta Rebetika (the rebetika) was the music of the refugees that emigrated from Turkey after World War I during the forced population exchange. Drug use was rampant among this subculture and the songs reflected this theme along with prison, crime, loneliness, prostitution, love songs, ect...The iconic Greek instrument the bouzouki is most often associated with this type of music. Hash smokers (hashiklithis) and dope fiends(prezakis), tekedes (hash house), are terms one hears.

Nice to get info about what the scene in the good ole Hellenic Republic is like currently if someone out there knows.

http://www.youtube.com/v/rAMNRp3DAsA

performers with a somewhat old school sound. 

Too tired to elaborate more on this post.


----------



## andybricks

mmmm its all about who u know there are people out there (NZ) for example that produce drugs for a world market and never let locals see any of it. its export only. u would be amazed at what comes out of where its always being made where u least expect it..........


----------



## jspun

Some Rebetika Lyrics from above link with my modifications to translation *(in boldface).*
Whats interesting is that these songs were probably composed in the 20s.

FERTE PREZA NA PREZARO
by Stelakis. The title is slang. Preza means *bump.* Its understood to mean 'Give me some cocaine to snort'. I guess it could be heroin too *(probably is heroin).*

Planets, don’t ask me, why I’m always thinking.
I could die for her, and that’s why I suffer.
Give me some cocaine to snort,
And hashish to smoke.

She’s got me crazy with her high heel shoes.
I try to talk to her, but she doesn’t care,
She laughs and dances away.
Give me some cocaine to snort,
And hashish to smoke.

The ardent enthusiast hurts but doesn’t say it.
He sings but his heart aches.
Give me some cocaine to snort
And hashish to smoke.

She’s got me crazy with her high heel shoes.
I try to talk to her, but she doesn’t care,
She laughs and dances away. 
Give me some cocaine to snort,
And hashish to smoke.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


OTAN KAPNIZI O LOULAS
by Mitsakis. It means 'When the *hash pipe *is being smoked'

When the *hash pipe *is being smoked,
You shouldn’t talk. *(When we're smoking off the hash pipe shut the fuck up- better translation).*
Look around and see the wise guys,
They’re all minding their own business.
Look around and see the wise guys,
They’re all minding their own business.

Listen to the baglama playing,
An find a joint for us.
And when we get stoned,
We have to be very careful. 
And when we get stoned,
We have to be very careful.

In case someone sees us,
And they catch us,
So they won’t find a reason,
And take us all to prison.
So they won’t find a reason,
And take us all to prison.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PENTE MANGAS STON PIREA (5 *heads *from Pireaus)
by Yiannis Etziridi and sung by Agathonas Iakovidis

Five heads from Piraeus,
Passed by the hash house ,
And one of them said,
Let’s go smoke a hookah.
They went into the hash house,
And they called the owner.
“bring us hookah *and pack a fat bowl*”,
With hash from Persia.

You charge it for two 5 bills,
But I’ll give you three,
And if the hash is good,
We will prefer you.
They smoked the hookah and it was bad,
That’s why they called the owner.
They didn’t like it at all,
Because it was plain tobacco.

“Hey, did you think you were talking to a beginner?”
“We are not kids, and we are not junkies.”
“At the top of that hill,
I have a hidden hookah,
Let’s go, guys, to smoke,
Let’s leave this place.”

“Hey, did you think you were talking to a beginner?”
“We are not kids, and we are not junkies.”
And when they close up the hash houses,
Near Piraeus and Kremidarou,
I will carry my old rug to my cave.


mangas can also be translated as fool as in "whose got the bud?- I heard that fool over their got some."

All these flow better in the in the original Greek. Germans have beer drinking songs, Greeks have hash smoking and dope snorting songs from their grandparent's day. If you go to a greek wedding you'll probably hear songs with dopster themes without realizing it.


----------



## psytaco

Melbourne: Not so much in the way of street dealing, you won;t often be offered drugs on the street but you can find buy them on the street in some areas. Most people obviously have regular dealers or go through friends. In most clubs that have dance music you can buy pills and speed.
After marijuana, pills are by far the most common drug (Australia is the biggest consumer of MDMA per capita in the world!). It is in the mainstream clubbing culture, and alot of young people will openly admit to using it. Using drugs at nightclubs and events is very open and often tolerated by operators. Amphetamines are very popular, and they're use is semi-acceptable. Cocaine and heroin are less popular, and very expensive. Drugs in Australia are expensive compared to most countries.
Drug use is generally not excepted by mainstream society. Police will often not arrest you for being under the influence of drugs and people caught with drugs often will not receive a court sentence, if they do it will be a non-custodial one or you get sent to rehab/counselling.

Thailand: Drugs use is very underground amounst the Thais. Many smoke marijuana (though not openly). Yaba (meth tablets) is popular, and is often used by prostitutes, labourers, truck drivers etc. for work. It is a greatly demonised drug. It is rare for a foreigner to be offered drugs on the street outside of the islands. There you will often be offered marijuana or ecstasy (sometimes these are set ups by cops), or mushroom shakes. Thaksin clamped down on drugs in thailand (police were ordered to shot dealers) - so drugs aren't pushed as much as in many SEA countries.

Vietnam: With every motor cycle taxi ride I was offered weed and/or hookers. The pot offered to foreigners is very shit. Lots of good cheap opium. There seems to be alot of heroin use in Hanoi - lots of junkies.

Cambodia: This country is very lawless generally. You get offered all sorts of drugs regularly. Most common were pot, opium, ice and heroin. You get offered by kids on the street, motor cycle and tuk tuk drivers, bar staff and guest house operators. You can buy marijuana pizzas in most cities where tourists go. Everything is really cheap and quite quality. I think there is less police enforcement than other SEA countries.

Laos: There is a thriving drug tourism scene here. Vang Vieng focuses towards this particularly. Often the drugs are sold in food from guest houses or bars. often marjiuana shakes or pizzas, yaba shakes, mushroom shakes or opium tea. Its safer to buy these because there is less likelihood of been set up by the police. Tuk tuk drivers also often sell weed and opium.

Singapore: Drug use is very demonised and law enforcement is tenacious. I have quite a few friends from singapore and most would never dream of doing drugs in their home country. The few that do keep it very quiet. Undercovers are often in clubs. Never got offered anything when I was here. No chance of bribery if you get caught and you'll sit in jail for a long time. Local students returning from australia are sometimes tested for drugs, if they come back positive they can be arrested.

Disclaimer: All the countries, except for Australia, have very strict drug laws. If you are caught and can't get a bribe sorted, you can be sent to jail for many years or even given the death sentence for large amounts. I would be extremely careful in these countries. Personally don;t risk it


----------



## mycellardoor

two things.

in london, are there really no ocs around, just heroin? it's what i've heard but from people that don't know shit about shit so...

also. i'll be traveling to amsterdam in a couple of weekends. prob not safe for a young, small american girl to try to buy drugs off the creeps that offer on the street, am i right?


----------



## burni

^yeah you're right don't buy from the streets  and especially don't ever ever go with anybody in those dark small streets in order to buy something...head to a coffee shop and smoke weed there thats fine go to a smartshop for shrooms (only philosopher's stones all the other are illegal now) if you want to buy other drugs i think (att: assumption^^) it would be a better idea to ask locals in a club but always keep in mind : if they want you to come with them don't do it!
may sound paranoid but please be careful


----------



## placid space

psytaco said:


> Disclaimer: All the countries, except for Australia, have very strict drug laws. If you are caught and can't get a bribe sorted, you can be sent to jail for many years or even given the death sentence for large amounts. I would be extremely careful in these countries. Personally don;t risk it





Even if you are caught like with a tiny amount, a quantity that would equal just a couple of lines, obviously meant for personal use?


----------



## psytaco

placid space said:


> Even if you are caught like with a tiny amount, a quantity that would equal just a couple of lines, obviously meant for personal use?



I don't know the exact amounts necessary for a trafficing charge, would be specific for each country. However, possession of something like a powder, even only enough for a few lines would probably get you jail time for at least a few years in Thailand or Singapore. Even possession of small amounts of marijuana carries jail time, and the jails in SE Asia are some of the worst in the world.
I know that if you are caught with one pill in Koh Phagnan, Thailand the going rate for a bribe (if your offered one) would be 50,000 baht (around $1700 US). If you can't pay, theres a good chance your off to jail for a while.
The drug laws are very punitive in these countries.


----------



## mycellardoor

burni said:


> ^yeah you're right don't buy from the streets  and especially don't ever ever go with anybody in those dark small streets in order to buy something...head to a coffee shop and smoke weed there thats fine go to a smartshop for shrooms (only philosopher's stones all the other are illegal now) if you want to buy other drugs i think (att: assumption^^) it would be a better idea to ask locals in a club but always keep in mind : if they want you to come with them don't do it!
> may sound paranoid but please be careful



thanks, i appreciate it!
i'm going to amsterdam with a group of like 6 guys from my school so i know that if i ever drunkenly thought it was a good idea to go home with some skeez from a club they'd stop me


----------



## tyrael

psytaco said:


> Police will often not arrest you for being under the influence of drugs and people caught with drugs often will not receive a court sentence, if they do it will be a non-custodial one or you get sent to rehab/counselling.....



Agree with psytaco's post (good one!). I've know people who were caught with a 10pk and only having to go to a few counseling sessions. I think the police look at it in terms of, if you're not hurting anyone/you're minding your own business (just jumping around like a twat) then they leave you alone (exception being if you're caught dealing of course).



psytaco said:


> ....
> Disclaimer: All the countries, except for Australia, have very strict drug laws.



That's a big WOOT for Aus!


----------



## jspun

> I think the police look at it in terms of, if you're not hurting anyone/you're minding your own business (just jumping around like a twat) then they leave you alone (exception being if you're caught dealing of course).



California's like this. We have a proposition passed by voters in the 90s that mandates tratment not prison for non violent drug offenders. But I hear drug court is kinds a pain in the ass.


----------



## jspun

*Drug Scene Greece (Historic Background)*

I had posted some Rebetiko music which is Greek drug influenced music (kind of like narco-corridos of mexico). You see Greece gained its independence from Turkey in the eraly 1800s (I think 3/25/1821 is Greek independece day.) Anyway, many ethnic Greeks remained in the Ottoman empire after independence. In world war I Greece was an Allied nation and Turkey allied herself with Germany and Austria-Hungary (the Central Powers.) After the war, being on the victorious side, Greece decided to take it upon itself to reconquer its historic lands from classical times (without consulting her allies.) The deal after the war was a sweet deal for Greece even including the province of Smyrna. The Greeks invaded Turkey made huge gains and commited attrocities. This gave the war weary Turks a new reason to fight and under the guidance of Kamal Attaturk counterattacted and repelled the Greeks. The Greeks ended up losing territory to the turks possessed before the war. Under the terms of the armistance with  a population exchange took place with 2 million ethnic Greeks going to Greece, and 500,000 turkish Greek citizens going to Turkey. Anyway, the refugees from Asia Minor (the part of Turkey containing most of the Greeks) experienced cultureshock and resentment. They brought with them the pleasant vices from Asia Minor- Hash smoking in dens (tekedes) that were common in many cities especially pireus, opium smoking, heroin and to a lesser extent cocaine snorting ( aquired from other parts of Europe). Unfortunately the Metaxa government (no friend to the Rebetiko subculture) and WWII put an end to the drug scene. Until the late 60s atleast drug use was very rare. And then the Junta government from 1967-1974 dealt a further crippling blow to the drug scene so was not able to profit from the social changes elsewhere around the globe at the time.


----------



## cl_sullivan

In sydney I know certain places in the city where you can go meet sum dealers(hang around in groups) who dont have anything on them but you ask em for this or that and theyll ring up a guy who will turn up in like 5 - 10 mins with it. I have gotten to know some of them pretty well so usually ring them up before hand so I can make sure they got what I need. They do most things like cannabis, MDMA, amphetamines, cocain, heroin. I get pills from them but not much else. 

Weed I find theres alot of call up dealers, ring them up ask to meet in a place and go meet them there at a designated time.

The other kinds of dealers in sydney are kids trying to get some extra cash. They buy off people who only sell bulk and then sell them too friends. Thats how most of my friends get there drugs. I dont really do that much though cause I have reasonable connections.


----------



## jspun

*Drug Scene Greece (Modern)*

Inspite the prevailing view among many, that Greeks are a hard partying group of people that break plates when they get drunk enough, Greece tends to be more of a country of moderation compared to their northern european brethren. These people do know how to live well, though, no doubt about that. Traditionally a person goes to work around 0700 and works until 1200. A siesta as is the tradition in the med, occurs between 1200-1600 where people sleep and chill or go to the beach after a huge leizurely lunch, which is the main meal of the day. Then they work until 1900-2000, everyone then goes home and getts ready to go out. After a leissurely meal everyone goes to either a club, cafe, or taverna. These get going around 22-2300. Around 0100-0200 everyone ends up at the bouzokia were they play Rebetiko like music that is mostly instrumental. Girls tend to be more uninhibited at clubs in contrast to the USA (which isn't saying much). In 90' when a certain song from 91/2 weeks would come on girls would get on the bar and strip totally. Whats crazy is that in contrast to the icelandics for instance, girls don't have to get too fucked up to reach this level of inhibition, in fact hard drinking and public drunkeness is frowned upon. But the crazyest thing is that this party cycle lasting to the wee hours isn't just a weekend thing but repeated five sometimes seven days a week even during the non summer months. Don't know how they do it but they seem healthier and happier than us Americans.%) The influence of other EU nations like Germany have tempered this lifestyle unfortunately

In the same way that sociocultural EtOH paterns emphasize moderation, the story with drugs is similar. Greece has among the lowest lifetime prevelance rates of drug use in the EU. Hash is by far the most used illegal drug and its use has enjoyed greater societal tolerance in recent years. On a trip to Greece in 96' I found that a fair amount of hash was produced within Greece and locals took pride in it. Most cannabis comes from Albania, though. Albanian's are the major minority group in Greece accounting for the majority of illegal immigrants along with many eastern europeans. Russian organized crime also has a strong presense in Greece. 

Greece is part of the "Balkan Route" but that doesn't translate to lots of cheap heroin. Heroin, mostly aphgan brown is the primary hard drug abused. Its used primarily in the biggest cities Athens and Thessalonika. Price and purity is right about in the middle, maybe alittle below average. There are opioid substatution centers there which are higher threshold than other parts of Europe. Methadone possession is illegal except when dispensed by a clinic with special permission to do so kind of analogous to a schedule I drug in the US, although schenegen member states are exempt, MMT pts from other countries can run into problems risking importation charge ( I know b/c I was faced with this potential problem in 03' and had to cancel my trip.) This might have changed. IV use of heroin is high as a proportion of other routes relative to other euro countries. There are open street scenes for heroin in Athens and Thessaloniki.

Cocaine has become somewhat of a status drug in the Hellenic Republic prevelant among the hip and organized crime figures. Its price and quality is above average for Europe. ATS very rare with the exception of E. Coke and E are especially found in clubs although foreigners might have a hard time hooking up.  There prevelant In the large cities and the hipper islands although there presence is not as ubiquitous or as obvious as in some of the other European countries. The Island of Mykanos that has alot of gay visitors has an especially vibrant E (and probably coke scenes) last I heard. Also being such a popular destination for the global gay party crowd its probably a matter of time before Tina makes an appearance (if she hasn't already established a pinkyhold.)

The Island of Ios which has a drink until blood poissoning insues type of atmosphere ala Mazatlan, San Antoni, lets all act like complete jackasses does not have much of a illegal drug scene last I heard. Hard drinking and fucking in the bushes or in public are the things to do here. Greeks avoid this island like the plague. 

In contrast to low prevalence rates of other drug use compared to their European brethren, the drug of choice in Greece by far is tobacco. People smoke everywhere- restaurants, government offices, planes, elevators, ect...
In America it is considered rude to smoke in someones home, or even if the hosts are tobacco smokers, it is considered polite to ask before lighting up. In Greece it is considered rude to ask a person not to smoke in your house. People light up without asking as a matter of course. I think it might have changed but Greece recently had the second highest per capita consumption of cigarettes after China in the world.

Drug laws can be pretty strict but this isn't Turkey and this isn't the Republic of Cyprus (excercise _extreem_ caution with drugs in Cyprus.) What is interesting about the drug laws is that drug offenders are categorized into two types: drug dependent and non drug dependent. What ever drug crime you commit up to and including manufacture and importation, if you are are found to be a drug abuser by the courts then the courts are more lenient in there sentencing because it is considered  a mitigating circumstance and a defense against more serious prosecution which is a sensible and humane philosophy in my opinion.


----------



## null_null

i had a greek heroin dealer for a long time.
he and his other greek friend told me that
heroin is very popular in greece.
as popular as weed is in other countries.

they said especially the youth likes heroin
and the that quality is better compared to
northern europe.
albania is a important transitland for heroin,
so a lot of stuff enters greece from the albanian
border.


----------



## jspun

*Tijuana, Baja California, Mexico*

Thia info is about a year or so out of date, maybe someone on this board has more current info on the scene in Baja.

In TJ all kinds of different drugs are available like cocaine, heroin, cannabis, and methamphetamine. Lots of pharms too and ketamine.

Cocaine is called coca or cocaina and rock is available. 

Heroin is called Chiva. There is a ave adjacent to the Tijuana River that is a center for the chiva scene.

Meth is Globitas. It is sold out in the open in many places. There are drug kiosks called "tiendenitas" were it can be found. 

The "Zona Norte" is the part of TJ that has the largest open drug scene. This is also the center of prostitution in the city.

There was a bar (without saying which one) that was a block from a police station that was a thriving spot.

Avenida La Revolution- the main drag has tons of pharmacies and people trying to hustle you saying they know were to get vics, chiva, ect...Probably rip offs or busts is my guess.

Heard of E for sale in TJ and beach resort of Rosirito- Don't know about quality, probably bad. 

It used to be for pharms would have to get a dr- would pay and then got script. Would only usually get equivalent of schedule V-III US. But found a pharmacy near boarder that was selling all kinds of stuff without Rx. That place was still doing this as of 2006 last I checked. Now I think there are alot more places willing to sell without Rx. Even herd that Globitas was being slanged out of some.

Vet Pharmacies in Mex too- places to get Ketamine- Don't know if its still possible to get down there, though. Last I heard there were some kind of problems.

PCP isn't common but I heard it called "sherma" down there so its around. 

Was a street in Rosorito that was a side street that had dealers hanging out in the open a couple years ago. Friends hooked up some decent coke there.

Not in Baja- In Sonora, Rocky Point on the Sea of Cortes, kind of the beach for the residents of Arizona had a small cannabis scene. Typical mexican weed. The guys selling fireworks on the corner usually have "mota" to sell too.
Got stoped by the police here but it only cost $30.00 and I got my buds back.
Thats the thing about mexico, the drug laws are pretty harsh (although they are softening them) but they are applied selectively so paying off the cops like alot of other third world countries will get you out of trouble. But sometimes it wont so be very careful.


----------



## jspun

*Drug Scene South America*

I am interested in what the drug scene is like in South America ( not because I'm going its just not much has been documented on BL about that region- which is the purpose of this thread.) Especially interested in Argentina, Chile, Brazil, Uruguay. Info on the Falklands would be the supper dupper bonus%)- probably not much there- aside from smoking bowls of sheep hair and singing "God Save the Queen." I am sure that coke and cannabis are pretty big in this region. But what about opiates, E, and especially amphetamine/meth. Posted question in N & S. American DD but only got 1 response without much detail.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

in belarus (same as russia) you can get weed, mdma easy, but they dont have the choice we do, so they use a lot of OTC ways to get high

though u can get heroin easy i'm sure


----------



## chilidog

Here in Costa Rica, most stuff is available, and prices are dependent upon what you're wanting.  Some stuff is available OTC, others require a prescription.  All narcotics require a scrip, although it's rather easy to find a doc who will write a scrip for you (all pharmacies here are required to have a doc onsight).  As far as street drugs, so far, I've encountered ketamine, weed, cocaine, heroin, ecstacy, meth, acid, crack, rohypnol, and ghb.  Pretty much all is available here.  Weed grows naturally here, so the supply is everywhere.  The "problem" drugs (as the media labels them) are crack and cocaine, with crack being first.  Since Costa Rica is the first point of transportation for cocaine and heroin from Colombia before it either passes up north to Mexico, or overseas to Europe (and since fisherman are usually paid in coke themselves), blow is excessively abundant here, and at rather cheap prices, and very very nice.  I know it's cut, as all blow is, but it's high-quality.  Gives you the perfect euphoria, and doesn't leave me fiending for me.  In fact, I can do one line of blow, and I'm perfectly fine with that, and not touch the rest of the bag for the rest of the night.

As far as cops are concerned, up to a gram of mota (weed) is decriminalized, and the cops will usually just take it from you, unless you bribe them.  All other drugs are completely illegal, but since corruption is so rampant here, a simple bribe will leave them happy, and you with your DOC.


----------



## DJ 303

japan
-ice - strong as hell and a gnarly buzz if ur doin it for the right reasons and not down in nishinari with the needle freaks.
pretty much everythin is available - 2ci influx over past 6 months means true mda/mdma aint easy to come by.
without saying too much everythings available if you know the right people but its very exclusive, im sure i need not disclose the reasons - hierachy - and involvment of the firm in anything thats profitable.

pricey, risky, pure is the way it usually pans out.

thats all i have to say about that.


----------



## tyrael

Nice DJ, thanks. I'm planning on moving there sometime soon. (lived there previously for 6months and visited a few times, loved it!)


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Yeah DJ that's what I've heard: gangs keep the Japanese drug market pretty tight. I once read a blog by an American guy who got into the rave scene while he was living in Japan. He said that even at really underground events, the sale of drugs was highly controlled, such that even someone just slinging a few extra pills he had on him risked getting beat up and kicked out.

This must make the prices of anything REALLY high, since it's essentially a monopoly on an island.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

i went to mexico once cozumel and gave the bartender ten bucks and he handed me ten beers instead of change... Needless to say i got drunk


----------



## ControlDenied

^ he ripped you off


----------



## ItchyNZ

I lived in Japan for 2 years back when the RCs used be legal. You could go to the Head Shop and legally buy drugs such as mushies, 2ct7, 2ct4, AMT, 5meodipt. It was a pretty sweet deal.

Ecstasy, coke and hash could be bought on the street in certain places in Shibuya. You just had to keep an eye out for any Nigerian looking guys who were standing round doing nothing.


----------



## ItchyNZ

*Information on  drugs in Asia*

I've done a bit of traveling and have used drugs frequently overseas, so I thought this might be of interest. I wrote it 2007:

Obviously the best policy is to never do drugs in an overseas country or anytime for that matter where you are not happy with all the surrounding circumstances or not willing to be accountable for your actions.

I thought I’d put my thoughts about drugs down as I have travelled Asia reasonably extensively and for prolonged periods. The information that I’m basing all this on is only my own and that of others I have talked to. Everything I say should be taken with a large grain of salt. 

The first really important thing to understand about drugs in Asia is the penalty associated with being caught with drugs on you. The penalties are very severe and if you are caught trafficking drugs into Thailand, Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia, Malaysia, Singapore or Bali the death penalty can (and has been) requested. The NZ embassy can do very little for you if you are caught and at he very least you will be looking at a jail time for a minimum of 5 years. Usually the amount and the kind of drugs are of little concern and a few joints will carry the same sentence as Heroin. I read a book called “The Damage Done” by an Aussie who was caught trafficking Heroin and spent 12 years in The Bangkok Hilton (jail). If anyone is contemplating actually bringing drugs home please read this book first! Another good book to read about life in a Thailand jail is "Welcome to Hell" by Colin Martin. Even possession is a major problem in a lot of countries. Possession of any drugs in Malaysia or Singapore can result in the death penalty being handed down. I heard a case in 1986 where this happened to two Australians over bit of weed.

I hardly saw any police while traveling and no one has told me about them actively searching for foreigners doing drugs. However, this does not mean that you can openly take drugs throughout Asia and never expect to be thrown into jail or worse for your efforts. In Thailand, the police actively patrol the Full Moon Party and try to sell foreigners drugs, promptly arresting them if they want to buy. This is the same with police in Cambodia on the road borders. I was offered Marijuana at the  Ang Koh Temples by a policeman who even showed me his badge as if to reassure me it was OK. I have heard this from a few people crossing the land border of police doing the same thing. Going over boarder between countries I have heard a few stories of foreigners and bags being searched and if drugs are found this will be a major problem. At the very least money will pass hands and you’ll be a lot worse of for the experience. If caught at airports there’s no way you can pay anyone off and you’ll be spending time in jail.


Paying off police when caught with drugs is a possibility in many places but NOT in Malaysia, Japan or Singapore. Again, if caught at airports there are no chances of paying someone off and the NZ Embassy will be of little help. In Thailand the police are paid a bonus for catching foreigners with drugs so the cost of paying them off is noticeably higher than the neighboring countries. If caught in Laos, Vietnam or Cambodia, because these countries are so poor the cost is generally a lot cheaper and could even come down to a smile and some cigarettes. But, this is not guaranteed and more often than not you will lose a fair chunk of money or be looking at jail time.


Thailand

Weed seems to be available throughout Thailand but the only place I saw people smoking it openly were in the Islands is Southern Thailand. Even there, it was never done on the beach or directly in the publics view but at the guesthouses where people were staying. It seems unlikely that the police would do anything to you unless you were already in trouble. Then they’d probably prosecute you for this and you’d get a fine of at least $400 plus potential jail time (Lonely Planet 2001).

Buying ecstasy in Thailand is usually like playing Russian roulette and something that should be avoided unless you have a reliable source. Widely available on the Southern Islands, but many people are selling well pressed, stamped pills which turn out to be absolutely nothing or very weak ecstasy. The prices are the highest I have heard of bar Australia and NZ. Especially on Koh Samui even second beach seller tries to sell you a myriad of drugs but unfortunately most are nothing like they claim and you’re almost better off flushing the cash down the toilet. The local foreigners I talked to all said that the police are really cracking down on E in Thailand and a lot of people trafficking have been arrested recently. On Koh Phangang (The Full Moon Party) nearly no one knew where to get pills and a lot of stories suggested that half of the people selling E at the parties are police while the other half are not selling E. BUT, genuine MDMA caps, mushroom shakes and weed ARE available at some of the bars around Koh Phangang where there is no police pressence. As a general rule, don't buy drugs from strangers on the beach as you're risking being arrested and/or ripped off, and if you're buying them over a bar, try to talk to people who've already done it.

Coke is available mainly on some of the Islands in Southern Thailand. Whilst the coke is actually coke it is weak. However the price does reflect that although it is not dirt cheap.

Mushrooms are widely available in Southern Thailand and can be bought in cafes and restaurants. As long as consumed on the premises there seems to be no legal risk here.

Yaba Yaba is a general name for a substance close to P. Seems to be available in Bangkok (as the locals use it a lot) but I didn't talk to any foreigners who’d had any experience with it.


Laos

Only drugs available in Laos are weed, mushrooms and Opium. Vang Vieng and Nong Kiaoh seem to be the drug capitals of Laos. In Vientiane and the Luang Prabang  there are less drugs but they are available after a search. The weed is about the same quality throughout Laos, which is good but not brilliant. It is openly smoked at guesthouses and in some cafes restaurants.  Asking first seems to be a reliable way of finding out if it’s OK. When tubing down the river in Vang Vieng most of the bars try to sell you joints containing good quality weed for a fairly tiny price by anyone’s standards.  Police are very rare in Laos yet if caught, the penalties for drug use are the same as other SE Asian countries. Opium is more available in Northern Laos and along with weed is sold cheaply. Mushrooms are sold from a few restaurants, and if consumed within the restaurant seem to be legally OK.

Vietnam

Drugs in Vietnam are easily accessible in Saigon, & Sapa in Northern Vietnam, and are commonly sold to tourists by scooter drivers and locals hanging out on street corners. Although the police do not seem to be too vigilant about catching tourists with drugs, expect to run into a lot of problems if you're caught. Best case scenario will see you handing over a fair bit of money to see the charges and jail time go away.

Weed and Opium seem to be available throughout Vietnam but more so in Sapa and the larger cities like Saigon and Hanoi. In Sapa the hill tribes continuously offer weed and Opium to foreigners. The Opium is commonly smoked but the amount required to feel good usually results in a headache before any high. The weed is not as good as Laos but OK. Expect to buy bush buds for a reasonable price after some gentle negotiations.

Ecstasy is available, and sometimes will be authentic, but should be bought with caution as pills containing nothing are commonly sold as ecstasy. Ecstasy is almost  not worth looking for in Vietnam, as stories abound of travelers getting scammed.

Smokable heroin is available in Saigon, but is not very potent.

Yaba, the Asian equivalent of P, is available, but people will try pass of anything as yaba and it's a very real possibility you'll be buying something that be a laxative or heart medication.

As a general rule of thumb in Vietnam, the only drugs that are authentic are weed, opium and heroin. Ecstasy is available, but only if you have areliable sourse. Buying off the street from a stranger, you run the very real risk of buying something which will have none of the desired effects.

Cambodia

You name it you can get it in Cambodia, especially in Phnom Penh. Problem is that everything apart from weed is almost certainly not real. The weed you can buy in Cambodia can be of very good quality and the prices are amazing after a bit of gently bargaining. I have heard stories of people buying pills in Phnom Penh, which turned out to be nothing. The dealer gave them more, which again, were not E. On the upside, the cost was very low. Heroin is available in Cambodia but the only high person I saw/heard of was a Yank with disgusting needle marks up his arm who was begging for money to buy more. There were signs warning about him in most bars. Mushroom shakes are widely available throughout Cambodia.
The police in Cambodia can be paid off for drugs but potentially you could be seeing a jail cell if caught. I have heard many stories of Cambodian Police selling weed on border crossings into Cambodia and at the Ang Koh Temples, only to arrest the person afterwards and demand money in return for their freedom.

India

Drugs are widely available in India, especially in the party areas on the West Coast and up North. They're really cheap, and if you have a reliable source almost always of a good quality.

Hash seems to be widely available throughout India and is commonly offered to you by a wide range of people. The hash is of a decent quality, and bhang lassis (a yoghurt drink with hash in it) are sold at some cafes. Marijuana leaf and buds are also available, but not overly strong. Most people seem to smoke weed or hash with tobacco.

Manali is widely renowned as producing some of the best hash in the world, and it's sold my nearly every man and his dog. However, the police are known to take a hard line with any foreigners caught with this, and the jail sentences sit at around 10 years for possession. Bribery is the done thing with police in India, but don't expect to be able to get away cheaply!

Ecstasy and coke are widely available in the party areas of Southern India such as Goa. Be warned though, the police are cracking down on this, and there are a lot of foreigners serving sentences for drug usage in Indian jails. From what I've heard the ecstasy pills/caps are definately the real deal, as is the coke, although it (the coke) doesn't sound like it's very strong.

Ketamine is available over the counter at most pharmacies.

Japan

You name it you can get it in Tokyo. The ecstasy is fantastic, the coke will blow your socks off and the hash isn't too bad either. Green marijuana leaf/buds seem to be harder to come by and is expensive.

Drugs are less available in other cities, but you can find them in Osaka, although they will cost more than Tokyo.

The Yakuza (Japanese mafia) control the drugs in Tokyo and are behind the Nigerian guys selling them on the streets in Tokyo. The police seem to turn a blind eye to the drug dealers, but this certainly won't be the case if they find drugs on you. Even for possession of small quantities of drugs, you're likely to see at least 2 months in a Japanese jail after which you'll be expelled from the country and never be able to return. It is VERY unlikely you'll ever have any issues with the Japanese police about drugs as they do not seem to actively look for drugs users at clubs/parties. However, if you have an altercation with them and they find drugs on you, this will be a huge problem.

Many clubs in Tokyo have bouncers who frisk/search you quickly when entering the club. If at any time you are found with drugs on you, or are blatantly staggering around out of it, you will have drugs confiscated and be thrown out. Clubs have signs saying police will be notified if you are caught with drugs, but I have never heard of this happening.

Outdoor dance parties, which are prevalent in Spring & Summer in Japan, seem to be realtively safe places to buy and consume drugs. Police do turn up sometimes due to noise, but I have never seen anyone harrassed, searched or arrested.

Well, that’s about all I have found out on my travels. Please pay heed to the warnings and remember that all I have said doesn’t amount to a lot. If you choose to do drugs in Asia there is a very real risk associated with this and subsequent severe penalties in many countries.

Take care and be safe.

Peace.


----------



## HighonLife

ItchyNZ said:


> Yaba Yaba is a general name for a substance close to P. Seems to be available in Bangkok (as the locals use it a lot) but I didn't talk to any foreigners who’d had any experience with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats P?  i am almost positive Yaba is pharmacuetical Meth, that most locals chase off foil, saw something bout it on either nat Geo or History channel
Click to expand...


----------



## Dankycodone

> whats P?  i am almost positive Yaba is pharmacuetical Meth, that most locals chase off foil, saw something bout it on either nat Geo or History channel



Its not pharmacutical its made in labs and has cuts. Most common cut is caffine it aids the process of smoking.


----------



## drug_mentor

HighonLife P is what they refer to crystal meth as in NZ. Yaba is methamphetamine pills that are illicitly produced and are smokable.

Great post ItchyNZ, I am curious as to why you did not put this in the foreign drug scenes thread though?

I am kind of surprised by some of the things you wrote, no mention of heroin in Thailand, low quality heroin in Vietnam, lots of fake drugs in Cambodia and Japan having lots of drugs readily available. I am not disputing what you have said as I have no experience there myself but some of that is contadictory to what I have been lead to believe.


----------



## Sweet P

HighonLife said:


> whats P?  i am almost positive Yaba is pharmacuetical Meth, that most locals chase off foil, saw something bout it on either nat Geo or History channel



*P*ure crystal meth. It's local drug slang in New Zealand.


----------



## Khadijah

I am gonna merge this with the foreign drug scenes thread but this is a excellent post thank you for writing all this out OP


----------



## ItchyNZ

Yeah, sorry, my mistake. Methamphetamine in New Zealand is commonly known as P.


----------



## ItchyNZ

drug_mentor said:


> HighonLife P is what they refer to crystal meth as in NZ. Yaba is methamphetamine pills that are illicitly produced and are smokable.
> 
> Great post ItchyNZ, I am curious as to why you did not put this in the foreign drug scenes thread though?
> 
> I am kind of surprised by some of the things you wrote, no mention of heroin in Thailand, low quality heroin in Vietnam, lots of fake drugs in Cambodia and Japan having lots of drugs readily available. I am not disputing what you have said as I have no experience there myself but some of that is contadictory to what I have been lead to believe.



Cheers. Like I said, everything i wrote was basically just from my own personal experiences ansd from talking to others ... so it's not definitive or indisputably correct.

In Thailand I never tried to look for heroin, so it's entirely possible it's there. I just tried it in Vietnam cause the opportunity came up and I thought I'd like to experience it. Only smoked it, so no IV action!

What contradictions did you think of?


----------



## drug_mentor

Just the ones i listed, I didn't think there were many drugs in Japan. Vietnam I thought had quality heroin and Cambodia I thought was full of quality methamphetamine and heroin.

That is just impressions I have picked up from various places, I am not disputing or arguing with your experiences. :D

You have some balls to be doing shit like that in South East Asia.


----------



## ItchyNZ

I was never blatant about my inquiries, and more often than not it was just a word of mouth thing that you heard from different people. It's entirely possible you'd be right about Vietnam and Cambodia. in Vietnam I only tried heroin once, and that was smoked, not injected. Yaba yaba / meth is really common place with locals in Thailand so geographically it'd just make sense that you'd also be able to get it in the surrounding countries.

I was only in Vietnam/Cambodia for about a month each, and doing drugs wasn't the reason I was there, so I was never looking that hard at all. It's likely that you can get good quality heroin and meth there ... neither of those drugs really interest me, so that might be why i don't have much to report on them. 

Japan I think is just being there long enough that you know where to go and who to talk to. I lived there for 2 years and after a while it's as easy as anywhere else (probably easier than New Zealand actually!) to score hard drugs. I'm sure if you asked your average Japanese businessman they'd say there aren't any drugs in Japan, but it just depends if you know where to go. The guys I used to score off initially did there thing about 100m from the local police box near a subway station in a very busy suburb.... it was blatant, which lead me to believe they had yakuza protection. I don't see how they could of done it otherwise.


----------



## Cyc

rangrz said:


> I know right here in toronto there is very open selling. People do indeed yell in the streets and offer things to strangers.
> 
> course I wouldnt buy from anyone who does, as it could be an undie.



I would worry less about getting busted than getting ripped off. I'm sure I'd be an OC addict by now if it wasn't for my general distrust of street dealers... and I'm a big boy. 6'2, 280lbs. These junkies and crack heads will hold a knife to your throat for $20, or run you around town and deke out the back of a store.

I don't think undercover cops can initiate first contact. It's tough to get a conviction to stand up in court when the threshold to commit a crime is lowered by open solicitation.


----------



## peacebone

ItchyNZ said:


> Ecstasy, coke and hash could be bought on the street in certain places in Shibuya. You just had to keep an eye out for any Nigerian looking guys who were standing round doing nothing.



I saw many of them in Harajuku too, talk about being conspicuous. I had one of them follow me and some girlfriends of mine down an alley once (probably because we're obviously foreigners) till we ditched him. I never encountered MDMA for sale, but I did know the Nigerians had coke/shabu/hash. I also never found any heroin, which kind of surprised me (being the far east and all..)

I think the whole area of Harajuku/Yoyogi-koen/Shibuya is very full of the "youth" and "rebellious" sort of culture, therefore also seems to be one of the few places to find drugs... other than Roppongi. I wonder if the Nigerians are employed by the Yakuza?

Overall though, they sketched me out, OTC dihydrocodeine ftw.


----------



## ItchyNZ

For sure I reckon the Negerians have yak connections


----------



## null_null

wtf is yak?

nigerians are big into coke smuggling. they are
the ones who mostly bring the stuff into europe.


----------



## chrisinabox

^yak is cocaine i believe.


----------



## peacebone

I think in this context "yak" is short for yakuza, the main "mafia" in Japan who control the drug trade


----------



## chrisinabox

^oh ok gotcha, didn't think of that at all.


----------



## askaboutme

yack is coke


----------



## ItchyNZ

Sorry, my mistake! Yak is just short for yakuza (Japanese gangster). It's just a bit of a slang term for them ie: Don't fuck off the yaks yo!


----------



## jspun

*South American Drug Scene*



> nigerians are big into coke smuggling



Acording the the south african bluelighter hexxx and other things i've read: they are major players in the dope scene in Johannesburg and most are characterized on the whole as being business like and pleasant to deal with.

I think its way cool there is so much written in this thread about the dope scene in Japan- a country thats somewhat eningmatic. I wanted to shift gears and look at a different continent. In post #221 of this thread I asked for info about the scene in South America especially some of the more developed southern countries like Chile, Argentina, and Brazil. I even asked about the Falklands (Las Islas Malvinas) for shits and giggiles. Didn't get a resposne here but got two in a similar thread i started in North ans South America DD. I think I might have a post in this thread covering the scene in Columbia but i know i posted on that countries drug scene in another forum. The South Pacific region has also interested me but couldn't get a whole lot of info except that cannabis and to a much smaller extent meth are the drugs of choice.


> Methamphetamine in New Zealand is commonly known as P.


 An interesting aside is that meth is used in some degree in both the US territory, the American Samoa, and the independent Western Samoa. As a result of historical, political, and cultural factors the Meth found in Western Samoa is made in New Zeland pprimarily and called "P" while only 50 km away, in the American Samoa that has a culture and society very similar to their cousins to the west meth is called "ice" and is produce in the North American mainland and shiped via Hawaii.

This post is from Uberminsch and was his first post ever and was very well written:


HI ! this is my first post on this forum.

I happen to live in Buenos Aires, Argentina (born and raised) & I´m afraid I can answer to some of your inquiries right now. 

First of all: the most extended drug here is marihuana, mainly smuggled from Paraguay, but there´s also a large community of personal indoor-cultivators. Social tolerance to this substance´s abuse seemed to growth significantly the last 5 or 6 years. 
Now speaking of "real" drugs: YES, cocaine is the stuff of choise when it comes to hardcore abusing. The prices aren´t THAT low in matter of fact... and street dealers often mix it with almost anything you can imagine. However, being this close to Colombia and Bolivia, one old-time and well contacted consumer can get his hands on some high quality material. IMO coke is THE number one upper here, being used by almost everyone wanting to enjoy a wild evening, from young to old... it just became the cornerstone of the party-pack.
I recently had the chance to test some crystal-meth... man, that really hitted the spot for me!! Being almost too afraid to smoke it, I swallowed and snorted some. It´s usage isn´t too widespreaded (since it´s a newcomer here), and contacting a guy that deals it is not so easy at all.
LSD is pretty much an easy thing to get, the quality of it goes from birthday´s confetti to mind bending pieces of despair. 
MDMA is often manageable in pure crystal form, but most commonly on pills. The quality of it covers a wide range of purity. 
Ketamine is a more sectarian substance of the raver community.
RC´s... well THAT is something very rarely found in this corner of the world. I (being an old-timer in this games) had the chance to get my hands on some 2ci and 2ce from a street dealer friend of mine, who almost pulled my head off in the pricing... but it surely worth the bills. I´m now trying to contact an online vendor worthy of trust. 


Hey: some europeans who use to visit this city certainly get their brains re-filled with coke; and make SO much fun out of it... just like childrens in a theme park.
Well... that´s it, as far as it gets in Buenos Aires, the nation´s capital. 

I hope this serves ! 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=455027

Thats the thread link that contains another good post from another poster that has visited some of these countries (jigzsawpuzzelpiece)

.............................................................................................................................

Those are first hand accounts. I will try to relay info from reasearch i have done:

One thing that I have deduced, you hear that some places are described as the breadbaskets of a region (eg Kansas is the breadbasket of the United States) then in an analogous way Paraguay is the sack of weed of South America. Alot of the supply in Uruguay, Argentina, Chile, comes from there. 

Chile ranks first in cannabis consumption and fourth in cocaine consumption as reported by the UNODCP. Unrefined cocaine paste (pasta) is big there in the ghetto as it is in other parts of south america. There is also a small MDMA scene in Chile. Though the countries stance is authoritarian in general (but a far cry from the Pinochet era), drug court and rehab are replacing prison for habitual users.

Brazil has a thriving drug scene that revolves around coke (in its many forms) and weed primarily. The cocaine comes from Bolivia primarily and some weed comes from domestic sources but the kind bud comes from again, Paraguay. There is a scene for MDMA (the Shulgins even write something about some early enthusiasts maybe in TIKAL?) LSD is also around. Moreover, in the large cities of Sao Paolo and Rio one can find heroin. Possession of small amounts of drugs for personal use has been decriminalized. 

Uruguay was toying with the idea of drug decriminalization for personal use but I don't know what ever became of that initiative. Cannabis is the main drug used but there is a growing market for (unspecified) synthetic drugs. Cocaine is also widely abused and cocaine paste is widely smoked and gets alot of attention in the media. 

Paraguay is like the Jamaica of south america but its cultivated for sale to other south american countries primarily. The departments of Amambay, San Pedro, Canindeyu and Concepcion are primarily where it is cultivated.

Argentina is interesting in certain respects. MJ is of course the main drug of abuse. Cocaine is plentiful and apparently of decent quality. Unrefined cocaine paste "paco" is realy big in the ghettos. Although haven't read about a heroin scene, MDMA and LSD I have read are available to some extent. What is also interesting is the beginnings of a meth scene. Argentina is a major transhipment center for ephedrine and pseudo. Apparently some of this has found its way into small labs where it is converted to meth. This is interesting because ATSs seem to be non existent or their availability is excedengly rare in other south african countries.

Paco Smoking in Argentina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJqaILd0iQA

In the Falklands, in imitation of the trend in the UK amphetamine sulfate is the stimulant of choice rather than methamphetamine- you see, these people go to great lengths to maintain their britishness. Using speed is a necessary evil because counting sheep- which most people do in a proffessional capacity- have a way of putting a person to sleep. Falkland Islanders are a cosmopolitan bunch- in imitation of the south african's smoking of mandrax in a pipe on majat (dagga based smoking mixture), the Falkland Islanders smoke mandies on a bed of sheep's hair and smoke in a glass bottle neck fashioned from a bottle of daft bitters.

I'll try to post more info as I stumble across it but please contribute people out there especially if, unlike, me you've been to these places. Cheers

PS: the stuff about the Falklands was maybe a slight exageration8):D
............................................................................................................................


----------



## delsymfan

*Peru drug culture in review*

So I've hit the 2 month mark today in Peru. I've gotten chances to explore and really see a few different parts of the country. And in addition have gotten to know the people quite intimately between having a girlfriend and having met her friends and whatnot.

And I felt like sharing what I've seen about how this country views drugs, in comparison to my home nation the USA.

For me, its always been kinda hard back home. There just are not many people who view all drugs to be acceptable. I have one close friend who's tried almost everything I have (thanks to me) and he has been my only confidant in all my trials. 

Here the culture is vastly different, and very open minded. Marijuana and Cocaine are not prosecuted if you are caught with possession under a certain point. Essentially as long as you dont have enough to sell, you are in the clear. 

As a result, nobody fears being pulled over with a blunt, or being patted down or anything. People carry cocaine in their pockets all day. Just about any cab driver in town can help you buy it, and its not awkward to ask for something. 

As far as psych's go, people are very open minded and explorative. For instance, I've always found psychedelic use to have a bit of a stigma associated to it in the states. But here, people are pretty cool. San Pedro grows in the street, and you can see where somebody hacked a piece off to cook up. Shamans openly offer services, and there are lodges and resorts for Ayahuasca and San Pedro. And as a result other psychs, though not commonly seen, are acceptable to the people.

In other drugs, many pills are available OTC, and while opiate abuse is scarcely seen here, nobody would think less of you for doing it. Benzo usage is available, but again not widely done. When I enlightened my GF about Zolpidem use, she was eager to try it however. And people like to share experiences with things and find it interesting. Nobody looks at you as if you are bizarre or have a problem. 

In contrast, you dont hear about cocaine problems as much. Crack is hard to come by and cocaine is cut much cleaner and is much purer, resulting in less complications and, it seems, less need for other things. When coke is in house and is good, what more do they need? 

On another plus side, they dont really follow the US's scheduling system. Meaning basically every research chemical is up for grabs. Just got some AMT myself sent down here, and it gets here fast as shit. 5 days, weekend included. Crazy no? _I am on the hunt for 2c-b_ since it would be legal here.

I honestly feel quite at home with the folks here. I dont feel criticized and attacked for wanting to explore a wide variety of drugs. People here view it as a perfectly normal thing, scarcely different from having drinks with friends. And to me, it makes me so much more comfortable not having to hide how I am about my drug use. 

Anyway, I know this was a long yarn I be spinnin, so Im gonna stop now, but its awesome. I truly feel for the first time like I can be myself 100% with the peruvian drug culture


----------



## ItchyNZ

Nice post.

I think you'll find a similar attitude in quite a few countries outside the States. Just look at5 some of the drug policy in Europe - in Spain there is no criminal charges for straight possession. Holland has a soft line on drugs as well, marijuana has been decriminalize, small amounts of other drugs are tolerated. In Mexico you can carry small amounts of LSD, ecstasy, coke and marijuana without worrying about legal repercussions.

In New Zealand all drugs are illegal, but the police don't actively search for or try to bust recreational users. There's no way you could blatantly smoke a joint in public, but there's no stress at all about taking drugs at home or in clubs (ecstasy, speed etc) as long as you're not being overly obvious about it.


----------



## delsymfan

Yeah thats what I love here thats its like no big deal to bust out MJ or something. I mean they are still discreet and not blatant, dont need to attract attention, but people smoke joints on the street and cut lines in their laps.


----------



## EnYAY

sounds cool. 

Enjoy that coke man. i know i would...


----------



## ItchyNZ

It's interesting that countries that have quite laid back regulations with drugs, usually don't have a lot of the associated problems that you'd see in countries with strictly enforced prohibition.

I think drugs, in many cases are a totally victimless crime. That's not to say that I think every drug should be legal or that all drugs cause no problems ... just think a lot could be learned from countries who have chosen some kind of regulation of drugs rather than prohibition.

In the States does possession usually equal jail time? Or would that only be possession with intent to supply?


----------



## delsymfan

it can on repeat offenses. Most of the time its fine and community service first time possession.


----------



## jspun

Thanks for the post. From what I've read Columbia is another country that tolerates simple possession of amounts for personal use. Will try to dig up post later.


----------



## jspun

*Bolivian Cocaine Bars*

Here's an article that ringfinger posted in drugs in the media forum. Figure it has some pertinence to this thread. Thanks ringfinger!:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=458146 bolivian cocaine bar thread.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/aug/19/bolivia-cocaine-bar-route-36


"Tonight we have two types of cocaine; normal for 100 Bolivianos a gram, and strong cocaine for 150 [Bolivianos] a gram." The waiter has just finished taking our drink order of two rum-and-Cokes here in La Paz, Bolivia, and as everybody in this bar knows, he is now offering the main course. The bottled water is on the house.

The waiter arrives at the table, lowers the tray and places an empty black CD case in the middle of the table. Next to the CD case are two straws and two little black packets. He is so casual he might as well be delivering a sandwich and fries. And he has seen it all. "We had some Australians; they stayed here for four days. They would take turns sleeping and the only time they left was to go to the ATM," says Roberto, who has worked at Route 36 (in its various locations) for the last six months. Behind the bar, he goes back to casually slicing straws into neat 8cm lengths.

La Paz, Bolivia, at 3,900m above sea level – an altitude where even two flights of stairs makes your heart race like a hummingbird – is home to the most celebrated bar in all of South America: Route 36, the world's first cocaine lounge. I sit back to take in the scene – table after table of chatty young backpackers, many of whom are taking a gap year, awaiting a new job or simply escaping the northern hemisphere for the delights of South America, which, for many it seems, include cocaine.

"Since they are an after-hours club and serve cocaine the neighbours tend to complain pretty fast. So they move all the time. Maybe if they are lucky they last three months in the same place, but often it is just two weeks. Route 36 is a movable feast," says a Bolivian newspaper editor who asked not to be named. "One day it is in one zone and then it pops up in another area. Certainly it is the most famous among the backpacker crowd but there are several other places that are offering cocaine as well. Because Route 36 changes addresses so much there is a lot of confusion about how many cocaine bars are out there."

This new trend of 'cocaine tourism' can be put down to a combination of Bolivia's notoriously corrupt public officials, the chaotic "anything goes" attitude of La Paz, and the national example of President Evo Morales, himself a coca grower. (Coca is the leaf, and cocaine is the highly manufactured and refined powder.) Morales has diligently fought for the rights of coca growers and tossed the US Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) out of Bolivia. While he has said he will crack down on cocaine production, he appears to be swimming against the current. In early July, the largest ever cocaine factory was discovered in eastern Bolivia. Capable of producing 100kg a day, the lab was run by Colombians and provided the latest evidence that Bolivia is now home to sophisticated cocaine laboratories. The lab was the fourth large facility to be found in Bolivia this year.

Nowhere in South America is cocaine production growing faster than Bolivia. Reports by the UN show that in Colombia, production dropped 28% last year [2008], while in Bolivia it rose nearly 10%. "There is more interest and and investment in purifying coca paste here and exporting it, rather than sending it to Colombia for purification," Oscar Nina, Bolivia's top anti-drug official, said recently.

As the US and Colombian military put pressure on drug traffickers, operations are migrating into nearby countries, especially Bolivia, where the turf for illegal operations is as fertile as the valleys where the locals have grown coca for the last five centuries. Stopping cocaine tourism in La Paz could be as difficult as keeping Americans from drinking during prohibition.

Down in Route 36's main room, the scene is chilled. A half-hearted disco ball sporadically bathes the room in red and green light. Each table has candles and a stash of bottled water, plus whatever mixers one cares to add to your drink. In the corner, a pile of board games includes chess, backgammon, and Jenga, the game in which a steady hand pulls out bricks from a tower of blocks until the whole pile collapses. If it weren't for the heads bobbing down like birds scouring the seashore for food, you would never know that huge amounts of cocaine were being casually ingested. There's a lot of mingling from table to table. Everyone here has stories – the latest adventures from Ecuador, the best bus to Peru – and even the most wired "why-won't-he-shut-up?" traveller is given a generous welcome before being sent back to his table, where he can repeat those stories another 10 times.

"Everyone knows about this place," says Jonas, a backpacker who arrived two days earlier. "My mate came to Bolivia last year and he said, 'Route 36 is the best lounge in all of South America.'" It is certainly the most bizarre and brazen. Though cocaine is illegal in Bolivia, Route 36 is fast becoming an essential stop for thousands of tourists who come here every year and happily sample the country's cocaine, which is famous for both its availability, price (around €-- a gram) and purity.

The scene here is peaceful; there seems no fear that anyone will be caught. ("The owner has paid off all the right people," one waiter says with a smile.) A female backpacker from Newcastle slips on to one of the four couches arranged around the table. "We've brought some [cocaine] virgins here. This will be their first time, so we are just rubbing it on their lips. But they are lucky – you could never get such pure coke back home. In London you pay 50 quid for a gram that's been cut so much, all it does it make your lips numb and sends you to the bathroom."

Travellers' blogs also give the place a good writeup. "I travelled the world for nine months, and for sure La Paz was the craziest city and Route 36 the best bar of my entire trip," writes one, while another says, "Like to burn the candle at both ends? Well, here you can bloody well torch the whole candle." 

And torch your brain as well. Cocaine, as everybody knows, is highly addictive, destructive and easy to abuse. The rationale for outlawing cocaine was to protect public health – but instead the now 40-year experiment in prohibition has done little to protect the lives of millions of users worldwide who will snort whatever white substance is placed before them. The billions in annual profits have corrupted governments worldwide, and La Paz, without intending it, seems to have mutated into the front line of this failed drug war.


----------



## ChasingTheCat

In Vienna you can score pharmaceutlicals on the street easily in certain spots. Especially flunitrazepam, diazepam, oxazepam (usually 50mg tablets) as well as buprenorphine and retarded morphine

Heroin and coke are also easily available on the street. It often happens that the only people you meet at certain spots late at night are dealers - mostly african immigrants. You can be approached by as many as a dozen dealers on your way from the club to the next metrostation. Quality is very poor though. 

Weed is also easily available, there are is a big homegrower-scene and there are certain cafés where you can buy it. Potency is usually high, as well as prices, but there are cases of cut weed lately (sand, sugar-solution and even salts of lead )

At clubs one is often offered speed and ecstasy (mostly very poor quality), sometimes acid. Well and there is a huge freeparty and goa scene, where you can usually score your DOC in less then 10 Minutes, quality is usually moderate there.

With private connections one can obtain very high quality stuff relatively cheap, especially amphetamine, ketamine and acid, due to the proximity to eastern europe. 
Even encountered real MDMA lately, tested between 85 and 95% purity (we have a drug-testing program here in Austria )

Only thing i've never encountered so far is methamphetamine


----------



## ItchyNZ

You're not mission out on anything - that's a highly addictive and evil drug


----------



## Bell Ringer

*Hamburg/Berlin*

In the red-light district of Hamburg people -do not post exact location- people will sit on the edge a a bridge and shoot up in the open, broad daylight.  No one seems to do much about it although I did see a cop chasing one guy but that was in Berlin. I also saw many people hitting large bongs in open daylight in Berlin taking no attempt to hide it.

I liked Germany a lot, the police were very laid back there and seemed to be mstly concerned with violent crimes.


----------



## Bell Ringer

the_ketaman said:


> ^^Not here, theres coke but its notoriously impure and it'd give you a heart attack if I told you the standard price for a gram(of course when you have good connects things may be different)
> 
> In Sydney, Australia there are a few places where drugs are sold on the streets but as pkt said its not really open air. Most of the time you just ask some dude who looks like a junky and he'll be selling or he'll know someone close by who's selling. I get someone to score for me coz im a pussy, but the most common drugs the get on the street are heroin and ice(meth), anyone can go score that stuff but if you know the right people theres coke and prescription pills around(OC's MScontins) But most of it aint worth shit. Its pretty common to get ripped off unless you know someone reliable, and most times that ive been in these areas ive seen fights between dealers and customers.
> 
> The only drug ive found worth going to score is OC's because you know what your getting. Tried getting some meth once but it was mostly(if not all) sugar. If your going to use drugs in australia, find a house dealer, street dealers suck. But im being a good boy and gonna try to not use for a long time(how many times have I said that now?) so I dont need to score any shitty australian drugs. Because really, apart from pills, meth and pot, basically all drugs here suck or are overpriced.



I would have thought opium would be cheap and plentiful in AUS.


----------



## Sweet P

ItchyNZ said:


> You're not mission out on anything - that's a highly addictive and evil drug



Have you ever tried it yourself? Or are you just going by what the media tells people? The "P epidemic" here in NZ has certainly been good for television ratings.


----------



## DJ 303

with all due respect to itchynz, i don't think a drug itself can be labeled evil.
it has no intent or purpose.
however the addictive nature of it seems to drag some down the wrong path.
its interesting to see how different it is viewed and used in the states, in comparison to europe and east asia. (i only collaborate this info from louis theroux, BL, and stuff ive heard or read from folks in the U.S having never been there myself.)
however in japan and europe i have encountered and enjoyed the effects of good quality shabu (meth). this has always been with older, intelligent, interesting, morally upstanding and self-moderating individuals mainly in the music scene and has been fantastic.
never seen dirty meth whores, never encountered skanky thieving pikeys, and never fiended for the shit beyond weekend-zanie behaviour. have used it on and off for a few years and never found it to be the demon it is quite often portrayed as.
have i just been lucky with the social circles and cultures i've used in?
even if i wasn't so adamant about self-control, someone in my social circle would give me an arse kicking in the loveliest of ways before it got out of hand.
is this as rare as it appears to be?


----------



## Sweet P

DJ 303 said:


> never seen dirty meth whores, never encountered skanky thieving pikeys



Right here. 

Maybe I'm not the best person to be defending the drug, but I agree with your post. People need to be careful with their generalisations. I know plenty of recreational meth users who still live well, maintain successful jobs, and contribute to society.


----------



## DJ 303

lol.

i would like to say at this stage i'm not advising doing the drug or defending its addictive nature either.

however i would like to know more about people's experiences with the substance outside of the U.S.

is it chicken and egg stuff? the junkie or the junk? the tweaker or the tweak?
would meth have forced jesus to blag your sandals for his next tweak?
or have i really just been lucky?
i don't consider myself to be holier than thou, but at the end of a weekend, even if i do note a physical or mental crave, i just allow that to pass with a glass of red wine and a joint, a beer and a benzo, or a lovely meal and fine company. After using this substance for a few years now, am i suddenly one day gonna want to rape a granny for a point bag?
or are my friends gonna suddenly rape me for a point?
i don't see it somehow.
interesting.
any thoughts?


----------



## godskitchen

India is big on Hash - we rocked into a very flash night club in Bombay -after driving through the slums to a car park filled with porchas - Feraris' etc my cousin opened up a cigarette packet and just started smoking Hash it was so common everyone smoked it and seemed to have alot of it - GOA is well known for LSD  hippies and the forigen traveller never leaving to - Moonlighting parties and ofcourse Hash and E - We even had our taxi driver offer us 'treats" crazey.....


----------



## tyrael

Bell Ringer said:


> I would have thought opium would be cheap and plentiful in AUS.



Whys that? I wish! 





DJ 303 said:


> .... but at the end of a weekend, even if i do note a physical or mental crave, i just allow that to pass ....



I have also wondered this. I'm the same as you. I've "dabbled" in quite a few number of drugs, "hard" drugs included, for a while now and I don't find myself in the situation some people do (eg, addicted).

I think it would have to do with a combination of the physical differences of people (read: brain chemistry/makeup/etc.) and the personality.

Thoughts? Maybe this deserves it's own thread.


----------



## Bell Ringer

*I think so*



tyrael said:


> Whys that? I wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also wondered this. I'm the same as you. I've "dabbled" in quite a few number of drugs, "hard" drugs included, for a while now and I don't find myself in the situation some people do (eg, addicted).
> 
> I think it would have to do with a combination of the physical differences of people (read: brain chemistry/makeup/etc.) and the personality.
> 
> Thoughts? Maybe this deserves it's own thread.



Seems off topic, I agree a new thread would be good.


----------



## tyler5

hello there,

i'm coming to Riga in november (capital of LATVIA).
how is the local drug scene? any open air markets?
please do not post any exact locations
*snip* we cant help you with that*

thanks in advance


----------



## Vault13

I live and work in SE Asia.

You can find just about any type of drug in Bangkok except maybe whippets, prescription stimulants, and the research psychoactive drugs which aren't really popular.

Heroin - Good quality but not many dealers to score from surprisingly because there aren't that many users. Cost is a little higher than other SEA countries in Bangkok

Meth aka Yaba  - Available and the _best_ connection is to hire out a sex massage or bargirl and take her out for dinner a few times and become buddies. This doesn't mean you have to engage in sexual tourism but just become friends. These girls are usually very well connected and know how to score easily. The meth is pretty good quality and it's easy to get nice shards.

Coke - Used mostly in the club scene by middle/upper class Thais. A little harder to score, a bit pricey compared with the U.S. west coast, and the quality varies depending on how reliable your connection is. Just have to get to know well off people who party a lot.

Weed - Not too difficult to obtain. I've been offered it for free before in usual social settings but i'm not much of a weed smoker so I haven't bought it.

E - Same as coke..get to know the middle/upper class party Thais.


Laos - Very easy to score good quality mushrooms, opium, and weed in Vang Vieng where a few guesthouses sell it. I stop by occasionally to relax and do a little tubing, motorbiking, and shrooming. 



Haven't tried Cambodia yet but my friend says drugs are all over the place and easy to obtain.


----------



## carl

a little update on the cambodia scene

I've spent the past three months in a heroin induced haze, smoking a nice joint of fairly good ganja from time to time. None of this is hard to find, you will be offered as a foreigner. 

Easily available on the street: Ice/yaba, several qualities of marijuana, heroin, and occasionally MDMA
Pharmacies are your friend, diazepam ans alprazolam are stocked in every pharmacy in the country, and some of the bigger ones has more exotic ones like tempzepam and midazolam. This will all be sold OTC without a problem. Some pharmacies will sell ketamikne, but that has become very rare. I'm currently using pharmacy bought dihydrocodine to taper myself off of the heroin before my trip home...

This has come up on sever threads on BL, two in teh archives so I'll provide an answer for future reference....
The ONLY place I've found in Cambodia that has normal insulin syringes in Pharmacy De La Gare, on Monivong blvd. They are terumo brand, with 29 or 28g depending on your choice. Most other pharmacies have them, and they will sell them, but they are huge 25g monsters that aren't pleasant to use.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

That sounds like its been quite the adventure carl   :D


----------



## Eight0Eight

I'm in St Pauls, *Bristol* - a large city in the *UK*.

I score from an open-market. Its a road that this gang has basically just "claimed".

The only people that walk up and down it is dealers and junkies.

You just walk up to any one of them, say what you want - "B's" or "Whites" (H/crack), they give you the drugs, you give them the money - job done. They don't know your name, you don't know their name.

Its rough as fuck, but the gears of a good quality and size - and its fucking reliable. You can go there any time of day, any day of the week and score in a matter of seconds. The police just seem to turn a blind eye to it - as theres no "normal" residents left there to give a shit about.


----------



## carl

Cosmic Charlie said:


> quite the adventure


Debatable,  but thanks nonetheless. While it has been great, the end always comes. This country is a heaven for most users/junkies.
But you either choose to go home at some point, get sent home by your embassy and spend some time in jail here first, or you die. So I'm taking that proactive choice, and getting out of here...
With all the great pharmaceutical assistance, it's still not pleasant breaking a habit when you've been using the best dope in the world consistently for months straight.

back to the topic: the scene is thriving.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Carl, why has K disappeared from Cambodia? Seems odd they'd be worried about one particular drug, that tends to just incapacitate people for a couple hours without a lot of negative fallout, and let the other ones get sold willy nilly.


----------



## Fieldy

Pretty_Diamonds said:


> I visit Japan like every single year but I have never once done any drugs there.  It feels so wrong. :/
> 
> But marijuana seems to be EVERYWHERE.  Not the drug itself, but the sign.  Since reggae is now "in", you see the marijuana leaf on books, clothes, and just a bunch of random stuff everywhere.  I swear, it's crazy.
> 
> This is a whole section decided to "reggae" in some random store in a mall.



haha that looks like the 420 store? i did visit one whilst in AmericaTown in Osaka and couldn't help laugh at all the products. I really wish i could have found some bud over there but from what my ex gf (who is Japanese) told me is the Yakusa run everything and don't like foreigners.


----------



## carl

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> Carl, why has K disappeared from Cambodia? Seems odd they'd be worried about one particular drug, that tends to just incapacitate people for a couple hours without a lot of negative fallout, and let the other ones get sold willy nilly.



Ya know, I don''t have an answer. I have a friend who can buy vials without a problem, and he regularly cooks em up for the party scene down in snooky. So it's not impossible, at all, to come across. I've never had much luck in the pharmacies in the past year, nor have I heard many people being successful. I think it's how long you've had a relationship with your pharmacist.
Which brings me to the next point, why only K? I suspect it has something to do with the culture, and people very high on K scare cambodians. They think they are either dead, or inhabited by spirits. 
I had a polish traveler, who was well versed in substances, pass out in my door way, while it was half open. I didn't want to be rude and just drag him around, and the cambodians all wanted to call the ambulance and thought he had actually died. It took a lot of effort by me to keep him safe until he came out of his hole...

but that's just one experience, I have no clue if it's applicable to others on the drug.


----------



## carl

Anyone on a binge in a third world country? Tell us about it!
rachmin, any more stories about Yunan that might still be applicable today?


----------



## Mr.T

Im going to hit Thailand, Laos, Cambodia, Vietnam soon (2 Weeks)


----------



## Bomboclat

carl said:


> rachmin, any more stories about Yunan that might still be applicable today?



Rachamim has decided to no longer post in DC due to the fact that he doesnt feel that our rules for the forum are fair (sourcing, posting prices, that kind of stuff)


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

Charles Ferdinand said:


> Hi! *I live in Mexico.*
> If you're caught under the influence of some substance, of course you're going to be arrested and charged.
> If you carry the legal dose, you will just be taken to the penalist lawyer in the preventive jail, there you will explain the situation, maybe spend a half day in a cell, and then released.
> If you want to save time, you can always bribe the cops, or if you're not in the mood and they subtly suggest it, you can tell them (subtly) to fuck off, that you are carrying the legal dose and to make his job or let you go.
> FYI: The Cartels do NOT have influence in the senate, maybe in the army, or police, but not in the senate, I don't think so.
> 
> Regards.


_from http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7964364&postcount=75_

Mexico has a very conservative society, if you get caught and you are a foreigner, then you maybe try to get extorted, but you only have to do as I said before.
In the border cities, the cops should not even care if you carry a bag of cocaine, they generally look the other way, in those cities, crossing the border would be the problem.
If you go more to the south, then the scenario would be as I mentioned.
Any doubts I'll be happy to answer them.
And DO NOT let them sell you in higher prices just because you're an american and have dollars, but be careful.

PD. The scene in Sonora is legally the same as in the whole country, but generally, states south of Mexico city may be apply the law more "harshly".
In northern Sonora it's just like in TJ.

Regards!


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Rachamim has decided to no longer post in DC due to the fact that he doesnt feel that our rules for the forum are fair (sourcing, posting prices, that kind of stuff)



LMFAO.

I'm amazed rachamim abides the way I run P&S. Fun guy to debate with, but waaaay out there.


----------



## debaser

tyrael said:


> Whys that? I wish!



Don't they grow poppies all over the place in Tasmania (an island south of Australia)? I thought so.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Reading the comments about Veitnam, Laos, Cambodia, Thailand etc. I'm finding that SE Asia is pretty similar regardless of where you go.

Indonesia has benzos readily available over the counter and street drugs are easy to find in any tourist spot or even remote location.


----------



## Allaround

euphoricnod said:


> Indonesia has benzos readily available over the counter and street drugs are easy to find in any tourist spot or even remote location.



You might want to read this:

Robert Paul McJannett among first to face Bali's new drug laws

By Cindy Wockner in Jakarta
From: The Daily Telegraph
January 08, 2010 3:03PM

*AN Australian union official will be among the first to test new drug laws now in place in Bali which are even harsher than those that put Schapelle Corby behind bars for 20 years.*

Robert Paul McJannett, arrested last week in Bali and accused of trying to bring 1.7g of marijuana to the holiday island, will be one of the first people to be dealt with under the new regime, according to a report in The Daily Telegraph.

The new narcotics law, enacted late last year, stipulates minimum sentences for drug possession and import and export and makes it harder for people to claim they are addicts in order to be dealt with leniently and receive just a few months in jail.

In addition to the new laws is a Supreme Court practice note, which regulates the amount of drug which can be deemed to be for a user.

For marijuana the limit for a user is a maximum of one cigarette or 0.05g.

Anything over that and it is less likely the accused would be dealt with under legislation for users and addicts which carries a much more lenient jail term and offers the possibility of being sent to drug rehabilitation rather than jail.

The new laws are not good news for 48-year-old, who is now in Kerobokan Jail awaiting trial.

Police say that because Mr McJannett was allegedly caught with 1.7g they will not charge him with personal use because it is well over the 0.05g limit as required under the legislation.

In the past, Australians caught with small amounts of drugs in Bali have been convicted under laws for drug addicts and sentenced to just a few months in jail after providing doctor’s reports attesting to their addiction.

Model Michelle Leslie, caught with two ecstasy pills in her handbag, was sentenced to three months in jail.

Legislators said that one reason the law has been changed was to avoid people pretending to be addicts in order to have their sentence slashed and for genuine addicts to have the chance at rehabilitation in medical centres, not jails.

Police have said that Mr McJannett will be charged with a primary charge under article 111 of the new narcotics law for possession of a group one narcotic which carries a minimum sentence of four years and a maximum of 12 years.

The article covers planting, maintaining, owning, keeping, controlling or providing group one narcotics.

Group one includes heroin, cocaine and marijuana.

Mr McJannett will also likely face a subsidiary charge under article 113 for importing a group one narcotic with a minimum term of five years and maximum of 15 years.

However police say that because the amount involved was more than 0.05g which the Supreme Court has said is the limit for a user, they will not use article 127 which carries a maximum sentence of four years for using group one narcotics. There is no minimum term.

This means Mr McJannett is potentially exposed to a much more lengthy sentence than under the old laws.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...is-new-drug-laws/story-e6frf7jx-1225817400301


----------



## tekkeN

don't know *Lisbon* well yet at all but hash is very easy to get and fairly cheap (30 euro for a good half oz) and there are certain bars which allow it to be smoked, usually ones that also sell it.. most hash is dark sticky Moroccan but also seen Pakistani pollen 

weed is seems rare, saw it once and was low quality but there must be some green about.. only contact is my sister who has only been here a year but she managed to get some boss LSD at christmas, one blotter had me flying.. its about she just can't get in on tap

initial impression is its a pretty sweet place for drugs, getting a smoke is easy and I'm sure there is plenty of other stuff


----------



## carl

Any updates for my favorite DC thread? Somebody has to be in a far away land somewhere on a binge.... we want to hear about it!


----------



## Ramirez

Back in high school, when I went to Spain and was roomed with two guys from Cali, they were able to score a metal pipe and some hash relatively easy when we were in Costa Del Sol. There's even a good bit of weed merchandise there, although back then I wasn't really into the whole weed thing. I'd love to go back, though.

I've also heard it's somewhat easy to get it in Madrid, I heard about a friend of a friend who went there asking people "Hash? Hash?" and he was able to get it in less than an hour.


----------



## JohnnyHopkins

Ramirez said:


> Back in high school, when I went to Spain and was roomed with two guys from Cali, they were able to score a metal pipe and some hash relatively easy when we were in Costa Del Sol. There's even a good bit of weed merchandise there, although back then I wasn't really into the whole weed thing. I'd love to go back, though.
> 
> I've also heard it's somewhat easy to get it in Madrid, I heard about a friend of a friend who went there asking people "Hash? Hash?" and he was able to get it in less than an hour.



It is, Madrid(Spain, in general) is a drug/lifestyle mecca, imo.  You can live relatively cheap, and the people are overly friendly and it is easy to "couch-surf" because of their friendly nature.  I spent a year in and around Madrid, and I may have spent 2-3 grand during that year...plenty of odd-jobs to go around, and the party/drug scene is ideal for the twenty-something crowd...not to mention the ladies....ahhhhhhh the memories.  I'd love to retire to Madrid if possible...what a great place to spend a lifetime.  I say that about pretty much every city I spend significant time in(Guadalajara, Mexico...Cartagena, Colombia...Cebu, Phillipines...Snookyville, Cambodia...stick out).  I've wasted an inheritance traveling, and I'd gladly waste another...gotta find the right girl with a fat bank account though!


----------



## Ramirez

Madrid wasn't exactly my favorite area of Spain, seems like a hectic area at times and while the people there were friendlier than in an American city of comparable size, I liked Costa Del Sol because the weather was nicer, there's the Mediterranean, and it's got this...I dunno, warmer vibe to it. However, I would not mind living in Madrid and taking a summer vacation to the Costa Del Sol. Plus, there's interesting places like Cordoba, Sevilla, and Granada along the way, and that would make for a fun hashed-out roadtrip.


----------



## SWDRJuggalo

it may be somewhat obvious, but in jamaica, if you have a bunch of tattoos (i do) u will be constantly hounded and offered just about any drug known to man, they try to price you real high, you have to negotiate and tell them you will just walk to the next guy... i was only interested in a couple choices, but from what they listed they could get about anything, not sure if the stuff is any good or not...heard the coke was terrible, the weed an x were good


----------



## ControlDenied

the coke is probably crumbled up plaster from their shitty living room walls.

lol. you wear dreads and other "tribal" acessories...love to know the treatment you posers get in the countries where those fashions originated..haha...prime fodder for a fiending jamaican, brutha


----------



## SWDRJuggalo

ControlDenied said:


> the coke is probably crumbled up plaster from their shitty living room walls.
> 
> lol. you wear dreads and other "tribal" acessories...love to know the treatment you posers get in the countries where those fashions originated..haha...prime fodder for a fiending jamaican, brutha



yep while we were there i stayed in a all inclusive resort, some of them offered to party with us at clubs off the resort, i told them there was no way i would ever do that because we would get robbed if we did that, they swore up and down that everyone was friendly and it wouldnt happen...i let them know that if they came to america and got in the wrong area of town as tourists they would get robbed thats just how it works


----------



## psychomimetic

Jason702 said:


> I've never been to Mexico, but I have a buddy that goes and tells me this shit, but the guy isn't know for his honesty, so I wanted verification.
> 
> He tells me he and his buddies went into a pharmacy is Rosarito, a town south of Tijuana.  They walked in and the pharmacy had this binder like 500 pages thick, the pages looked an Excel printoff.  Had pictures, the brand name, then the generic name.  They tell me they left with Vicodin, Percoset, Adderall, and Codeine, no questions asked.  Like the Adderall generic alone was a 100 count bottle of 30mg pills for $50.
> 
> How true is this?



Totally true. I was in a border town in Mexico last year, and literally every 2 or 3 stores was a pharmacy (some were vetrinary, most were human). A lot of them even have boards on the sidewalk with ads written on them saying various pills- oxycodone, adderall, soma, etc are all common. I saw snip a bottle at one place, I'm sure it varys, and you don't need a prescription. A lot of people go from the US to Mexico to obtain even legitimate scripts because it's so cheap (also people go over for illegitimate ones all the time of course).


----------



## JohnnyHopkins

Ramirez said:


> Madrid wasn't exactly my favorite area of Spain, seems like a hectic area at times and while the people there were friendlier than in an American city of comparable size, I liked Costa Del Sol because the weather was nicer, there's the Mediterranean, and it's got this...I dunno, warmer vibe to it. However, I would not mind living in Madrid and taking a summer vacation to the Costa Del Sol. Plus, there's interesting places like Cordoba, Sevilla, and Granada along the way, and that would make for a fun hashed-out roadtrip.



Exactly...all of you teens who are finishing up HS, or recent college grads, or hell anyone of any age....do this before you die.  I'd also spend a year just backpacking by yourself, or a close friend or two(after you've saved up ten grand or so), and find your own mecca.  It's is out there, this planet is an amazing place(lol...compared to all of the other ones I've been to, right?)...enjoy the weekend all.


EDIT: Regarding Mexican pharmacies...I'm not so sure it's as "Wild West" as it used to be ten years ago, and in cities like Guadalajara/Mex City/Monterrey/Oaxaca/etc ...any all of the resort towns you 'aint walking into any pharmacy and picking up narcotics or benzos without an Rx....however, some of the border towns still have "under the table" dealings, but be very careful about how you ask, and if the pharmacist makes a phone call right after you ask? Run, don't walk, as the cops will be coming(looking for a bribe, of course...with part of that going to the pharmacist!)...again, you can get lucky, but it's much harder now than it was ten years ago.  I'd stick to asking the workers of the night, so to speak, or working girls...they are the best bet, in my humble opinion.


----------



## tr3jo

Alright I dont want to go into detail. But...

For the last 6 months, I have been chilling in Cali...Colombia..

Weed is legal up to 2 grams, and if you get caught with more, a 5 dollar bribe will solve all your problems witht the cops....

The Booze Is ridciously cheap, beers are like 60 cents... Bottles of Vodka can be like $7 and other things.

There are literally no such things as subsriptions here so you can waltz into pharmacies and buy what you want lol

And the Cocaine... All im gonna say, is if you dont get mugged for being foriegn and can actually find a good source... All of those Colombian Cocaine Fantasies you have when you are smoking weed in your own country, can actually come true haha...


----------



## justsayknow

I cbf reading the whole thread but for me Peru was awesome. Im sure colombia would be equally good if not better.

Cheap coke. Ayahuasca and san pedro freely available (I didnt indulge in any hallucinogens this time) and good weed. Also over the counter xanax and valium. 

There was also a bit of a psy trance scene. I was lucky enough to be there at the same time as they were having an outdoor psytrance party at Urubamba between the river and the peaks of the Andes.

I did hear some stories about the cops and drug dealers running scams but I never got caught up with it or carried anything on me.


----------



## The Straight Dope

This has definitely been one of the most interesting posts on the forum...


----------



## justsayknow

How so?


----------



## The Straight Dope

By post I meant this whole thread in general, sorry about that, my mistake .

But yeah this whole thread kicks ass, definitely one of the most interesting reads on bluelight. It's nice to read about interesting real life things that aren't from mainstream newspapers, especially of the world at large.


----------



## justsayknow

The thread does make for some good reading for sure. I wish I had read it before I went to South Africa.

I was questioning some of the people I stayed with there about Mandrax and they couldnt tell me what was in it, only that it makes you crazy!! It didnt make me want to go out and get any. Needless to say they werent drug users. If I had known it was qualuude I probably would have made an effort to find some...

As for what I did find there. In Cape Town the club scene seemed to be awash with party drugs. Coke, E, Meth and Mushrooms according to the locals anyway, I just stuck with my KWV brandy. Further up the coast in the Transkei tribal trust lands weed and mushrooms were being sold fairly openly. Both of which were strong and ultra cheap. 

Further up in East Africa (Zambia,Tanzania and Zanzibar)there was also cheap weed and some Khat for sale in the muslim areas. I didnt see any magic mushrooms but the fungus there was fucking amazing. Massive white edible mushrooms that you could use as an umbrella and these little bright red and orange ones that were also edible.


----------



## jspun

> I was questioning some of the people I stayed with there about Mandrax and they couldnt tell me what was in it, only that it makes you crazy!! It didnt make me want to go out and get any. Needless to say they werent drug users. If I had known it was qualuude I probably would have made an effort to find some...



Dude, you were in Mandrax country- Capetown is were the scenes at, although there its a ghetto drug like crack, heroin and PCP in other countries. Cape flatts is were to find it big among the colored community. According to Hexxx, a ritcheous SA member of BL its not widely available outside of Cape Town (he lives in Gauteng or J-Burgh, I think. This is from my Methaqualone thread:

post# 64



> To go with mandrax smoking scenes in you tube documentary I posted in my previous post I found in google books a book called rainbow vice by ted leggett. I'll post the excerpt latter because the link is on my other laptop. In the chapter "white pipe gangsterism" they get into the whole methaqualone smoking scene in SA.
> 
> It talks about the history of mandrax abuse. The pills called "buttons" on the street are crushed up and smoked. In contrast to other countries that saw the use of MQ decrease in the early 80s and then die out by the end of the decade. In South Africa use and abuse increased through the 80s until 70% of all drug seizures in SA were for this drug. Aparently, the drug is being produced in labs in India primarily- both licit and illicit was initially imported into SA via the large Indian South African population. There is also a compelling argument mentioned that the aparteid government was involved in producing MQ to pacify non whites- some of this evidence came out in the findings of the Truth and Reconcilliation Commission (TRC).
> 
> This excerpt mentions the market for mandrax. An overview of how its produced and pressed into pills. Aparently big buttons are sought after and called "titanics". In spite of the fact that buttons must be reduced to powder in order to smoke in a white pipe, people will not buy MQ in a powder form- this phenomena is similar to yaba in thailand. Whether because of nostalgia or the pills imply greater legitamacy and cant be cut after pressing only the pill form is available on the market. They are usually 30-80% MQ with diphehydramine which potentiates the drug. They are usually pressed with "Mx" imprints and disturbingly swastikas and SS logos (even though they are not produced by white supremicist gangs, but by mostly by coloured or Indian gangs). Star of Davids are on some buttons and other logos too ("golfstix" are kind of like the VW logo upside down, were the M commes together forming an X except there is a seperation or the logo broken in half vertically rather than horizontally like the VW logo .)
> 
> The methods of smoking are described too. "To make a white pipe, a beer bottle is broken off at the neck so that part of the body remains attached." [You can see this in the you tube docu I posted]. Sometimes the fracture line is softened with a flame, to make a cleaner break. A 'pacie' is created by folding a piece of cigarette foil or other paper into a spiral shape. This is wedged in the neck of the bottle and acts as a filter." Certain particular brands of tobacco are mixed with a specially prepared low grade cannabis (dagga) called "majat". The button is then crushed and applied to the top of the preparation forming the "cream". " A lighter is then applied to the cream and the user draws from the bottom."
> 
> The experience is then described. "The white pipe experience is an intense one. The initial rush is so powerful that many users 'ert' or 'earth' immediately after use. They lose conciousness of their surroundings and fall to the ground drooling. The total loss of control means that mandrax (Mx) can only be smoked among trusted companions, which reinforces the social nature of the drug." Aparently once this stage is over, users slip into a euphoric peaceful state that that has been likened to heroin intoxication but with more incoordination.
> 
> The majat is prepared from low quality dagga and tobacco. It is unclear what the full story is with its preparation according to the author but parafin wax and other additives are introduced to facilitate the vaporizing of Mx. "Users say majat is preferred for white pipe because it does not overpower the Mx and because it blackens nicely." In the documentary you can see the white pipes sparking, I wonder if its the Mx or an additive in the majat the causes the preparation to spark. Its trippy that people develop different methods to optimize the smoking of different drugs and that alot of the paraphenelia is similar for each drug even between different parts of the world. A kind of convergent evolution. The majat mentioned sounds like its similar to the prefered way PCP is package in the Silicon Valley. The material that the KJ is sprayed on to form a lenios is usually parsely or dirt weed. Although with KJ there is less of a concern of overpowering the high because its already a drug that overpowers most others-but whats choosen might have been because it optimizes the vaporization of the PCP. As usual I digress. But anyway this is a good book excerpt and not a long read. I recomend highly you read this if you are even the least bit interested in the Mx phenomena in South Africa or methaqualone in general.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Y4i...a'&f=false
> 
> And for my example of the phenomena of convergent evolution between different drug scenes here is a youtube Al Jazeera broadcast on tik (meth) use in South Africa. The pipes they use there are the same types that are used here in California. But in keeping with the thread, one of the Tik heads smokes Mx to chill out his meth high at the very end.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySLoAvfthIU
> 
> Enjoy



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=383536&highlight=METHAQUALONE

Johny Hopkins:



> City/Monterrey/Oaxaca/etc ...any all of the resort towns you 'aint walking into any pharmacy and picking up narcotics or benzos without an Rx....however, some of the border towns still have "under the table" dealings, but be very careful about how you ask, and if the pharmacist makes a phone call right after you ask? Run, don't walk, as the cops will be coming(looking for a bribe, of course...with part of that going to the pharmacist!)...again, you can get lucky, but it's much harder now than it was ten years ago. I'd stick to asking the workers of the night, so to speak, or working girls...they are the best bet, in my humble opinion.



Great advice except the Mexican fed decriminalized certain quatities of drugs. I think the cops are to busy getting shot at at the moment to be working with pharmacists and I was advised by a Mexican on this board to consider standing your ground- I would just pay them off. The hookers suggestion great advice no matter were you are. My friend had a brothel he would go to were the girl would bring a pipe full of shards up to you while another would start getting busy. A few months ago, dudes were doing coke off strippers tits with cops right outside the door in TJ- Heat definately increase farther south you get.

ANYONE KNOW THE CURRENT SCENE DOWN THERE (In TJ, Rosarito, Rocky Point, and other border towns) OR DO I NEED TO MAKE A FIELD TRIP- In the interest of educational/journalistic integrity.

You realy can find Adderal in the pharmacies. How bout dexedrine or seconal?


----------



## jspun

A better you tube vid of mandrax smoking is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtCClK5bWkU

It starts off with them doing it and the 26:15 into you tube vid. The one in the previous post is about TIK (meth mostly) and has a small segment on mandrax smoking. The above shows explicit mandrax smoking, makes it look really fun. Trippy how the scene evolved, According to the truth and reconciliation precedings, special branch of the aparteid government were stockpilling drugs like MDMA, Mandrax, heroin, ect... esepecially Mandrax and distributed it in townships to undermine the efforts of the ANC and other anti aparteid groups by disaminating the drugs in the community. If you see the first part of this vid and the 26:15 into it you see how addicts would be too fucked up to make good insurgents with a habit. You get then as pills, but people crush them up and smoke mandrax according to the above in a specially designed broken beer bottle and specially designed smoking mixture that contains dagga and other stuff.


----------



## jspun

Howz the scene in the mexican border cities these days. Whats the latest and how is the price without mentioning specific price and quality of the goods. Has the pharm scene changed- nice to get adderal and dexedrine if they are around somewhere. Seconal is being released on the world market and nembutal is available at vet pharms- atleast it was intil death sources fucked things up for people. Nembutal as shards are a classic combo with some xanax (6-8 mg) and 0,5- 1 mg of halcion to sleep. Unfortunately drug tourists and the New York times senationalism probably fucked that up. Oregon is probably a good place to get seconals if you can fake a life threating condition requiring euthanasia and just use it recreationaly- thats way easier said than done. *So whats the latest: TJ, Ensenada, Rosorito, Peurto Nuevo, Mexicali, Rocky point , ect... what is the scene like down there.* Are cops still protecting crystal sales outside of kiosks and all the other insanity of TJ? How big is the military presence down their these days? Maybe I'll make a trup, I need stadol (tianeptine) for my depression and maybe some piracetam. Whatch the above vid, it is prety cool to bad you cant get mandax in mexico anymore. My wife and her friends used to call it "mex X" because for them the high was like E but it made them supper horny.


----------



## justsayknow

lol I drove through the cape flats... it did not seem like the kinda place I would like to fall down on the ground drooling after smoking mandrax.

Interesting posts about the apartheid history of the drug there though.

Let us know how you go in Mexico.


----------



## The Straight Dope

Hey I've got a nice little story about madrid.

It's at the bottom of the following post:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8551729#post8551729


----------



## awrt

very interesting thread  i know there has been a bit posted about india, but my gf and I are traveling to India at the end of the year. would it be safe enough to buy weed or hash off the street without a serious risk of being caught?


----------



## kokomo

TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> I can't imagine anywhere else in the world having open air drug markets like we have in the cities of America


lol where i live (a middle east country) ud get shocked how ppl deal in public places, even police cams all over the city aint able to prevent it


----------



## debaser

There are open air drug markets everywhere in Europe, even in the most repressive countries.


----------



## DavisK4high247

*The coke in Jamaica is good if you can get a dealer..*



SWDRJuggalo said:


> it may be somewhat obvious, but in jamaica, if you have a bunch of tattoos (i do) u will be constantly hounded and offered just about any drug known to man, they try to price you real high, you have to negotiate and tell them you will just walk to the next guy... i was only interested in a couple choices, but from what they listed they could get about anything, not sure if the stuff is any good or not...heard the coke was terrible, the weed an x were good



Coke in jamaica is like anywhere,if you find the right people then you get really good coke,if not you get the "tourist coke" which is cheap but not very good.Also you can get heroin there that is cheap and pretty strong,weed is exspensive in tourist areas for good bud,but if you now someone there ,you can go out to the country and the dudes will sell you buds right off the plant,which means you gotta dry it out and shit yourself,but you can get good mid grade quality sinsemilla for cheap in the country ,where as the same bud would cost you 10 times more for an ounce.I went to the mountains with a dude I know from there and got a trash bag full for less than a Ben Franklin..lol...it was Jamacian Red Point sinsemilla also which is primo outdoor weed...anyway you gotta know someone to do that or risk life and limb ...


----------



## iris acht

I've been in Busan, South Korea for the past 6 weeks, and there is almost no drug abuse, even among college students. I've heard that the bud is shitty and 5 times as expensive as in the States. Mostly people just drink. IME pharmacists cannot be easily bribed; this is not a 3rd world country. I think in Seoul there are lots of foreigners' clubs and bars where there are more drugs available, possibly club drugs/uppers, but that is mostly speculation on my part. 

I considered going to the bad part of town to try my luck, but decided against it as I have only a very rudimentary grasp of the language, and it would be difficult to know who to ask in any case. Korea is almost 100% ethnically Korean. Hate to say it, but the ethnic diversity (and poverty falling along those ethnic lines) in the US makes it much easier to find open air markets.


----------



## brimz

Portugal is crazy they got a open air market 5 mins from the police station in oporto!
The police just blind eye it most of the time, with the occasional visit to show they exist.
per.sonally i think there is alot of corruption cos the police never come when It;s rush hour for heroin.
They only come when no one is serving up?


----------



## machoki

Right now I live in Belgium. I started doing weed immidiately when i got here. In my school -which is a normal belgian french speaking school- we usually went about 20 people smoking before, during, and after school. Crazy times. 

Then I changed school to an english speaking. It's in Brussels too, and weed is amazingly popular here 2. Im totally serious when I say that 40% of th sudents over 14 years of age smoke up at least once a month. If you want to score, you could just go the the parks, they will find you, if you wont find them, thats for sure.

But originally i come from Hungary. You can't find weed just on the streets, harder drugs are more common there. The easiest way to get coke, meph, speed is by going clubbing. It has happened several occasions that i just stepped on a guys shoes why dancing or something, then he looks at my and asks if i want to score.. Coke, meph and speed can be found in every nightclub. Mephedrone is still legal, thats probably the biggest drug right now in Budapest.

As you can guess i tried weed in Belgium, mephedrone and speed in Budapest.


----------



## guilhas

man , if i could i will go to USA. i am not so far, bit for me USA is paradise, meth, dexies, adderall, all king of a good speed lover, paradise in earth!


----------



## psychomimetic

jspun said:


> Howz the scene in the mexican border cities these days. Whats the latest and how is the price without mentioning specific price and quality of the goods. Has the pharm scene changed- nice to get adderal and dexedrine if they are around somewhere. Seconal is being released on the world market and nembutal is available at vet pharms- atleast it was intil death sources fucked things up for people. Nembutal as shards are a classic combo with some xanax (6-8 mg) and 0,5- 1 mg of halcion to sleep. Unfortunately drug tourists and the New York times senationalism probably fucked that up. Oregon is probably a good place to get seconals if you can fake a life threating condition requiring euthanasia and just use it recreationaly- thats way easier said than done. *So whats the latest: TJ, Ensenada, Rosorito, Peurto Nuevo, Mexicali, Rocky point , ect... what is the scene like down there.* Are cops still protecting crystal sales outside of kiosks and all the other insanity of TJ? How big is the military presence down their these days? Maybe I'll make a trup, I need stadol (tianeptine) for my depression and maybe some piracetam. Whatch the above vid, it is prety cool to bad you cant get mandax in mexico anymore. My wife and her friends used to call it "mex X" because for them the high was like E but it made them supper horny.



I'm not sure about the mexican border towns south of california, but I think they're all about the same. I was in a border town pretty recently, it's very, very dangerous. Interior Mexico is still reasonably safe, but the border is not. Tijuana I know is very bad, but the worst is Juarez. The cops are at war with the cartels or on the side of the cartels, but the cartels have control of some cities (Juarez is one, maybe Tijuana too). The military presence is pretty heavy along the border, but not as much once you get a few miles into Mexico. The pharmacies are still operating, it's probably safe to just pop into a town right along the border, but do it during the day and I wouldn't advise going to Tijuana, I'd go for one of the smaller towns. That's not counting the danger of drug trafficking charges if you get caught bringing pills from pharmacies back to the US. I highly advise not staying in a border town, but the interior is still cool.


----------



## guilhas

Checz republib must be a paradise, they decriminanilized drugs recently, you can have for comsumption 2 grams of hero or coke, besides that "pervitin" labs in Europe are mostly in that country.


----------



## DavisK4high247

*If you can get Ice aka meth why synthesize methcathinone?*



C_Tripper said:


> Hear hear. Try being in SE QLD (no, not Brissy). Gah. Good luck getting anything without a good contact. Luckily, I have one: no street dealers for me.
> 
> Most of the drugs we do in this scene are standard pharms (Codeine [chuckles a little], Oxycontin, Diazepam, Tempazepam), Ice, MDMA (pure through my contact), and weed. That's about it.
> 
> My circle of friends stick to pharms, although we've recently been offered H as well as Opium itself which has us interested. Mostly, we stick to things that we know we're getting. I'm the chemist usually: possibly going to try and synth methcathinone very soon. Basically, unless we know exactly where it came from (pharms, or if we make it ourselves, or our very good contact), we don't touch it.



If you have crystal meth aka Ice then why waste the precursor chems to make methcathinone,as it is ephedrine or psudoephedrine that has been through an oxidation reaction versus meth which is mad eusing a reduction of pseudos or ephedrine as you must know,,methcathinone is a poor substitute for methamphetamine ,I have had both and I say make meth not methcathinone if you are gonna make some drugs like that...lol.


----------



## DavisK4high247

*We were able to bring back a 3 month suppl yof pharms from mexico*



psychomimetic said:


> I'm not sure about the mexican border towns south of california, but I think they're all about the same. I was in a border town pretty recently, it's very, very dangerous. Interior Mexico is still reasonably safe, but the border is not. Tijuana I know is very bad, but the worst is Juarez. The cops are at war with the cartels or on the side of the cartels, but the cartels have control of some cities (Juarez is one, maybe Tijuana too). The military presence is pretty heavy along the border, but not as much once you get a few miles into Mexico. The pharmacies are still operating, it's probably safe to just pop into a town right along the border, but do it during the day and I wouldn't advise going to Tijuana, I'd go for one of the smaller towns. That's not counting the danger of drug trafficking charges if you get caught bringing pills from pharmacies back to the US. I highly advise not staying in a border town, but the interior is still cool.



When I went to Mexico we were allowed to bring back a 3 month supply of pharms across the border,although it was xanax normally,no schedule 2 or 3 usually,,fuck we could declare it at the customs office ,that was 10 years ago and in El paso on the pedestrian bridge into juarez...You would not catch me in a broder city these days and even many resort citys are not safe,as your US passport is more valuable than your cash or to most your life!!


----------



## pirate24

rachamim said:


> stuff



Hey rachamim, I'll be going to manila in a few weeks.  Is it generally safe to buy stuff off the streets (specifically weed, mdma and ice and maybe coke) like in cambodia or do you have to know the right people?

Speaking of which, cambodia is a pretty easy place to score.  I went last year and, though the lake was demolished, there's still a thriving open air market next to where the lake used to be.  You just walk down the street and the tuck-tuck drivers will make the weed signal (pretend to smoke a joint), if you want to buy you get in the tuk-tuk and they show you the goods (weed, coke, opium, h and ice).  I must have looked pretty nervous because they kept telling me to relax and that "it's OK".  They're pretty nice for drug dealers too.  Afterwards they bought me a beer and some rolling papers.  Judging from what I've been hearing, though I suspect I got ripped off - I paid $50 for a 1/4 gram of h (still the best h I've ever had mind) and no pricingfor a sack of shitty weed.  Later on I paid no pricing  for about 100mg of the purest ice I've ever had.  I also got ripped off paying no pricing for a bag of useless inert powder from some teen who actually took me to his house for the deal.


----------



## candycandy

iris acht said:


> I've been in Busan, South Korea for the past 6 weeks, and there is almost no drug abuse, even among college students. I've heard that the bud is shitty and 5 times as expensive as in the States. Mostly people just drink. IME pharmacists cannot be easily bribed; this is not a 3rd world country. I think in Seoul there are lots of foreigners' clubs and bars where there are more drugs available, possibly club drugs/uppers, but that is mostly speculation on my part.
> 
> I considered going to the bad part of town to try my luck, but decided against it as I have only a very rudimentary grasp of the language, and it would be difficult to know who to ask in any case. Korea is almost 100% ethnically Korean. Hate to say it, but the ethnic diversity (and poverty falling along those ethnic lines) in the US makes it much easier to find open air markets.



Hey... I'm Korean-Japanese-American and I've been to both Korea and Japan many times... seriously, don't even bother looking. Even in the slums you won't find it. If you hang out w/ certain rock band guys and they trust you enough they might hook you up w/ weed, but it's bound to be shitty and pot possession in Korea is a crazy heavy charge, up to ten years or shit like that. Totally not worth it. Clubs where lots of expats and Korean kids who go to school in America hang out when they're home for vacation, you might come across some X if you are lucky... but again, ain't gonna be good stuff, expensive, and if you get caught charges will be ridic. Gangs there apparently deal with meth, but I've never known anyone to use it or seen it, only hearsay and news articles... why do you think Koreans drink so much? Haha.

Crazy thing is, up until early 90's they didn't have prescription system at all so you could get any legal drugs you wanted to without scripts... totally different story now.

Pretty much same situation in Japan, I used to work for a rock promoter who booked shows in Japan and bands were always complaining they couldn't find shit there. I warned them...

For the most part Far East Asia (not including Southern Asia, obviously) is gonna be pretty grim. Even in China you gotta go all the way to Southern China and even then if you're a foreigner you're probably shit outta luck... but I'll admit I've only been to China twice and not super familiar with it.

P.S. Edited to say Asian doctors, even those in America (if they were born in Asia) are notoriously stingy w/ painkillers, so I wouldn't try that route either...


----------



## justsayknow

So Bali Indonesia.
Magic mushrooms available in certain parts of kuta in smoothies or apparently whole aswell. Seemed legit from the people I met who had taken them.

Every second person on the street in the main tourist district wants to sell you weed, ephedrine, or viagra. It seemed that many if not most of the ephedrine tablets were fakes so I could only assume that the other pills would also be counterfeits.

Lots of bunk ecstacy tablets for sale but I met some people who had come across the real deal. There was some 2-ct-7 doing the rounds in the club scene that was legit.

Also the pharmacies were more restricted than I had been led to believe. 

On the whole I would recommend staying away unless you know someone over there especially considering the penalties are fairly harsh. Proceed with caution.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

If I can make a very sweeping generalization, Asia is a part of the world where you really have to be connected and know the right people to be able to find and use illicit drugs without major risk. It isn't that people there don't use drugs -- there are drug users among all humanity. But the social and legal penalties of being labeled a drug user in most Asian cultures are so stiff, that most people who do them or sell them keep that part of their life well hidden to all but their tightest and most trusted friends.

Granted, I have used my share of drugs in Asia (both northeast and southeast). But I was either too young and dumb to realize the risk I was taking in seeking them out, or I happened to fall in with the right crowd, and be trusted enough by them.

I hear Cambodia and the Philippines might be exceptions (I've never been to either), but all in all, not the part of the world to be a drug tourist.


----------



## farmaz

My nan died a few days ago & im due to get a fair few £'s in the next month or two.

i was looking into a worldwide drug tour tbh kinda like south amercia for yage, bolivia for the coke, holland for the weed, laos/cambodia for the heroin or maybe pakistan.

this thread gonna give me a good read over the next day.

i was speaking to a mate off here last night (blind helper monkey) and he said about the heroin market in india, they pay £3-£5 for a gram of what they call "brown sugar" it comes wrapped in straw & its around 70% then they also have white heroin but thats a bit too much for me tbh.

anyone know of any heroin markets in india, the laws etc & if what he was told on bluelight about this brown sugar is true or just another phantom forum lie.

any advice about good places to visit, really £'s aint a issue i got £10,000 coming to me i deffo want to go to Peru for some amazon yage but apart from that im open minded.


----------



## OhZvir

I don't know much about drug scenes besides the U.S. and Eastern Europe... The main difference is that finding shit in Eastern Europe is tricky. Most of cannabis and hash comes from Afghanistan, rarely you get stuff homegrown by some hippies. Heroin comes from middle east too. Users are found in every major town. But in terms of raves and psychedelics it's even worse.. Only big cities, only through good connection. 90% of the drug trade is controlled by organized crime


----------



## azgaza

I live in Amsterdam, the netherlands and I know both the law and the situation pretty well, so here's a description.


*'Legal' drugs:*
Cannabis, weed and hash are sold in stores named coffeeshops, which is a pretty well known fact I guess. Its not actually legal and its produced illegaly but its legal to sell and buy in stores. Its also very openly smoked, before the smoking ban in pubs and bars too, on the street, in parks; there is really no enforcement against that of any kind. The current gouvernment unfortunately isn't too happy with the coffeeshops claiming 'drug tourism' caused by them causes problems, which isn't true. Because of that they now want to bring in a 'weed-card' which is a membership card for coffeeshops that only dutch citizens can get, even in Amsterdam, which Amsterdam and everyone in it is pissed off about. Weed use is very populair in all age groups and there is not múch social stigma, even some school teachers and bosses are pretty much ok with it if its 'done in your free time'.
Smart shops used to sell magic mushrooms until 2007 and typically RC's until they get banned. They now still have one type of mushrooms that was overlooked in the ban that contains psilocin but looks a bit different, also they still sell grow kits so mushrooms are still easily and legally optained even though they have been banned. These shops also sell salvia.
Over the counter not a lot of good stuff is going on I think, there is codeine containing cough syrop with no other drugs in it and ofcourse DXM but nothing fancy.

*Illegal drug scene*
_One great detail is that we have anonymous drug testing available, you can go there, give them a sample of the drug you have (like one pill, one hit of lsd, bit of powder) and they send it to a lab where its tested for contents and purity and you can phone for the results, and its even free._
Overal; seriously very decent. Some overal trends first; mdma, cocaine and amphetamine are probably most common and populair. They are used at clubs, parties, raves somewhat openly depending on the event but some events have zero tolerance, I have no experience with zero tolerance parties but appearantly they're pretty strict on those. Overal the law is mild, they're not actively searching for use, and if you're caught high but with nothing on you you can't get in trouble, small amounts won't get you in trouble, medium amounts but no dealing gets you fines and dealing gets in prison. In order of how common they appear to be:

mdma: Found at raves, both legal and illegal and clubs, very common, also in a more mainstream crowd, probably the most populair illegal drug. Until +- 2006 quality was high but it has dropped recently and more mcPP and other crap containing pills show up. Crystal pure mdma is available but only though underground networks, meaning if you don't know the right people you'll never see it, there appears to be plenty of it though.
*cocaine: * I don't know much about the scene, only that its seriously common and a lót of people turn to do cocaine. I believe its one of the few drugs where buying of the street it somewhat common, but I don't know the details.
speed: Really quite common too, same scenes as mdma, but more underground. The only speed used is normal amphetamine and dex-amphetamine, meth doesn't exist in the Netherlands, no one seems to do it. Quality of speed is typically not that wonderful, 30-40% pure.
LSD (and other illegal psychedelics) A lot of people claim its rare, but it really isn't. The only thing is that LSD goes through underground networks only and is only seriously common in a few scenes. I must add that permanent autonomous zones exist where LSD is easily available and openly used but no one is getting any details. In some scenes its seriously everywhere and on those parties you just have to ask the first or second person you happen to talk to and you will find LSD, or if you live here you probably found the network soon enough.
Ketamine Similair story for LSD, only a different scene. Is usually pure or almost pure, usually racemic or S ketamine. Its actually nót on the 'opium list', just on the medicin list, still you're breaking the law if you have it and aren't a vet or doctor or for some odd reason managed to get a prescription. Doesn't mean its hard to find though, again only at some parties of certain scenes and underground networks.
RC's:  Relatively common, through internet ordering and also for the illegal ones through the networks that most stuff is sold through.

I don't really know about heroin, I don't really see any usage of it at all anywhere, except for the homeless junkies at the train stations, where its appearantly also sold. Seems uncommon; party drugs are much much more common and more openly used.

I do think that unless you are in the right scene of raves/parties or know dutch friends that use harddrugs (not-weed drugs) it might actually be not the easiest tast to find drugs but if you live here for a while you'll notice its pretty big overal.



----------------

Two other countries I have experience with are the UK and Portugal. For the UK; it appears weed is as easily optainable and widely used as it is here, only its a bit less publicly smoked but still other then you have to phone someone for weed instead of go to a store its not that different. The biggest difference I noticed is that they have less psychedelic drugs there and more heroin. There appears to be no heroin users over here but there they are seriously everywhere and its much more common. Other then that I think the differenc eisn't use.

Portugal has great, great hash and the only time I was there was on a hippie festival, which isn't the best judging of a country, bút there was no enforcement against selling or using drugs ón that festival, which was a legal festival with security and entry fee's and all that stuff, so if portugal has thát I guess is can't be bad. They also have a law that decriminalizes posession of small amounts and usage, and I was able to openly smoke a joint on the lissabon airport without any problems.

Guess all of europe is pretty much alike.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i spent 2 1/2 months in europe over the summer. cities in france, netherlands, belgium, spain, portugal, andorra (here you might have trouble), and italy. you can buy drugs in just about any city by just walking through the right area and making eye contact. it's a shitty but quick way to buy drugs. "hashish, speed, coca." if you are determined, you can even get nugs. only time i ever heard "dope" was talking to a hobo--that was never included in the quick lists dealers would run off. it's weird; people in the street always want trade numbers after you score, which is sketchy and unnecessary because they'll be in the same place the next day/night.

in spain, some of the guys we got hash from had their stash buried in the ground. you would tell them how much, and they go dig it up for you. actually the best hash we got, but the priciest too. 

ibiza was crazy. people would walk up to you and try to sell you crack and 6 oclock at night and 6 olcock am (not the morning in ibiza). people go out for two days in a row--as in non-stop, 48 hours. prostitutes trying to grab your arm as you crawl back to your hotel at 7 am. near naked, coked-out, 20-something, british girls everywhere. everyone is going after the same finger-full of pill imprints that have a good rep. none of the others count for shit; if you tell a dealer you want _blank_, he'll desperately offer you some other imprint at an absurdly low price. there are even knock offs of the popular ones. the really good ones can be obtained at extremely reasonable prices though. green rockstars were amazing. 

in france you can get codeine/ethylmorphine pills with nothing else in them at the pharmacies. cheap. no hassle whatsoever. "tussipax," said two-see-packs. if you say it any other way, they have no idea what you are talking about. dont forget to stock-up on saturday, as the pharmacies are all closed on sundays.


----------



## DexysMidnightRuner

i always thought japan would have club drugs like mdma and ketamine, and of course speed. maybe coke too. and hash more likely then buds. as for the opiate types i would have assumed it would be opium. i always thought opium would be more prevalent in the asian areas.

shrugs i guess im wrong.


----------



## pirate24

I still don't get why Manila is supposedly devoid of opiates.  I mean, sure, the penalties are outrageous but the penalties are outrageous for other drugs as well.  Take shabu for instance, if you deal any amount it's an automatic life sentence.  

I forget whether I've posted this already but I've been living in Manila for the past few months.  Shabu, as rachamin said, is readily available.  I go through a ton of middlemen though so I pay a lot (2500 pesos = 50us) per baggie.  Not sure how much is in a baggie, though.  

Weed is also available but most of the time it's shitty brick week.  Gets the job done, though.

Coke can be found - it's really expensive but IMO it's worth the price.  It's the best coke I've ever had hands down and I've had some fire in my day.

I've been looking for opiates but my dealer can't seem to find any.  I asked for china white and got coke instead.  I'm also looking for mushrooms and xtc.


----------



## maxalfie

I have never come across an open air drug market with dealers calling out whatever they are selling here in the uk. Over here its all done by mobile phones usually, you make the call and a runner will bring out yr order or you call and arrange a place to meet yr dealer. Most dealers I know only deal with people they know. Things may be different in the big cities but that's how it works in my town. 
I wish we had dealers out at all times selling their wares in the street as would make scoring a lot quicker and easier.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Depends what kinda drugs you're buying - but street drug dealers almost exclusively are a rip-off, ringing up your dealer is MUCH safer, if you can go round their yard, often you can see it weighed up in front of you and also have a look at it before you buy.

On the street - it's pot luck, which is stupidity.

I always buy my shit at someone's home unless I have known the person for a while, and THEN we can do business in public places discreetly, as quality control is not an issue.


----------



## skylrk93

KompelZ said:


> I would imagine Australia has a very similar scene to the US. We have different lingo and obviously, availability/prices of certain things is different. Drugs are everywhere in most of the capital cities though.



Drug's are everywhere period


----------



## jspun

What is the current situation on the drug scenes in Cambodia, Laos, and/or India?

What about Europe- in particular the countries outside The UK/Ireland- I'm posting this question on behalf of the people suffering from the drought? Brown starting to return in any of these countries?

How is The outdoor scenes in Montreal or Vancouver- is the Eastside scene still booming in the latter?

What about TJ- know that kids still cross the border despite the dangers- whats the latest?

Emphasis on this question is on the opiate scenes but insider info concerning other drug classes, the scene- LEOs, dangers, ect...would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheLostBoys

jspun said:


> What is the current situation on the drug scenes in Cambodia, Laos, and/or India?
> 
> What about Europe- in particular the countries outside The UK/Ireland- I'm posting this question on behalf of the people suffering from the drought? Brown starting to return in any of these countries?
> 
> How is The outdoor scenes in Montreal or Vancouver- is the Eastside scene still booming in the latter?
> 
> What about TJ- know that kids still cross the border despite the dangers- whats the latest?
> 
> Emphasis on this question is on the opiate scenes but insider info concerning other drug classes, the scene- LEOs, dangers, ect...would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





My cousin wants to visit most places you've mentioned above just for the drugs & legal prostitution in some.


----------



## justinw

Well I'm from Massachusetts originally, but have traveled extensively all over Europe. I lived in the Czech Republic for a while though, so Prague's drug scene is what I'm most knowledgeable on.

First of all, I'd probably consider it the most cannabis tolerant place I've been, and I've seen quite a bit of the world. As opposed to in Amsterdam, I never had a problem smoking a joint walking down the street. I've walked by police doing it, the cops there just don't seem to give a fuck what you do if you're not hurting anyone(which is exactly the way it should be). However there's no coffeeshops like in the Netherlands. You have to one way or another find a source. The odds are the bud is gonna be pretty good though, hash is also widely available.

Meth is really popular, Czechs call it Pervitin, which was an old brand name of methamphetamine. I saw people with some a few times that was bright orange, like the color of a Suboxone. Didn't ever see and quality glass. Although I didn't really hunt it out, I did it twice the whole time I was there, and saw it maybe twenty.

Lots of decent MDMA, 2000Czk/g(about $80 when I moved there before the dollar went to shit). Pills were about $6-8 and the odds of random ones being decent are far better than in the US. The coke quality was pretty good, but 2000-2500Czk/g($80-100).

Now opiates/opioids are by far my DOC, but I never did any the whole time, none of my friends were into them so I have no idea about price or anything. I looked for a little while for dope, then just gave up on it. Beer became my DOC during my time in the Czech Republic.

It's by far my favourite country of all I've been to. 

I was just about to post this and forgot to mention one of the biggest things about the Czech drug scene, personal use quantities of every drug are decriminalized. The personal use limits are

weed - 15g
hash - 5g
H - 1.5g
coke - 1g
methamphetamine - 2g
4 rolls, 5 hits of acid, and 40 mushrooms(the law doesn't say anything about the size, it just says 40 pieces of mushrooms)


----------



## kokaino

justsayknow said:


> So Bali Indonesia.
> Magic mushrooms available in certain parts of kuta in smoothies or apparently whole aswell. Seemed legit from the people I met who had taken them.
> 
> Every second person on the street in the main tourist district wants to sell you weed, ephedrine, or viagra. It seemed that many if not most of the ephedrine tablets were fakes so I could only assume that the other pills would also be counterfeits.
> 
> Lots of bunk ecstacy tablets for sale but I met some people who had come across the real deal. There was some 2-ct-7 doing the rounds in the club scene that was legit.
> 
> Also the pharmacies were more restricted than I had been led to believe.
> 
> On the whole I would recommend staying away unless you know someone over there especially considering the penalties are fairly harsh. Proceed with caution.



Been to Bali and it's very scary to try and buy drugs because you never know if it's a cop or a snitch for a cop. The only people I trusted where other foreigners there. A lot of Australians, some Americans and Canadians I met. But I was able to get heroin and speed (through some Aussies who knew the scene real well in Bali). Of course, I also looked for nimetazepam but there was no success (well I got "nimetazepam", but they turned out to be bunk pills). I was able to get a hold of the "jelly" variety of temazepam, but they turned out to be bunk pills also. I think they were diphenhydramine or something. I did manage to get some diazepam and clonazepam, but those were the only benzos I got that were real.



jspun said:


> How is The outdoor scenes in Montreal or Vancouver- is the Eastside scene still booming in the latter?



Yes, I've always heard of Vancouver being the "Drug Capital of North America" - they say the Eastside is an entire slum similar to a third world country. Full of heroin, crack cocaine, crystal meth, and all kinds of benzos and other drugs. From what I've read, the property crime in Vancouver is one of the highest in all of North America and on par with Detroit, St. Louis, etc. 
Violent crime is lower, but as a city, Vancouver is much more dangerous than Seattle (which is the closest major American city to Vancouver)


----------



## Tommyboy

jspun said:


> How is The outdoor scenes in Montreal or Vancouver- is the Eastside scene still booming in the latter?



I was in Montreal for only one night last August.  Pretty booming scene at night, and it seemed very safe as well.  People just ride up to you on bicycles asking if you need crack or weed.

I was on my way back from the bar when a homeless guy that I had seen earlier washing car windows with the squeegee asked me for some change.  I asked him to find me drugs, and he was more than helpful.  When we were walking to meet his guy, that is when the people of bicycles were trying to sell me the crack and weed.  He told me that they often sell shitty product, plus I wasn't in the market for any of that.  

Police presence was low.  I saw once cop, and he saw me talking to the local homeless, so he backed up his car trying to watch me.  I noticed this, so I just pretended to be asking them for directions.  

I wanted some H, or smack as they were calling it, and we went under a bridge where some homeless stayed.  They were nodding hard, but weren't giving up their source.  They were talking French with my local homeless that was helping me out, but I would yell at them to keep it English so I wasn't walking into an ambush.  It turned out that they had bought some really good product, and they didn't want it to run out early from me buying some.  But as with any place, the heroin scene is during the day as I was told, whereas night time is all crack.

From there, morphine was the next thing on the list.  We went to some shady apartment building, and got some from some guy with some sort leg problems that made him immobile.


----------



## Baldwin

Thanks for all the great info in this thread, it's easily on of the best reads bere on BL. 

I'd like to add my own experiences with the Berlin drug scene.
Generally law enforcement is very lax provided you don't rub it in their faces or get caught with obscene amounts.

You can get virtually anything, but on street level the main offers are hash (Hasch, doh), heroin (H, Braunes), Flunitrazepam (Rupies [comes from Rohypnol, the brand name], Flunies), Diazepam (Dias), Subutex (Subs), Methadone (Meta, liquid or in pill form [Methaddict™, lol]) and Polamidon (Pola, a laevorotatory version of methadone, apparantly twice as strong as racemic meth).

Be on the lookout for groups of seedy and older looking people drinking beer in the open and don't be afraid to ask, methadone, hash and benzos are quite accepted in those circles. It's really quite open-air. It's like this only in certain spots though, LE pobably don't want the "problem" to spread around.


H is a bit more difficult (but still laughably easy) to get, it's mostly sold by arabs/turks at several underground stations. If you're lucky, you see someone immediately, if not, you ride back and forth a few times, takes 15 min or so until sucess. 

I've never been into stims or psychs too much, so I have next to zero knowledge about those scenes here.

Of course the above are all just the scenario if you don' t have a private dealer, as everyone should!


----------



## youngboi

I went with my sister and another two girls from my high school, with my French language teacher, to Europe; the summer after my Senior year. It was a thirteen night, fourteen day trip that started in Rome, Italy, and ended up in Paris, France. It was probably some of the best experiences of my lifetime, seeing the old architecture, those old mausoleums, monuments, the pieces of artwork, the museums, just everything about it was fascinating, still boggles my mind to this day that I got to see some of the stuff that I got to see. Wish I could go back every second of my life, to take in a little bit more of my surroundings, ya know, just soak it all up just a little bit more than I did.

However, of all the towns that we visited, in Italy, they were; Rome, Florence, Milan, Pisa, and Bologna (no Oscar Mayer jokes please  lol ). And, visited the tiny country of Monaco. Hit the holy city, the Vatican City. Then, when we hit France, we visited; the Cote D'Azur, Lyon, Nice, Avignon, Versailles, and Paris. The *ONLY* time that drugs were EVER offered or even around was in Florence, Italy. When we were on a midnight stroll, through the streets, we seen a pair of Italian men come out of a corner brick house with one of the men rolling a paper joint as he was jumping, into the car, and by god it must have been some dank because he had yet to light that bitch up and I could smell its sweet, sweet aroma. And, then when we hit a discotheque in Florence, there was some early to mid-aged 20s man approached my sister, and the other two high school girls (my sister just turned 17, the other two girls were 18) but he was offering each of them free 'ecstasy' pills. Of course, each of them declined the presses. If I was there, I would have probably paid the dude for a pill to try out, fuck it, see how good the European presses are compared to the American ones, even if I do have to pay, and they could have made off with a free pill just for looking hot. Lol. All I could remember was, they said that the 'ecstasy' pill was white, and was shaped like a legit pill, one of the girls ex boyfriends used to sell the shit, back in the States. She said something like the print on them was a Tulip, or a Butterfly (not the double-sided menopause butterfly pill either), or something corny like that.

So far a little over two weeks in Europe, thats the furthest extent I got as far as the drug underworld. I wasn't as heavy into the drug scene then, as I am now, I would probably have been trying to score me some girl and some boy over there, in some of the larger cities, if I had a second chance, just to try it out and say I did it.


----------



## yellodolphin

pirate24 said:


> Hey rachamim, I'll be going to manila in a few weeks.  Is it generally safe to buy stuff off the streets (specifically weed, mdma and ice and maybe coke) like in cambodia or do you have to know the right people?
> 
> Speaking of which, cambodia is a pretty easy place to score.  I went last year and, though the lake was demolished, there's still a thriving open air market next to where the lake used to be.  You just walk down the street and the tuck-tuck drivers will make the weed signal (pretend to smoke a joint), if you want to buy you get in the tuk-tuk and they show you the goods (weed, coke, opium, h and ice).  I must have looked pretty nervous because they kept telling me to relax and that "it's OK".  They're pretty nice for drug dealers too.  Afterwards they bought me a beer and some rolling papers.  Judging from what I've been hearing, though I suspect I got ripped off - I paid $50 for a 1/4 gram of h (still the best h I've ever had mind) and $10 for a sack of shitty weed.  Later on I paid $30 for about 100mg of the purest ice I've ever had.  I also got ripped off paying $60 for a bag of useless inert powder from some teen who actually took me to his house for the deal.



i wonder if south east asia is getting opium from afghanistan. i know some tribes still produce opium but its apparently such a small amount or maybe theres no war there so no one cares.


----------



## Floating Zebra

Where I'm from, buying weed is THE SHIT. There's usually a fat lady or a stoned man sitting on the ground, either in the middle of a crowded lane or on the beach, with a massive bag of packaged weed in little plastic packets. All you have to do is hand them the money (usually 50 Rs.(1$) for a packet, which could roll about 8-9 J's), and they give you the weed. No questions asked, its as simple as that. Most of the weed gets you quite hammered.


----------



## whataboutheforests

british columbia - weed lovers paradise

specifically salt spring island, although i'm sure it's the same everywhere.  I went to the park in the middle of downtown, saw an old bearded man carving things on a bench.  Asked him if he had any bud, he asked me how much and I gave him a canadian 20 and he reached into his jacket and gave me a handful of weed - like seriously, a handful, must have been atleast 3-4 grams.  I love Canada.

I was only there for a week and got offered rolls by a random teenage boy and saw a hippie tripping the fuck out on something (i'm guessing acid or shrooms).


----------



## Lady Codone

Saw the title and all I could think of was Russia ---> Krokodil.  Now THERE's a unique drug scene


----------



## tyrael

Baldwin said:


> ......I'd like to add my own experiences with the Berlin drug scene.....



I have heard (more or less) the same thing from a mate who's wife is German, hence he's constantly flying over to Europe and knows the place pretty well by now. He has said as "easy" as it is to get whatever your DOC is, it's just as easy to get mugged, bashed and belongings stolen! lol. Quite a seedy place (or can be ).


----------



## Thug Love

For anyone interested in the drug scene in *VietNam*

I went to Ho Chi Minh city and all the people I hung out with didn't even know what marijuana was, even when I showed them pictures. I hung out with people my age, around 18 and they didn't even seem interested in drinking. None of the teens smoke cigarettes there anymore, only the older people. 

The young people don't seem interested in drugs and I was never offered any in the month that I was in that city.

For anyone traveling to Ho Chi Minh City to get drugs I think it might be a bit hard.


----------



## Orlando_Doom

tyrael said:


> I have heard (more or less) the same thing from a mate who's wife is German, hence he's constantly flying over to Europe and knows the place pretty well by now. He has said as "easy" as it is to get whatever your DOC is, it's just as easy to get mugged, bashed and belongings stolen! lol. Quite a seedy place (or can be ).



Well it's strange in Germany. Berlin is kinda very open and you can smoke your weed in the park and not be bothered by cops.

Then you go further south, like Bavaria, and 1 gram of weed can be your ticket to jail or long probation, even though up to 6 grams in Bavaria should not be punished technically ("geringe Menge" = low amount for personal consumption, but they more or less never use that option and always slam you hard).


----------



## debaser

^Interesting.

As illegal and frowned upon as it is in France, you can smoke freely and happily in the street as long as you're very discreet and don't have more than 2 grams on you.

And as long as your weed doesn't stink. But we have more of a hash scene than a weed scene here, even if it's changing quickly. Well at least in the big cities.


----------



## flex439

Frankfurt has a big open market at the hauptbahnhof and konstablerwache the two main train stations which makes getting hard drugs easy..you can find club drugs/weed around the electro club scene everywhere..prices are pretty low for europe and most of these have a acceptable quality if you buy it at clubs/ on the street. acid isnt avavilble easily and there is a lot of fake acid..cops arent really hard on stoners, you can smoke in the public if you are smart..on the other hand cops bust a lot of hard drug users as the city had a very bad image a long time and they want to change that.

haide


----------



## limonov

New Zealand has a weird fucked-up drug culture, it has a lot of charm (having travelled a bunch, I quite like the way that things work here, but some aspects irritate the shit out of me). The main distinctive thing about New Zealand is the lack of organisation- yes, we have shittons of gangs, but gangs are as much a social institution as they are directly related to the drug-trade (gangs would continue to exist in NZ even if drugs were legalised because they perform a social function). I have no involvement with any gangs, a great deal of drug users here genuinely don't. This means that what you pay and what you get varies hugely depending on who you know.

Cannabis is the most common drug and is the drug that sustains the whole drug scene, most dealers sell pot even if they sell other things too (or primarily)- cannabis is like a business card and virtually expected. The smallest amount you can buy is a tinny/foil which is nominally 1g but varies between 0.7-1.3g depending on who you're getting it from. Then you have 50s (3-3.5g), quarters, halfs, pounds then kilos. I have no idea why there is the mixture of imperial and metric measurement. Most weed in NZ is grown outdoors, this varies greatly in quality from the worst ditchweed you've laid eyes on (with 300+ seeds to an ounce) to extremely nice 'name-strain' cannabis (AK-47, white rhino, blueberry, bubblegum etc) that has been grown outdoors. Huge areas of NZ are closely associated with Cannabis cultivation- Nelson & Golden Bay, Taranaki, Northland, Hawkesbay, Whanganui, the Uruweras all produce huge amounts of weed every year. All of it is consumed domesically, so consequently cannabis is both common and cheap by international standards. 

Indoor is sporadically available, it depends who you know, but you do generally pay a premium for it, particularly if it's good stuff. Oil is also made, but interestingly is much more common in the proviences where cannabis is grown than in the cities. Most of it is made with kerosene or isopropyl alcohol and is dark to light green. Occasionally you'll come across nice golden oil. All of it is dirt cheap. Hash is completely non-existant, no one makes it, no one sells it, no one smokes it. 

Heroin is also completely unavailable, but there is a small closeknit heroin community that buys morphine sulphate tablets (misties, MS-contin, M-Eslon, Sevredol seem to be most common) and 'turns' (acetates) them with 
'double/dub/AA' (Acetic Anhydride) to create homebake heroin. Cooking itself is an art form as much as a science (particualrly considering the crude conditions it is done in) and the bake can vary from a black liquid that causes a strong histamine reaction (indicative of morphine) to a amber-golden bake that knocks the socks off eveything I've had bar stuff in Cambodia- a guy I know came back from london with a 1/2g a day habit, this translated to 40mg a day good homebake. 

Poppies are commonly consumed, with some people going as far as stealing them from gardens (Oh the stories I could tell you about dumbass junkies sneaking into peoples gardens) or growing patches in secret as you would cannabis. This is more common in the south. We have our own version of polish heroin/kompot, which doesn't really have a name, but is acetated poppy-extract (generally from poppy heads reduced to a gum then washed/filtered with some basic solvents, acetated with acetic anhydride and often injected)- I met a guy who grew a huge patch of over 1000 poppies and he turned his house into a miniature heroin factory to free him from dealers for like 4 or 5 months, was quite a sight to behold- this smacked out dude attending to bubbling pots, adjusting fans, shaking bottles of extract, responding to the ding of a toaster oven letting him know his smack was done while mumbling about how much he hated the dude he use to buy pills off. 

Methadone is commonly abused here too- our MMT methadone has no addatives, it's just water + methadone- so a lot of people shoot it up because they can and because it's easier that homebake. The methadone programme is clogged up with people who are perfect patients because they're less methadone patients more free-wheeling-junkie-methadone-dealers who sell their methadone to buy morphine. A lot of people maintain higher-than-they-need doses (taper privately) so they have a small excess to sell so they can buy homebake. 

Fancy opiates don't really exist- we just have codeine, tramadol, pethedine, methadone and morphine. Morphine is really the lynchpin of pain management in NZ, methadone is also fairly commonly prescribed for pain. However Oxycodone (oxynorm) have recently become available, they are the most pricey opiate on the market and are inevitably shot up (damn junkies with their needle obsessions). 

If you believe the media shitstorm, New Zealand has a huge amount of methamphetamine users. I don't know, maybe we do, I can't say I've noticed that much. Sure a lot of people use it, but not that many people take it very often. Anyway, methamphetamine is commonly called 'P' here in the media, but is generally called 'crack' by users. I don't know why. Crack is sold by the point/dollar bag which is nominally 100mg, but is generally closer to 50mg and grams, which fluctuate in price much more. Meth dealers are renouned for not owning scales. Most meth is 'dry' and to a greater or lesser degree is cut while occasionally you'll come across 'wet' meth that is, indeed, kinda wet but tends to be stronger and is favoured by IV users. Most people smoke meth, a few people snort it, an increasing amount IV it. 

Along side meth, ritalin is also a fairly commonly used drug that sells for ridiculous prices per pill. Most people snort, but once again IV use is popular. Dexamphetamine are less common than ritalin, but highly prized by both meth users and stimulant fiends in general. Amphetamine doesn't really exist, although 'speed' (meth, typically cut 1:10) is available for relatively cheap (although you'd be be better off just buying the meth and DIY-ing it). 

Esctasy, E, eckies or most commonly 'pills' (which is probably the only appropriate name) are extremely popular and extremely shit. Command a price far beyond their worth- piperazines, mephedrone, methylone and occasionally MDPV/Ritalin or even really shitty meth to the fore! MDMA can also be bought as a powder, this generally is either flat out mephedrone or methylone/mdpv, or it is quite heavily cut MDMA. Powder/caps can generally be bought for slightly less than pressed pills, despite the quality generally being better than that of the pressed pills. It's a weird world. Mephedrone has had a fairly terrible effect on the NZ club scene, there has been a similiar development of 'meph-fiends' (much like Britain) who develop this bizarre lifestyle of massive nosebleeds, powder caked nostrils, a party-all-the-time attitude and waaaaaaay too much techno music while mercilessly hunting down and curbing the few remaining braincells they have with liquor all while retaining this innocent 'I'm only taking soft drugs teeheehee' mentality.

People in NZ, in general, think that Mephedrone IS MDMA, if they take MDMA they complain about the lack of energy/speediness. If I had a dollar (or got to punch a dude) everytime someone mentioned the 'distinctive aroma of ass' that MDMA has I'd be a happy guy. 

Psychedelics are rare, expensive and on the whole pretty shit compared to international standards- but that's not to say that it's not totally worthwhile, if you understand the situation that you're in. DOX tabs are fairly fucking common, DOC/DOB seem to the most commonly encountered. That said there is LSD here if you know the right folk. Which may well be downright impossible for someone who wasn't born here. Acid isn't commonly taken as a psychedelic, it's more a club-drug thing, people like the 'trippy visuals' and appreciate the ability to drink fucking heaps and not feel it. Research chemicals do crop up, mainly 2C-B/E/I, but they're not really that well known by most drug users. Shrooms are quite popular here and grow abundantly- there are many varieties including a number of native species, the most impressive being the 'Wellington Blue Meanie'- a pale blue pouch mushroom that looks like an alien egg or an alien brain/skull when cut in half.

Ketamine is sporadically available, it's much more common in Auckland than anywhere else in the country. It's mainly a club drug, however it did create quite a few serious cases of addiction (including a number of friends of mine). It's quite uncommon and is one of those drugs that really 'comes and goes' with no explination. DXM has quite a large number of users, particuarly outside of the teenage-social-retard category, although most people despise it. GHB has a weird popularity in NZ that has never really died down, it's generally sold as 'fantasy' (by the upfront) and as 'liquid E' (by the cunts), generally sold by the ml- 1-2ml for a good night for a average sized dude- I have no idea about the actual dosages though. Quite closely connected with the gay scene, as well as bodybuilders (and, ironically, a group of gay bodybuilders have been repeatedly arrested in major busts involving the importation of GHB). 

Benzos aren't that common and aren't really abused a great deal. Their greatest value seems to lie with methheads who want to sleep. However Diazepam is the benzo of choice here and most other benzos are cheaper than diazepam/you pay a premium for diazepam, particularly the large 20mg pills vs the cocktease 1mg pills. Zopiclone is pretty fucking common, there are a lot of funny stories to be heard about zolpidem's meaner cousin.

I'm sure there are other things, but that's a brief outline.


----------



## Davidg

I am in Cambodia and want advice from anyone with experience here... I have been offered the fabled china white and tried some.  Bolth batches looked the same, white and rocky like blow. It did not really taste like anything, one batch, the stronger of the two was slightly bitter but nothing like what I have had in NYC. It did not give much of a rush but I was high for a while... Slow onset. Batch a and batch b looked the same. Rocky and white. Not hard to crush thought. When mixed with water batch a ( the better of the two) was clear. And B was a little mukey. Is this typical? How can I identify what is good without trying it first? The little rocks where about the size of a bb.


----------



## Davidg

Any advice is greatly appreciate. Oh and I forgot to mention... Was not blown away by the quality... I did. Small about to be safe but still overall disappointed. I know the good stuff is here and cheap just need a little guidance. Do they offer both white and brown here? I have only had the china.


----------



## justsayknow

Hi David
I havent personally been to Cambodia but check out this thread on the region. Sounds like white is the main thing there. Be safe

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/555342-Drugs-situation-in-Laos-Cambodia-and-Thailand?p=9383105&viewfull=1#post9383105


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

Davidg, what you're describing sounds like normal Cambodian China White, although its possible it was cut if it didn't impress you as much as NYC smack did. Heroin there should be at least 80 percent pure, with some of it in the 95 percent range. 

If you're mixing it in water, I'm assuming you're injecting it. You really shouldn't have to do that, and you're really risking a lot by attempting to do so; even most junkies I knew over there never felt the need to shoot up. As a rule of thumb in Cambodia, assume whatever you're trying is essentially pure heroin and gauge the risk accordingly.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Wow cool my thread got lots of replies. I'll be sure to read everything, surprised enough people live in NZ for such a scene to exist.


----------



## charlie clean

Interesting stuff about Cambodia. How many home-grown addicts are there? Do they use heroin as well as opium? Do the police let it be or do you risk arrest when you score? Are things different outside the capital or can you score relatively easily anywhere?


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

^^
Opium really isn't that commonly used by Cambodians, it's more of a thing in the northernmost regions of Southeast Asia. 

I don't have much first hand experience with Cambodian addicts, but there a good number of smack and meth addicted foreigners living there, particularly in Sihanoukville. As far as law enforcement goes, it's a little unpredictable. There was an Australian guy who operated a guesthouse for five years or so on the coast where he sold all matter of drugs fairly openly (he even had pictures of his weed crop on his website). He had contacts both in the police and in customs, and as long as he didn't sell to Cambodians they were happy to look the other way and take their cut. He finally got busted earlier this year, but it sure took them awhile.

In general, police don't harass drug dealers who only sell to foreigners, nor do they target drug using tourists. I've certainly never heard of a tourist being set up by the police like in Thailand, they prefer to make their ill-gotten cash by taking cuts from the dealers rather than extorting money from users. But given the complete lack of access of a fair legal system in place, I'd remain incredibly discreet, because if you do anything to stand out they might make an example out of you.


----------



## rakketakke

I live on the crossing of Belgium and Netherlands and all the cities around the borders are notorious for drug trade... Every day you hear multiple growers or labs getting busted but for every busted their spring ten new ones hahaha... It's easy to get anything you want here and dirty cheap aswell but as far as drug markets go I personally never buy from people on the street because that's usually low quality.


I had a friend whom lived in japan for  a few years and he told me everything related to drugs was taken off the streets and owned by the yakuza. He smoked lots of cannabinoid infused herbs there but actual weed he never saw, amphetamines and mdxx compounds were also easy to get but the latter were rather expensive.


----------



## Renz Envy

Once again guys, I do not mean to be a wet blanket- but 

*POSTING PRICES IS NOT ALLOWED.*

Just a heads up, this thread seems to cater to pricing.


----------



## †€¢}{И¡¢λ£ €¢§†λ$¥

I spent 10 days in Amsterdam 4 years ago. I highly recommend New Years there. Place looked like a war zone. Anyway... while I was there I think I may have single-handedly created a shortage of mushrooms when I realized you could buy them so easily and legally(I know that's changed since). I remember taking a "box" of Hawaiians after having done them for a couple of days and they didn't even effect me, so I had to wait a couple days. 
Scored some MDMA from a friend of a friend which was my first experience. Quite enjoyable. 

The Red Light District... I visited a couple bars one night and was enjoying the "super cheap" Heineken. Left one bar and was walking down a dark deserted street looking for some adventure when I was approached by a guy who apparently had some cocaine and ecstasy. I told him no thanks and kept walking, but he was persistent, so I told him I would really like some H. He said he had some and invited me to join him in this covered doorway that led into some building that was locked up. He took a bag out of his pocket and was struggling to open it. When he did finally get it open a fair amount of white powder ended up on his gloves and the ground. He offered me a taste and it was cocaine. This reminded me of being back in the states and trying to cop anything other than crack from a crackhead. Boy, they have some tunnel vision, don't they?

So I tell the guy that it's not H and I'm not interested and start walking. He gets the bag closed back up and is now walking right next to me telling me how I owe him money because of the mishap he had opening the bag. At this point his mood has changed and he seems quite irritated at the fact that I'm basically ignoring him and picking up the pace. He picks up a glass bottle lying on the street and it's quite obvious that he believes I really owe him money. I see some light and activity a short distance away and am hopeful he is going to realize this isn't a good idea anymore. 

We are now about 20 steps away from a bar and I tell him I'll buy some from him, but I want to have a beer first. He says OK he'll wait outside. Well after one beer I head to the bathroom and look outside to see if he's gone yet, but he's looking at me through the window, motioning for me to come outside. I give him the "one more" sign language and go back to the bar to have a few more beers. By the time I was done with the 2nd one I didn't see him anymore. Had one more, and then walked out the door. I've never walked so fast in my life. Made it back to the hotel and ate a space cake I got along the way, which was a scary experience in itself. That was my last night in Amsterdam.


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

One more caveat I'd like to add: If you're thinking about doing drugs in Southeast Asia, make sure you think these through. It's most risky to try your luck in countries which are extremely harsh but not very corrupt, because if you're caught they'll crucify you without giving you a chance to pay your way out of it. This is particularly true in Singapore.

It's not a great idea to take drugs in Thailand either, but there are places that the police seem to overlook. They get away with it by being discreet, so you won't know you're in one unless you hear from it through word of mouth.

Cambodia, last time I was there, was still the least dangerous country in the region to get take drugs in. Don't take that as a license to be stupid, because once you're locked in the legal system you're fucked, and you never know when they'll decide to crack down one day. Things can change fast.

Myanmar and Vietnam are both corrupt but harsh, so if you get caught you have a reasonable chance of paying your out of it but if you don't you might be royally fucked. The government in Vietnam is less corrupt and more efficient so I'd be more worried there.

Never been to Laos, Malaysia or Indonesia, but I've heard the latter two are brutal if caught.


----------



## neveroddoreven

The stereotype in Prague really turned out to be true. Any group of a few Africans standing on a corner (even on main high streets) would be the ones to go to for weed.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

*THE NETHERLANDS (North, not Amsterdam)*

Generally speaking, drugs have been relatively easy to score, and of a high quality, and low price (though that's as much as I'll say about prices), once you get to know people - and it's not hard getting to know people. 

CANNABIS
Obviously, this is ubiquitous here, and although a fairly small percentage of people actually smoke it - about 1 in 10 - it is generally tolerated, and sparking up a doobie everywhere but near schools, children's playgrounds, smack bang in the middle of the city centre, or under a cop's nose usually bothers nobody.
My city has 14(?) coffeeshops, some of which sell very high quality weed - I have smoked better, but I have no complaints. A large variety of import hash is also available, but unfortunately, isolator hash is a very rare find here.
If you find a dealer, you may be able to score bud for considerably less than in a coffeeshop, but the quality varies more - it may be better, or it may be worse. I have no experience buying from street hustlers, though they do exist, and have been offered drugs many times at night in certain parts of the town. Making connections with locals yields much better results, but that may be hard as a tourist (although Dutch people are quite easy to approach).

OTHER LEGAL DRUGS
Certain establishments will sell truffles, salvia, kratom, and a bunch of other crap which will probably be a waste of money and give you any combination of the following: slight wakefulness, a 4-hour erection, nausea, headache. The first three mentioned are legit, though.

ILLEGAL DRUGS
The drug scene is vibrant, but I have avoided making street deals because personal contacts are infinitely more reliable, economical and of a higher standard. Hard drugs will certainly be sold on the streets, and possibly at electronic dance music events - particularly psytrance - but I have always procured my gear beforehand from more reliable sources.
Amphetamine, MDMA crystal, ecstasy pills (incl. some tested at 200mg MDMA), and cocaine are commonly available and generally of high purity. LSD - strong LSD - is quite frequently available, and while LSD can be worth it for substantial amounts of money, here the bang-for-your-buck ratio is outright impressive.
Downers are less frequently available; opiates and benzos may be harder to find, or so I'm told, but this may be due to the fact that I hang out with a different crowd. However, at least their function as cures for insomnia and comedown aids can be substituted with cannabis.


----------



## easy as

*South Korean scene*

South Korea:

South Korea:

This is a veritable prison for substances. It's nearly a non-scene, and a great place to kick if that's your goal. 

Opiates are dispensed rarely and often not at all. Typically, it is an NSAID, then TONS of naproxen or acetaminophen, if you are persistent and like to doctor shop you may be prescribed tramadol 37.5-300 and/or some oxy IR (5 mg), however, they strongly regulate all substances claiming addition runs rampant among foreigners. 

Although opiates are here and some even manufactured in South Korea, there are extremely tight restrictions on dispensation. State owned, operated, or sanctioned clinics/hospitals have rigid guidelines as to what can be given and there is no deviation from these guidelines for fear of losing their license. Private hospitals can be a bit looser on this and may provide temporary relief (via opiates) for post operative care.  
Cancer patients and those with chronic pain and an MRI done in country to back it up will open the door to mild narcotics. 

I've heard (not my thing) that cannabis and pills are found in the club scene, but the locals are often covert and suspicious of anyone not within their group. Most seem to be speedy and cut with more amphetamines than MDMA. 

All kinds of amphetamines are floating around in various forms as many S.K. women are obsessed with weight and weight loss. You can see where this is headed.

Basically, it is the worst country I have ever lived in for drugs. Additionally, there are many Koreans who resent/dislike foreigners, and therefore it is not uncommon for locals to call the police to 'check up' on a suspected user. Police will follow up on nearly any suspected infraction. 

K and other such drugs are nowhere to be found. I have not even seen Ketamine at local vet or equine clinics. 

Benzo's are easy to come by, but require a prescription, which can be had from nearly anyone at extremely low costs. 

The healthcare is great, but pain management is archaic and seems to be getting worse.


----------



## jmax2

iris acht said:


> I've been in Busan, South Korea for the past 6 weeks, and there is almost no drug abuse, even among college students. I've heard that the bud is shitty and 5 times as expensive as in the States. Mostly people just drink. IME pharmacists cannot be easily bribed; this is not a 3rd world country. I think in Seoul there are lots of foreigners' clubs and bars where there are more drugs available, possibly club drugs/uppers, but that is mostly speculation on my part.
> 
> I considered going to the bad part of town to try my luck, but decided against it as I have only a very rudimentary grasp of the language, and it would be difficult to know who to ask in any case. Korea is almost 100% ethnically Korean. Hate to say it, but the ethnic diversity (and poverty falling along those ethnic lines) in the US makes it much easier to find open air markets.




yes. like I said,korea blows!


----------



## Cyanoide

I'll first write a bit about my country, Finland. I don't think many foreigners have any experience of our drug culture because it is so underground (although less so now than 15 years ago).

Generally the attitude towards drugs is more negative in the Nordic countries (Finland, Sweden, Denmark, Norway) than in the rest of Europe. It's less so now, especially among youth, but the government and health officials have a harsh attitude towards drugs. When Central Europe are taking the liberal part, prohibition and punishment are the only measures politicians could think of here in the North.

Drugs in Finland are usually expensive, of poor quality and some are very rare (you really have to know the right people to get e.g. LSD). This is due to our location in the periphery of Europe.
The most popular drug is cannabis. Ten years ago there was much Maroccan hash on the market, but now people are more and more growing weed at home. So the quality of the weed is usually good, but it's not easy to get. The stoners mostly sell it to one another or keep it themselves, they don't sell it on the street.

And now to the drug i would call our "national drug": *SPEED*. After cannabis speed is by far the most used illegal drug. It's a drug ingrained in our drug culture (has been since the 70's) and used by both party goers ("ravers") and hardcore speed addicts. It's always available, cheap, and usually of high quality (sometimes you get 80 % pure stuff). We are located so near the Baltic countries (Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia) where the stuff is produced that there are few people "in between" the producers and the sellers. But it's still cut, usually with maltodextrine. Finland and Sweden are the only countries in the world where speed is the #1 drug for IV users.

Meth is occassionally available but mostly rarely on the market since Finns prefer speed (although the meth always will have buyers and users).

GBL/GHB. Especially GBL has become extremely popular among youth (since GHB got classed as an illegal drug in the 90's and GBL is only classed as medicine you need prescription for, meaning the penalties for GHB are much more severe than GBL). GHB is not that readily available but GBL is very easy to get (and it's easy to make GHB of it anyway). GHB/GBL was initially most popular in the electronic dance music scene but has now spread to "ordinary" youth. It's very cheap too.

Pure MDMA is extremely rare and expensive. The E pills are poor and often do not contain MDMA at all. Mostly used in the electonic dance scene, but has spread too to other groups. The popularity seems to be quite constant through the years.

Cocaine is becoming increasingly popular here. But it's insanely expensive and the quality is piss poor. Used by party people and rich "jetset" kids.

The availability of heroin is next to zero. Instead buprenorphine is very popular amongst IV users and widely available. After speed buprenorphine is definately the most IV'd drug. 
Psychedelics are rare. The user base is so small there is no profit to gain for the smugglers. Users of psychedelics are often a quite small and tight group, and if you want e.g. LSD, these people are the only ones you'd ever get if from. LSD is very rare, blotters are quite readily available but almost never contain LSD. There is no strong culture of psychedlic drugs in Finland. It's very underground. The users of psychedelics are also mostly the ones who use RC's.

RC's have become very popular (not by "ordinary people" but otherwise by almost all drug users, besides the junkies who just need their fix). MDPV gained huge popularity until the speed users started noticing MDPV was "a bit" nastier. Mephedrone also gained huge popularity.

Generally the drug culture in Finland is very underground. The electronic music scene is filled with drugs (like in every country), but other than that, it's mostly stoners and IV users of speed and buprenorphine. Finns have a habit of always taking too much, the amounts of GBL OD's is huge and in parties people often are so fucked up they ruin the party for others because being high on 10 different chemicals and behaving irrationally, aggressively and just disturbing others.

The only other country I have a little bit more extensive first hand experiences of is Germany. The laws and attitude towards cannabis are very lax (besides some of the Southern states like Bavaria). This depends a bit on where in Germany you are. Northern Germany and especially the cities of Berlin, Hamburg and Bremen are very liberal. Walk around in Eastern Berlin and you'll continuosly feel the scent of weed in the air. It's easy to get and usually good. I haven't bought much drugs in Germany but the Germans take their drugs more controlled than Finns, Finns often OD and take faaaar too much. The Germans are more responsible users.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Mostly agree with all the stuff about Finland. However, some of my own observations and comments:



Cyanoide said:


> Drugs in Finland are usually expensive, of poor quality and some are very rare (you really have to know the right people to get e.g. LSD). This is due to our location in the periphery of Europe.
> The most popular drug is cannabis. Ten years ago there was much Maroccan hash on the market, but now people are more and more growing weed at home. So the quality of the weed is usually good, but it's not easy to get. The stoners mostly sell it to one another or keep it themselves, they don't sell it on the street.



Yep, the homegrown weed is usually of a high standard - I would rate most homegrown bud I've gotten in Finland above the average weed I buy here in coffeeshops in the Netherlands (NOTE: I do *not* buy the average weed, I buy the one at the top of the menu) - but recently the market has become flooded with money-hungry people. Without going too much into prices, you may nominally pay 2x the amount today you would have paid for a gram of bud 4 or 5 years ago, and back then it would be crisp, dry, and trimmed. Nowadays that 2x price tag bloats up to something like 3x if you factor in the amount of leaf, stem, and moisture in a lot of the bags you get.
Basically, if you grow it yourself, you're the friend of a person who does, or have VERY good connections, cannabis in Finland is of a very high standard, but the commercially available stuff - though barely, if at all, easier to find than before - is more expensive and of a poorer standard than before.
Hash is almost always going to be low-grade, severely cut Moroccan comparable to English soapbar at inflated prices, but occasionally you may find surprisingly good hashes. I've never seen low-grade "squidgy" or dark hash in Finland as of yet, so anything like that you encounter is likely to be something someone personally brought from India/Nepal/Amsterdam.



> And now to the drug i would call our "national drug": *SPEED*. After cannabis speed is by far the most used illegal drug. It's a drug ingrained in our drug culture (has been since the 70's) and used by both party goers ("ravers") and hardcore speed addicts. It's always available, cheap, and usually of high quality (sometimes you get 80 % pure stuff). We are located so near the Baltic countries (Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia) where the stuff is produced that there are few people "in between" the producers and the sellers. But it's still cut, usually with maltodextrine. Finland and Sweden are the only countries in the world where speed is the #1 drug for IV users.



Yes. I was under the impression that street speed in Finland is shit, and some of it definitely is, but after hearing stories from people visiting all over, apparently the speed can be relatively pure.
I just had to point out that it is... _"always available..."_ - *YES* - _"cheap"_ - *mmeehh.* Be careful with saying that - anyone reading this should be aware that the prices of drugs in Finland are GENERALLY, on average, about 2-4x what you would expect to be paying in a Central European - even Western - country. So while speed is cheap in the sense that 1 gram of pure speed will go a long way compared to some other drugs you could waste your money on, the speed in Finland is multiple times more expensive than in countries geographically quite close. So yeah - drug prices in Finland are very high.



> Pure MDMA is extremely rare and expensive. The E pills are poor and often do not contain MDMA at all. Mostly used in the electonic dance scene, but has spread too to other groups. The popularity seems to be quite constant through the years.



Just to illustrate the above... In my circles, the price ratio between speed and pure MDMA is more or less EXACTLY the same between Holland and Finland - so I would say Finland is expensive, and speed is cheaper than MDMA, but not that MDMA is particularly expensive in Finland and speed particularly cheap. If you catch my drift. %)



> Psychedelics are rare. The user base is so small there is no profit to gain for the smugglers. Users of psychedelics are often a quite small and tight group, and if you want e.g. LSD, these people are the only ones you'd ever get if from. LSD is very rare, blotters are quite readily available but almost never contain LSD. There is no strong culture of psychedlic drugs in Finland. It's very underground. The users of psychedelics are also mostly the ones who use RC's.



Yup - you'll only run into them without extensive contacts at psychedelic trance parties and festivals, where they may even be quite openly distributed - a rare phenomenon in Finland, as people are very paranoid about drug use due to its vast social stigmas. Psychedelics are relatively cheap in Finland, close to prices elsewhere (whereas everything else is a shit-ton more expensive) as they are sold cheaply without too much economic incentive and are often given as freebies or barter them for drugs/services, since the people that are involved with them are more neo-hippie types than other junkies.

So outside of party events, psychedelics may be very cheap (and may certainly represent the best bang-for-your-buck in terms of drugs in Finland), but at parties be prepared to pay exorbitant prices for hits of what may or may not be acid and pills which were clearly designed with the intention of imitating MDMA.



> I haven't bought much drugs in Germany but the Germans take their drugs more controlled than Finns, Finns often OD and take faaaar too much. The Germans are more responsible users.



I agree, and have heard this from many of my friends as well. When Finnish people take drugs, get fucked up - be it alcohol, plain old weed smoking, or other drugs - we don't fuck around, we do that shit like it's a competitive sport.


----------



## laCster

Atlanta -Georgia

can literally find whatever i want...coke is really big here, and so is dope..i also know multiple people who grow their own weeds...


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

^^^ this is foreign drug scenes. Nothing foreign about atlanta


----------



## †€¢}{И¡¢λ£ €¢§†λ$¥

ColombianDopeHead said:


> Nothing foreign about atlanta


Apparently you've never been to Doraville.


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

Ok whatever I think its understood that foreign doesn't include the US


----------



## Janalied

well to the people over seas we are foreign.... am i right?


----------



## †€¢}{И¡¢λ£ €¢§†λ$¥

Yes, I think it's a little unfair and somewhat discriminatory to exclude certain people based on their geographical shortcomings.


----------



## justsayknow

Haha, the US is foreign to me!
Now for a limited update from Kenya.

Apparently you can get anything you want there but I didn't push my luck due to not wanting to have to pay expensive bribes or be set up. As one of the most corrupt countries in Africa I'm guessing the risks of this are high.

What I did find was low grade sativa which I'm told is sold cheaply in pre rolled joints. Very light, mellow and relaxing.

Also one of my personal favourites Khat is legal in Kenya. It comes in different grades and is available in any major transport area at little shacks (kiosks) with Miraa or Veve painted on them.  It seems that most of the cultivation is done in the Meru area and controlled by Meru and Somali traders. Usually the Khat is reasonably fresh depending on what part of the country you are in and if the vendor has had a delivery that day. I also managed to get one of the traders to send to me direct the high grade varieties Alele and Kangeta. Personally I was fond of the Kangeta as it tasted better and seemed stronger than the stuff available at the kiosks. Apparently the distinguishing features of these varieties is that the shoots are mature (much longer) and the trees they are harvested from are over 40 years old (talk about patience!).

The other thing that was interesting was that the small pharmacies or "dawa" shops were not very picky about whether you have a prescription or not. Unfortunately they usually had limited options available due to the limited finances available to their customers and general low standard of health care available in the country. It did however make it easy and cheap for me to get my malaria medicine.


----------



## EIREnorth27

Is there any Parisiens out there?  Anybody living in Paris, Ile-de-france that can help me with Harm Reduction?


----------



## petepray

Yeh when I went to Mexico as soon the boarder one side of the road is dentist and the other side are pharmacys u don't need a prescription can get any thing u want & it's cheap a friend of mine bought shit load of steroids lol


----------



## Znegative

I would hate to be an addict in Russia. I stupidly spent my morning watching clips on Youtube about the clandestined synthesis of Desomorphine or Krokodil thats becoming incredibly popular in Russia. It really disturbed me to be quite honest. It's so sad that addicts over there have resorted to using crude chemistry to create highly unfiltered Desomorphine with high contents of corrosive solvents to get high or keep straight. Making matter's worse, is that there is no opiate replacement therapy over there, and heroin is 10x more expensive then cooking up highly adulterated Desomorphine using codeine pills and industrial acids and organic solvents like petrol, all of which end up in the finished product, which is then injected, resulting in horrible tissue damage, and ultimately amputation's and death. What's worse is that Desomorphine is a very short acting, which means for pretty much round the clock injections. I don't know how true this statistic is, but I read several articles that claimed that the average krokodil user lives around two years, four at the max.

I also read an article on this site The Fix, which was talking about the use of worm feeder in cocaine, and the result of this cut supposedly has similair tissue damaging effects to krokodil. This world's seriously has to end the prohibition on drugs, too many people are dying and getting sick, its really depressing.


----------



## twato

This thread has been a very interesting read, so I thought I'd add a little bit about my hometown, Berlin.

Generally, drug policies and enforcement for lighter drugs are very relaxed, you'll be let go with a warning if caught with up to 10g cannabis. Unfortunately, weed is about the only drug considered to be light, even mushrooms count as hard drugs here.

The street scene is quite varied and concentrates on the harder stuff, heroin, (bad) coke, (also bad) speed, benzos, methadone, subutex and hash are all easily available at the right subway stations, where most of the business goes down. This is a good modus operandi in my opinion, as the alcoholics crowd provides some cover for shady transactions, and you're always safer in a public place.

Speaking of safety, thanks to Germany's strict weapons laws, nearly noone carries guns or knives, not even the dealers who do get robbed on occasion. It's universally agreed that if you get caught with hard stuff, it's better to not get an extra charge for weapon possession. So, scoring on the street is quite safe apart from the usual stealing and scamming that comes with prohibition. 

The downside of this is that the police naturally know of these meeting spots as well, making it a real hassle to score on days they decide to have a crackdown - nonstop pig presence at the usual spots, so you better have some backups or take care of your business very early in the morning. Come to speak of it, a dealer I know somewhat starts selling his brown at 6 AM and closes business at 10, he says he makes more than enough that way and doesn't get into conflict with LE. Good guy, that one, always reliable and very decent brown, if a tad more expensive than others.

Weed is actually harder to get than heroin, I surmise it's because of the bulk and smell involved, and you mostly buy from private persons who keep to themselves. As in most other European countries, a lot of the weed sold here is homegrown, so while you can expect very good quality, this also reflects on the price, which is quite steep when compared to street hash (which is mostly quite good as well).

Psychedelics are never sold openly, you have to know the right person to buy them from. Your best bet would be one of the many clubs or festivals, but I'm not a big fan of both, so my experiences are sadly lacking a lot when it comes to mind expanding chems. Luckily, many weed growers also cultivate shrooms on the side, so a bit of asking around usually gets you what you want.

OTC products are somewhat lacking, as codeine is banned in every form, so the only things worth mentioning are loperamide, diphenhydramine and DXM. The latter however is available as pure dextromethorphan 30mg capsules, so we don't have to deal with any nasty syrups or unwanted ingredients, which is somewhat unique as far as I know. 

The RC scene is practically non-existant, especially when compared to the UK. Some people order their chems from British vendors, but it's never taken off here like in other countries, I guess we're sticklers to tradition when it comes to drugs. The JWHs and analogues were banned quite swiftly, and I expect that to happen with all RCs that catch a whiff of media attention.

Regarding the medical side of things, it's virtually impossible to get a prescription for opiods, although benzos are difficult, but not that hard to get. On the harm reduction side, there are a number of needle exchanges and safe injection rooms, and public opinion seems to finally lose the typical junkie image, supporting even test runs of diamorphine maintainance for extreme cases, and viewing the whole issue as a medical rather than a criminal one. But there still remains a lot of work to be done, and other parts of Germany are FAR less advanced in their drug policies. Bavaria for example is our equivalent to Texas in this regard, don't ever get caught down there with any amount, not even stems. They'll fuck you over proper. 

But coming back to Berlin, it's one of my favourite cities in the world (being born here, I'm completely unbiased of course), and certainly worth a visit, not only for its scene, but also because of its history and culture.

As soon as I become a bluelighter, feel free to shoot me a PM, I'll gladly answer any questions to the best of my knowledge, without breaking any BL TOU of course.


----------



## MuhNamesCreed

In Portugal, there are very little (if any) laws regarding the use of drugs. I know that people do everything from shoot heroin to smoke a joint in the parks. They took a path of focusing on offering rehabilitation to those who want it, without punishing those who use drugs in general.

Link to article about results: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/03/portugal-drug-laws-decriminalization-_n_889531.html


----------



## twato

MuhNamesCreed said:


> In Portugal, there are very little (if any) laws regarding the use of drugs. I know that people do everything from shoot heroin to smoke a joint in the parks. They took a path of focusing on offering rehabilitation to those who want it, without punishing those who use drugs in general.
> 
> Link to article about results: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/03/portugal-drug-laws-decriminalization-_n_889531.html


 
I'm quite jealous but happy for the Portuguese, they've done it right. Every country should take an example..

Just out of interest, has drug usage risen since those laws were instituted? Or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Tommyboy

twato said:


> I'm quite jealous but happy for the Portuguese, they've done it right. Every country should take an example..
> 
> Just out of interest, has drug usage risen since those laws were instituted? Or is it too early to tell?



"Following decriminalization, Portugal eventually found itself with the lowest rates of marijuana usage in people over 15 in the EU: about 10%. Compare this to the 40% of people over 12 who regularly smoke pot in the U.S., a country with some of the most punitive drugs laws in the developed world. Drug use of all kinds has declined in Portugal: Lifetime use among seventh to ninth graders fell from 14.01% to 10.6%.  Lifetime heroin use among 16-18 year olds fell from 2.5% to 1.8%.  And what about those horrific HIV infection rates that prompted the move in the first place? HIV infection rates among drug users fell by an incredible 17%, while drug related deaths were reduced by more than half." (source)


----------



## OND43X

loulou reed said:


> Don't they grow poppies all over the place in Tasmania (an island south of Australia)? I thought so.


yes tasmainia's poppy fields produce more than 50% of the worlds legal opium. Also here i  sydney it is common to find poppies here, they are seen as a weed. I do not understand why people here do not grow and  make their own opium, i guess the main people who it would be applicable to probably do not have the educational know how or are unaware of this....​


----------



## Psychonauticunt

This isn't bitching about my dealer as such (actually, that's inaccurate - I'm not bitching about him *at all*) but rather, lamenting what I consider a poor state of affairs and dominant practice in the drug scene of this country. In just about every way imaginable, the availability, reliability, price and general quality of drugs here has been significantly better than in Finland. My problem is this:

*There seems to be only one variety of amphetamines around: "SPEED".*

This may not strike you as very specific, and you're likely wondering whether's it's racemic amphetamine or methamphetamine. It is both. 

Not once have I specifically been told that it is one or the other, or offered a choice (which was standard M.O. in Finland, although very few people would buy meth, preferring 'regular' amp). The potency of the stuff in general, as well as the ratio of methamphetamine to racemic amphetamine, varies quite a lot from batch to batch. The dealer says based on the estimates of him and his friends, and a few samples they've sent to be tested, that it's usually in the 5-35% range in terms of meth (and a variable chunk of d/l-amphetamine, up to around 80% combined racemic and methamphetamine). Now if you're asking me, it makes quite a bit of difference if you could have up to 30% more methamphetamine than you thought. A few times we've just been stupid and careless and taken a gamble on it not being very strong, and it's turned up to have a shit ton of meth. Then I've usually spent the next two nights awake, tweaking like a cartoon character (you know the stereotype), but my mental capacity always seems to retire for an early night in after 3-5 hours of dosing, leaving me a super-electric wakeful borderline-retard.

Meth is great if you're, say, fighting a war, or at a party that lasts all weekend. It's decidedly less awesome for generally remaining functional and doing things like studying. I prefer plain old amphetamine without the methyl group (preferably pure dextroamphetamine, if I get to be real picky) since I don't really use amphetamines to get high or feel anything other than increased wakefulness and mental focus, and meth makes me feel significantly more tweaked. It also works for much longer - with amphetamines I find it easier to dose, sleep and eat, and redose the next day while not feeling strung-out - and if I want to, I can take more amphetamines to keep me up through the night if necessary. 
Here people don't seem to distinguish between the two; the more meth there is in it, the better it is generally perceived to be here. I guess we use the drug for slightly different purposes. At the end it's been better suited to my interests that the speed have as little meth as possible, even if all that is taken up by cutting agents. A significant portion of them are eliminated via simple acetone wash (also, fun stuff like Diethyl Ether is OTC here) and crank costs next to nothing here so it's never a bad deal.

At least the situation here isn't as dire as I hear it is in Amsterdam; obviously the properly connected can probably get most drugs most anywhere, and especially in Amsterdam. However, several friends of mine that have lived there for long and have the connections for most other things, amphetamine is simply not available. Apparently the market is so dominated by cocaine - it's a shit ton more profitable than amphetamine, and it's perceived as a less intense and hard drug, and more of a party drug that can be lightly indulged in occasionally.

Anyway, that's my rant. I suppose I could bitch about my drug dealer, too, on a poiint of technicality. Whenever he tells us it's good speed he doesn't remember that we like it with as little methamphetamine as possible. Oh, and he's always late. Or then he says he'll be there at 8 and sends you a message at 2AM saying he's too stoned.


----------



## Seyer

Moved your post to *Foreign Drug Scenes*


----------



## Ninae

I think most European capitals/big cities have large open air markets and if you're into drugs and live in or near them you're almost doomed to become an addict. The Scandinavian open drug markets are alive and well and spread out over most of the capitals (guess also because the high standard of living here).

I've bought from them a few times, mostly for the sense of adventure, but to be honest it's one of the most idiotic things you can do. There's probably a 25% chance you're going to get scammed/robbed/into trouble with the law.

It's interesting to hear about the drug scene in Berlin, as it seems to have been the same for decades, but I guess there's no reasen for it to change. 

I imagine London would be much harder to score illegal drugs in and you would need to be part of the serious drug scene or go into the really shady areas. It's not like you can just go to one of the train stations, because of the heavy police presence there, being one of the main tourist cities in the world the public spots should be quite safe.

Finland seems like many drugs should be easily available there, because of its closeness to Eastern Europe. I guess like Norway, apart from that Heroin is probably the most consumed drug here. I think there's almost no pot/LSD, or whatever is is of shitty quality and there's no real tradition for it here. Also not much Coke or Ecstacy. It's mostly Speed/Dope/Benzos.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Ninae said:


> Finland seems like many drugs should be easily available there, because of its closeness to Eastern Europe. I guess like Norway, apart from that Heroin is probably the most consumed drug here. I think there's almost no pot/LSD, or whatever is is of shitty quality and there's no real tradition for it here. Also not much Coke or Ecstacy. It's mostly Speed/Dope/Benzos.





Ninae said:


> Finland seems like many drugs should be easily available there, because of its closeness to Eastern Europe. I guess like Norway, apart from that Heroin is probably the most consumed drug here. I think there's almost no pot/LSD, or whatever is is of shitty quality and there's no real tradition for it here. Also not much Coke or Ecstacy. It's mostly Speed/Dope/Benzos.



Yes and no. There isn't as large or open a market for drugs, and the circles tend to be more exclusive - but there's also almost a complete lack of dealers, and a massive population of people who are end-users of a shitload of different drugs, and occasionally or fairly regularly do some dealing on the side to make an extra buck, to supply your friends, or both.

Heroin is a rarity in Finland - the most commonly abused opioid is buprenorphine. It's almost the second most commonly IV'd drug after speed, which is very widely used and always available. There isn't much of a market for weed, but demand is through the roof; it tends to be expensive and gone in the blink of an eye, but it's mostly of very high quality - better than most weed I get from coffeeshops here in the Netherlands. Mostly. Cocaine is expensive everywhere, and outright offensive in Finnish prices - and usually not of high purity, either. Naturally, it follows that it's mostly used by a status drug by people who can easily afford to blow thousands of euros on a night out.

LSD and MDMA are sporadically available. They're usually smuggled in by fairly small operations comprising from one to a handful of people - and once a big batch of the stuff makes it into Finland, it's sure to be at least all over the psytrance parties throughout the forests of summery Finland. At least when I lived there (2008-2010) there seemed to be no shortage.

Most stuff is pretty well available, though, if you have the connections - and more importantly, the money. Everything seriously costs an arm and a leg, as Finland falls either at the end of established trade routes, or in some cases, the equivalent of two or three stations further from where the tracks end, so to speak. We have a small population, and therefore a small market, and therefore high unit prices (as well as the economic purchasing power to pay prices for drugs that seem criminal, even for the Mob). The standard reaction here in Holland for people is to seriously call me out on taking the piss when I tell them, and I have to insist that I'm actually serious. Diseconomies of scale.


----------



## Ninae

I don't see why it would be that different, but guess opiates aren't that available in Eastern Europe.

Also, in countries with small populations I guess there's a small market for recreational drugs, and most are either serious drug users or straight drinkers. And in countries with a lot of money around it might pay off more to get people addicted to serious drugs, so maybe it's the only thing that's worth it.

Very different from America where most use recreational drugs like Pot or Coke.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Ninae said:


> I don't see why it would be that different, but guess opiates aren't that available in Eastern Europe.
> 
> Also, in countries with small populations I guess there's a small market for recreational drugs, and most are either serious drug users or straight drinkers. And in countries with a lot of money around it might pay off more to get people addicted to serious drugs, so maybe it's the only thing that's worth it.
> 
> Very different from America where most use recreational drugs like Pot or Coke.



Yep - there's a lot less casual, occasional recreational use, and the people that use drugs usually have at least a bit of a problem with at least one drug, together with conforming to national drinking standards - essentially alcoholism, in my book. Also, it's a pretty safe bet that anyone you meet that does drugs more than once a year or so, will not have friends that don't use. They may say they do, but it's usually the kind of "Oh yeah, we're old friends", but if you asked him to ask the guy to loan him 5 bucks, he wouldn't even ask. Any kind of drug use carries a very heavy social stigma and results in total ostracization from most of 'functioning society', so drug people hang out exclusively with other drug people.

One of my closest friends only drinks alcohol, but I could openly discuss my drug use with her without fear of being judged (and mind you, her drinking was moderate - I drink more than she does, and then you've got the drugs). She was the only person like this I ever while I lived there.


----------



## justsayknow

OND43X said:


> yes tasmainia's poppy fields produce more than 50% of the worlds legal opium. Also here i  sydney it is common to find poppies here, they are seen as a weed. I do not understand why people here do not grow and  make their own opium, i guess the main people who it would be applicable to probably do not have the educational know how or are unaware of this....​



I think quite a few people do grow the papavers in Australia. The only thing is that you need to grow quite a few of them and as soon as you milk them/scratch the pod for opium it is considered to be an illegal drug. People have to opt for stealthier ways of extraction. A couple of years back there was quite a big bust in Western Australia where someone was harvesting a field he had grown for personal use. The ones that grow as weeds in my city at least are the red non drug type poppies but I think in NSW and Victoria the somniferum do grow wild.


----------



## justsayknow

Psychonauticunt said:


> My problem is this:
> 
> *There seems to be only one variety of amphetamines around: "SPEED".*
> 
> This may not strike you as very specific, and you're likely wondering whether's it's racemic amphetamine or methamphetamine. It is both. .



Thats interesting. In Australia we usually only get methamphetamine although there are some rare dealers who will have amphetamine sulphate, you dont see it very often though and its usually only if the dealer is in close contact with a manufacturer, I havent seen any for a few years now although when it was around it was highly sought after by some people for the reasons you mentioned in your post.


----------



## Tryptamino

justsayknow said:


> Thats interesting. In Australia we usually only get methamphetamine although there are some rare dealers who will have amphetamine sulphate, you dont see it very often though and its usually only if the dealer is in close contact with a manufacturer, I havent seen any for a few years now although when it was around it was highly sought after by some people for the reasons you mentioned in your post.



There's a reason why they don't usually get regular amp. Meth is vastly superior. It has a longer half life taken orally lasts 8-10 hours, with a consistent euphoria throughout, more available ROAs, higher bioavailability, much more euphoric, cheaper to make as far as I know, and (relieve it or not) has less side effects. In the US, at least the parts I've been, you will not be able to find street amphetamine sulphate. Only meth, or the amphetamine pharmaceutical RX meds that are found in almost every household being given to 6 year olds because theyre to hyper. Our amphetamine sulphate is 100% pure, pharmaceutical grade, and I'm assuming many other countries have amphetamine based add meds, so why choose an adulterated, shitty version of something that can be obtained easily and has consistent quality is and always pure? Street meth, however, makes more sense then street amp, as desoxyn (RX meth tablets)is hard to get a hold of, and due to filler and a plastic matrix, it cannot be IVd, snorted, or vaporized. So street meth is actually more pure than desoxyn, as it does not have filler, especially if it is in a crystalline form. You can take it using pretty much any ROA, whereas amphetamine sulphate has a low IV and insufflated BA and cannot be smoked. Pretty much your options with normal amp are oral and rectal, and neither can compete with meth. 

Now having rated about that, meth is a lot worse for you, is way more addictive, and gives the user intense urges to revise, often leading to the user continuing to redoes for days, u til they run out of money. It ruins lives faster than heroin, from what I've seen, and I've had a lot of junkie friends and tweaked friends who have fucked their lives up so much, that no amount of rehab or therapy will bring them back to reality and get them back on track. The meth-addicted ones always seem to sink at a much faster speed, and usually much deeper. Ive seen people who have a 9-5 job and yet have a formidable heroin habit, but the tweakers are too busy talking to the shadow people to be able to connect with people in the real world, and to have a job, or do anything at all except smoke meth all day.

Ironically, I am on meth as I type these very words, and I've been ranting all around on BL in this manner for several hours, and for some reason I keep posting on threads and I just can't control what I end up saying, whether it's actually relevant to the topic or not, so please forgive me, I don't know what the fuck I'm doing, my fingers just keep typing random musings about drugs, not caring what information I share, or whether it's important or not.so this is one of the less directly harmful consequences of meth use: you just talk. To anyone, no matter who or what about. You just do it cause her endorphins are too excited.


----------



## stimutant

farmaz said:


> My nan died a few days ago & im due to get a fair few £'s in the next month or two.
> 
> i was looking into a worldwide drug tour tbh kinda like south amercia for yage, bolivia for the coke, holland for the weed, laos/cambodia for the heroin or maybe pakistan.
> 
> this thread gonna give me a good read over the next day.
> 
> i was speaking to a mate off here last night (blind helper monkey) and he said about the heroin market in india, they pay £3-£5 for a gram of what they call "brown sugar" it comes wrapped in straw & its around 70% then they also have white heroin but thats a bit too much for me tbh.
> 
> anyone know of any heroin markets in india, the laws etc & if what he was told on bluelight about this brown sugar is true or just another phantom forum lie.
> 
> any advice about good places to visit, really £'s aint a issue i got £10,000 coming to me i deffo want to go to Peru for some amazon yage but apart from that im open minded.





man, there are sooooooo many things to see n the world...and you only want to get stoned?


----------



## justsayknow

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Our amphetamine sulphate is 100% pure, pharmaceutical grade, and I'm assuming many other countries have amphetamine based add meds, so why choose an adulterated, shitty version of something that can be obtained easily and has consistent quality is and always pure?



Am aware. I always go for pharms over street stimulants when available and yes there is a heap of dexamphetamine tablets here that find their way onto the black market. If I had a choice between methamphetamine and amphetamine I would go for the latter due to the shorter duration. I'm a big fan of sleeping and less than keen on the come down from meth. Also price per dose on diverted medication is usually cheaper than meth- the price for meth is through the roof here.


----------



## debaser

Hi. Things are changing fast in France.

Shooting rooms are welcomed by the Minister of Health, cannabis decrim is discussed, and so on.

It's nice to see a change!


----------



## justsayknow

^ Have the conservatives recently lost power there? Or were the changes something that has been in the pipeline for a while.


----------



## Selfmeditaker

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> There's a reason why they don't usually get regular amp. Meth is vastly superior. It has a longer half life taken orally lasts 8-10 hours, with a consistent euphoria throughout, more available ROAs, higher bioavailability, much more euphoric, cheaper to make as far as I know, and (relieve it or not) has less side effects. In the US, at least the parts I've been, you will not be able to find street amphetamine sulphate. Only meth, or the amphetamine pharmaceutical RX meds that are found in almost every household being given to 6 year olds because theyre to hyper. Our amphetamine sulphate is 100% pure, pharmaceutical grade, and I'm assuming many other countries have amphetamine based add meds, so why choose an adulterated, shitty version of something that can be obtained easily and has consistent quality is and always pure? Street meth, however, makes more sense then street amp, as desoxyn (RX meth tablets)is hard to get a hold of, and due to filler and a plastic matrix, it cannot be IVd, snorted, or vaporized. So street meth is actually more pure than desoxyn, as it does not have filler, especially if it is in a crystalline form. You can take it using pretty much any ROA, whereas amphetamine sulphate has a low IV and insufflated BA and cannot be smoked. Pretty much your options with normal amp are oral and rectal, and neither can compete with meth.
> 
> Now having rated about that, meth is a lot worse for you, is way more addictive, and gives the user intense urges to revise, often leading to the user continuing to redoes for days, u til they run out of money. It ruins lives faster than heroin, from what I've seen, and I've had a lot of junkie friends and tweaked friends who have fucked their lives up so much, that no amount of rehab or therapy will bring them back to reality and get them back on track. The meth-addicted ones always seem to sink at a much faster speed, and usually much deeper. Ive seen people who have a 9-5 job and yet have a formidable heroin habit, but the tweakers are too busy talking to the shadow people to be able to connect with people in the real world, and to have a job, or do anything at all except smoke meth all day.
> 
> Ironically, I am on meth as I type these very words, and I've been ranting all around on BL in this manner for several hours, and for some reason I keep posting on threads and I just can't control what I end up saying, whether it's actually relevant to the topic or not, so please forgive me, I don't know what the fuck I'm doing, my fingers just keep typing random musings about drugs, not caring what information I share, or whether it's important or not.so this is one of the less directly harmful consequences of meth use: you just talk. To anyone, no matter who or what about. You just do it cause her endorphins are too excited.



All right. I do agree with some of what you saying here but i cant help but point out some inaccurate information here. I want to state: i by no means am trying to insult you or anything like that. Just an opinion from a fellow Methamp/Amp/stimulant user

1) "Desoxyn (RX meth tablets)is hard to get a hold of, and due to filler and a plastic matrix, it cannot be IVd, snorted, or vaporized." This is not true. It is true that they are hard to get ahold of because they are usually ony Rx'd for obesity and when all other ADD/ADHD meds have failed, but they CAN be snorted, they CAN be IV'd(if your into IVing pills, which I dont condone in the 1st place but to each their own, as long as you take the proper precautions) And I guess if one was dead set on it you could smoke/vape Desoyxn also as you can 'smoke' any pill. Its just not going to do what you expect/wish it would. Desoxyn is best taken oral. Just because its Methamp does not mean its the= of a bag of quality glass. It has its perks over street Meth, as it has its cons. Its one of the Best ADD/ADHD meds/all around study focus meds I've yet to try and I've tried pretty much all. It is not the best type/form of Meth that will produce intense euphoria, hours upon hours of energy, ability to stay awake for days etc etc. Which brings me to #2

2) "So street meth is actually more pure than desoxyn, as it does not have filler, especially if it is in a crystalline form" This I have an issue with because 100 out of 100 times, you KNOW what your getting when you take Desoxyn. Granted your not getting it from some 3rd world country or bogus internet site etc. To say that street meth is more "pure" then Desox because it "does not contain filler" is insane. You have all kinds of fillers/additives/chemicals etc in street meth. You never really 'know' what your getting where as Desox you always know what your getting. Though your only getting 5mg of Methamp+a few inactive fillers and what not, with street meth you could be getting a whole galaxy of off the wall chemicals/ additives, etc. Even with pretty pure shards you will still have some fillers etc. So to say that street meth is more pure then pharm grade methamp is incorrect. Though I get where your coming from, a nice big fat bag of good crystal glass shards packs 100x more of a punch/euphoria/ blah blah blah than these measly little pills but that does not mean street meth is more pure because of how awesome it is. There are added chemicals to street meth that are fucked(even though i love me some great glass) 

3) The rest of what you describe i agree with entirely. Meth will consume, swallow, and spit back out your soul just enough so that you think you can do it all over again, when in reality you cant(save a few who can do Methamo responsibly). Its an extremely addictive substance which we all know. All right now I am done with my stimulant induced rant, please forgive me if I sound stand-offish or dickish because I really am not trying to be. From one upper fan to another


----------



## Tryptamino

justsayknow said:


> Am aware. I always go for pharms over street stimulants when available and yes there is a heap of dexamphetamine tablets here that find their way onto the black market. If I had a choice between methamphetamine and amphetamine I would go for the latter due to the shorter duration. I'm a big fan of sleeping and less than keen on the come down from meth. Also price per dose on diverted medication is usually cheaper than meth- the price for meth is through the roof here.



I find that the meth crash is softer than amphetamine... Maybe thats just me tho


----------



## Tryptamino

Selfmeditaker said:


> All right. I do agree with some of what you saying here but i cant help but point out some inaccurate information here. I want to state: i by no means am trying to insult you or anything like that. Just an opinion from a fellow Methamp/Amp/stimulant user
> 
> 1) "Desoxyn (RX meth tablets)is hard to get a hold of, and due to filler and a plastic matrix, it cannot be IVd, snorted, or vaporized." This is not true. It is true that they are hard to get ahold of because they are usually ony Rx'd for obesity and when all other ADD/ADHD meds have failed, but they CAN be snorted, they CAN be IV'd(if your into IVing pills, which I dont condone in the 1st place but to each their own, as long as you take the proper precautions) And I guess if one was dead set on it you could smoke/vape Desoyxn also as you can 'smoke' any pill. Its just not going to do what you expect/wish it would. Desoxyn is best taken oral. Just because its Methamp does not mean its the= of a bag of quality glass. It has its perks over street Meth, as it has its cons. Its one of the Best ADD/ADHD meds/all around study focus meds I've yet to try and I've tried pretty much all. It is not the best type/form of Meth that will produce intense euphoria, hours upon hours of energy, ability to stay awake for days etc etc. Which brings me to #2
> 
> 2) "So street meth is actually more pure than desoxyn, as it does not have filler, especially if it is in a crystalline form" This I have an issue with because 100 out of 100 times, you KNOW what your getting when you take Desoxyn. Granted your not getting it from some 3rd world country or bogus internet site etc. To say that street meth is more "pure" then Desox because it "does not contain filler" is insane. You have all kinds of fillers/additives/chemicals etc in street meth. You never really 'know' what your getting where as Desox you always know what your getting. Though your only getting 5mg of Methamp+a few inactive fillers and what not, with street meth you could be getting a whole galaxy of off the wall chemicals/ additives, etc. Even with pretty pure shards you will still have some fillers etc. So to say that street meth is more pure then pharm grade methamp is incorrect. Though I get where your coming from, a nice big fat bag of good crystal glass shards packs 100x more of a punch/euphoria/ blah blah blah than these measly little pills but that does not mean street meth is more pure because of how awesome it is. There are added chemicals to street meth that are fucked(even though i love me some great glass)
> 
> 3) The rest of what you describe i agree with entirely. Meth will consume, swallow, and spit back out your soul just enough so that you think you can do it all over again, when in reality you cant(save a few who can do Methamo responsibly). Its an extremely addictive substance which we all know. All right now I am done with my stimulant induced rant, please forgive me if I sound stand-offish or dickish because I really am not trying to be. From one upper fan to another



Lol I was soooooo tweaked while writing that, kinda putting out false info, sorry errbody

Although what I meant by "you can't snort, vaporize, or IV desoxyn" is that you can't do it efficiently. And crystal meth has a much higher purity average than almost any other street drug at least where I'm from. I purify my meth and usually there is maybe 6% of it that is not meth. And what I meant by it being more pure than desoxyn was meant that if you want to snort smoke or IV desoxyn, you will get less effect due to the filler.

Again sorry, I was too high to express myself correctly, just spitting out words at 200mph haha

Also, just a personal question, what do you think is "responsible" methamphetamine use? I use it somewhat regularly, but I at least wait 2-3 weeks before using again, (unless I find more from my last bag) and I consider that a responsible use of meth. (strictly street meth, I don't limit my desoxyn use, although its hard to find, so it's kinda limited anyway).


----------



## Seyer

LAs got dat fire crystal.


----------



## justsayknow

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> I find that the meth crash is softer than amphetamine... Maybe thats just me tho



You could be right. I find that I get the worst comedown if I take high doses and dont sleep regardless of which one it is. Because of the potency of meth its much easier to do - I dare say dexosyn would be an exception to this though. I've never actually come accross it so can't say for sure but I'm guessing a moderate dose taken during the day would result in little come down. The only time I've encountered meth in tablet form was yaba in thailand and I quite liked that so I'm sure dexosyn be great.


----------



## Tryptamino

justsayknow said:


> You could be right. I find that I get the worst comedown if I take high doses and dont sleep regardless of which one it is. Because of the potency of meth its much easier to do - I dare say dexosyn would be an exception to this though. I've never actually come accross it so can't say for sure but I'm guessing a moderate dose taken during the day would result in little come down. The only time I've encountered meth in tablet form was yaba in thailand and I quite liked that so I'm sure dexosyn be great.



I agree completely with the first statement. If you stay up long enough, you're gonna have a bad time. But amp sulfate is easier to sleep on than meth, regardless of ROA, as meth has a longer half life than normal amp.
And yes, desoxyn is great. Quite intense as well, twice as potent as racemic meth, as its the d isomer. 30mg got me rushing like a fucking freight train. It was kinda scary, as that was also my first meth experience. Next day was hellish though, blue toes, bloodshot eyes and an absence of a soul.



Seyer said:


> LAs got dat fire crystal.



Yup, pure as fuck and cheap as fuck.


----------



## KillCops

I heard from someone that spent a couple years in China that cannabis is extremely looked down upon there but if you went up to any Norweigen they could get you coke or extacy pills and then if you asked about some weed theyd be like "naw man we dont fuck with that shit." Is this what anyone else has experienced if you've been to China?


----------



## justsayknow

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Next day was hellish though, blue toes, bloodshot eyes and an absence of a soul.



Not so cool. I've never noticed blue toes before, I will have to check next time. Absence of soul is a pretty accurate description of meth comedown though.
My preferred dose is much smaller 10-20mg of dexamphetamine in tablet form. Usually feel a bit drained and scattered by the end of the day and then sleep fine and wake up feeling almost normal.


----------



## Seyer

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Yup, pure as fuck and cheap as fuck.


Cheap as fuck indeed. I got rid of my dealer after I stopped smoking, but through a friend I met another dealer (only bought from him once, my final time doing Meth) and his price was a mere 25% more 'expensive' but wayyyy better. Although the product I was getting from my original dealer was fucking *great*, the new guys stuff blew that shit out of the water.


----------



## debaser

justsayknow said:


> ^ Have the conservatives recently lost power there? Or were the changes something that has been in the pipeline for a while.



Yeah, the socialists won the elections one month ago


----------



## Seyer

aka Lou hired a hitman


----------



## Selfmeditaker

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Lol I was soooooo tweaked while writing that, kinda putting out false info, sorry errbody
> 
> Although what I meant by "you can't snort, vaporize, or IV desoxyn" is that you can't do it efficiently. And crystal meth has a much higher purity average than almost any other street drug at least where I'm from. I purify my meth and usually there is maybe 6% of it that is not meth. And what I meant by it being more pure than desoxyn was meant that if you want to snort smoke or IV desoxyn, you will get less effect due to the filler.
> 
> Again sorry, I was too high to express myself correctly, just spitting out words at 200mph haha
> 
> Also, just a personal question, what do you think is "responsible" methamphetamine use? I use it somewhat regularly, but I at least wait 2-3 weeks before using again, (unless I find more from my last bag) and I consider that a responsible use of meth. (strictly street meth, I don't limit my desoxyn use, although its hard to find, so it's kinda limited anyway).



lol now worries brother, i was twacked when i posted that as you can probably tell from how long it is haha. Gotta love them uppers va va vooom

And as far as responsible use I think you are doing a damn good job at doing just that. Fuckk man i wish i had your willpower im like a 1-3 times a week but usually the weekends I try to keep it to.


----------



## Meemo

Hello there, interesting topic, im from Beirut, Lebanon. Drug scene here is thriving, almost everyone here has a habit as we have a large variety of drugs like E speed cocaine crack heroin lsd and ofcourse hashish, i read some posts sayin that in the usa and canada there is an open market, this is not available here, but its almost cool to ask any easy going local to score for u...as we also have a famous region called the bekaa valley, almost all drugs are processed there and sent to the city, as cannabis is also grown in its remote areas. thats regarding Lebanon. now im living in Saudi Arabia, Jeddah came here to work,anyways i came to oil-land with a 8 year heroin habit under my belt, so as a precaution i got subutex with me from home, to make long story short, i soon had some local and foreign frnds here that hooked me up with afghan hash and benzos mostly rivotril, the heroin things was a big NO to them, i didnt give up so i started wandering in the ghetto/poor areas and BINGO i hit jackpot the alley is full of used needles thrown on the ground, so i started asking around untill i met the right person that hooked me up with the dealers responsible in this alley/ghetto.
in conclusion the saudi scene is a bit different from the Lebanese scene cause drugs are still a taboo here and forbidden by religion, but theres a huge market and almost everything is available but u need to have contacts..

Peace!


----------



## Putingrad

Meemo said:


> Hello there, interesting topic, im from Beirut, Lebanon. Drug scene here is thriving, almost everyone here has a habit as we have a large variety of drugs like E speed cocaine crack heroin lsd and ofcourse hashish, i read some posts sayin that in the usa and canada there is an open market, this is not available here, but its almost cool to ask any easy going local to score for u...as we also have a famous region called the bekaa valley, almost all drugs are processed there and sent to the city, as cannabis is also grown in its remote areas. thats regarding Lebanon. now im living in Saudi Arabia, Jeddah came here to work,anyways i came to oil-land with a 8 year heroin habit under my belt, so as a precaution i got subutex with me from home, to make long story short, i soon had some local and foreign frnds here that hooked me up with afghan hash and benzos mostly rivotril, the heroin things was a big NO to them, i didnt give up so i started wandering in the ghetto/poor areas and BINGO i hit jackpot the alley is full of used needles thrown on the ground, so i started asking around untill i met the right person that hooked me up with the dealers responsible in this alley/ghetto.
> in conclusion the saudi scene is a bit different from the Lebanese scene cause drugs are still a taboo here and forbidden by religion, but theres a huge market and almost everything is available but u need to have contacts..
> 
> Peace!



A fascinating insight into this part of the world! Thanks for the post. Keep us updated on what things are like in Saudi Arabia. It is, of course, a notoriously puritanical country so the extent of the drug use there seems to be something of a mystery.


----------



## Pill2Chill

FFS I typed an entire post but I accidentally closed my browser.

Owell.

In belgium we don't have open air markets, except for weed; there are a few known places where it is easy to find dealers, or stoners. For other drugs you have to know the right people. If you're in the scene it's pretty easy to just ask around until you find what you are looking for. Psychedelics and ketamine are pretty much the most difficult drugs to score, but they are around. Once you have a solid contact for that, it gets pretty easy to find more dealers and better prices.

We have this nice psych dealer who can get nearly anything. From ketamine to LSD to DMT to heroin..

Long story short, it's all about having the right contacts here.

Mescaline is one I haven't found yet. I really wanna try this stuff!


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

KillCops said:


> I heard from someone that spent a couple years in China that cannabis is extremely looked down upon there but if you went up to any Norweigen they could get you coke or extacy pills and then if you asked about some weed theyd be like "naw man we dont fuck with that shit." Is this what anyone else has experienced if you've been to China?



In my experience of the Chinese, no, cannabis is not a popular drug amongst them. I found that in parts of China that aren't homogeneously Han, the Han Chinese tend to associate marijuana with Turkic peoples from the steppes of central Asia, as well as some indigenous minorities. Funny, this plant has been known to the Chinese since antiquity, but has never been popular, either as a recreational drug or a medicine, at least as far back as their written history goes.

Amphetamines and ecstasy are a lot more popular and easier to come by in China than cannabis. I hear that ketamine, also, has exploded in popularity in China since I've been there, but is pretty demonized in the eyes of the general public and the government alike.

If you're looking for cannabis in China, locate the nearest Uyghur ghetto in a big city, and ask around DISCRETELY, using the "hang ten" sign with your thumb against your lips. If you're lucky, you'll get someone to sell you hash from central Asia, for prices and quality comparable to what you'd find in the West.

Never forget in China that Big Brother is watching you. The government there has little sense of humor with regards to drugs. No, unlike Singapore or Japan, China is not confident enough of its standing on the world stage to completely throw the book at a foreign drug user from the first world. But you could expect a deportation, heavy fines, and scant chance of ever being granted a visa to enter China again. Also, don't ever forget the incredible risk you're asking locals to take by finding drugs for you. "Getting the book thrown at you" in China involves an arena and a firing squad. Never forget that as a foreigner in a fairly homogeneous country, you stand out there, and someone is ALWAYS watching your interactions with the locals, even if just out of curiosity.

Bottom line, yes, drugs are to be found in China. I have found them there and done them there. But I'm not sure if I'd earnestly seek them out again, or advise others to. It's definitely not my first choice of countries to be a drug tourist.


----------



## Seyer

Dont forget Ketamine in regards to China.


----------



## gtupder

No.


----------



## Bust

Up here in Finland there is no open air dealing. Also, the most abused opioid is Buprenorphine. Speed is the shizz due to bikers. It gets stepped on plenty. Seen people shoot +1gram, but the norm is 0,3-0,5 per shot. Few have tried heroin let alone coke. It sucks 

Pot is really high grade though, expensive but dank.


----------



## Seyer

^ Ive sampled the herb here twice now this year, both times it sucked. It may be due to Im still used to getting _blazed_ from Cali herb. 2.5 years ago, the herb was a lot better than it is now


----------



## Pill2Chill

^ Reminds me, I still want a comparison of netherweed vs cali weed in terms of potency from someone who has had both.

Anyone? I've heard Dutchies call their weed the best, but I always hear the same from Calies aswell. So I honestly don't know. What's the average THC % for a "normal", not too expensive strain? Anyone have an idea on that?


----------



## fritabandita

Mexico has become like freaking Singapore, particularly in the north. Try getting a cabbie to take you to a spot. Forget it in 99 percent of the cases. Ask a desk clerk - you might get thrown out of your room. The party is over in many places because of the war.


----------



## Seyer

*pitiful excuse of a "war"


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Seyer said:


> ^ Ive sampled the herb here twice now this year, both times it sucked. It may be due to Im still used to getting _blazed_ from Cali herb. 2.5 years ago, the herb was a lot better than it is now



There's been a decreasing trend in the quality of homegrown Finnish marijuana - a lot of it comes down to greedy motherfuckers that harvest 2-3 weeks too early and 
sell it when it's still slightly damp, 'cause desperate kids with money will buy it anyway, or compulsive stoners 'cause availability is a problem. Most growers don't sell, or if they do, only to their close friends in small amounts.
Two is not a very large sample - I'm sure you could score a couple of weak schwaggy bags in California as well if you had bad luck.

I've had plenty of infuriatingly shitty pot deals in Finland, but when I still used to live there, availability and high prices (which, about 3 years ago, were 30-50% lower than today) were the only problems. In terms of quality and potency it stood up to the best coffeeshops in Amsterdam, and it was consistently better, while Amsterdam won by its variety and constant availability. In both places, you need to know people and places to get the goods. Since this is a "drug scene" thread, though, the commercial scene in Finland is growing in size and declining in quality.

I've never been to North America but people I've met say the weed in Cali is stronger than Amsterdam, which I do not doubt. Hawaii is supposed to trump even Cali.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Psychonauticunt said:


> *THE NETHERLANDS (North, not Amsterdam)*
> ...
> ILLEGAL DRUGS
> The drug scene is vibrant, but I have avoided making street deals because personal contacts are infinitely more reliable, economical and of a higher standard. Hard drugs will certainly be sold on the streets, and possibly at electronic dance music events - particularly psytrance - but I have always procured my gear beforehand from more reliable sources.



Unlike the street market in Amsterdam, there seems to be a lot less bullshit up here. Sure enough, walking through the Red Light Districts at night you will see various sketchy characters standing around on corners, waiting for you to approach, or doing so themselves if you look the part. I don't feel threatened, like I have been in Amsterdam, and the weights of the bags have all checked out. What's more, the drugs aren't bullshit either - you can very easily score decent cocaine (rock or powder) and heroin from the streets. The crack and dope have been surprisingly good on some occasions. It's inconsistent, but they're never absolute shit - I'd say the blow is never below 35-40%, and the rock is pretty decent quality.

In Amsterdam I wouldn't ever dream of trying to score drugs from the street dealers again (and the only time I've done it I was severely fucked up), but here it's actually a viable option.


----------



## tentram

Seyer said:


> ^ Ive sampled the herb here twice now this year, both times it sucked. It may be due to Im still used to getting _blazed_ from Cali herb. 2.5 years ago, the herb was a lot better than it is now



are you in finland, mate?  i was under the impression you were in the UK for some reason or another.

i love this thread, it's interesting reading all peoples accounts of dealing with scoring in foreign lands; especially places like china as MDAO mentioned and other asian countries where they don't fuck around when it comes to consequences.


----------



## bingey

PillToChill said:


> ^ Reminds me, I still want a comparison of netherweed vs cali weed in terms of potency from someone who has had both.
> 
> Anyone? I've heard Dutchies call their weed the best, but I always hear the same from Calies aswell. So I honestly don't know. What's the average THC % for a "normal", not too expensive strain? Anyone have an idea on that?



Between 14% and 16 % on average I guess (top-sellers like WW)

funny thing the government wants to pass a law making a 15 % tenour of delta-9-THC the "legal" limit which would automatically make all hash illegal and California top dog! (they haven't hear about the effects of CBD and other cannabinioids at the ministery of health/justice apparently and obviously haven't figured out to try smoking some hash and compare it to weed.. , let's hope the new government trashes this stupid plan Opstelten (Dutch drug czar wannabe) has cooked up in his kitchen


----------



## Seyer

tentram said:


> are you in finland, mate?


Indeed I am.


----------



## tentram

ha, cool  i thought maybe a canadian immigrant kickin it in the UK because of your location haha.


----------



## Hazyasusual

the stigmas certain drugs have in different countries is quite intriguing, IMPO


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Seyer said:


> Indeed I am.



How long have you lived there, what are you doing there, and how have you found it?


----------



## XThexXTank

Well I'm greek so when I go to greece its different.  Drugs are looked down upon besides alcohol.  You can get pretty much anythin ya want depending on who ya know.

My cousin and all my friends there (well most of them) smoke wwed so gettn that is pretty easy.  None of them reaaly do any other illeagal drugs so findin dope is near impossible for me.  They even look down on it like users are nothin but fuckin junkies.  

There ain't no open. Air markets but in the cities there's spots and neighborhoods where drug users hang out and ya can get lucky and score.  But its not like ya go up to random ppl n ask em for drugs. Don't work that way.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

A while ago the EMCDDA (European Monitoring Centre for Drugs and Drug Addiction) published their 2012 report, and there's new(ish) data on drugs and drug use from the European countries. There are obviously some limitations, but it's still interesting data. The situation in the Netherlands doesn't seem too bad:

Average heroin purity: 44.5%
Average cocaine purity: 52.3%
Average amphetamine purity: 38.8%
Average herbal cannabis purity: 14.3%

http://www.emcdda.europa.eu/

At least much better than my old locale, Finland:

Heroin: N/A
Cocaine: 29%
Amphetamine: 19.9%
Cannabis: 5.1%


----------



## phenethylo J

Hazyasusual said:


> the stigmas certain drugs have in different countries is quite intriguing, IMPO



I heard in allot of Asian countries cannabis has worse stigma that stuff like heroin, coke, meth, ect. Which is not too surprising since laziness is highly looked down upon in most Asian cultures and cannabis makes you lazy according to stereotypes.


----------



## bingey

^
In Finland you do get a beautifull setting to your drug use for free almost every time though!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

phenethylo J said:


> I heard in allot of Asian countries cannabis has worse stigma that stuff like heroin, coke, meth, ect. Which is not too surprising since laziness is highly looked down upon in most Asian cultures and cannabis makes you lazy according to stereotypes.



I could imagine


----------



## Seyer

Psychonauticunt said:


> How long have you lived there, what are you doing there, and how have you found it?


Just over 7 months, been here 15+ times before I moved though. I love it here, as I always have. Currently working on my Abitur.


Psychonauticunt said:


> Heroin: N/A
> Cocaine: 29%
> Amphetamine: 19.9%
> Cannabis: 5.1%


Our Cocaine is more pure than Amp. I dont buy it for one second.


BingeBoy said:


> ^
> In Finland you do get a beautifull setting to your drug use for free almost every time though!


Thats true.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Seyer said:


> Our Cocaine is more pure than Amp. I dont buy it for one second.



Me neither. You do get shitty speed in Finland if you've got shit connections, but when I lived there I was getting amphetamine >50% on the regular. Speed is our national drug and I guess we at least take that kinda seriously.

Like I said, the stats are obviously subject to a number of limitations, one of which is that the purity of drugs seized by the police isn't necessarily indicative of the purity of drugs in general circulation. I heard a while ago that someone was busted with kilos upon kilos of 4% pure amphetamine (why oh why?); incidents like this will no doubt have an impact on the average. Conversely, I suspect that a few significant cocaine busts higher up the distribution ladder would have skewed the data towards a higher purity - especially considering how small the cocaine market in Finland is, and how easily one big bust could affect the statistics.

Cocaine in Finland is ridiculously impure and expensive, even for cocaine standards.


----------



## Seyer

Couldnt have said it better myself ^


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

phenethylo J said:


> I heard in allot of Asian countries cannabis has worse stigma that stuff like heroin, coke, meth, ect. Which is not too surprising since laziness is highly looked down upon in most Asian cultures and cannabis makes you lazy according to stereotypes.



I think there's a lot of truth to this.


----------



## 1394

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> I think there's a lot of truth to this.



I doubt there is, anyway what the fuck does "Asian" mean? Pakistan is in Asia, major hash heads... Nepal is in Asia again, major hash heads... Iran, Asia major cannabis culture... India again Asia, very serious cannabis/hash culture...

Opium and heroin makes you lazy as fuck too... I know for certain that amps are very popular in Japan tho...


----------



## somethingswrong

This thread is really interesting. In Pakistan, as pointed out above, hash is available everywhere in every city and village. It grows indigenously here (the plant) so anyone can get high, whether its through making bhang tea or extracting hash from it. Lately I've gotten high a few times using stems and buds that I picked with some friends. There are numerous hash dealers in every area but there isn't any concept of open air markets, not in the cities anyway. People have to go farther north to Peshawar and farther areas like Jamrot and Teera. At those places there are open air markets selling all kinds of drugs, mostly high quality, as well as weapons and miscellaneous smuggled items.
I don't do opiates myself but there are just as many opiate dealers as there are hash dealers. For cocaine and mdma you have to have some good contacts as dealers for them are few and far inbetween. I've only found one dealer for LSD so far, through a friend of a friend of a friend and months of searching lol.
As for alcohol (which is illegal, same as hash) there are many bootleggers for local and imported drinks and you can get locally produced alcohol from some 4 or 5 star hotels that have a bar to sell to non muslims (although 90% of their clientele is muslim).


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

1394 said:


> I doubt there is, anyway what the fuck does "Asian" mean? Pakistan is in Asia, major hash heads... Nepal is in Asia again, major hash heads... Iran, Asia major cannabis culture... India again Asia, very serious cannabis/hash culture...
> 
> Opium and heroin makes you lazy as fuck too... I know for certain that amps are very popular in Japan tho...



It's true of the parts of Asia I've spent time in: Japan, China, and Taiwan. Cannabis was never popular in any of these places, and I doubt has much potential to ever be. I should have clarified that I was speaking specifically of northeast Asia.

I've vacationed in Thailand and heard lots about a local weed scene there, but haven't seen it with my own eyes, and don't know that I'd try to seek it out. I think a foreigner doing that would be a sitting duck for cons or extortion.

South Asia is a whole other deal. I've never been to Pakistan, but with so much proximity to the native regions where opium and cannabis come from, and an economy that's gone in fits and starts, it doesn't surprise me use of these drugs is common there.

When I vacationed in Sikkim (a semi-autonomous state of India that's closer culturally to Tibet or Bhutan), I found a marijuana plant growing by the side of the road, and ended up picking it, drying it crudely, and smoking it. Our tour guide identified it and didn't seem to think anything of it. However, I get the sense that you have to be very careful about drug use, even marijuana, in India, because although it's had a respected place in the culture in days gone by, it's widely disapproved of now.


----------



## Moe-D

> Me neither. You do get shitty speed in Finland if you've got shit connections, but when I lived there I was getting amphetamine >50% on the regular. Speed is our national drug and I guess we at least take that kinda seriously.



^ This is true!

There is good speed around here  
You just wont find it from the tech house clubs or so, its almost better to ask the club-security for some! Theyre all stimheads...


----------



## Sherminator

In southern Sri Lanka weed was very available and very cheap, but very low quality, "Tropical Schwag", basically wild cannabis with lots of seeds/stems.
Pharms were available through a pharmacy worker who was friends with a Sri Lankan friend of ours. Unfortunately he didn't know the english names for much besides "diazepam" and we didn't know the sinhala names for things, but the valium was very nice.  Heroin was around, evidenced by syringes on the beach near our house, but our Sri Lankan friends looked down on its use, they called it "brown sugar" and viewed it as very destructive/dangerous.  Ecstasy was available but at absurd prices, equivalent to around 30us$ per pill.  Foreign alcohol is extremely heavily taxed and very expensive, but local beer and arrack (palm sap based hard alcohol- delicious with some coke, the soda not cocaine) is readily available and cheap.


----------



## phenethylo J

1394 said:


> I doubt there is, anyway what the fuck does "Asian" mean? Pakistan is in Asia, major hash heads... Nepal is in Asia again, major hash heads... Iran, Asia major cannabis culture... India again Asia, very serious cannabis/hash culture...
> 
> Opium and heroin makes you lazy as fuck too... I know for certain that amps are very popular in Japan tho...



I said allot not 100% and I know heroin/opium makes you lazy  too but the stereo types for cannabis sticks more for some reason. You have to remember that different parts of Asia has very very different cultures. Pakistan and Nepal are nothing like China and Japan. A marijuana smoker in Japan would most likely get looked down on way more than a speed head.


----------



## debaser

There is actually a small part of China (I have to remember where exactly, I think it's up north) where cannabis is cultivated and smoked, and probably tolerated to a certain extent within the tribe's limit (no idea of the tribe's name). I did some chinese hash in Amsterdam back in the day. It was very expensive and not so good. A curiosity.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^I'm pretty sure you're talking about the Uighurs, a Turkic people indigenous to Xinjiang Province, formerly East Turkestan. The Silk Road (the original brick and mortar one) passes right through their homeland, so naturally they deal in hash, both locally produced and imported from other parts of central Asia, which is of course where the plant is native to. I've had Uighur hash -- it's decent. I'm really entirely partial to green, not hashish, though, so my taste in it isn't so discriminating.

There's definitely a hash smoking culture among the Uighurs, but from what I gathered it's not universally regarded as classy in their culture, and those who do it keep it low key. You definitely had to broach the subject discretely. But it was definitely not a youth subculture thing -- it was more along the lines of older guys sitting around in a restaurant after it had closed at night and lighting up pipes and chatting.

Xinjiang Province would be a perfect spot for drug tourism except... China.  Uighurs are now a minority in their homeland due to the arrival of millions of Han Chinese settlers, pioneers, and prospectors, and there's a lot of friction between the two ethnic groups, because the Chinese have all the choice jobs and positions of power, and look down on the Uighurs as dumb and uncivilized. The scenery is beautiful, the place isn't crowded or polluted (yet), and the local food is not too bad. I'm sure the opium is fantastic too.

There aren't a whole lot of other minorities in present day northern China. A handful of Chukchi and Evenki in Manchuria, maybe. They might use fly agaric mushrooms, but I never heard about indigenous Siberians using marijuana. Not many of them around anymore.

Southern China is another story. I definitely heard Han Chinese people in Yunnan Province say they associate marijuana with the "Small Tribes" in that area, and neighboring Guangxi.


----------



## RedRum OG

I'm surprised there isn't more opiate addiction in Asia, tons of wild areas to grow dank poppies, and their culture is so uptight they need some good dope. But nooooo they all do speed/meth and go to work to be more productive. Idk what the right way to do drugs is, but getting high specifically to go to work is ridiculous


----------



## 1394

RedRum OG said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more opiate addiction in Asia, tons of wild areas to grow dank poppies



There is a ton of opiate addiction in Asia.


----------



## Bust

RedRum OG said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more opiate addiction in Asia




http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3535959


"During the 1970s the abuse of heroin and other opiates emerged as a serious problem of epidemic nature, predominantly affecting young people in many countries of South-East Asia. While opiates, including heroin, have been abused by inhaling and by smoking, there has recently been an increasing trend towards injecting heroin of high purity (80-90 per cent pure heroin). Heroin addiction spread first to the populations of capital cities and then to other cities and towns and even to the hill tribes, as studies in Thailand have revealed. Most recent studies have shown that heroin abuse has spread further in Asia, both socially and geographically, involving such countries as India and Sri Lanka, which had no previous experience with the problem."


----------



## justsayknow

Since the 17th Century even thanks to the British East India Company.


----------



## cheesewiz

*Drug Tourism Locations and Experience?*

I'm really interested in taking a vacation and trying out a local cultures drugs. Whether it be a psychedelic trip on ayahuasca or however you spell it in south america, to opium in the middle east (if things ever stop being batshit crazy over there), to southeast asia's yaba. I am just curious if any of you have had any experience with drug tourism? or maybe know someone who has. I've read articles about it but the few that are written on the subject seem very anti-drug and I am having a hard time taking the legitimacy of it and am wondering if the writer is just exaggerating for a "good story". If you have partaken in another cultures drugs whether of it been your main goal in the vacation or not I would love to hear some stories and know where any of you have travelled!


----------



## KanyeEast

I thought I give some of my experience. 
I'm an Australian born chinese living in North Queensland. Weed and Meth is extremely prevalent, Weed is mainly grown locally either hydro or some people just grow it in their backyard. It's almost always indica or a hybrid that is very heavily indica. Quality fluctuates from shit, to pretty good. You basically play roulette whenever you buy some as there is no such thing as strains. 

Meth is called either "speed" when powdered and cut to shit, or "ice" when in crystal form, ice is usually much more expensive than speed which is obviously to be expected. It's mainly made by bikies and sold mainly to white trash bogans. 

E is pretty easy to come by although it's usually pretty weak, I don't use it, but my brother had to take two to get a good roll going. 

LSD, Shroom and DMT are easy and cheap if you know the right people. 

I don't know about benzo's and opiates except that Heroin has not been spotted in my town since the late 90s. 

Cocaine prices are falling and purity rising, but its still pretty shit and really expensive. 

Meth, E, Weed, LSD, DMT and Shrooms are like 2x more expensive here than in the US though, but so's video games and cars. Apparently it's due to the fact that our minimum wage is so high. $15.91 an hour.

Open air dealing is very rare besides for some sketchy guy trying to sell you E at a nightclub area. Deal's are mainly made by calling them and meeting them at a public place, your home, or rarely, their home.

My cousins live in malaysia and I know something of the scene there. They are all potheads and weed there is dirt cheap. Think an ounce for 1/2 of what I heard it normally costs in California although quality is usually not that great. Their meth comes in pill form called "Shabu", is extremely potent and very cheap. You can buy a pill to tweak for 12 hours cheaper than I can buy a Big Mac here. I know heroin is apparently pretty common and cheap there as well. Although punishment there is very harsh, (death penalty for trafficking, long jail terms for possession) the police are lazy and very corrupt so they hardly ever prosecute anyone. If you're white however watch out, catching a foreigner = either a huge bribe or a promotion. So if you can't pay the officer off before you go into the system, they'll happily throw you in jail for the next 10 years of your life. Many dealers operate with the permission of the local police in exchange for throwing them a tourist or businessman every now and then. Most city centre especially Kuala Lumpur's are pretty well policed so watch out. However, if you go into a poorer local neighbourhood, police literally never come by unless it's like a murder. There are many dealers that sit all day at local food courts there dealing shabu if you know how to spot them.


----------



## B.mans

Netherlands (near Amsterdam): Don't buy on the street, because you will get scammed. If you buy at parties you probably will get decent products, although I've never tried that. The best way is getting to know a dealer. This is not hard, in most outgoing young groups of friends at least 2-3 people will know someone or multiple people who sell drugs. Because we can have our drugs legally tested for purity quality is generally pretty good. Dealers that I've met were generally pretty nice. I don't think many people get robbed or whatever, unless of course you're being stupid and buying off random people in the street who ask if you want to buy cocaine.

Most popular drug (after weed probably) by far is MDMA. Pills are very good at the moment (very often 200mg+) and almost never contain any adulterants. They are cheap (so cheap that what you have in your wallet at any point will probably be enough to buy some pills). MDMA crystals are also pretty widely available. Among young people, XTC use is often accepted. I used to work at a bank inbound callcenter where most employees were between 20 and 35 and when I got to know them it turned out a large amount of them regularly used XTC. As XTC use here started in the 90's the 30-35 year olds also often had a LOT of XTC experience.

Speed (amphetamine) is also pretty widely available, but varies a bit more in quality. It's important to find a consistent dealer or get it tested. It is even cheaper (the change in your pocket will suffice for a gram). Meth is available but not considered desirable by most people and mainly used by speed addicts. I think most people don't even know that it's available here, although they know of its existence through the documentaries and news about the USA.

Mushrooms have been outlawed, but truffles are still legal.

Other popular drugs are GHB, coke (not very pure most of the time, crack is heavily taboo), ketamine (can be hard to find). LSD or 2c-b are also not too hard to get but a bit less popular. Heroin use is heavily frowned upon and only used in the heroin scene (mostly older addicts). It's probably easy to get if you know some users but I've never really been interested.

RC's are not very popular (probably because illegal drugs are easy to find), but I think at the moment 4-FA is rising in popularity. Mephedrone never really took off.

Police won't bother you too much in general, the policy is to prioritize catching dealers and if they catch you with certain (small and predetermined, for example 2 XTC pills or 1 gram of speed max) amounts of hard drugs they won't prosecute.

Drugs that are virtually unheard of here are PCP, "bath salts" (MDPV and related chemicals), prescription opiates (at least as far as I know, but maybe it's more prevalent in the closed heroin scene), DXM.


----------



## blode

I've had a bit of experience getting drugs overseas. 

In Australia it's not an open-air market but it's still always around. You kind of have to ingratiate yourself and from your weed dealer you'll meet a coke dealer etc.
In England I've had a couple of 'rude-boys' come up to me and try and sell me weed which was fairly surprising. 
In Belgium there was a certain street some locals directed me to and there were a bunch of dealers openly selling on the street. They handed me a few grams while a family walked by and the family didn't even look surprised. 
In India and Thailand the pharmacies there are incredibly lax and don't care what they give to who. 
In South Africa it was mental. In the rougher suburbs people would knock on your car door trying to sell coke. You could get anything there with ease.


----------



## blode

There are parts of the Middle East you can go to that are safe and set you up with Heroin but India is a better/safer option if you want to go on a binge. 

I've heard really negative things about the South America drug tourism industry. Mainly that it's frequented by VERY middle-class people 'living on the edge' and that they're a complete buzz kill. I've also heard that they're incredibly expensive and you can have a much better time if you just do a little bit of research while you're there. However I've never been on one, this is just what a few friends who went on a trip to South America told me.


----------



## Jimmy_Pop

Dude... Have you ever travelled? A lot of places are actually MORE liberal about drugs than the U.S., especially Europe and certain latin American countries.

But in general, yeah, the 'scene' does vary quite a bit from country to country.

And you don't find some countries where drugs are really hard to come by, like Saudi Arabia and Singapore, because the drug laws are INSANELY strict.


----------



## muzzley

lol


----------



## COCOCARTER

I have been in Sweden a while and still have not found a coke connection here.  It friggin SUCKS!!!


----------



## neurotic

in case anyone's interested about the drug scene here... it's all about open air market here, where you can get weed, coke and crack, the main drugs. and damn this shit is so fuckin cheap, (trying not to be too specific, sorry if it is characterized as price discussion) the price of a big mac and fries is almost enough to buy a gram of coke, and enough to buy like ~5g of weed.

if you want some fancy drugs though, like acid or ecstasy, then you'd need some connects. and that shit is fucking expensive, like one ecstasy pill is more expensive than a gram of coke, and a hit of acid, even more expensive.

benzos you'd better know a doctor or someone who knows a doctor. heroin and opiates are non-existant - there is not even slang for heroin, it's something we only see in the movies.


----------



## norm4n

Switzerland
https://www.telebasel.ch/de/tv-archiv/&id=366817830

If I watch "Drugs Inc." and I wouldn't have been to the US before, I'd think every US-American is a drug addict.

In the cities in Thailand you have a open drug scene when it comes to benzodiazepines, ED-drugs or steroids. They sell it on night markets or in drug stores. Also there are a lot of soup kitchens brewing cannabis lemonade and in some bars, you are allowed to smoke weed, if you ask. 
On the countryside there are many older people who are doing opioids and betelnut. Psychedelics are not that popular though. Everything else is everywhere, at least where tourists are.  
However you have to be sure, that you are in an area where the police is paid for looking away or have enough money in your pocket if caught.
Same is for India.


----------



## justsayknow

@neurotic
^Brazil, Argentina or Uruguay? I know in many countries on the west coast (Peru + Bolivia) benzo's were otc, didn't see any crack either. On the east coast of S.America was the only place I even heard of ecstasy on the other side it was all cactus and aya. Brazil seemed to be keen on the crack cocaine but I'm sure its all over the continent.


----------



## neurotic

yup, you got me dude, the bigger one of those three

and yes, there is (was? i'm not into the crack scene, never done it) a crack 'epidemia' here. i guess it could be compared to the other places' heroin (not in the effects, but how it's portrayed by the media and viewed by the society). just like you guys have needle exchange programs and what not, there is (was?) a huge 'crack, no way' campaign here with commercials, billboards on the back of the buses, pamphlets and a load of other stuff around. after that, now everyone is scared to death of crack, these fuckers put in people's heads that 'you could be buying crack-laced weed man! it'll get you addicted'.

well, it sure did make people stay away from crack, but hell, it spreaded a big pile of ignorance also, imo

and otc benzos? hell i'm moving to peru


----------



## justsayknow

Yeah seemed like there was a stigma with the crack when I was there 5 or so years back. One minute someone was racking up lines of coke like there was no tomorrow then as soon as the crack pipe came out it was like "you guys need to leave NOW". Ended up sharing with some homeless dude in the alleyway. My info on benzos in Peru is that old too so it may have changed by now, seems like yesterday...


----------



## COCOCARTER

What part of South America is that?  I will be visiting Ecuador and Peru at some point.


----------



## easy as

I've been living in Korea and China for 10 years and cannabis is everywhere. You can't not find a foreigner who doesn't have a connect. I personally don't smoke, but they usually have dealers who can get you what is readily available. Some stepped on molly, various MDMA/speed pills are always around and Ketamine is EVERYWHERE. If you go to a KTV or just a club you can find it cheap. It's sold in big ol ziplock bags for like xxx/1/8  of a ziplock sandwhich bag. Cheap and good. Also, meth is coming back around. It's very hard to get your hands on opiates but if you know someone you can get H and the old 10mg oxy and percs. Interestingly enough over the last few months tabs and coke has come around more often than in the last decade. 
I lived in Peru and benzo's were sold OTC and it was easy to get great coke and H.


----------



## hangyourhead

I'm always mesmerized by foreign drug scenes. Some are unique and simple, some are dark and dangerous. Drug scenes in different cities are almost foreign and unique from town to town, city to city. There are many alike as well when it comes to big city scores, but the problem is people and places change. So you never really know what to expect. 

I've got something close to open air market for heroin/cocaine on the west side of my city, but you gotta make yourself known and if you're caucasian there's a good chance you will be told "aye yo I got testers bra, fire girl n boy. best in da city" haha no offense to any race, that's just the the culture I know in my city.

The pharmaceuticals, psychedelics, dissociatives, empathogens, and medicinal cannabis come from the lower, mid, and upper class caucasians. YMMV lol, there's nothing set in stone. I've seen a lot of "molly" and beans in the hood too. Meth seems to vary between hippies, stim fiends or weird sex fiends hahaha, and usually IV/various ROA poly-drug abusers (like myself, but MMT got me off that 6 yr dope marathon). Oh, I take that back! I know a black dope boy with crystal. Well I'd go into more detail, but I'm gonna enjoy this coffee and kratom.


----------



## laughingdead

justsayknow said:


> @neurotic
> ^Brazil, Argentina or Uruguay? I know in many countries on the west coast (Peru + Bolivia) benzo's were otc, didn't see any crack either. On the east coast of S.America was the only place I even heard of ecstasy on the other side it was all cactus and aya. Brazil seemed to be keen on the crack cocaine but I'm sure its all over the continent.



Having lived in Argentina for several years I can comment a little bit on the scene that I experienced there if you can call it that...


----------



## laughingdead

In Argentina coke is really common among upper class and lower class alike but very much looked down upon by your every day people. They sell it sometimes shittily in little garbage bags of powder... bag ripped of a garbage bag or better in rock hard "tizas" meaning chalk. It looks like a fat ass piece of chalk like that and you break it off and snort it. 

Marijuana is super popular but if you get it from dealers you are getting shitty brick marijuana from Paraguay that has seeds and stems and shit pressed into a brick. It is best to grow your own or get it from someone who grows their own. Clonazepam, Xanax (not called that), other benzos are easy to get with and without an RX. Some pharmacies were hard asses about selling you shit and others would sell you almost anything. You just had to convince them you were cool or be flirt. i.e. xanax, morphine, codeine, tramadol, other benzos, etc

LSD is not hard to find among students. Ecstacy can probably be found in clubs, I never found it there just more cocaine. 

I got scripted codeine before but harder opiates don't seem to exist their practically. I tried to get an rx for buprenorphine to avoid paying ridiculous prices for suboxone in the US but it ended up being more expensive their and is only sold in patch form. 

Mostly it is weed and coke. I never came across heroin although I am told that in the Buenos Aires there is a small subculture there. I didn't live in BA but I did spend a lot of time there and it is a modern big city.

I had run ins with the police, was even taken into the police station. They can be easily bribed. I never had to do that luckily. Mostly the police sell drugs too. Everyone is in on it.

If you want that good coke you can get it by going into a Villa but it's not like Newark, NJ where you show up unannounced and people sell you stuff and are cool with you. You have 10 year old kids running around playing soccer in a torn up lot with guns in their shorts. It's rough stuff, although I don't know where is worse... NJ ghettos or Villa Miserias. I always had my friends from these neighborhoods to back me up, or would pass through on a moto but you always end up at somebodies house. You find the craziest people selling stuff. Like old ladies who could be your grandma.

The street kids used to love me because I hooked them up with foreign pills they never tried before. That's the way you gotta make friends. But just as easily as you make "friends" those same people will rob you because that's just the way it is. They have to survive and you're cheap sneakers that you got at payless just may look real good to them one day, same as your smart phone. So be smart and dress like they do there and use a shitty phone if you're trying to get hooked up. 

I made some great friends that I miss to this day and I learned a lot about life.


----------



## Oxy Blues

Here in Egypt theres a pretty hardcore drug scene.. Heroin is sold in the desert by bedouins (people who live in the desert and are extremely dangerous carrying AK-47s all the time) and there are alotttt of heroin addicts here.. pretty cheap too.. coke is for the wealthy upper class here in egypt its extremely expensive and usually bad quality unless you know where to look, we only have skunk weed here called bango and its ridiculously cheap, hash is smoked by every single egyptian and i do mean every single one and we have some pretty kick ass hash here if u know where to look, MDMA is also for the wealthy upper class and its also very expensive (i know its cheap in the US) along with synthetic cannabinoids (spice..etc.) which is also very expensive and methamphetamine (very rare too although we got regular amphetamine), ketamine and xylazine (sold as ketamine) are also pretty expensive here and hard to get, acid was always very hard to get in egypt in the past few years but recently theres an overflow in acid coming from israel.. its pretty expensive too.. also recently we got 25i-nbome, 2c-b, 2c-e, and other research chemicals sold to idiots as LSD, mushrooms are pretty much non existent but every once in a long while a friend would smuggle some along with other non existant stuff like oxys, vicodin, percs, ms contin, adderall, vyvanse, dexedrine and other prescription medications.. opium is widely available and cheap and so are benzos.. we got alprazolam (xanax), clonazepam, diazepam (valium), calmepam (bromazepam), rohypnol and other benzos and we also got carisoprodol (soma).. codeine cough syrup is widely available sold on the streets, the lower middle class and the poor's drug of choice is tramadol and its fuckiiiiiiiing everywhereeeee and is cheap as fuckkkkk and im not joking when i say its sold everywhere on streets and in pharmacies.. methadone is very hard to find.. we got suboxone and subutex but they're ridiculously expensive and thats about it i guess :D


----------



## plmar

^ damn I want to go to Egypt now and smoke hash with you all.



Here in the UK tbh I don't even know the drug scene that well as I rarely ever go out, but I'll just say what I know, if anyone lives here feel free to correct me.
Half the teenage population smokes weed and even more drink. Quite a lot of young adults do the same shit in clubs as in other countries, such as either cheap adulterated pills or good quality MDMA if you got the right contact. 
I know this guy who lives nearby and he was getting a gram of brown crystals here for £20? if I remember correctly. 

I haven't been to uni and I don't know any rich kids but I'm sure all of them do coke. I think there was a news report on the fact that almost all the cash notes here are tainted with cocaine? So that says it all.

Weed in London is so easy to get it's laughable. But it's mostly sticks or dirt weed grown in someone's apt or basement, and it isn't cheap. 
Go to any of the less nice areas and people will approach you out of nowhere offering their number, and if that isn't an option they'll sell to you in the open.
People don't talk about strains here or even indica/sativa, and just about everyone roll their weed with tobacco. It's very much a social thing rather than getting high.

As for the RC scene and less familiar drugs, there's a small percentage of young adults/teenagers who dabble in that, I'd say 5%?
When I went to college in my class out of 15 or so people only me and one other kid had tried salvia, not sure if he was into RC's. 
In high school there was this one kid who was a pothead and I remember going out to smoke with him and a couple of his friends once and one of them had a blotter of something. I think he said it was acid but can't remember for shit, it could have been anything.

I haven't met anyone intelligent enough to be into that scene all the way though, and the only kids who tend to take RC's are the ones who go to a headshop and get whatever random shit they can get their hands on then end up dying.

I don't think there's any Heroin use in London. I am sure as fuck I have never seen anyone nodding off here. Same goes for benzos and other opiates and all that, which are difficult as fuck to get. 
I think further up north the country has more heroin use.

And methamphetamine is non-existent in the country, but I've seen some crackheads.


----------



## Crankinit

> I don't think there's any Heroin use in London.



Really? I would have thought London would have a thriving scene. Not sure why exactly, it just seems like a ''heroin'' kinda city.


----------



## COCOCARTER

****Finally made a reliable connect in Sweden. ****



COCOCARTER said:


> I have been in Sweden a while and still have not found a coke connection here.  It friggin SUCKS!!!



Coke is expensive as heck here.  The quality is not superior.  However, pleased to have finally found what I wanted.  WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## rakketakke

B.mans said:


> Netherlands (near Amsterdam): Don't buy on the street, because you will get scammed. If you buy at parties you probably will get decent products, although I've never tried that. The best way is getting to know a dealer. This is not hard, in most outgoing young groups of friends at least 2-3 people will know someone or multiple people who sell drugs. Because we can have our drugs legally tested for purity quality is generally pretty good. Dealers that I've met were generally pretty nice. I don't think many people get robbed or whatever, unless of course you're being stupid and buying off random people in the street who ask if you want to buy cocaine.
> 
> Most popular drug (after weed probably) by far is MDMA. Pills are very good at the moment (very often 200mg+) and almost never contain any adulterants. They are cheap (so cheap that what you have in your wallet at any point will probably be enough to buy some pills). MDMA crystals are also pretty widely available. Among young people, XTC use is often accepted. I used to work at a bank inbound callcenter where most employees were between 20 and 35 and when I got to know them it turned out a large amount of them regularly used XTC. As XTC use here started in the 90's the 30-35 year olds also often had a LOT of XTC experience.
> 
> Speed (amphetamine) is also pretty widely available, but varies a bit more in quality. It's important to find a consistent dealer or get it tested. It is even cheaper (the change in your pocket will suffice for a gram). Meth is available but not considered desirable by most people and mainly used by speed addicts. I think most people don't even know that it's available here, although they know of its existence through the documentaries and news about the USA.
> 
> Mushrooms have been outlawed, but truffles are still legal.
> 
> Other popular drugs are GHB, coke (not very pure most of the time, crack is heavily taboo), ketamine (can be hard to find). LSD or 2c-b are also not too hard to get but a bit less popular. Heroin use is heavily frowned upon and only used in the heroin scene (mostly older addicts). It's probably easy to get if you know some users but I've never really been interested.
> 
> RC's are not very popular (probably because illegal drugs are easy to find), but I think at the moment 4-FA is rising in popularity. Mephedrone never really took off.
> 
> Police won't bother you too much in general, the policy is to prioritize catching dealers and if they catch you with certain (small and predetermined, for example 2 XTC pills or 1 gram of speed max) amounts of hard drugs they won't prosecute.
> 
> Drugs that are virtually unheard of here are PCP, "bath salts" (MDPV and related chemicals), prescription opiates (at least as far as I know, but maybe it's more prevalent in the closed heroin scene), DXM.



And Meth ... Well you can get it if you look around enough 

just expensive if you're used to buying drugs for a few euros x)


----------



## Erikmen

Is it a fine spot to purchase opiates in Amsterdam or is Copenhagen?

Not trustworthy?


----------



## Tryptamite

plmar said:


> I don't think there's any Heroin use in London. I am sure as fuck I have never seen anyone nodding off here. Same goes for benzos and other opiates and all that, which are difficult as fuck to get.
> I think further up north the country has more heroin use.
> 
> And methamphetamine is non-existent in the country, but I've seen some crackheads.



There is definitely a big heroin and crack presence in London, as well as benzos and methamp is beginning to make an appearance.

*FRANCE; Marseilles*

Weed, coke easily available and decent price/good quality.

Heroin is available in the north of the country but it is meant to be very very bad quality, like 5%. Subutex is available on the streets, as is Skennan morphine caps. It is very easy to get on a methadone programme for free or subutex if you pay for it.

Pure codeine tablets available OTC, as well as a few other goodies. I did not look for club drugs like MDMA or E pills.


----------



## phatass

^^sub programs are free in france too...

Very high grade coke in Paris atm... MDMA easily found in raves...I'm not in the scene at all, but high rade heroin in paris is 35%... crack is making a comeback, still no or very little methamp tho..... Ketamine expensive and hard to find (exept when the english come to our raves lol), and opium when the italians come lol... PCP innexistant as far as i know...

But the main drug remains hash in france

went to the UK not long ago.... prices have doubled at least on pills, increased for weed, doubled for ket.... :/

In spain i got otc soma (carisprodol) and tramadol even though ou should need a script... hash was cheap but touch and go on the quality


----------



## Erikmen

I had always thought Sweden was pretty dam hard to score dope or coke..


----------



## weekend addiction

So glad I don't have to worry about this. No way I'm doing H in Egypt with some Bedowans (sp?) the desert. Props to you guys though this thread is a good read.


----------



## Erikmen

I have this same issue in US, could not score anything in NYC. Maybe my time-schedule is different..



COCOCARTER said:


> Coke is expensive as heck here.  The quality is not superior.  However, pleased to have finally found what I wanted.  WOOOHOOOO!



You should try Brazil, Rio..

Actually you shouldn´t, really! This shit is not worth it. You´ll never know how pure you´ll get it.

A younger version of you is very young. We actually shouldn´t be looking anywhere. But sometimes you´ve gotta go. And if you rely on the shit, you need to get it somewhere. Not always I had a chance not to travel.


----------



## COCOCARTER

Erikmen said:


> I had always thought Sweden was pretty dam hard to score dope or coke..



Yes, it is VERY hard to score.  It is simply a stroke of luck and bravery that got me connected with the right persons here.


----------



## COCOCARTER

Erikmen said:


> You should try Brazil, Rio..



Well, perhaps we may make a visit to Brazil someday.  My honey seems to be interested in checking out that part of S.A.


----------



## Erikmen

COCOCARTER said:


> Yes, it is VERY hard to score.  It is simply a stroke of luck and bravery that got me connected with the right persons here.



How about opiates?

How much Oxycontin would be equivalent to half a gram of dope? Anyone?



Erikmen said:


> How about opiates?



Is it all around Sweden or in small cities only?



rangrz said:


> I get offered crack on a regular basis, and oxy-80's then again...I live in a fairly shady area.



Can´t hardly find anything in Canada


----------



## Tryptamino

plmar said:


> I don't think there's any Heroin use in London. I am sure as fuck I have never seen anyone nodding off here. Same goes for benzos and other opiates and all that, which are difficult as fuck to get.
> I think further up north the country has more heroin use.



Lol

Heroin was really fucking popular in London last time I checked. 
But you guys mainly just love your party drugs (MDMA, cocaine, and ketamine) amirite?


----------



## neurotic

Erikmen said:


> How much Oxycontin would be equivalent to half a gram of dope? Anyone?



depends on purity which btw from what i read (never did heroin) varies a lot and street dope (from what i read here again) is very cut... pharmacologically speaking though pureIV heroin is slightly more potent than IV morphine, so you can start from there

btw i live in br too man, i'm gonna send you a PM if you dont mind so we can exchange a few ideas


----------



## Crankinit

> pharmacologically speaking though pureIV heroin is slightly more potent than IV morphine, so you can start from there



If by slightly you mean 2 - 4x, then sure.


----------



## snagglepuss

Cambodia --- china white..cannabis..ice,,and opium...
china white was easy to find in Ph Pnh and Sihanoukville
 ..prices were xxx gr..same goes with opium which was
xxx gr...Cannabis whilst forbidden can be bought ..or ordered
cooked on food .When smoked it appeared to be 50/50 ind/sat
...Most pharmacies sell xanax
freely and cheap..Only 1 in the city sold morph sulphate
capsules..Most other pharm opiates were not sold freely ,
but their was a few places that had some.One place sold 500ml
Ket vials .outside of the center city area..I was told by a friend
that E can be had in Sihanoukville ,knowing the right person.I wasn't
looking for it .The day i left Sihanoukville,their was a 
large sign up for a upcomming cruise ,with alot of foreign DJ's..I bet 
that must have been fun.My friend who has lived in PP a few years,says theirs 
alot of people, foreingers/ locals who are ice/speed addicts..


----------



## neurotic

Crankinit said:


> If by slightly you mean 2 - 4x, then sure.



i was just saying what i just read on wikipedias equianalgesic chart (ofc not the absolute truth, YMMV). it says that if relative strength of oral morphine is a 1, then IV morphine is a 3, and IV heroin a 4-5. you can look for yourself too


----------



## Erikmen

Oxy is more potent than most pharmaceuticals I´ve tried, except of Methadone. That´s on your blood for a long time and it does provide a blockage from other opiates, heroin included. As for the Oxycontin, I find it at least 2 to 3 x stronger than morphine, but it does not beat Methadone if you are on strong doses.

I´m really in odd terms with oxycontin. I took it a little over 300 mg and have felt nothing. I´ve seem posts here where people says about the warmth oxy has and it´s BS for me. It simply does not work.

I believe it´s 4 x stronger.



snagglepuss said:


> Cambodia --- china white..cannabis..ice,,and opium...
> china white was easy to find in Ph Pnh and Sihanoukville
> ..prices were xxx gr..same goes with opium which was
> xxx gr...Cannabis whilst forbidden can be bought ..or ordered
> cooked on food .When smoked it appeared to be 50/50 ind/sat
> ...Most pharmacies sell xanax
> freely and cheap..Only 1 in the city sold morph sulphate
> capsules..Most other pharm opiates were not sold freely ,
> but their was a few places that had some.One place sold 500ml
> Ket vials .outside of the center city area..I was told by a friend
> that E can be had in Sihanoukville ,knowing the right person.I wasn't
> looking for it .The day i left Sihanoukville,their was a
> large sign up for a upcomming cruise ,with alot of foreign DJ's..I bet
> that must have been fun.My friend who has lived in PP a few years,says theirs
> alot of people, foreingers/ locals who are ice/speed addicts..



Easy but risky, he?


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Erikmen said:


> I believe it´s 4 x stronger.



Do you mean that at a nice equivalent dose for you personally, oxy is 4x subjectively "stronger" as a drug than morphine, or that oxycodone is, in terms of potency, 4 times stronger than morphine?

I hope you mean the former, because oxy being 4x stronger than morphine? Nuh-uh. More like 1.5, maybe twice as strong - not three, definitely not four. 

Morphine is 1.5-2x more potent than oxycodone, but the low BA makes orally administered oxycodone stronger. Nothing like 4x stronger though.

Anyway at equivalent doses I find morphine much stronger than oxycodone, simply because it's a lot more sedative.



Crankinit said:


> If by slightly you mean 2 - 4x, then sure.



2-4x is a huge difference. I've also read 1.5 somewhere, but I think 2 is the more commonly quoted figure. 

Eg. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6783935

Heroin does feel subjectively stronger, though, because of crossing the BBB faster (and possibly due to short-acting intermediary metabolites like 6-MAM).


----------



## Erikmen

neurotic said:


> depends on purity which btw from what i read (never did heroin) varies a lot and street dope (from what i read here again) is very cut... pharmacologically speaking though pureIV heroin is slightly more potent than IV morphine, so you can start from there
> 
> btw i live in br too man, i'm gonna send you a PM if you dont mind so we can exchange a few ideas



Heroin is much stonger than morphine. Oxycontin is normally expensive and CR, not Instant R. You need to chew them here.


----------



## rujex

In Germany the scene has changed a lot in the last decade. 

Never been part of this drug scene in particular, but the heroin scene has changed a lot. A decade ago every bigger city had open air markets around the trainstations where the users would gather. Now its almost gone. In the city where i live, where according to police reports gatherings of ~500 junkies per day a couple of years ago. It was kind of extreme as one would have to crawl through all the people. Nowadays there is only a handfull people hanging around and drinking beer. They are usually all quit old, too. 

When i was a kid in the late 80s early 90s sourrounding parts of the trainstation where littered with needles and where realy shady and dangerous. Atleast had i the impression as kid that it was kind of a no go area. Now its far away from beautiful but its clean and "safe".  Dont know if heroin is not popular anymore with the young people, the police did a good job or social programms like methadone clincs etc. where effective, but it really changed a lot. Maybe because prescription opiates are hard to get (you need to be really old or have terminal cancer to get stuff like morphin) the culture of graduating from pills to heroin is not prominent. As sad before never been in scene, so maybe some others now more, but i have the feeling that heroin use is dying out. Whats really wondering me, because of the afghanistan war heroin should be cheaper than ever before.


----------



## Eiknarf12

Open air drug markets aren't really big in South-East England i dont think. Drugs are mainly obtained through calling a number your slightly dodgy friend gave you. In saying that however, there are certain areas in cities where you may be approached by someone shady offering you weed but nothing heavier than that usually. 

In terms of drug culture, MDMA crystals/powder are probably the most popular thing right now (apart from weed of course), pills are largely distrusted where i am from due to their unreliability and horror stories you hear about them being cut with rat poison. 

In terms of psychedelic substances, LSD seems pretty hard to obtain but things like 2c and 25c are pretty straightforward and also pretty good value for money, in general however, psychedelic substances are not hugely popular and no way near as mainstream as MDMA or weed. 

Moving onto weed, where im from, getting cannabis is probably easier for an under 18yr old then alcohol is, it is hugely popular and on a sunny weekday you will always smell it at least once when walking through town. 

Cocaine is also popular among the clubbers/ravers with it being the drug of choice of some but for many taken while either drunk or on something else for an added boost.

Obviously this all just from my perspective from living in the small corner of England that is the South-East, may be different in other places.


----------



## Erikmen

Hey!
How about Denmark. I´ve seen a post somewhere saying Copenhagen is super easy to score. We are all old guys now using methadone. Hard to admit but being on my 40´s I don´t see much young people on methadone anymore. And heroin is really coming off the marked from what I see.
Cheers!

I´m quite surprised with everyone´s posts about scenes in Amsterdam. It really seems like a dangerous place to get involved with. Unless of course you´re looking for weed.


----------



## Erikmen

Psychonauticunt said:


> Do you mean that at a nice equivalent dose for you personally, oxy is 4x subjectively "stronger" as a drug than morphine, or that oxycodone is, in terms of potency, 4 times stronger than morphine?
> 
> I hope you mean the former, because oxy being 4x stronger than morphine? Nuh-uh. More like 1.5, maybe twice as strong - not three, definitely not four.
> 
> Morphine is 1.5-2x more potent than oxycodone, but the low BA makes orally administered oxycodone stronger. Nothing like 4x stronger though.
> 
> Anyway at equivalent doses I find morphine much stronger than oxycodone, simply because it's a lot more sedative.
> 
> And, of course, it depends on how much Oxy you take and how you do it. Morphine is simple and basic. I use methadone and it´s 20 mg orally is equivalent to 10 mg of morphine IV. That is a fact!
> 
> 2-4x is a huge difference. I've also read 1.5 somewhere, but I think 2 is the more commonly quoted figure.
> 
> Eg. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6783935
> 
> Heroin does feel subjectively stronger, though, because of crossing the BBB faster (and possibly due to short-acting intermediary metabolites like 6-MAM).



I believe if you are matching mg per mg oxy is stronger, but morphine sulphate comes in generic.
I use Methadone, which is definitely stronger than Morphine. Actually, by the book, 20 mg of Methadone oral, is equivalent to 10 mg of morphine IV. That is a fact. 
It´s written on the label of the medication. And confirmed by my doctors. 
Morphine is simple and basic. It´s a great painkiller and that´s it. Oxycontin IR, depending on the dose, is 2x stronger than morphine. I have tried both. In different ways.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Didn't read through the thread, but I always wondered why there was such a Buprenorphine problem in Sweden? I mean, seems like every else just looks at it as a maintaince drug with little glow... Still want to see that Documentry Reindeerspotting:Escape from Santaland if anyone knows a place I could download it from, it's not on netflix, really wanna see it.


----------



## daveykronick

Screaming_Skull said:


> Didn't read through the thread, but I always wondered why there was such a Buprenorphine problem in Sweden? I mean, seems like every else just looks at it as a maintaince drug with little glow... Still want to see that Documentry Reindeerspotting:Escape from Santaland if anyone knows a place I could download it from, it's not on netflix, really wanna see it.



http://www.cultureunplugged.com/doc...979/Reindeer-Spotting---Escape-From-Santaland (streaming)


----------



## Leeq

In the UK
Most drug use is totally recreational, for raving and having fun. I know a couple of people who sniff speed (Speed in England is amphetamine powder, not shitty pharms like Adderal) to study, but very few.

MDMA and cannabis use is (In my area anyhow) incredibly common amonst 17 - 20-odd year olds. Up at college (When I was in it) just about every person I interacted with used MDMA (If only monthy or so, where as my lot were/are doing it weekly) and a lot used Ketamine and Cannabis too. 

Ketamine is incredibly popular, no one would even think of using heroin, methamphetamine (It doesn't really exist in the UK anyhow), I only know a few people who've done Tramadol, crack, etc.

In my area there's a public park where ALL the drug users, whether they're in college or not, hang out to trip, do Ketamine (Very popular at my college, I and many many others were sniffing it during college 3 or 4 times a week), get pissed, smoke weed, all while blaring loud techno, raggatek, Jungle, Hip Hop. Drug use is a very casual thing here, not in the sense that people do it rarely, in the sense that if your mate sees you in the street tripping, wonky as fuck or stoned as a kite he ain't going to be surprised, and drug use (I'm not just talking cannabis) during the work/college week is also incredibly common.
I probably attended over half of my classes off my face on ketamine, a few even on MXE :L

Drug availability. I can get my hands on litres (50g) of Ketamine, ounces of MDMA, large volumes of 2cb, lots of cannabis (All the time, from the one 50-year old dealer whose house I frequent very often, not just to buy either, just to hang out), can sort ounces of MCAT, lots of pills, (Weak, unfortunately) LSD, lots of 25c and 25i, every so often changa/DMT, mescaline.

Just spent the last 60 hours non-stop sniffing MXE, 2cb and MDMA, was absolutely beautiful.
It's beautiful!


----------



## WillT

Anyone know how or where to score opiates in Budapest? Codeine is surprising RX only. Any ideas?


----------



## emingos

Denmark

biggest city copenhagen:
http://www.christiania.org/ - for weed of any kind or form
and then we have a street in copenhagen too for open air hard drugs

i live 45mins away and we also have a little open air market here with a city population at around 30-40k
both for weed and sometimes opiates and benzo's but its way better knowning someone price wise and steady supply


damn pkt was faster then me... ahgrr *shakes fist iun anger*


----------



## PotatoMan

In Trinidad and Tobago the drug scene is as follows:-

Heavy alcohol consumption due to our slack laws we can drink in public, while driving and buy under the age of 18 quite easily.
Weed from columbia passes through and there's a lot of weed smokers in here. Though, the weed is quite shitty as I pay a lot for high-grade. But weed is easy to score here as most dealers on the blocks just hang outside parlors drinking.

Cocaine is popular among the degenerate "white-boys" and wannabe "street thugs" as it is very cheap and relatively pure as most of the cocaine from columbia pass through here.
There's mainly a bunch of psychotic, homeless crackheads that fiend cigarettes, booze and take weed smokes when given.

No opioid/opiate abuse, though we have OTC pure codeine syrup and I once went to NA and saw a codeine addict who looked so much more fucked up than the other coke n booze addicts.

Benzos are available without prescription in some "ghetto" pharmacies but scripted in the franchised ones. But rarely anyone abuses them other than "degenerate white-boys"

Shrooms are the only widely known psychedelic in Trinidad although I've done some "acid" here but rarely anyone knows much about drugs of abuse down here.

However, the M and X scene is big here as Trinidad aspires to be like those big music festivals and all the uneducated fuckers swallow 1-5 of these pills of M and X like if they know what's in it. I very well know that there's no legit empathy drugs here as I had a bad experience that I talked about on the MDXX forum and quit doing untested M and X for good.

No stimulant use. 

Most of the variety of drug use here comes from me. Most people call me for advice on what to take and shit. LOL bad rep but fuck it I ain't never been no drug addict


----------



## SirTophamHat

Potato man I hate to break it to ya but cocaine is a stimulant.

I dont remember if I posted in the last 20 pages but where I live heroin is quickly overtaking psychs and weed.


----------



## PotatoMan

SirTophamHat said:


> Potato man I hate to break it to ya but cocaine is a stimulant.



yeah i know i meant to say amphetamines


----------



## Erikmen

WillT said:


> Anyone know how or where to score opiates in Budapest? Codeine is surprising RX only. Any ideas?



I dont think I could answer that..


----------



## rappiman

Screaming_Skull said:


> Didn't read through the thread, but I always wondered why there was such a Buprenorphine problem in Sweden? I mean, seems like every else just looks at it as a maintaince drug with little glow... Still want to see that Documentry Reindeerspotting:Escape from Santaland if anyone knows a place I could download it from, it's not on netflix, really wanna see it.



Hey Screaming Skull. There was a Buprenorphine problem in all Scandinavia, because people brought it cheaply from France and Estonia I heard and also some local doctors kept prescribing it easily. To watch Reindeerspotting, just go in to the Google website and type: solarmovie reindeerspotting

It is the first link and works great. You do not need to download it, you can watch it right there.


----------



## PotatoMan

Erikmen said:


> I dont think I could answer that..



rofl.


----------



## GBM

My buddy just came back from Malaysia and he was saying that the pharmacies there will just sell you anything without a prescription. I asked him to buy me some hydromorphones or xanax, instead he spent all his money on alzheimers medications and vyvanse >_<


----------



## ethnocat55

Don't bother coming to Australia because it's pretty hopeless here. The cops are standing around in large numbers outside all big music events with their sniffer dogs doing anyone who even has the smallest amount of drugs. Kids are dropping all their drugs at once when they see this which of course is causing them to OD, then the cops can justify their presence.


----------



## justsayknow

GBM said:


> My buddy just came back from Malaysia and he was saying that the pharmacies there will just sell you anything without a prescription. I asked him to buy me some hydromorphones or xanax, instead he spent all his money on alzheimers medications and vyvanse >_<



Did not know this about Malaysia. I cant remember if I asked or not the times I have been there. No doubt there would be some pharmacists willing to take the punt. Death penalty for transporting narcotics though.

Picked up some decent quality mdma pills there though which was surprising to me. Ended up in a psy trance loft bar thing at some point also. KL is a big dirty city compared to where I'm from so I guess it shouldn't be too surprising. No where as big and dirty as Bangkok...


----------



## justsayknow

ethnocat55 said:


> Don't bother coming to Australia because it's pretty hopeless here. The cops are standing around in large numbers outside all big music events with their sniffer dogs doing anyone who even has the smallest amount of drugs. Kids are dropping all their drugs at once when they see this which of course is causing them to OD, then the cops can justify their presence.



Definitely come to Australia our criminal underworld needs your dollars! Some of the most expensive drugs in the world to be found here.
Pretty sure most determined individuals could find what ever they desire here but the price is a major hurdle.


----------



## ykm420

GBM said:


> instead he spent all his money on alzheimers medications


The fucking nerve.. Hahahahahaha, can't wait to eat codeine in Poland, unless it's not OTC as I thought.


----------



## Rachella666

Here in ireland its mainly weed and benzos, we are as bad as Amsterdam withbweed here! Xxx


----------



## Tranced

Leeq said:


> In the UK
> Most drug use is totally recreational, for raving and having fun. I know a couple of people who sniff speed (Speed in England is amphetamine powder, not shitty pharms like Adderal) to study, but very few.
> 
> MDMA and cannabis use is (In my area anyhow) incredibly common amonst 17 - 20-odd year olds. Up at college (When I was in it) just about every person I interacted with used MDMA (If only monthy or so, where as my lot were/are doing it weekly) and a lot used Ketamine and Cannabis too.
> 
> Ketamine is incredibly popular, no one would even think of using heroin, methamphetamine (It doesn't really exist in the UK anyhow), I only know a few people who've done Tramadol, crack, etc.
> 
> In my area there's a public park where ALL the drug users, whether they're in college or not, hang out to trip, do Ketamine (Very popular at my college, I and many many others were sniffing it during college 3 or 4 times a week), get pissed, smoke weed, all while blaring loud techno, raggatek, Jungle, Hip Hop. Drug use is a very casual thing here, not in the sense that people do it rarely, in the sense that if your mate sees you in the street tripping, wonky as fuck or stoned as a kite he ain't going to be surprised, and drug use (I'm not just talking cannabis) during the work/college week is also incredibly common.
> I probably attended over half of my classes off my face on ketamine, a few even on MXE :L
> 
> Drug availability. I can get my hands on litres (50g) of Ketamine, ounces of MDMA, large volumes of 2cb, lots of cannabis (All the time, from the one 50-year old dealer whose house I frequent very often, not just to buy either, just to hang out), can sort ounces of MCAT, lots of pills, (Weak, unfortunately) LSD, lots of 25c and 25i, every so often changa/DMT, mescaline.
> 
> Just spent the last 60 hours non-stop sniffing MXE, 2cb and MDMA, was absolutely beautiful.
> It's beautiful!



Pretty much what he said. We have a huge electronic music culture and each individual scene has roughly the same drugs available. Lots of MDMA & coke. Mcat and speed aren't as common as they once were and are usually low quality. Ketamine was at one time abundant, but we are currently in the midst of a drought. 2C-B and 2C-I are sometimes available, but are more commonly found in the southerly psychedelic trance scene. You can also find lots of LSD, DMT and RC psychedelics down there.

There is definitely widespread heroin, crack and benzo use in poorer areas. Xanax is rare, and real (and high quality) diazepam is fairly hard to find these days. There has been a lot of phenazepam over the years. Doctors generally give out tramadol & codeine and not much more, unless you are dying, have a drug problem or seriously debilitating anxiety or epilepsy.

Ayahuasca is gaining ground.

Just more ketamine please.


----------



## rujex

Wondering why opiates are not popular in south america. Colombia and Mexico already produce heroine and should be able to distribute it easy via their cocaine networks. Is there just no demand, as these products where never introduced in the respective markets, or does it just not make sense from a economical view?


----------



## Tryptamino

ykm420 said:


> The fucking nerve.. Hahahahahaha, can't wait to eat codeine in Poland, unless it's not OTC as I thought.



u can wait... trust, if the IV heroin doses you've claimed were true, codeine probs won't do much for you, it just makes me feel kinda bad tbh, I just get pissed off at how shitty it is.


----------



## ykm420

Tryptamino said:


> u can wait... trust, if the IV heroin doses you've claimed were true, codeine probs won't do much for you, it just makes me feel kinda bad tbh, I just get pissed off at how shitty it is.


When, or if I ever retire, I'm going back to my motherland, won't happen anytime soon, though.. Kurwa . What's the pL drug scene like?


----------



## rakketakke

Tryptamino said:


> u can wait... trust, if the IV heroin doses you've claimed were true, codeine probs won't do much for you, it just makes me feel kinda bad tbh, I just get pissed off at how shitty it is.



Nontolerant/Firtstimer to codeine, 500mg initial dose.

Damn itchy nose, codeine sucks :'D

Oxy/Trama is okay-ish

Pods all the way


----------



## justsayknow

rakketakke said:


> Pods all the way



Yessss

I haven't tried too many of the synthetics only heroin, tramadol and codeine. But the opium alkaloid mix is something pretty magic. I don't even mind the scratching...


----------



## sgtseedy

what would be peoples top 5 best destinations to score and get the best quality mdma??


----------



## Psychonauticunt

sgtseedy said:


> what would be peoples top 5 best destinations to score and get the best quality mdma??



Any 5 large cities in the Netherlands other than Amsterdam.


----------



## sgtseedy

Psychonauticunt said:


> Any 5 large cities in the Netherlands other than Amsterdam.



so the Dutch top all the 5 spots!, I knew it was the place, but I'd thought there may be another playground where I can play in!

cheers for the response : )


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

Just wanted to chime in here for anybody who is curious, but I recently was insane enough to go to Russia in April of 2015 to june of 2015, and score Heroin in Moscow. Also, I am an American originally making this even more dangerous and utterly, utterly stupid.

Whatever stories you heard about people selling OTC painkillers easily or poppy straw injections or wild poppies growing all over or people selling poppy tea at markets or whatever is almost all gone now. Cops have cracked down hardcore, and they can arrest you just if they feel like it. There are still some pharmacies that sell OTC codeine and syringes and Tramadol but they only sell to people they know. i was unable to get anything legally whatsoever. i only know they sell this stuff to people they know because friends told me.

I tried on the street to score numerous, numerous times - to no avail. I found out later why, and that is because Russia is now waging their own war on drugs, 1950's style and everyone or anyone can be a potential narc. it's like the USSR but this time instead of western spies they are looking for drugs.

I ended up scoring by accident due to a friend of a friend, and they directed me to the two most busted ass junkies i've ever seen in my life and i've been using hard drugs for 15 years. one junkie had almost all their teeth missing, sores all over her from banging krokodil, and was missing  a leg from a bad injection. the other one was HIV positive and had hep C. she told me this openly. These were the people I was forced to score from.

the way that people are forced to do heroin buys or any drug buys for the most part now is, they have to go wire money to an account, and then wait for god knows how long before the dealer calls the and tells them where they dropped the drugs, then you get to go search for them. we did this, and the two junkies we were with started drinking to pass the time. it was 10 am. we were in public.

finally we got the call, and we headed to the stop, walking around for 2 hours looking for the drugs. we finally found them, and the whole time i wondered if i was going to get fucking GULAGED. any moment some snitch could call the cops on us just for looking weird. Russia has a strong snitch culture and no unreasonable search or seizure prohibition. They also will have male cops search females, even strip search them and you can't do anything about it. this didn't happen to me, but one of the junkies told us it happened to her.

finally - we found the drugs and headed back home by bus because no taxis would pick up the two broke ass junkies with me. on the bus, the hiv junkie started dancing drunkenly and singing about sucking dicks and swallowing cum. everyone stared at us on the bus like we were the scum of the earth.

finally, by a stroke of good luck we got back to their apartment with no police searching us, and they put down the BIGGEST fucking bag of smack i've ever seen - 3 grams of vinegary smelling light brown afghani gold. I paid 65 dollars for it. I gave them half, and the stuff was so potent, I overdosed that very night.

the heroin was frighteningly strong - so fucking strong that i could never achieve a buzz, only a flat out comatose state even with only an injection of a sprinkling of the stuff would send me into never never land. i gave the junkies i was with half the bag, and it still was enough to keep me constantly high for 5 days, and even then i ended up flushing what i had left because i was constantly on the verge of OD'ing and just had to stop -  the shit was stronger than any other opiate i have ever had and ive had opana and all sorts of stuff like fentayl patches. ive most opiates available in the USA. this was stronger. it was almost worth the BS... but not quite. i decided to just dip out before i ran out of luck. Russia, like the USA is a police state. but Russian jails are scarier.

when i tried to score poppies, poppy seeds, codeine, or anything else but weed or hash (which i don't like) i constantly came up empty handed. everyone told me stories that sent me on wild goose chases and the poppy seeds i tried to buy at markets didn't "work".

also to make matters worse, i had the cops called on me after i threw away the dope, by some snitch who just didn't like that I "looked" high. they searched me and my girl but found nothing and let us go. this snitch by the way was drunk all day, every day. but no one cared, they only cared about drugs.

a few days after that, we got texts from friends telling us the HIV junkie OD'd several times, got busted by snitches, went to jail, and is now in the jail banging Krokodil. corrupt guards allow drugs inside Russian jail apparently. anyway... this whole experience was enough for me to say "enough" and just sit out my drug taking the rest of the time i was in Russia.

Russia ain't a country to do drugs in. not at fucking all.

now if you wanna get so fucking drunk you sleep on a sidewalk, no one will care. you can drink all day and no one will care. vodka is about 3 USD a bottle, and so i just switched to voddy because it was safer to drink. but that is Russia for you. drink all you want, but god forbid you take a few pills. i was lucky i did not die or go to prison or get deported.


----------



## tyler5

Estonia (borders Russia and Latvia and Finland)
weed, eu amphetamine (lots of it), cocaine, ghb, 3MF (3-methylfentanyl). no other opioids, 3mf is the only opioid available for the whole populace (1.3 mil). its the only country in the world with a drug that potent being used by IDU's. we have the highest drug death rate in the whole of Europe for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Erikmen

It´s always trick to try to get drugs overseas, specially if you don´t speak the language. 
It might be dangerous and you could be robbed. Or get what you didn´t pay for.
Some markets like Copenhagen or Amsterdam are more accepting and communication isn´t a problem. 
Now if you are in Eastern Europe, things can get tricky if you get caught.


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

Honestly it's easy if you have cash in EE, you can bribe your way out fairly easy, and unlike USA cops they are not as skilled at detecting lies believe it or not. i speak decent Russian.


----------



## Erikmen

If you speak the language it´s a lot easier. Almost as if you were in another city in your country.


----------



## tyler5

rokkinrollaa6 said:


> Honestly it's easy if you have cash in EE, you can bribe your way out fairly easy, and unlike USA cops they are not as skilled at detecting lies believe it or not. i speak decent Russian.



.ee isnt Russia, bro. its EU. the bribetaking is so 90s its laughable.
if were talking 50kg of 3-METHYLFENTANYL for 50.000.000€ then yeah ofc there are ppl to bribe, but not w/your petty little bs. cops are corrupt enough via criminal groups, they dont need your bribes :D


----------



## Erikmen

It´s just too risky.


----------



## newzealand

Awesome piece of dope writing.....I could feel the cold thrill of scoring in a hot zone. I visit SE Asia yearly....I've been on methadone for 20 years and Im well hooked up there. However in 2008 I came up with the super smart idea of going there to come off??? Yep...that's going to work. So for a month Im spending a great deal of morning hours hanging around: phnom penh, saigon, hanoi, sapa, laos looking shifty. It came through in all these places but I wouldn't recommend it as a holiday option. Vietnam has so many plainclothes cops but they generally leave the tourists alone. These days? Well its probably a lot easier. I read the UNODC reports and farmgate prices are way up and business is booming. Great thread.


----------



## ketoz

South France (near Toulouse):


cheap alcohol, strong beers. 
Weed can be expensive if you want the good stuff but available. Hash quality may vary, it's all coming from Marocco through Spain, quite cheap and available.
Had some awesome coke scored in "ghetto" areas around Toulouse, kids are selling it. High price if you like to smoke it but it's worth it. If you don't pay the right price you will have heavily cut stuff.
Heroin is common where I live, you need good contacts for the good stuff. Codeine is OTC and cheap. Buprenorphine (Subutex, no Suboxone here) is everywhere and you can get it for free through programs as well as Methadone. Opium is there when Italians are coming to our parties.
Benzos are easily scripted by doctors, again for free. Usually oxazepam or xanax. 
Ketamine was everywhere few years ago, we've been through a drought but it's coming back in free parties. Toulouse is the k capital of France (or it was at some point). It's coming from India, Pakistan and Africa and shitty stuff from Holland. MXE is available and sometimes sold as ket (we had ODs in parties, because are doing 0.5g lines thinking it's k, the dealer got killed) Everyone wants ket in free parties here... There is a crazy demand for it.
I am not doing XTC pills, MDxx or speed anymore, but I know that pills became expensive and bad quality. MD crystals are usually good quality and everywhere in parties. Same for speed which is cheap but can be cut if you don't know where to go, its Euro speed (base stinky stuff). I had some MDPV few weeks ago.
LSD quality may vary but usually good in free parties it's available as mushrooms or mescaline-like RCs, pretty cheap. DMT is rare but you can find it in parties.
No methamphetamine here (some have, but nobody really wants it). Nobody is using GHB/GBL around me but, I know some people do, but it’s not popular in techno parties. 
I did a detox for free, thanks to the French health system.
In conclusion, if you wanna get fucked up, go in free parties, the techno scene is really strong here, there is many parties every week end, PM me if you want more infos.




Australia:


Alcohol and tobacco are so expensive, it’s ridiculous.
There is two types of weed there: hydro or bush, read high grade or low grade. Easily available in Melbourne and Sydney, correct price. No hash or if you luckily (rare) find some you will have to pay crazy money for few grams. In South Australia you can grow few plants at home I think. Laws for weed are okay in Victoria and New South Wales, they just give you a warning if you get caught with less of 15g, they give you a chance. In Queensland, laws about weed are more strict.
Meth is really popular and the quality is really good (I was very impressed) and expensive.
Speed is so expensive when you are coming from europe (about ten times more) but the quality is great.
I heard GHB is popular in Melbourne or Sydney, I’ve seen some in a new year free party in Melbourne (good memories) 
Coke is pure shit and damn expensive, don't even think about it.
Heroin is rare and very expensive. Codeine is OTC but very expensive and they ask you questions when you want to get it.
You can have bupe programs but you have to pay for it, same as benzos.
Everything gets more expensive when you go up north ( weed price doubles in Cairns) or in the middle (Alice Springs). West coast is same as the north I think, never been there tho.
I had a Suboxone and Valium script there (no Subutex available), but I had to pay for it.
Psychs are available, few times I had good LSD for a good price (same as France, even a bit cheaper). Mushrooms are for free if you know where to go and when, shrooms caps available. I had really nice trips with, spending time on the beach with all the backpackers tripping balls, trying to flirt with the nice asian or EE girl you just met. 
Had some bad XTC pills and they were expensive. Never hear about MD crystals, apparently it's often shitty analogs.
Ketamine is used, but really hard to find, and again, expensive. I heard it was often cut stuff as well. I luckily had nice asian connection which with I could get crystals of strong k for a nice price (cheaper than what I got in France), but it’s not “available” like it is in Europe for example.
LSA is growing everywhere up north, this stuff can be strong at the right dose, but usually the nausea kills everything.
I think all the drugs that cannot be made locally are so expensive due the border customs, who are just mad about anything coming into Australia. I know that my k connect got caught not longer after I left.  




Bali:


Beers and cigarettes are cheap, liquor is expensive. 
Drug laws are damn strict about drugs, with death penalty for trafficking but however magic mushrooms are legal (??), you can have a good powerful trip for a cheap price.
Weed and hash is not common as the laws harsh, but I had charas coming from India and some bushy weed, but you need to be extra careful about where you smoking it and who and when, makes me paranoid especially after smoking weed.
I heard you could get stuff in pharmacies, but I’m not sure it is still the case now.
Cocaine is high price, and it is not the locals who are going to sell it.
In the street people will offer you pretty much anything, viagra, weed, coke. Don’t buy any it is all fake and often undercover cops or criminals working for them.
You can drink in the street and Kuta is where all the busy night clubs are, every Australian/European people go there everyone gets fucked up.
I heard people got XTC in clubs, but I wouldn’t do that, fuck taking that much risks for md.




Thailand:


Alcohol and cigarettes and cheap.
Drug laws are really strict here. Yaba is the most common drug, there is Ice too.
I had shitty jungle weed up north, that’s pretty much it I didn’t bother doing drugs there, so paranoid to get caught and just got pissed with the local whisky, which gives you a hell of hangover the next day and few black holes, during what you trying to find a nice thai who is not a ladyboy (be careful with that you will be surprised)
I heard some stuff is available in pharmacies, mainly valium no opiates.
Locals are doing loads of yaba there it became crazy, smoking it on foil or swallowing it.




India:


Aaaah it is a downer place.
charas is dirt cheap and everywhere especially up north, down south there is weed. Opium and poppies are everywhere, brahmans are drinking black tea and smoking chilums all day long, where I was, alcohol was banned but you still could get it. 
All possible pharms are available, benzos, opiates and for sure ket! Available in vial form sealed quality is just the best. I got lost there between the ket, nitrazepams, charas and opium, be careful! If I stayed longer, I probably lose myself. 
Brown sugar available. Goa is no longer what it used to be, due to heavy crackdowns on pharmacies and hippie places.
I am sure you can find psychs and stims in bigger cities but I don’t know, as I stayed in the country side.
It is a big and populated country, I’ve had real meaningful experiences over there. If you get caught you can bribe the cops in most of cases.
Many westerners OD there, a french guy did a fatal heroin/ketamine combo not long ago. You can stay for ever there with little money, some foreigners just burn their passport (for real) and stay. Many locals got no ID.
There is so much to say about that country...




Sri Lanka:


Arak is the local liquor really good stuff, weed is coming from India, they call it KG (Kerala Grass) quite expensive, actually everything is when you are coming from India. If it is not KG you will get the cheap-ass jungle shit weed but, well fuck that.
Pharmacies are open, I’ve had valium, tramadol, morphine, pregabalin, dxm, anything. We looked for ket everywhere with no luck, it is not available like it is in India. But I heard some could put their hands on some.
I went to a nice Trance festival (AtmanTribe) on a post card beach, where westerners were selling LSD, DMT, all kind of psychs but it was expensive.
There is a obvious heroin problem in Colombo, price is correct when you got the the good quality. Locals got drunk drinking arak and smoking heroin.




I got a lot more to say, I could go on for hours, I might add some more later, but I am tired now...


----------



## JumpinJackFlash

Although Vietnam has been mentioned elsewhere in this thread, a few pieces of information are missing/need updating. So let's have a look at the availability of narcotic substances in Vietnam in terms of legality and availability.

*Most legal/available* 

As with most countries the two narcotic substances most available and legal are alcohol and tobacco. Since both are legal in most jurisdictions I have no qualms in discussing the cost and supply of such substances.

The local beer is known as ‘bia hoi’ and costs around 25c a glass. It’s available in large taverns that also sell local food, as well as on street corners in tourist areas. It’s pretty watery, but by no means the worst draught beer you’ve ever tasted. There are local beers available in cans/bottles costing around 50c per can/bottle. Again, they are generic lager type beers which lack any real character other than their generic nature. Imported beer is widely available ranging from $1-$5 in stores and no more than $10 in a bar, depending on where or what you are drinking.

A pack of cigarettes cost around $1 but be warned, a lot of brands are Chinese fakes. Particularly American or British brands. It’s better to go for Korean or Japanese brands. The local brands are incredibly strong and best avoided. The locals also smoke a local tobacco called ‘thuoc lao’ through a device similar to a bong. It is unclear if this is purely tobacco, but it gives you a slight head rush after smoking one, before a massive coughing fit and laughter from any Viet near you.

*Less legal/available – let’s talk pharmacies*

There are a number of products available in Vietnamese pharmacies that would not be sold in another country without a prescription, if at all. The chances of purchasing these pharmaceuticals depends on the pharmacist and substance in question. So, in order of availability…

Terpin-codein – available in all pharmacists with various quantities of the two substances in question – Terpin and Codeine (ranging from 3.9mg – 15mg for Codeine and 100-200mg for Terpin). The pills also have various make ups, some are in gelcaps, some are smaller, some are different colours, some have a shiny outer coating whilst others have a mat finish. Obviously you are not purchasing these pills for their intended use, as a cough remedy, but to extract the codeine from the terpin. Since codeine is water soluble and terpin isn’t (and relatively easy to remove) then you want to aim to find the pills which most easily dissolve. Therefore avoid pills; with some sort of coating, are liquid rather than solid and have a low codeine to terpin ratio (as you have more pills to crush up/dissolve/filter). The process of extraction is well known, and available on some other thread so I won’t go through it here. One last point, pharmacists seem to have little problem selling you insane amounts of these pills, considering you only need 2 a day for their intended use, purchasing 400 tablets at a time would send off alarm bells if I were a pharmacist. But since there is a lack of checks and balances or punishment for such behavior the process continues due to a profit motive. However, recently a few brands which have high doses of codeine (10mg) have disappeared or been replaced with brands that cannot be purified due to their make up or casing.

*Intensifiers* – things such as dextromethophan and promethazine used with codeine (by Southern Hip Hop artists at least) are also widely available.

There are also a number of antihistamines which can be used in place of benzodiazapines, such as diphenhydramine which are available everywhere if you can’t find anything stronger.

As we’re on the subject of sleeping pills we might as well go through the other downers available legally/semi-legally. If you go into a pharmacist and tell them you can’t sleep they will usually try to sell you Rotundin, a kind of herbal supplement, or Meletonin pills, which harmonise your sleep cycles. 

In certain areas a bit of persistence will add a bit more strength. Your best bet is to try Valium/Diazapam, although it is becoming harder to get, a lot of pharmacists stock Zopiclone, which might not be Valium, but it’s getting there. There are a few types of Valium around, the main one being Seduxen, if you find a shady pharmacist who is not playing ball, mention this name, it might help. Luckily a lot of the Valium stocks are located in the Old Quarter (where the tourists are), there used to be more around the expat areas of town, but the authorities/pharmacists got pissed off with so many people asking for Valium all the time so the practice has been all but stopped.

With Valium you have to have a lot of pharmacists say no before you find somewhere, or know someone who knows an address. Other downers do exist, namely Xanex/Alprazolam and Bromazepam. To my knowledge I know of only two establishments (1 for each) that have these substances, and are willing to sell them, after two years living here.

OK, so now we’re done with the pharmacies let’s get on with something slightly harder.

Weed – it’s all mild ‘bush weed’, hard packed and shipped from somewhere in Thailand or Myanmar one would presume. A gram will cost around $10, but prices drop significantly if you buy more. This can be anywhere from 5 grams to a couple of kilos (no kidding, the dealers in Vietnam seem to be dealing with permission, so if a kid they’ve just met asks them for a few kilos of weed it doesn’t look suspect to them). There are a few other varieties around, but not much. As with how to get it, same with every country! Go find the bar with Bob Marley painted on the side and talk to the sleepy guy with the dreadlocks. 

A lot of the guys who sell weed might sell other things on the side. The main thing is crystal meth, it is incredibly expensive ($100 per gram) and incredibly pure and usually takes a few pick ups of weed before you can get it organised. It’s not very popular, since most of the expats/tourists have seen the adverts and know the risk and the price means that not many locals can afford it (a gram is an average month’s salary). There are also pills available as well, these are usually sold as ‘ecstasy’ but can be anything really, usually out of the dealers not being that knowledgeable rather than out of any malice. Be careful, check pillreports, test them if you can, or go to a source you know, who you trust and who has tried them themselves. I say this because there have been some bad batches that have made people have temporary blindness, blackouts – that sort of thing.

Ecstasy and other ‘party drugs’ are best found by going to clubs and getting talking. Unlike other countries you’re not going to find dealers in clubs, and what there is is scarce, so it’s usually the most connected who get the limited supply – not the guy fresh off the plane. Despite the aforementioned weed and odd pill (ecstasy or otherwise), there really isn’t that much going about! There are a few trips, usually LSD, mushrooms or some sort of RC you can easily put on a blotter. These make there way into the market by individuals who smuggle them into the country themselves due to the ease of concealment (in the case of blotters). As such they are generally really hard to get hold of, reserved for friends and family etc.

*Lastly – there’s always the vet!*

It’s an old trick, print off a veterinary degree and go around various clinics bullshitting you’re working for some charity helping sick dogs out in blah blah province. If they don’t have the supply of whatever you want there, they’ll likely have a phone number/address of a supplier.

The obvious substance here is ketamine, but there are a plethora of other substances used in veterinary medicine which are used recreationally in humans. Here’s a handy wiki…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_veterinary_drugs

Although you might have a bit of difficulty getting a source of morphine from a veterinary supply store, the worst answer you will get is “no”. The owners of such stores, as with pharmacists, are generally money motivated. The police will not be called and, if you make a prat out of yourself are some of the most corrupt in the world and easy to bribe.

*Notable Absences *

Despite being part of The Golden Triangle there is a distinct lack of heroin or anything like it in Vietnam, not my thing, but my friend’s into it and was always trying to get something but the only thing you can really get is some questionable opium sold to you outside a club by a motorbike taxi driver at 2am. This may be because opium production has shifted geographically, but this has caused an increase in the production of Yaba. Again, this is absent in Vietnam, only clean crystal meth here. For quality smack it’s best to go to Cambodia, for Yaba go to Laos or you can get these things in Thailand but it’s more underground so you will be buying from police/gangsters or being abused by them more than you would ordering from the Happy Menus of Vang Vieng or scoring some China white off the well nice taxi driver on the drive from your airport to the guesthouse.

About the strongest thing I do these days though is an effervescent 500mg paracetamol/30mg codeine pill. Age


----------



## A1ch3mystNY

I've been to Helsinki (Finland) numerous times and MDMA is big in the clubs.. also for some reason hash was more common than weed. I also experienced speed once over there. I can't really attest to it being an open-market, though; Finnish ppl are pretty civil. My boy that plugged me into the party scene over there is Albanian. They along with the Russians pretty much run the show.

@Tyler... was in Tallin for a weekend once, but was with the Mrs. and not 'partying'.

Anyone going to Estonia, beware of the Russian taxis. LOL.


----------



## Raki

Back in Cambodia again. There are 3 very diverse "scenes" here, 

1) Locals

2) Expats

3) Tourists

Locals drug of choice is Yaa Maa and Ice, both being forms of smokable methamphetamine. Yaa Maa, called "Yaa Baa" in Thailand, are small multi-coloured tablets that are 30 to 40% pure, potentiated by caffeine and containing flavourings like vannilin and rosewater. 

Manufactured by the Wa ethnicity in Myanmar they are consumed in Thailand, Laos and Cambodia. For whatever reason they arent that prevalent in Vietnam.

Ice is the very same crystal that you see in the US, Mexico, Australia, etc. Entire slums are consumed by it with naked 4 year olds and other unlikely familymembers delivering doses to nervous buyers in some. 

There is also a flourishing heroin scene. Some smoke it even though it is #4 and would be a waste in most places. They get a tiny rock, maybe 300mg for half of what a NY junkie pays for one glassine (since we cannot discuss proces). 

There is a methadone prpgramme with less than 120 slots, a sick joke. There are also mobile needle exchanges run by two NGOs.

Cannabis is a food item here and not really smoked by locals other than motodops serving guesthouses.

I will get to the other 2 "scenes" in my next post.


----------



## Raki

Cambodia Part 2:

The Expat scene is the same as the Tourist scene with the expected important differences in quality, price and ease of availability. Cambodia has one of the easiest visa availability in all of SE Asia and that is saying alot given the Philippines. People come here for a week and end up permanent fixtures. That can happen anywhere of course but here it is endemic. 

For drugs users- cannabis, methampheramine, heroin, opium and pharmaceuticals- it is just about Nirvana. Drugs are illegal of course but even if you get caught with 2 kilos of #4 at the airport $2,500 per kilo to the authoroties buys you a pass. Murder costs on average $10,000 for a foreigner assuming its not picked up by the media (the murder). Sounds crazy but it is a fact and that is why so many of us enjoy the nation. Living under Western mores and inpenetrable justice systems has screwed up countless heavy users and addicts. 

While cannabis is openly consumed, for example, in "Happy Pizza" cafes where it is used as a topping, and smoked openly inside certain establishments like guesthouses, one must conform to the local culture or they will not make it here. If you are a foreigner, especially white, you are literally viewed as a walking ATM. Every few meters in Phnom Penh there are people trying to separate you from your cash with a smile- usually without any criminal pretence.

There is no prescription system here. Until 2004 morphine was OTC. Since there are no prescriptions the government simply limited the drug to hospital settings amd even there it is hard to find. Thanks to Western NGOs shoving their repressed noses up the dictator Hun Sen's ar*e cancer patients must make do on Dihydrocodeinone which is now the heaviest opiate/opioid in pharmacies, that and a Gout prepeperation containing powdered opium with an admixed substance that causes potentially fatal convulsions if one uses 3 times the daily dose in 24 hours.

Of course APAP/codeine (30mg codeine) is abundant but even there NGOs have attempted to fuc* things up. Pharmacies used to line their glass cased counters with boxes of it. Now it must be requested and some pharmacies will only sell a couple of boxes at a time. I have heard pure codeine is sold in a couple of places but do not know subjectively. Of course some good things are still aroind, French IR Oxycodone, 5mg capsules, but on the down low and the price is what you would expect from an American street source.

Pharmacies have zero stimulants. No Adderal, nothing.


----------



## ketoz

^interesting report, thank you for sharing!
so, what about ket? sounds like it's a bit hard to get there right?


----------



## Raki

Ketamine? It almost went the way of morphine. There are pharmacies still getting Indian imports though. I reckon it would take a couple of hours to find it.


----------



## ketoz

Okay it's still possible to get some if you really want it then... So you are living in Cambodia permanently? It's great I love Asian countries, I wish I could live there one day. Never been to Cambodia tho but heard lots of good stuff about it.

It's slowly becoming like that in India too, pharmacists are getting too nervous to sell any, unless they know the person.

Thank you for your answer Raki!


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

tyler5 said:


> .ee isnt Russia, bro. its EU. the bribetaking is so 90s its laughable.
> if were talking 50kg of 3-METHYLFENTANYL for 50.000.000€ then yeah ofc there are ppl to bribe, but not w/your petty little bs. cops are corrupt enough via criminal groups, they dont need your bribes :D



I haven't been all through most of Eastern Europe, but friends in Romania, Ukraine, Moldova, Serbia all report similar examples. Police comes to you, says "You must pay this Tax/fine for drug posession" but never gives you a ticket, just takes the money. Can't comment on "rich" Eastern European countries like Estonia or Poland, and I did not mean to, should have been more specific. I did not consider "rich countries" as EE because culturally they are very westernized now. Any well-to-do Eastern European country will be the exact same as the west when it comes to police, but from poorer areas and in Russia the bribe culture is still strong. Some police make as little as 200-300 USD a month. a bribe for the same amount is very easy sway to them in a place like Moldova, Ukraine, parts of Romania, areas of Former Yugoslavia.


----------



## Raki

Ketoz: I will probably split my time between Phnom Penh and Mindanao in the Southern Philippines.


----------



## ahint

I'm in the north of England, and there are no open air drug markets nor have I ever been approached by dealers (although my friends have, mostly people selling weed). It depends where you are as to what drugs you can get, IME. MDMA is everywhere and it seems like the most popular drug (other than weed), but the quality varies a lot. MCAT used to be everywhere, and it's still easy to find but it seems to be calming down a lot. In big cities, you can get mostly anything, otherwise it's mainly weed. It's pretty difficult to find LSD and almost impossible to get decent ketamine. MXE is big in my town but I think that's just the town I'm in rather than country wide.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

The only cities where I've been approached on the street by drug dealers (outside of the United States) were in Amsterdam, Prague and Budapest.


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

This tread makes me want to go to a random backwater, get high, get lost and experience new things.


----------



## jhiroshima

The drug trade for availability is mostly in Shinjuku and Roppongi (where most foreigners hang out) districts of Tokyo. It's almost entirely controlled by Nigerians who have paid a huge cut to Yakuza for the rights to sell in the neon city. And BTW---the Nigerians you'll encounter are so lean, huge, and cut, they look as though they just got cut from some team in the NFL. These dudes are no joke--if you decide to dance with them, there's no room to negotiate, period. Otherwise prepare to be whisked away into a back alley and get a full on shake down. And no, the cops aren't coming to save you either because it's all one big spider web and everyone's connected, except ex-pats, irregardless of how long you've lived there, have extended local family, etc. Having first hand knowledge via anonymous members of N.A. in Tokyo, it's mostly coke, meth, and X, and they are super shitty/"stepped on" x who knows how many, and crazily expensive. The stories I've -been told is that they provide you with just enough of a short lived teaser buzz to make you run back to the ATM on the corner 7-11, just so you can do the crazy cycle all over again, only to realize the next morning that you spent ridiculous amounts of yen to get 15-20 min buzz episodes, meanwhile leaving you with a gnarly sinus headache. I've been told that the high quality product is only available to high rolling locals who are deeply connected. Meanwhile, in Hiroshima (where I reside), I've been told by the head of Hiro Vice that there's been a meth epidemic here for years, however foreigners would never know it. Local customs mandate that illicit drugs are NEVER---and I mean NEVER, sold to foreigners (mostly "Gai-Jin"=Americans). According to local legend, Americans have a bad habit of not knowing how to take drugs responsibly (lol---I know--but this is what I've been told by many). Therefore, if/when Americans get loaded, they have/had a rep for bringing heat, so the across-the-board "policy" is not to ever sell to foreigners. You have to really be connected deep into the club scene to even broach that conversation. Because it's so seemingly complicated, the pervasive drug of choice is............alcohol!


----------



## packet_sniffer

*Amsterdam: *Drugs are everywhere in Amsterdam. MDMA is fucking everywhere. You can easily get great quality MDMA Pills and Crystal MDMA for not much money. Coke is sold by people on the street but it's shit quality, Crack is pretty big usually sold by black people on the street, Heroin is huge there and is sold on the street by street gangs.  Amphetamine paste is very good quality but you have to know somebody to get good quality paste. And you can find pure GHB and GBL there too. Amsterdam has a huge open air drug scene. If you walk past the city center and into the neighborhoods you will find a street gang oin every corner selling Coke, Crack, Brown Afghan Heroin #3 and Brown Afghan #4. Lots of heroin junkies in Amsterdam. Quality of drugs you will find on the street will be shit. Do not buy off the street. Don't flash a lot of money or jewelry or even your smartphones on the street. You will probably get robbed or stabbed.  


*Berlin:* MDMA pills and Amphetamine can be found in most nightclubs. Shit weed can be found on the street. It's brick weed and terrible quality. Didn't see any Heroin. But there is a lot of street prostitution in Berlin so I imagine Heroin is around. Berlin is my favorite city on Earth. It's really awesome. It's very young and there are lots of great Techno clubs. I wish I lived there 

*Cambodia:* Crystal Meth is cheap and available everywhere. #4 SEA Heroin is cheap and 95% pure. Be careful because a lot of tourists have died from taking to much Heroin in Cambodia. It's that pure. Weed is available by the garbage bags at night markets. And is sold on Happy Pizza's. Mushrooms are available if you know where to look. And for about $100 USD you can fire a RPG at a living cow and watch it explode. Cambodia is a wicked country to get fucked up in. You can easily bribe the police if you get caught like others have said.  

*Burma: *Crystal Meth and SEA #4 Heroin are available in huge amounts. Both are made by tribal groups near the boarders and both are very pure. Yaba pills are made in Burma in the millions.  

*China:* Ketamine is big most cities clubs. Weed is sold by the garbage bag in hostels. Cocaine is available for the rich and elites. Coke is usually sold by black people aka Nigerians. Crystal Meth is sold in most major Chinese cities. There are delivery services where you call a number and the dealers will deliver anything you want in 30 minutes. 

*Peru*: What else but Cocaine? Huge amounts of Cocaine and Weed are sold and produced in Peru. Be careful though as gringos are often ripped off and scammed or even worse robbed.  That all for now. More stories later.


----------



## packet_sniffer

*Ibiza:* I think Ibiza is the biggest shit hole on earth. I hate the place. Off course there is a huge drug scene in Ibiza. Drugs are run by gangs out of Liverpool and Manchester. Black people sell the drugs on the street and on the beach and will ask anyone if they want some. Certain cafe's and drinking spots where the club promoters hang out also sell drugs. The quality of Cocaine is terrible. Pills I bought were bunk. MDMA crystal are available if you hook up with the right dealer but it's expensive and were pretty good. And there is weed and hash to be had if you ask around.


----------



## bdomihizayka

Moscow Russia - hash. vodka. lots of alcohol. ecstasy in some clubs. Heroin, cocaine, meth, etc- never could find. I tried soooo hard to score dope in Moscow out of the years I lived there and never once saw it. Not even pharmaceutical opiates are available. It's an opiate aficionados nightmare there....


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Amsterdam is like freakin' Sodom and Gomorrah, you'll definitely be able to score some drugs as a tourist there...it was one of three European cities where people would just walk up to me and try to sell me drugs (the other two being Prague and Budapest)


----------



## kush

bdomihizayka said:


> Moscow Russia - hash. vodka. lots of alcohol. ecstasy in some clubs. Heroin, cocaine, meth, etc- never could find. I tried soooo hard to score dope in Moscow out of the years I lived there and never once saw it. Not even pharmaceutical opiates are available. It's an opiate aficionados nightmare there....



I thought Russia has the most heroin addicts per capita of ze world?!? Surely you sampled some fine krokodil at least?


----------



## bdomihizayka

kush said:


> I thought Russia has the most heroin addicts per capita of ze world?!? Surely you sampled some fine krokodil at least?



Dude, I was scheming and craving BADLY, and I could find NOTHING. I'm not a naive idiot. I don't know why, but I couldn't find any opiates besides codiene OTC. I lived in Moscow and Volgograd. Hash was the only recreational drug that was consistently available. 

I think it's propaganda saying Russia's got a heroin problem. I have no problems going to another state or country and steaking out the underworlds....in Russia I could never find it and would always get weird looks for asking about opiates.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Russia gets that good shit direct from Kabul 

Considering Russia's close ties & geographical proximity to central Asia I have a hard time believing that there isn't a decent amount of heroin there


----------



## bdomihizayka

Burnt Offerings said:


> Russia gets that good shit direct from Kabul
> 
> Considering Russia's close ties & geographical proximity to central Asia I have a hard time believing that there isn't a decent amount of heroin there



Part of the reason is their culture as well. My friends refuse to use any pharmaceuticals, even an asprin for a hangover. There's a huge stigma with pharmacutical drugs over there, even with the younger crowd, and so this maybe why there aren't as many addicts- not many people go off the deep end on heroin- usually starts with pills- but if they have the reluctancy to even try the pills in the first place, it's unlikely they'd try heroin.

I'm not saying heroin doesn't exist in Russia- I'm just saying I lived there for years and never found it. And I'm not a complete idiot.

Just partially.


----------



## ketoz

^^Packet_sniffer: that sounds great, except for the poor cow, I'll definitely go there one day! Do you know what's going on for the ketamine? I heard it is no that easy to get, right?


----------



## rakketakke

jhiroshima said:


> The drug trade for availability is mostly in Shinjuku and Roppongi (where most foreigners hang out) districts of Tokyo. It's almost entirely controlled by Nigerians who have paid a huge cut to Yakuza for the rights to sell in the neon city. And BTW---the Nigerians you'll encounter are so lean, huge, and cut, they look as though they just got cut from some team in the NFL. These dudes are no joke--if you decide to dance with them, there's no room to negotiate, period. Otherwise prepare to be whisked away into a back alley and get a full on shake down. And no, the cops aren't coming to save you either because it's all one big spider web and everyone's connected, except ex-pats, irregardless of how long you've lived there, have extended local family, etc. Having first hand knowledge via anonymous members of N.A. in Tokyo, it's mostly coke, meth, and X, and they are super shitty/"stepped on" x who knows how many, and crazily expensive. The stories I've -been told is that they provide you with just enough of a short lived teaser buzz to make you run back to the ATM on the corner 7-11, just so you can do the crazy cycle all over again, only to realize the next morning that you spent ridiculous amounts of yen to get 15-20 min buzz episodes, meanwhile leaving you with a gnarly sinus headache. I've been told that the high quality product is only available to high rolling locals who are deeply connected. Meanwhile, in Hiroshima (where I reside), I've been told by the head of Hiro Vice that there's been a meth epidemic here for years, however foreigners would never know it. Local customs mandate that illicit drugs are NEVER---and I mean NEVER, sold to foreigners (mostly "Gai-Jin"=Americans). According to local legend, Americans have a bad habit of not knowing how to take drugs responsibly (lol---I know--but this is what I've been told by many). Therefore, if/when Americans get loaded, they have/had a rep for bringing heat, so the across-the-board "policy" is not to ever sell to foreigners. You have to really be connected deep into the club scene to even broach that conversation. Because it's so seemingly complicated, the pervasive drug of choice is............alcohol!




OOoohhhh tell me more!
My friend lived his youth in Japan. He always told me Yakuza fixed everything but he could never, ever find weed. All he could find were herbs with cannabinoids sprayed on.


----------



## fullom

Israeli's are some of the biggest drug dealers in Tokyo.


----------



## Felonious Monk

bdomihizayka said:


> Dude, I was scheming and craving BADLY, and I could find NOTHING. I'm not a naive idiot. I don't know why, but I couldn't find any opiates besides codiene OTC. I lived in Moscow and Volgograd. Hash was the only recreational drug that was consistently available.
> 
> I think it's propaganda saying Russia's got a heroin problem. I have no problems going to another state or country and steaking out the underworlds....in Russia I could never find it and would always get weird looks for asking about opiates.



I think it's true, I think it's just more confined to native Russians.  Issues with the police are so severe that people think everyone is a snitch or undercover from what I've heard, any confirmation on the paranoia?  So it's even harder to get initiated into the circle or trust there.

Plus, if not to Russia (and to an extent Europe), where does Afghani heroin go?  As hard as it is to believe almost none of the heroin produced there, the world's biggest producer, makes it to the United States, the world's supposed biggest market.  So I'm thinking Russia is getting Afghani dope direct--I think the Afghanis flood them as payback for the early 80s--that's what dragged them into 40 years of war...


----------



## rujex

I don't think Russia is a station on the drug highway. Its probably more a dead end. As far as i know, the usual way is: Iran -> Turkey -> Balkan -> western Europe. While smuggling through russia to Europe would make no sense, as there are very restrictive borders to cross and there is not much regular trade (in comparison to the other route).  

Heroine isn't as big, as it was in the 70s - 90s, in Europe, but there is still a demand and people can afford way much higher prices. A lot of the afghan heroine is also consumed in the region. Pakistan, India and Iran are all traditional big users of opiates. By people the region is a really big market, as there are more than 1,5 billion people living! 

And by the way: Afghans weren't really "dragged" into war by the Russians. Actually there was never ever any real peace in Afghanistan. The whole region can be considered as rather ruthless. The system of a national state never worked well there. Clan/ethnically  structures were always more important than the idea of a collective state. Therefore i doubt that anybody would think about taking revenge. Its just business for them. Why should you grow grain, when you can grow opium, that will eventually yield more money. 
If you are interested into history, take a look at the British attempts to conquer Afghanistan. You will realize nothing has changed; everything is business as usual.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Supposedly there's some fire heroin in the slums of west Africa (Nigeria, Liberia etc.) too, for dirt cheap prices. One of the "benefits" west and north Africa has received for their critical positioning between South America and Europe, some of the cocaine and heroin gets diverted to the local populace.

I wouldn't recommend going on a drug vacation to Monrovia though, lol


----------



## Bigsammy610

Thinking about spending a couple weeks in Cambodia in February. Are rigs easily acquired at the pharmacies? I'm from the U.S. btw


----------



## Cantona7

You might have been ok if you only asked, "Can anyone give me an overview on what's available in pharmacies or to a tourist in India?"  Or you could have used Google like a person that's not lazy.


----------



## DutchBloke

packet_sniffer said:


> *Cambodia:* Crystal Meth is cheap and available everywhere. #4 SEA Heroin is cheap and 95% pure. Be careful because a lot of tourists have died from taking to much Heroin in Cambodia. It's that pure. Weed is available by the garbage bags at night markets. And is sold on Happy Pizza's. Mushrooms are available if you know where to look. *And for about $100 USD you can fire a RPG at a living cow and watch it explode.* Cambodia is a wicked country to get fucked up in. You can easily bribe the police if you get caught like others have said.


very true, it's like: cow, BOOM, where did cow go?


----------



## DutchBloke

Burnt Offerings said:


> Amsterdam is like freakin' Sodom and Gomorrah, you'll definitely be able to score some drugs as a tourist there...it was one of three European cities where people would just walk up to me and try to sell me drugs (the other two being Prague and Budapest)



Frankfurt, I got offered sex twice and I can't even count the times I've been offered drugs while walking through just a couple of streets


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I'd love to get completely tweaked out of my mind on crystal meth and shoot military-grade weaponry at cows...that sounds amazing.

It also sounds like needless cruelty towards animals, though, I suppose.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

UK vs. US drug scenes.

 Prescription drugs are more of a niche because it's much more difficult to get scripted controlled drugs in the first place. There are benzos but the most popular one is diazepam. There are opiates but mainly codeine, tramadol, and heroin. There are others around, especially on DNMs, but they're harder to come across and you have to go out of your way to find them usually. There is no hydrocodone or oxymorphone on the street or from our doctors. No alprazolam either.

Amphetamine is less popular here, we tend to prefer cocaine. Meth isn't really a thing at all. Both the speed and coke tend to be very low quality on the street.

MDMA is big in both countries. We love that shit. Quality is actually going up here because dealers are getting a lot of pills imported from Amsterdam.

Weed isn't legal here like it's becoming in the US but honestly it might as well be. It's virtually as easy to get as any legal drug and police tend to turn a blind eye. But without dispensaries we don't have the selection of strains the US benefits from.

I'm sure I'm missing some stuff because I'm high right now but those are the main ones anyway.


----------



## 20021981

Australia. Barely any decent cocaine. High prices across the board for Cocaine/Ice/Pills in comparison to other places I've heard or read about.
Couldn't believe how amazing and cheap cocaine is in the UK - if I lived there I'd never drink alcohol again. Would also possibly be dead in a month


----------



## Wilson Wilson

20021981 said:


> Australia. Barely any decent cocaine. High prices across the board for Cocaine/Ice/Pills in comparison to other places I've heard or read about.
> Couldn't believe how amazing and cheap cocaine is in the UK - if I lived there I'd never drink alcohol again. Would also possibly be dead in a month



If you think UK coke is "amazing and cheap" the Australian market must be very very bad.


----------



## blazejohnny03

Anyoen know anything about yabva or meth in the korean scene???


----------



## SweetJane420

Anyone know how to negotiate the purchase of syringes in Mexico City?


----------



## alexvolume2

^They sell orange capped insulin syringes over the counter in Mexican pharmacies.  "Necesito jaringas" means I need syringes. They sell them in like 5-10 packs. I bought them for my grandmother no questions asked several times.  I don't shoot up though so I'm not sure if those are the kind people use.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Yeah, the very same...

I would be extremely surprised if pharmacies in Mexico didn't just sell syringes to anyone who asked


----------



## bomber

TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> Interested in how the drug scene works in foreign (ie not America) places. I can't imagine anywhere else in the world having open air drug markets like we have in the cities of America, and I can't imagine a lot of countries out there with such large numbers of say, heroin addicts and cokeheads and meth addicts.
> 
> I wanted to talk about the Japanese drug scene and how it's like, but figure to turn it into a talk about any foreign drug market.



You should be able to imagine it. It's true.


----------



## deepnbeeper

Having been around the world and from the UK I can say shit is very different everywhere. The strange thing about the UK is that crystal meth seems to be relatively VERY uncommon, although it is growing as I know from personal experience and my psychiatrist's info. Also PCP seems to not even exist AT ALL, which seems strange when seeing how popular and cheap it is in the US for example. Never, EVER heard about it or been offered it, save some "oh some mates of mine tried that years ago but all started banging their heads on the wall, so i decided not to try any" anecdote, lol


----------



## Ne0

Nothing personal, but I think most people know already the USA drug scene because there is tons of documents. Im more interested eastern europe, asian , africa and middle east.


----------



## keeping

deepnbeeper said:


> Having been around the world and from the UK I can say shit is very different everywhere. The strange thing about the UK is that crystal meth seems to be relatively VERY uncommon, although it is growing as I know from personal experience and my psychiatrist's info. Also PCP seems to not even exist AT ALL, which seems strange when seeing how popular and cheap it is in the US for example. Never, EVER heard about it or been offered it, save some "oh some mates of mine tried that years ago but all started banging their heads on the wall, so i decided not to try any" anecdote, lol



yeah i know what you mean man, even here in London crystal meth is basicallly unheard of outside of the gay scene
i guess we just fuckin love our gak so much we don't feel the, and please forgive me here, the need for speed 

and PCP is spoken about in the same hushed tones as if its some kind of dirty bomb


----------



## Wilson Wilson

keeping said:


> yeah i know what you mean man, even here in London crystal meth is basicallly unheard of outside of the gay scene
> i guess we just fuckin love our gak so much we don't feel the, and please forgive me here, the need for speed
> 
> and PCP is spoken about in the same hushed tones as if its some kind of dirty bomb



Yep we largely don't even use the cheap Euro speed (regular amphetamine) like everyone else around us does because we're just full of cokeheads. 

Never come across PCP before ever.


----------



## Ne0

Wilson Wilson said:


> Yep we largely don't even use the cheap Euro speed (regular amphetamine) like everyone else around us does because we're just full of cokeheads.
> 
> Never come across PCP before ever.



Eruospeed is best amphetamine ther is meth is shit.


----------



## consumer

Ne0 said:


> I've been to Thailand many many times for long times at a time I also speak the language to some extant so I've got some insight in the drug scene there. Methamphetamine is known there as Yaba, which mean crazy drug, it is almos always smoked some do eat it and it has meth and caffeine, when it first came around it called horse drug, because you know meth makes you very good worker at the first at least, the government forced the name change to yaba, so not to make people think it makes you strong like horse. At the beginning maybe 20 years ago yama actually contained heroin with meth so you can imagine how addictive it was.
> 
> There is said to be 4 million methaddicts in the country, many of them are taxi drivers, bus drivers and other workers. Also some years ago also crystal meth came to market, its more expensive but became very popular. For local people yaba might cost around 200 baht (so its about 5$) sometimes even lower, for foreigners (farangs) it might cost 1000 baht so 25$, crystal for local people costs around 400-600 baht so around 10-15 dollars but for farangs around 50-100 dollars. Of course if you have local friends who use it they will get it in local prices. The snitch culture is very strong there, if someone gets caught with one yaba pill the police will encounter him to do more purchase from that dealer and after that they come arrest the dealer, thais will always do the fake buying I think almost never they refuse because you get smaller punishment if you do that. If you have over 4 yaba pills or 0,5g crystal meth you might get punished as dealer and can get you jailed for 10 years, for smaller possession its mostly one day in jail and fine. They do random piss tests in night club and any party street and you will get taken to police station and get fine as long you don't have any drug with you.
> 
> There are lots of fake dealers in night club and street who are doing work with police, they might sell you real drug and after 5 min police will come to arrest you, if you want to bribe you're way out you have to pay at least 40 000 baht, so around 1000 dollar. The only safe way to buy and consume drugs in Thailand is having some local friend who uses it also, he will get the drug and you go to smoke it with him in his home, you should stay there as long the effects will go down. Never take any drugs with you or to youre hotel.
> 
> Heroin is available, usually nigerians are the dealers at least for foreigners, but with local contact he can get you it prices are around 60-100 dollar, I almost bought but was too paranoid about it so I passed. The purity is usually very high, because usually it comes from BUrma where they product it and it is very pure and clean. In Brma there is huge problems with heroin, even police and army person might do it, they gather with other users and shoot it up. Opium can also be founded among hilltribes in the Chiang Mai or Chiang Raai, Thailand break down poppy cultivation in 50's because most hill people men were smoking it heavily., but even nowadays there is still people smoking it in the northern Thailand.
> 
> Tramadol is/was very popular amongst thai teens, they usually take it with promathizine cough medicine, but because many teens went to convulsion the new junta began to crack down its sell, now its very hard to get any tramadol from pharmacy. About 4 years ago you could buy 50mg x 10 or 100mg depot tramadol from airport pharmacy, EVERY pharmacy sold it every western owned pharmacy sold it. In smaller pharmacies 50mgx10 IR tramadols could cost as little as 50c (20baht), they almost never limited the amounts, I once bought 10 packets of 100mg depot tramadol and 10 packets of 50mgx10 IR tramadol. If you go now there its very hard to get, some pharmacies ask you're passport and need to write you're information to documents which they send to government. Some pharmacies might sell you most benzos, ketamine, buprorphine and methylphenidate but the prices are very high. Also ketamine and exstacy are very popular among locals. Also lyrica and gabapentin are sold in any pharmacy also in airport. Also you migh get codeine 30mg/500 paracetemol content, some pharmacies will sell you pure 30mg codeine tablets.
> 
> I know that cannabis use is popular among youth, but I'm not in to that drug so I don't know, one time I smoked joint with very nice and friendly thai guy, he even offered me meal and said I can sleep in his place if I cant find questhouse.
> 
> You should not do any drugs there if you dont speak the language and dont know local people, there are lots of farang methaddicts who sell it and get caught and sent to prison for 10 years.
> 
> Also in southern Thailand its very easy to get kratom, many older workers use it, lately the new junta is thinking about making use of kratom more legal in medicine use. The new junta is planning to end the harsh drug laws and even make possession of small amounts of meth for personal use decriminalized or at least not to sent to jail but to rehab.
> 
> Also in Thailand there is very successful Buddhist temple for drug addicts, it involves lots puking and meditation, it was established in 70's when there was huge opium and heroin use boom, but nowadays most people are methaddicts. They say around 80% dont go back using drugs. Its very good place. Thais in general are very nice people.
> 
> One thing I noticed, there are lots of long term meth users but Ive never seen any in so bad shape like some american methheads are. Even one older man who used meth for 20 years daily, he still had his teeths and face had some acne but nothing else.
> 
> Also IV meth use is very rare, I asked many people about it and they were shocked they told me they don't do that here. In the other hand there are heroin addicts who shoot it up. In Bangkok and some other cities there are methadone clinics for heroin addicts, I don't think there is any limit for patients, but they get their week doses for once, so no need to go there every day.


I am actually off to Thailand for a month tomorrow. I agree pretty much with your entire post.
I have spent a lot of time there over the years. I had a Thai girlfriend for four years and speak Thai pretty fluently. I agree with scoring through Thais but only if you know them. Dont score off randoms in clubs or at the full moon party. Ex pats are also a good source if they dont actually sell drugs but have connections. I have done both many many times. 

As far as pot goes its everywhere and is pretty cheap. Some Thai weed is really strong. It may look like crap but if you get the good weed you will be left amazed. 

Anyway just be safe is the main thing. You dont want to get busted there.


----------



## Felonious Monk

consumer said:


> Anyway just be safe is the main thing. You dont want to get busted there.



Just asking since you seem to know what's up---is cannabis illegal too or is it tolerated?  Like when you say don't get busted, is cannabis included in that?


----------



## bennyballs

I live in the U.K. (The North) and there are definitely no "open air markets and very little what I think Americans call "copping" (is this just heading out to certain areas looking for certain types of people on the off chance u can get something other than arranging something by phone? I am not trying to source drugs by saying this, I am merely curious. Over here very few people will risk just asking people for fear of being ripped off or asking the wrong person. Most people will have more than one contact. Up here we have everything apart from LSD (I've never seen/heard of it it anyways) and Chrystal meth. Mushrooms are seasonal in the Autumn/fall. Legal highs had a following but they were banned several months ago. So the usual suspects. Heroin, coke, speed, skunk (was mainly hash until last 10-12 year but now majority is skunk) benzos and stuff like Lyrica and other pharms. Apparently G.H.B is popular further down the country but I've never encountered it up North


----------



## crzydiamond

bennyballs said:


> I live in the U.K. (The North) and there are definitely no "open air markets and very little what I think Americans call "copping" (is this just heading out to certain areas looking for certain types of people on the off chance u can get something other than arranging something by phone? I am not trying to source drugs by saying this, I am merely curious. Over here very few people will risk just asking people for fear of being ripped off or asking the wrong person. Most people will have more than one contact. Up here we have everything apart from LSD (I've never seen/heard of it it anyways) and Chrystal meth. Mushrooms are seasonal in the Autumn/fall. Legal highs had a following but they were banned several months ago. So the usual suspects. Heroin, coke, speed, skunk (was mainly hash until last 10-12 year but now majority is skunk) benzos and stuff like Lyrica and other pharms. Apparently G.H.B is popular further down the country but I've never encountered it up North




"Copping" just refers to obtaining drugs. "Cold copping" would be what you're describing...going out without a connect and buying drugs (usually open air market, finding other users, asking homeless types, etc)


----------



## Felonious Monk

^yeah, America can be surprising easy at that--but mostly I think it's just certain areas.

A certain friend of mine once went up to a guy at a semi-sketchy apartment complex thinking it was someone else and asked him straight-up for heroin.  At first dude is like WTF!!!? why would you ask me for that?! I don't even know you!...  but my friend talks to him for a minute and convinces him he's cool---so the guy goes up to his friend's place and buys us some dope...  good shit too.  My friend always had a knack for drug connections.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

bennyballs said:


> I live in the U.K. (The North) and there are definitely no "open air markets and very little what I think Americans call "copping" (is this just heading out to certain areas looking for certain types of people on the off chance u can get something other than arranging something by phone? I am not trying to source drugs by saying this, I am merely curious. Over here very few people will risk just asking people for fear of being ripped off or asking the wrong person. Most people will have more than one contact. Up here we have everything apart from LSD (I've never seen/heard of it it anyways) and Chrystal meth. Mushrooms are seasonal in the Autumn/fall. Legal highs had a following but they were banned several months ago. So the usual suspects. Heroin, coke, speed, skunk (was mainly hash until last 10-12 year but now majority is skunk) benzos and stuff like Lyrica and other pharms. Apparently G.H.B is popular further down the country but I've never encountered it up North



There's definitely acid in the UK, but it's hard to find actual LSD rather than 25i or some other RC without using the darknet. From what I understand the same is true in the US and presumably most places, although I imagine Amsterdam might be better. 

Is there really a street market for Lyrica? Can't say I'm too surprised as it's very abusable, just never heard of it being sold on the streets before.


----------



## bennyballs

Yeah in my area Lyrica is pretty well used


----------



## bennyballs

Thanks for clearing that up for me crzydiamond, was just curious


----------



## bomber

bdomihizayka said:


> Moscow Russia - hash. vodka. lots of alcohol. ecstasy in some clubs. Heroin, cocaine, meth, etc- never could find. I tried soooo hard to score dope in Moscow out of the years I lived there and never once saw it. Not even pharmaceutical opiates are available. It's an opiate aficionados nightmare there....


Why would you look for anything but Vodka in Russia? If I ever visit the place, I will do nothing but drink Vodka and fuck Russian chicks...


----------



## bennyballs

Never heard of DMT in the uk either. Must say from what I've read it sounds amazing. I know we can't do it but I think it would be really interesting to see how prices vary for the same thing in different countries. Suppose I could look it up in Google


----------



## Keif' Richards

*Iraqi-Kurdistan* - _Including the de facto capitol, Erbil (~1,000,000) and the surrounding large cities, Duhok (~350,000) and Zakho (200,000)_

As I've listed them in order, these are the largest and most socially liberal cities in the region descending. I worked primarily in Duhok but moved back in forth between Erbil and to a lesser extent, Zakho. A little history, for those who aren't aware. Northern Iraq is a Kurdish enclave, Kurds being an ethnic/lingual group more closely related to Iranians than to Arabs. Kurds are predominantly Sunni and are comparative to others in the region, pretty liberal in terms of their women, drinking/drugs etc. Iraq has been a fairly liberal, officially secular country for decades, with a de jure separation of "church and state", almost exactly like how Iran was prior to the 79' revolution.

The Kurds, as a minority race have been fucked with incessantly for most of their recorded history. They're a lot like my people (Jews) in this way. Millenia of attempted extermination and assimilation attempts by their neighbors have turned them into some pretty rugged motherfuckers. There are a lot of guns and as far as I'm aware, no enforced laws in place regarding who can and can't own them. Saddam Hussein was the biggest villain in recent history to the Kurds and as we were at least partially responsible for breaking the guy's neck, Kurds are generally very friendly and welcoming toward Americans. Expect to get free things whenever you go to the store. Being invited over to peoples' houses to eat with their families is a daily occurence and I'm confident a white person could survive indefinitely off of these invitations if they needed to.

Now, for the good stuff, the drugs. Iraq is in the Middle East and Kurdistan itself sits in very close proximity to the Afghan/Iran/Turk/Balkan/Europe route of Morphine/Heroin trafficking. It's referred to as "Brown Sugar" in Kurdish. I was told that there wasn't actually any Heroin in the area and that it was all actually Morphine. I really can't say one way or another. The Kurds themselves are notoriously successful smugglers, so as you might imagine, locating drugs is not difficult. Opium is easiest to locate as it is still used pretty extensively as a cure-all, especially in the more rural areas. Once you locate the Opium and have broken the ice, it's not difficult to locate Morphine from there. There's no open air market per se, but it's easy enough to spot folks and then make the connections.

Backgammon and Tea are the cornerstones of the Kurdish social experience. If you want to meet people and have an authentic Kurdish experience, this is what I would recommend. You don't have to know the language very well to get on. You let the game do the talking as you break the ice and then go from there. A cup of Tea for two is about 30c and a decent, fast-food style meal of Shwarma is about $1.20, so, you can make a lot of friends and buy everyone drinks and food for about ten bucks. Once you attract a crowd, you'll inevitably meet someone who speaks English, now you have a translator. This is how I met most of my good friends whom I still talk to.

Alcohol is a thing here. It's legal and has been for some time, but is heavily frowned upon. It's not uncommon to see groups of men around corners or behind buildings "in secret" drinking Alcohol, like how in America we would go around the corner to smoke a joint or use drugs. It's really not well-accepted and is seen as a "Western" vice believe it or not. I, unfortunately have to go to work now, but I'm gonna finish this up when I get back home!


----------



## JK25

TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> Interested in how the drug scene works in foreign (ie not America) places. I can't imagine anywhere else in the world having open air drug markets like we have in the cities of America, and I can't imagine a lot of countries out there with such large numbers of say, heroin addicts and cokeheads and meth addicts.
> 
> I wanted to talk about the Japanese drug scene and how it's like, but figure to turn it into a talk about any foreign drug market.





4 years ago Portugal legalised the use of all drugs, no matter what  pharmaceutical scheduling it had and you know what's happened since  then?  The prisons are empty and the rehabs full.  Every country should  adopt this approach.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

I'm from a town in the middle of Sweden. No open air markets here, at all. 
I know of a few places in Stockholm where I can cop Subutex/benzos/heroin/speed on the street, but not here.
Around here you gotta know someone, which is a shitty thing. It's not a big town either, and I suspect most dealers use the same supplier.
For example, a few weeks back, me and my friends called to 19 diff. dealers, and all of them were out of tramadol. Upon asking why, all of them said the connect had been busted.

There is a shitload of cannabis, speed, Lyrica, benzos (mostly Galenikas Rivotril (clonazepam) and Ksalol (alprazolam)) and tramadol here. 
Finding psychedelics is really, really hard here.


I also lived in Oslo for a few years, where you can cop anything from weed to heroin without a connect on the street.
The open drug market in Oslo is quite good actually. That is also how I got hooked on Xanax, from streetdealers. 
Plentiful of LSD and psychs too.


----------



## realxsalo

Here in Chile

- Weed is the must consumed drug, we are the number one consumer in latin america too. Easily available, relatively cheap, quality meh.
- Cocaine is somewhat available, but trying to get it can be dangerous. Dealers will always scam first timers
- Alcohol is fine, no really expensive, ive tried wines from other countries and definetly a prefer even the most cheap wine form my local store shop
- No codeine or tramadol otc. Opiates are rare, never heard of someone using heroin, just one case of a drug dealer who tried to smugle heroin in a cereal box from peru and got busted
- Benzos are highly abused here (specially clonazepam), and many doctor sometimes refuse to prescribe them
- LSD and MDMA are available but only in santiago club scene. I dont think in elsewhere

One the good side, mescaline is available in san pedro cactus, which grows everywhere, but never tried it cause im not a fan of hallucinogens. Coca leaves are also available and legal, i prefer definetly chewing natural coca leaves with sodium than sniffing some powder that I bought in a slum


----------



## ragsy

Colombian Pharmacies are Wonderful!

Just spent about $110 usd today and got:

60 pills of 40mgs of oxy contin here the mark is called ENDOL
plus
3 pills of 200 mgs of Modafinil mark here is VIGIA
plus-Now get this,

Paid $1 for 20 pills of 25mgs of hydroxyzine!

Nice score I do believe, Bienvenido to Medellin, Colombia!


----------



## ragsy

Yeah, cool, I am here in Medellin Colombia and if one visits Barrio Antioquia, basically every corner is sellin': weed, coke aka perico here or H, also exstacy in blue pill form. Hope I don't get banned again for posting names? I Just started using this forum and got banned for spam?! Cuz I posted prices of pharmacies here in Colombia. Anway yes, if you go to Barrio aka neighborhood, Manrique central the entire barrio is a drug buyers paradiso-though pretty damn dngerous! Open air market would describe these places fairly well. I hope this post does not get me banned again?! Ok, so I cannot post prices-correct? Speaking of pharmacies you don't need scrips for anything=great!!!


----------



## ragsy

ok so i got banned for this post cuz I posted prices? yes? so should I edit it and take down the prices?
thanks
newbie greenlighter just learning the ropes.


----------



## keeping

^ lol mate you just keep getting caught slippin

a few months ago  i went cold coppin. went up to the first homeless guy i saw in east croydon and had a bag of h in like half an hour - bought him some too.
i thought it was gonna be wayyyy harder than it was, and the crazy thing is i now i know shitloads of dealers cause the homeless have some crazy network. i am one of the tribelol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sorry guys I'm closing this thread. It's a haven for sourcing and price discussion. If you wish to discuss drug culture in a certain part of the world please make a new thread about that particular region. Please also make sure you understand the Bluelight User Agreement before posting. Thanks.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sorry guys I'm closing this thread. It's a haven for sourcing and price discussion. If you wish to discuss drug culture in a certain part of the world please make a new thread about that particular region. Please also make sure you understand the Bluelight User Agreement before posting. Thanks.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Closed


----------

